# What's on your bench



## chainsaw _ crazy (Sep 28, 2018)

Well I am doing a stihl 051 magnum build started with a ts510 saw man they don't build em like they used to. Going to switch to the 051 crankcase tomorrow. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (Sep 28, 2018)

Not on the bench because I need the room, but the only thing I have right now is a Shindaiwa brushcutter. Died suddenly in the cut.
I have diagnosed a bad carburetor and I am presently waiting for a TK rebuild kit (and a backup cheap Chinese TK clone ), so the brushcutter is parked in the boiler room, well out of the way. 
It also has a cracked exhaust shield, a typical issue on these brushcutters, and that will be really funny to patch up, even funnier than the damn TK carburetor, which says it all.


----------



## Sam R (Sep 28, 2018)

I used to have an 041 that looked pretty similar to that 051 but probably smaller. Right now I have a 455 Rancher with some carb or fuel system issue, runs flat out to about 3/4 throttle then bogs down past that.


----------



## TIMBERTRON (Oct 13, 2018)

Got 2 husky 350s and one 450 on my bench first post in over two years good to be back.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 13, 2018)

An oily mess of a Poulan 3400. Got cleaned up a bit and running, and the idle adjusted. But about pulled my shoulder out of the socket pulling that cord so many times. And no chain brake.

Reminded me why I bought a brand new Echo CS490 a couple of weeks ago. Starts easy, runs great, doesn't leak, and about three pounds lighter.


----------



## rich450es (Oct 13, 2018)

Just got off the bench is this farmertec 361 clone chainsaw I just built. I added OEM Stihl clutch , lazer 20in bar and chain and NGK plug .runs good so far with a few heat cycles through it.


----------



## TurboA2 (Oct 13, 2018)

281xp from the 80's. Runs strong, needs new oiler worm gear. Dealer gave me a later version and can't get the old style. 1958 Mac 1-40, an 015L, and a Husky 35.


----------



## Nwpa (Oct 13, 2018)

Stihl ms290 like new, piston/cylinder are gone was run on straight gas.
Then a husky 123L string trimmer that runs on choke.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 13, 2018)

today


----------



## lil171 (Oct 13, 2018)

My old Mastercraft/Poulan 2300. Just needs some carburetor tuning I believe.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 13, 2018)

On my bench, actually on the floor is a Stihl FS85 trimmer and a TS420 concrete saw. I'm not crazy about working on concrete saws but decided to try it, then the owner of the first one brought me 2 more to rebuild. The FS85 just needed a new carb to replace the non-adjustable one...


----------



## heimannm (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 15, 2018)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 680006


 Nice looking bunch Mark. I'm down to one lone Mac 605, almost sold it today but the guy I was gonna sell it to didn't show up. Think I'll just keep it now...I guess I still do have a PM55 but it's in a box and not all of it is there.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 16, 2019)

Dying thread. Just finished this pine pitch covered one. Not pretty, but runs nice. New Caber rings, fuel line, impulse line, fuel filter, carb boot, carb kit, opened muffler under stock deflector, spark plug, and hold a steady 7lbs vacuum, etc.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 16, 2019)

I guess this afternoon I'll be putting together another concrete saw, a Stihl TS400 this time. I already have it apart and cleaned, parts finally arrived so hopefully have it running pretty soon..


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 16, 2019)

Funny this thread came up. I almost started a new one yesterday. Maybe we can get it going.

Duce one thing that has me thinking about enlarging the opening under the stock deflector is does the restriction now move to the deflector outlet itself? How much volume can flow out of there even if the opening before it is opened up? Yes it will for sure flow a little more than stock but is it enough?

I'm working on another 372. I convinced the customer to let me convert from XT to OE. Might as well since the 50mm top ends can be had for $110.


----------



## stilh036prohog (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 16, 2019)

Really wanted to put a 2159 or 357 up here next but I've pushed this one down the list for long enough.


----------



## stilh036prohog (Oct 16, 2019)

Let me see.


----------



## stilh036prohog (Oct 16, 2019)

I was cleaning them up to put on the trading post. I got more.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 16, 2019)

Got the TS400 back together but it's not wanting to start. Should have compression since it has new piston and cylinder kit, new spark plug, I checked, it does have spark. I put a small amt. of fuel in sparkplug hole and still can't get it to hit. One thing I did was crank it over several times before I remembered to turn the switch to "on". Maybe I flooded it so I'm letting it sit for awhile, try again tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 16, 2019)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Got the TS400 back together but it's not wanting to start. Should have compression since it has new piston and cylinder kit, new spark plug, I checked, it does have spark. I put a small amt. of fuel in sparkplug hole and still can't get it to hit. One thing I did was crank it over several times before I remembered to turn the switch to "on". Maybe I flooded it so I'm letting it sit for awhile, try again tomorrow.


Hold the throttle open with your foot and give a yank.


----------



## lostone (Oct 16, 2019)

Well nothing is on the bench. I was going to start the 372 build again when the crank came in but I discovered the crank was toast, the seller is sending another one, the first one that came in had some marks where the seal and bearing sat and I mic'd it to find it was .0018/.0015 smaller on the PTO side and if I push by hand I can mount a bearing on it so now I have to wait for the second crank to show up.

I also need to tear into the first SEZ and replace the PTO bearing on it so I will have to order in a new set of bearings/gasket and seal for it when I get back into town, they are sending me back out of town next week and telling me it is only a week but that usually means three to four weeks. I also picked up a HDC-64 carb for the second SEZ I picked up, I still need to clean it up and replace all the hoses/lines.

Then I want to start in on the PM 555, trying to find a set of rings for it the cylinder looks fine but compression seems low. I want to replace all the gaskets/seals/rebuild carb then after that I will tear the PM 700 down and do a good cleaning and replace the seals/gasket/rebuild carb etc.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 16, 2019)

Duce said:


> Hold the throttle open with your foot and give a yank.


 Worth a try. Since I've had some heart problems it's kinda hard for me to crank on it like I used to.


----------



## stilh036prohog (Oct 17, 2019)

Older than the saw.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 17, 2019)

Doubt the saw was made before 1943....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 17, 2019)

I tried to start the TS400 again today and it's a no-go. This time it was no spark. I checked and the wire to the kill switch is grounded somewhere so I guess I'll have to remove the top again and see if I can find where it's shorted..I took the top part off the handle and couldn't make heads or tails out of the mess in there..I have a feeling that switch isn't hooked up to the kill circuit but don't know enough about it to know how it's supposed to be.


----------



## stilh036prohog (Oct 17, 2019)

This one is going to the wood pile. Up next is the 026 but my guy me got a cheap Chinese carb with the air nozzle


----------



## Yoopermike (Oct 17, 2019)

Well, there is supposed to be a husky 350 on my bench but... its buried in all the tools! You guys have WAY too clean work benches!


----------



## stilh036prohog (Oct 17, 2019)

We did have a hurricane or two.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 20, 2019)

Just finished this. Xt to OE . 190 comp not even broken in.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 20, 2019)

Bench is empty right now except for my MS280 which is awaiting an ignition module...then I'm gonna try to sell it. I think I may have a buyer...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 20, 2019)

Rebuilding and porting a 044 for a local tree guy. Has some sentimental value to him.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 23, 2019)

This saw made me realize I need a parts washer. I will definitely be buying one soon. 

Look it’s white!


----------



## Justin Taylor (Oct 23, 2019)

Bg 86 with bad crank bearing


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 26, 2019)

This was under the bench at work, like so:

I dragged it out and re-assembled it on my bench:


Took it home and cleaned it up before I return it:

And was reminded of this vintage picture of a friend of a logger I know:


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 26, 2019)

Parts to a power rake, winch parts, parts to one of the trucks, pile of tools I haven't put away, rags, dust, sawdust, black floaties from the torch, scraps of steel, couple chainsaws,


----------



## buttercup (Oct 27, 2019)

Work bench chain sharpening tool; I am to make a completely new chain guide / fastening and adjusting fixture for it, it will become very high precision made from hardened aluminum alloy. The fixture/chain guide on the picture is the original one.




New vacuum press system I use for laminating and to eliminate bugs and worms in storm tilted milled wood;


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 27, 2019)

The 044 is getting closer. Case is back together with new parts, and the porting is about half done.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Oct 27, 2019)

On mine, waiting for sealant to set, then vac test. Then set it aside, no big rush, firewood is done for this year.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 27, 2019)

The 044 is now rebuilt and ported. Just need to finish assembling


----------



## lostone (Nov 4, 2019)

A bench is what is on my bench. I am getting a bit older and grey is replacing what isn't falling out. Usually when I worked on things I would just do it outside no matter the temp or in an unheated building but I work outside year round and I am wanting a break so I built a small work bench in the house that I can mess around with things on in an old room we use for storage.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 5, 2019)

I’ve been away for work so this project is taking a little while. Just need to finish the muffler and run it.


----------



## Goofaroo (Nov 5, 2019)

I finally got some time in the shop and got this little Echo up and running. I cleaned and kitted the carb, dressed the bar, and sharpened the chain. A bit of tuning and it runs and cuts great. I’ve got less than $30 invested and I’m either going to use it for small jobs or maybe keep it on my motorhome for camping duty. 

Of all the saws I’ve resurrected the Echos are by far my favorite to work on.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 5, 2019)

This beauty, rebuilding it for when they take my driver's license away. I can use it to drive around town. Sweet ride isn't it?


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 5, 2019)

My bench is a mess from a generator cobbing job but there is a pile of saws on the floor and about 4 more piles in the other garage if that counts for anything


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 6, 2019)

I just need to run it. Lot of elbow grease into this one.


----------



## James Miller (Nov 6, 2019)

This one just came off the bench. New rear handle and fuel system parts. Going back on the bench for bg delete, mm, and maybe some tinkering with the transfers and intake block.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 6, 2019)

My custom tailored chain sharpener progressing...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 6, 2019)

buttercup said:


> My custom tailored chain sharpener progressing...
> 
> View attachment 771009



I’d like to hear more about this


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 7, 2019)

Got her done. 180 comp before break in
https://youtu.be/qJrhZm38sOk


----------



## James Miller (Nov 7, 2019)

I'll be happy if my 3.7 makes 150 with the gasket out.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 7, 2019)

@Duce is up to bat


----------



## 2broke2ride (Nov 7, 2019)

Currently this homelite is taking up bench space. Waiting on an oil line and a bucking spike for it.
I will soon be getting back to my Mac 1-86. I got frustrated and shelved it in the spring. It needs to come back apart to revisit some problems and perhaps repaint the repaint.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 7, 2019)

2broke2ride said:


> Currently this homelite is taking up bench space. Waiting on an oil line and a bucking spike for it.
> I will soon be getting back to my Mac 1-86. I got frustrated and shelved it in the spring. It needs to come back apart to revisit some problems and perhaps repaint the repaint.


That’s hot


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 7, 2019)

Ready for a squish band cut and all measured up.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Ready for a squish band cut and all measured up.
> View attachment 771272


Nice, base holds 7lb vacuum for over 20 minutes and will be waiting. No rush. Compression 
390xp.


----------



## lostone (Nov 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Ready for a squish band cut and all measured up.
> View attachment 771272


On a phone looking at this and can't tell. What lathe is that?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 8, 2019)

lostone said:


> On a phone looking at this and can't tell. What lathe is that?


Logan 210


----------



## lostone (Nov 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Logan 210


Looking at a little South Bend 9 this afternoon. I want a little better later but the price is right on this one to get me started.


----------



## Pioneer (Nov 8, 2019)

This guy, Mac 10-10 auto


And a Homelite super 2. I REALLY hate clamshell saws that you have to take completely apart to get to the carb.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 8, 2019)

lostone said:


> Looking at a little South Bend 9 this afternoon. I want a little better later but the price is right on this one to get me started.



Pending the year of the south bend, its a very similar machine to the logan line. Mines a 10x24 and I think is perfect for doing saw work.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Got her done. 180 comp before break in




nice! good job, sounds and runs great! liked seeing it.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 8, 2019)

That's my first attempt at a 044! Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 8, 2019)

couple saw projects... stock; modded and ported. a variety of other things, too... to include my current fav lil' engine project. the *Red Head Special.* an _almost_ full-race flathead! briggs vertical shaft 6 hp... my modded monster mower motor. 21" snapper walk behind. new rod-polished beams/new slug, ported, relieved deck, handmade copper head gasket, higher compression. modded cam, moded mag, handmade stud kit, polished n shimmed valves/springs, etc. just the basics and all the usuals, too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> That's my first attempt at a 044! Pretty happy with it.



I have one on my bench, too! 044. picked it up from local arborist. couple days after it quit. bit over C-note!  haven't worked on it too much lately. yours sounds fine! obviously done well for a first go 044 modded. 

is there a thread on all u did, etc?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 8, 2019)

I did't do any kind of build thread on this saw. I don't mind sharing if you want to PM me. In a nut shell I machined the cylinder, changed port timing and polished it all up.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 8, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> I did't do any kind of build thread on this saw. I don't mind sharing if you want to PM me. In a nut shell I machined the cylinder, changed port timing and polished it all up.



thanks for the offer Yota - will keep that in mind.  i din't machine cyl, but plan of thiner base gasket. did some extensive porting work, pinned n match'd exhaust muf to port mods, etc. intake. [memo to self: hope it runs!] lol

could the site use another 044 build thread? lol

no doubt!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm going to do one next month. Debating on which saw to do it on. Echo 2511t or stihl 041 super.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Nov 8, 2019)

Turns out the Poulan 3400 that I was working on this time last year, has a "cracked head"(whatever that means), my Dad tells me now, that the shop he took it to years ago told him. That explains why it was so hard to start, and easier to pull over than the 3.7 I bought since then. I never checked the compression.
It'll go on the back burner until I can luck into a 3700 or 4000 p&c.

So since I'm in the mood again, and I have amassed several sizes of fuel line, the like new 3500 and 3.7 with like new looking p&c will be on the bench this weekend as they both have fuel delivery issues.

Want to get these two running and maybe sell the Husky's, 660EVL and Shindaiwa(which all run perfect).
I only need so many 42cc and up saws. So I figure a pair of old Poulan 60cc saws and the Dolly 421 should fill that need nicely. 

And then....when I get around to it.... the Craftsman 2.3 (25SDA) and Craftsman 2.0(some other 25) will be up next for fuel lines. And then the Poulan 41 needs fuel lines. 
I'd probably sell these three too if it was worth my time. But I'll probably move the 41 and 4900 in the house onto the bookshelf. Who needs books on a bookshelf, right? And then maybe little red saws for Christmas gifts?


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 8, 2019)

Whats on my bench at the moment?
Around three [email protected]!$&D 020 AV's in various forms of disassembly.

On the plus side, I did get the most complete one to "pop" on full choke for the very first time this morning.
Next pull on the rope, everything went slack and the flywheel is spinning on the crank.....

Turning a rear handle 020AV electronic into an 020AV/020AV Electronic top handle mutation.
Forgot a case screw or two- fuel near runs out the bottom of the saw as fast as you can pour it in the top........ 
Forgot to fit the throttle linkage rod before putting it back together.........

The damn SOB will run! I don't care if they have to put it in the coffin with me so I can work on it in the afterlife...... but it will run!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Acquired another 028 av eq today so far in two hours checked compression, fuel line and filter, vent tube, a new spare walbro 168 carb I had and hooked vacume gauge to impulse line to see if it was pulsing. 
and it runs for 5 minutes or so perfect on bench and just dies like starving for fuel anyone got any ideas


----------



## Woodslasher (Nov 8, 2019)

Gremlins! Seriously though, could it be an air leak due to a crack that only opens after it gets hot, like when it's been idling for 5 minutes? If it's not a crack, then I heard that using clothes a shoemaker got gremlins to work_ for_ him for awhile. It'd be worth a shot to try and replicate his feat. Apparently the saw porters have succeeded in taming them, so us mortals should be able to do it as well, right?


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 8, 2019)

I’ll warm It up again and do a vacuum test. Iv had issues with gremlins before lol. Best one was the computer on my 95 yj. It would only mess up on a Jeep ride usually when we got 3-4 feet of snow and towing it back is nearly impossible go back the next day and drive it out but would never do it at home. Then one day it finaly did it at the house plugged a spare in and good to go.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 8, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> Gremlins! Seriously though, could it be an air leak due to a crack that only opens after it gets hot, like when it's been idling for 5 minutes? If it's not a crack, then I heard that using clothes a shoemaker got gremlins to work_ for_ him for awhile. It'd be worth a shot to try and replicate his feat. Apparently the saw porters have succeeded in taming them, so us mortals should be able to do it as well, right?


If you keep squirting fuel directly into the carb when it’s about to die will it keep running? After it dies have you tried opening the fuel cap then trying to start it back up? You’ll rule out fuel related issues by doing these two things.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 8, 2019)

@Duce 

machine work done


----------



## lostone (Nov 8, 2019)

Well I passed on the lathe so figured I would tear in on this.


----------



## burnses (Nov 9, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> This was under the bench at work, like so:
> View attachment 768758
> I dragged it out and re-assembled it on my bench:
> View attachment 768760
> ...


that's a great picture!


----------



## lostone (Nov 9, 2019)

Well it didn't take long to break this bench in.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 9, 2019)

Buddy of mine took one of those EZ saws and grafted a bigger carb on to it with a velocity stack. Bit of a Frankenstein saw. Has a 20” 325nk setup on it. Actually cuts pretty good


----------



## lostone (Nov 9, 2019)

I converted my other one to rim and drum .325, this one will get the same. I also picked up a HDC-64 carb for this one instead of the usual HDC-44. I'm wanting to get Tsumara 18" light bars for them.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 10, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> @Duce
> 
> machine work done
> View attachment 771484


Next?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 10, 2019)

Been a busy weekend. Moved the remainder of the wood pile into the new wood shed. Then went down to my parents and split a load of wood. Also took took some junk to the dump. Hopefully today I can get the intake done after my Dad and I install a new window in the guest bedroom.

Also I took old faithful (jred 2065) with me to cut a few logs up. The jred has been my porting test mule. It’s had at least four cylinders on it. Also been a good running saw. Picked it up for $120 as a runner! After a couple cuts she started acting like she has a big air leak.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 10, 2019)

Grinding in progress


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 10, 2019)

Transfers and intake done


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 11, 2019)

Nice, but really no rush. Life can get in the way and I completely understand. I will remain quiet and just watch. Thanks.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 11, 2019)

lostone said:


> Well it didn't take long to break this bench in.
> View attachment 771699



You need a second table to lay down parts and stuff you're not working on/with at the moment (relief table?)... if I only had a work table that size I would have parts and stuff laid out all over the floor on newspaper. 

That said that's an inviting work surface (as long as it's tidy) - just like it should be.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 11, 2019)

buttercup said:


> You need a second table to lay down parts and stuff you're not working on/with at the moment (relief table?)... if I only had a work table that size I would have parts and stuff laid out all over the floor on newspaper.
> 
> That said that's an inviting work surface (as long as it's tidy) - just like it should be.



I put saws I tear apart in bags and two boxes. One for small parts and one for large parts like the covers. I use to label the bags but now I can look at a bolt and tell you where it goes on most saws. Bolt size and quantity are pretty good hints. But hey who wouldn't like more work space?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 11, 2019)

Step one of stepping up my cleaning game. Next is a parts washer.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 11, 2019)

Exhaust done. 600 grit


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 13, 2019)

All done. Squeaky clean after the ultra sonic


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 15, 2019)

One saw 372xp oe needs p/c (in the mail). LP heater needs a new thermocouple. Box-o-saw can be a 362 or 365, have not decided (have both p/c combo's), waiting for gaskets, seals, muffler bracket and heat shield.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 15, 2019)

I picked up this propane heater it’s 50-80k btu. Heats my garage up really fast. I’ll run it for 20 minutes and then shut it off for awhile. It’s overkill but that’s nice since it heats up quick. Really happy with the purchase


----------



## HaveTwo (Nov 15, 2019)

Not chainsaw related, but I've got pieces from a Ducati st3 valve adjustment on top of the bench.

There is a junky Stihl that I can't get oiling irritating me on the lower shelf..


----------



## lostone (Nov 15, 2019)

The HDC-44 from a SEZ getting a cleaning and ready for a rebuild. That's a tea strainer I got on Amazon I use for all the small parts, it's great for keeping them where they belong. I use Simple Green Extreme (Yes it's made for aluminum) It's used for cleaning aircraft from gunk and oils and works great when it comes to cleaning carbs. I also use Mean Green sometimes (sold at Lowes, and works great on aluminum), it costs about 1/4 the price of Simple Green Extreme but isn't quite as good, don't get me wrong it will do the same job but takes longer and you have to mix it a bit stronger, and I can get it local.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 15, 2019)

lostone said:


> The HDC-44 from a SEZ getting a cleaning and ready for a rebuild.
> View attachment 773180


Any tips on using the ultra sonic? I’m a noob


----------



## lostone (Nov 15, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Any tips on using the ultra sonic? I’m a noob


I was editing while you posted, go back to my post. Also don't over do the temp but let it come up to temp (about 40c max). keep anything off the bottom of the tank, that is why there are hangers on the basket. If you let stuff rest on the bottom of the tank it will shorten the life of the tank because it will crack.


----------



## lostone (Nov 15, 2019)

Use distilled water when cleaning. I run a carb for 30 min then turn it over and give it another 10 to 15 min. Then rinse it in hot water from the tap and blow it out with compressed air, after that I use carb cleaner with a quick shot into all passages and the entire surface and reassemble.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks that’s some good tips.


----------



## lostone (Nov 15, 2019)

Link to tea strainer---> Amazon Tea strainer


----------



## lostone (Nov 15, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Thanks that’s some good tips.



Don't know it you want to take advice from me, just looked at my own pic real close and realized I left the jets in, taking them out now and starting over on the cleaning LOL.

One other thing I like to do is take a small piece of wood (I split a pop sickle stick) and barely open the butterfly where the spring wants to keep it closed and place it on the opposite side of the orifices so it holds it open, I have found that on carbs with strong springs it wants to let the brass butterfly cut into the aluminum body sometimes.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 15, 2019)

I was lucky to find a husky 162se parts saw and a 162se complete running saw that needs the carb cleaned. I ported the cylinder from the parts saw already. New crankbearings, seals, piston / rings, gaskets, carb kit she’s ready to fly.


----------



## lostone (Nov 15, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I was lucky to find a husky 162se parts saw and a 162se complete running saw that needs the carb cleaned. I ported the cylinder from the parts saw already. New crankbearings, seals, piston / rings, gaskets, carb kit she’s ready to fly.


I'm considering getting something like Mathew is running on his vids for port work and using the Huztl 372 build with cheap top ends to learn on.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 16, 2019)

One thing is for sure, no matter how big your work surface is, it will get filled up eventually. 

Whats on my bench...


----------



## buttercup (Nov 16, 2019)

My custom tailored chain sharpener is coming along...
Still a few things to do, I have ordered some adjustment knobs that has yet to arrive, and I need to do some modification to the main frame before I can mount this on to it.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 16, 2019)

That’s awesome. Keep us in the loop


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 17, 2019)

Box-o-saw is ready for a new home.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 20, 2019)

Box o saw is sold and shipped, saw on table is assembled and running strong, Reddy heater is repaired. My work is done!


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Nov 20, 2019)

Well I just finished up my 034 Super project. It's running amazing! It was cutting like a saw above its weight class.

Finishing that up made room on my bench for a Hobart industrial meat slicer that belongs to my Brother-in-law. He bought 4 broken ones off of some auction site a while back, and I was able to turn 4 broken ones into 3 running ones. Now I have another to fix, he said it keep tripping the breaker when you turn it on. 

I'm not picky about what I work on.


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 20, 2019)

Current refurb project... the 1961 PM 270. Bought new by my grandfather in 1961. Saw runs and will be a usable saw, if I own something i think it should work unless mortally wounded.

2 new chains on the way, repainting body work in (close to) original ugly colors. Carb adjustments, new plug, recoil repaired. Homemade parts include but not limited to air filter and muffler. "Muffler" is with my Dad getting some finishing touches.

Will be a strong old 95cc saw.


----------



## Woodslasher (Nov 20, 2019)

I finally got my [email protected]#$%^ 361 figured out! After fixing the carb, the saw refused to start or even pop, so I checked for spark and found out that it wasn’t producing spark. To make a long story short, the coil wire had come unscrewed a tiny bit so I tightened it down and the saw fired up on the second pull, no choke. After 8+ months, it finally works!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 20, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> I finally got my [email protected]#$%^ 361 figured out! After fixing the carb, the saw refused to start or even pop, so I checked for spark and found out that it wasn’t producing spark. To make a long story short, the coil wire had come unscrewed a tiny bit so I tightened it down and the saw fired up on the second pull, no choke. After 8+ months, it finally works!


Time for celebration


----------



## heimannm (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## lostone (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## lostone (Nov 20, 2019)

With base gasket, tightest spot at exhaust port .0395, the rest measured at 3/6/9 o'clock .043/.044 give or take .001 on each reading. Will measure it without a base gasket but I have a feeling it's going to be tight at the exhaust port.

Edit:
Without gasket .0215 at exhaust port. 3/6/9 coming in at .0235/.0245 all measurements taken 5 times and staying within .0005.

Still working on my degree wheel mount.

Also with gasket I only had two bolts in, without gasket I had in all four bolts.


----------



## president (Nov 21, 2019)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> today
> 
> View attachment 679646
> View attachment 679647
> View attachment 679648


those 65L,s are bullet proof


----------



## president (Nov 21, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> I was lucky to find a husky 162se parts saw and a 162se complete running saw that needs the carb cleaned. I ported the cylinder from the parts saw already. New crankbearings, seals, piston / rings, gaskets, carb kit she’s ready to fly.


I have 2 of them, one is a single thick ring and the other (older) is dual thin ring.


----------



## president (Nov 21, 2019)

buttercup said:


> My custom tailored chain sharpener is coming along...
> Still a few things to do, I have ordered some adjustment knobs that has yet to arrive, and I need to do some modification to the main frame before I can mount this on to it.
> View attachment 773360
> 
> ...


wow,! what are you going to power it with,? a USG motor?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 21, 2019)

president said:


> wow,! what are you going to power it with,? a USG motor?



The chain sharpener is not really suitable for servo drive in any axes... and I don't think it would be practical with automation on this device.

But now that you mention it (as a joke I presume) I can see the resemblance of the mechanics.
The chain cut angle (0-35*) is self centering each 5*, it kinda "clicks" in place due to a small spring pressured steel ball going partly in to small holes on the underside of the base.
The chain tilt is usually only used at 0* or at +/- 10*, so it's only just used centered or at the end stop in each direction.
The chain link "no-return stop" to determine how much to grind the tooth is best adjusted with a steady hand that have nerve connections to someone's brain.

Here is what you want 
https://www.dinasaw.com.au/chain-sharpeners/


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 21, 2019)

lostone said:


> With base gasket, tightest spot at exhaust port .0395, the rest measured at 3/6/9 o'clock .043/.044 give or take .001 on each reading. Will measure it without a base gasket but I have a feeling it's going to be tight at the exhaust port.
> 
> Edit:
> Without gasket .0215 at exhaust port. 3/6/9 coming in at .0235/.0245 all measurements taken 5 times and staying within .0005.
> ...



I wouldn’t worry so much about the squish. As long as you’re within .017-.025 you’ll be fine. I shoot for .020 on most size saws but it will vary a little


----------



## lostone (Nov 21, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> I wouldn’t worry so much about the squish. As long as you’re within .017-.025 you’ll be fine. I shoot for .020 on most size saws but it will vary a little


Ya, I was hoping for it to be closer with a gasket. I will get the port timing once I get my mount built for my degree wheel.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 21, 2019)

lostone said:


> Ya, I was hoping for it to be closer with a gasket. I will get the port timing once I get my mount built for my degree wheel.



In case you need some idea's on that: Harbor freight sells a 1/2" drill chuck, couple washers, and a bolt to thread into the chuck. Boom done.


----------



## lostone (Nov 23, 2019)

Today we have two contestants up on the bench and a degree wheel mount build.

First up is a m8x1 thread coupler with a piece of 1/4-20 all thread JB welded into it sporting a Motion Pro degree wheel.



Next we have contestant No.1, an all OEM build wearing a new OEM 50mm top end, Used crank and Nachi C3 bearings. Base gasket delete for .0215 squish. 



Then we have contestant No.2, a Huztl case sporting a used OEM crank and Nachi C3 bearings.
As you can see I did use flippy caps on the Huztl to increase compression since it has a .0385 squish even with a gasket delete, I figure that should put it on par with the all OEM build with a gasket delete and .0215 squish.



I have placed a post in the Saw builders 101 section (372 builders, port numbers any idea how she will be?) on these showing the squish and port timings.


----------



## Pioneer (Nov 23, 2019)

This guy is on the bench. Fixed it up for a friend, it runs really sweet now. I can see why they have a following.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 23, 2019)

Hardly anyone checks the hot saw section. 98/118/80 makes a strong saw. Grab a drill chuck next time for the wheel. It’s universal then.


----------



## lostone (Nov 23, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Hardly anyone checks the hot saw section. 98/118/80 makes a strong saw. Grab a drill chuck next time for the wheel. It’s universal then.


I still plan to have you do the OEM saw for me when I get the time to get it together, the Huztl will be for me to play around with porting later.

By the way, all kidding aside, to anyone that plans to use Stens flippy caps instead of OEM don't bother unless you already have Huztl regular caps. The Stens O-ring is a very stiff rubber and doesn't want to work well, if you have a kit saw you can take the O-rings off of the standard caps and put them on the Stens and then they work fine, if not and you want them just order the OEM it's actually cheaper in the end than to buy the OEM seals and put on the Stens.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 23, 2019)

How do you move the transfer ports inside the bore?

I have many saws waiting inline for there turn on the bench. Husky 285 xp not sure wether to make them 2100’s. A ‘70’s 240se is next. My 2100 build is almost done I opened up the cylinder cover we’re the top carb cover is for more air to enter the air filter area. The pre screen still works with the new added holes. Can’t see them when the cover is on. Still need to advance the timing and mod the muffler.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 23, 2019)

lostone said:


> I still plan to have you do the OEM saw for me when I get the time to get it together, the Huztl will be for me to play around with porting later.
> 
> By the way, all kidding aside, to anyone that plans to use Stens flippy caps instead of OEM don't bother unless you already have Huztl regular caps. The Stens O-ring is a very stiff rubber and doesn't want to work well, if you have a kit saw you can take the O-rings off of the standard caps and put them on the Stens and then they work fine, if not and you want them just order the OEM it's actually cheaper in the end than to buy the OEM seals and put on the Stens.



no worries. I forgot we talked. Hard to keep track of people around here. Interesting about the stens caps. I have a pair on my jred and they have been fine. But I got them at least a year ago


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 23, 2019)

My Makita 6401 currently on mine. Getting a new clutch and oil pick up tube. Hopefully the end to my bar oil leak.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 23, 2019)

Matt93eg said:


> My Makita 6401 currently on mine. Getting a new clutch and oil pick up tube. Hopefully the end to my bar oil leak.


Those are known to leak where the pump presses against the oil line. There’s an updated part. It’s a green hose.


----------



## Matt93eg (Nov 23, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Those are known to leak where the pump presses against the oil line. There’s an updated part. It’s a green hose.



Yeah mine is leaking on the bottom on the pickup where the grommet deal goes in the oil tank. Mine is black but the one I ordered was genuine Makita and it’s green according to the pictures so I’m glad to hear that’s an updated deal.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 24, 2019)

Matt93eg said:


> Yeah mine is leaking on the bottom on the pickup where the grommet deal goes in the oil tank. Mine is black but the one I ordered was genuine Makita and it’s green according to the pictures so I’m glad to hear that’s an updated deal.


I went through the same dilemma. Saw leaked like crazy right there


----------



## buttercup (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm finally done with my chain sharpener, mounted on to some birch plywood so that I can clamp it to my workbench.








My effort to make it accurately seems to have payed off because I don't need to re-adjust it at all when I switch sides - or chains.
I've freshened up a pair of my milling chains and it was really nice to work with, in fact I discovered that the factory sharpening was actually slightly uneven on one side to the other and along the same row as well.
I need to get a thicker grinder disk for it though.


----------



## adventurebob (Nov 25, 2019)

Mini Mac 30, saw came free, about $40 into the refurb. If I can get it functional for $40 I think its not too bad. Wont be a cutting saw, more of an old saw on the shelf that runs.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Nov 25, 2019)

Currently an Echo CS330EVL and a Stihl FS110 4 mix. And a Husky weedeater next in line.


----------



## ML12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I've got a poulan 53A torn down waiting on seals on one bench. Once I get the seals i'll do a full reassembly.




And the other bench is about to have the Mac 440 on it. Saw fires on prime, but will get a replacement carb to get rid of the flat back that was in it. Someone has messed with the ignition at some point as there is a small marette under there but it has fire so we will see.




The 1010A and C51 just came off the bench and are good to go. The wright needs a blade and fuel tank (this one is full of pinholes). And the big homelite just needs a chain made up for it.


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 26, 2019)

adventurebob said:


> Mini Mac 30, saw came free, about $40 into the refurb. If I can get it functional for $40 I think its not too bad. Wont be a cutting saw, more of an old saw on the shelf that runs.



I have two running Mini-Macs, a 30 and a 25 (both are 30cc, go figure?) i use them both frequently and they always run strong. They are durable little saws, they just like to leak bar oil, haha


----------



## lostone (Nov 27, 2019)

A little playing with the Dremel. Doesn't show very well in the picture. Decent leading edge on it but have to order some small drum Sanders, grinding wheels and diamond burs.


----------



## BGE541 (Nov 27, 2019)

Saved this Farm Boss from the trash, cleaned, muffler modded and going out the door.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 27, 2019)

One project and picked something up for son's father-in-law.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 28, 2019)

Duce said:


> One project and picked something up for son's father-in-law.View attachment 776114
> View attachment 776115
> View attachment 776116
> View attachment 776117


Tell us about the scooter, looks like wheelie bars on the back


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 28, 2019)

stihlaficionado said:


> Tell us about the scooter, looks like wheelie bars on the back


Son's, Father-in-law and grandson's race mini-bikes. Yup, people do that. Different classes in 1/8 mile drag race. Some of them can run in 5- 6's at 100+mph, this one will not be that fast, it's in raw steel, but ready to run. Some of the ones he has run in 7-8-9's 60-70mph, they start out slow to me and wind up. Person who I picked it up from said it's around 25+ hp, modified 13hp motor and runs well, will have to speak with Randy after he runs it at track. If you have ever been into a person's garage, decked out, fireplace, tiled, Randy has a couple filled with Chevy's, Fords, T-buckets, Harleys, trikes, Classics with blown (700+ motors), antique snowmobiles and mini-bikes.


----------



## stilh036prohog (Nov 29, 2019)

What saw is that ? Big husqvarna


----------



## metalspec (Nov 29, 2019)

Time to get the ol girl running. Homelite 9-26 n.o.s. 60" Homelite bar


----------



## metalspec (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## stilh036prohog (Nov 29, 2019)

Nice


----------



## stilh036prohog (Nov 29, 2019)

Trying to put the tank on my 281. Can't firgue out the big spring on the front. Might be missing mounts on the tank. And some 028's I just got a handle for one. 281 help


----------



## Woodslasher (Nov 29, 2019)

@stilh036prohog, cinch down the bolts in the holes that they match up to, then tighten down the dog bolt. That's what works for me. Also, that's a 372 Husky. I'm guessing non-xpw and maybe even x-torq.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 29, 2019)

stilh036prohog said:


> What saw is that ? Big husqvarna


372xt


----------



## stilh036prohog (Nov 29, 2019)

281 o your saw


----------



## lostone (Nov 30, 2019)

PM555


----------



## lostone (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey Joe why don't you JUST check the fuel tank seal for today. Link----->fuel tank seal test


*They should not let me play with tools, it always ends up looking like this. *

I think I am going to tape off around the tank pieces with the exception of the inside of the tank and soda blast all the paint out of it, there is no need for the paint in there anyway and most of it is just flaking off and I don't want it clogging up my fuel filter when I put this girl back together. I will be checking the seals also before re-assembling the saw. The piston looks great through the intake and exhaust port. 

I will be replacing all the gaskets, spark plug, fuel line/filter, air filter/starter rope and handle and the carb has already been rebuilt. The fuel cap has been rebuilt and it will get a new oil filler cap as well. I won't be repainting this one since most of the paint is in good shape and I have used one of the 3D printed dust guards (which I like better than the originals since they are much stronger) on the starter cover.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 30, 2019)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Well I just finished up my 034 Super project. It's running amazing! It was cutting like a saw above its weight class.
> 
> Finishing that up made room on my bench for a Hobart industrial meat slicer that belongs to my Brother-in-law. He bought 4 broken ones off of some auction site a while back, and I was able to turn 4 broken ones into 3 running ones. Now I have another to fix, he said it keep tripping the breaker when you turn it on.
> 
> I'm not picky about what I work on.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 1, 2019)

Continuing work on the PM 270 Canadien, here is a pic of the clutch (looks heavy duty to me), and our homemade exhaust solution. The openings will be checked and opened up as needed to achieve the right back pressure. It's crude but better than nothing...


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 1, 2019)

By the way.... does anyone have any recommendations for a high temp exhaust sealant in absence of a gasket?


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 1, 2019)

Just make a gasket out of a piece of a tin can.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 1, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> Just make a gasket out of a piece of a tin can.



Have never tried that... out of a aluminum can or a soup can type metal?


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 1, 2019)

Beer/soda can. The soup cans are all serrated and probably wouldn't seal well even when flattened. Plus, which is more enjoyable to consume in large quantities, so you'll always have plenty of can stock on hand, soup, or a nice cold drink?


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 1, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> Beer/soda can. The soup cans are all serrated and probably wouldn't seal well even when flattened. Plus, which is more enjoyable to consume in large quantities, so you'll always have plenty of can stock on hand, soup, or a nice cold drink?



Well for me, plenty of Pepsi cans on hand lol. I like the fact that it's very thin unlike a thick exhaust gasket material. I wonder how the melting temp compares to copper.


----------



## lostone (Dec 1, 2019)

Well the 555 is in need of help, I have a couple of feelers out trying to locate another cylinder but this one is peeling chrome at the intake port. It's to bad, of the two Mac's I still have to work on this is the one I was looking forward to get running. The other is a 700.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 3, 2019)

Picked this 066 up over the summer. Finally pulled it apart. Looks like the intake boot took out the piston. Cylinder should clean up


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 3, 2019)

Not sure yet. 

I have a husky 350 that needs a piston or rings low compression. It turns over freely.
I have a husky 372 Xp apart that a have a new engine from huztl to assemble in it.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 3, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> Not sure yet.
> 
> I have a husky 350 that needs a piston or rings low compression. It turns over freely.
> I have a husky 372 Xp apart that a have a new engine from huztl to assemble in it.



Whats wrong with the Oem Bottom end?


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 3, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Picked this 066 up over the summer. Finally pulled it apart. Looks like the intake boot took out the piston. Cylinder should clean up



Look at the sludge all over the engine, it must have been running like that for a while. Probably lost a lot of cooling capacity like that.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 3, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Whats wrong with the Oem Bottom end?


 
Just seized the piston that’s how I bought it. I’m not sure how good the huztl engine is. I got a huztl flywheel for it with the key molded in.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 3, 2019)

Do you mean the bottom end or the cylinder? Really no such thing as an engine on a two stroke. Unless you are talking about the crank case and the cylinder.


----------



## Matt93eg (Dec 3, 2019)

Matt93eg said:


> My Makita 6401 currently on mine. Getting a new clutch and oil pick up tube. Hopefully the end to my bar oil leak.



Got my clutch and new oil line in the mail end of last week. Got it all installed. No more bar leak and no more chain constantly spinning. Hip hip hooray. Went out Saturday and cut firewood and she ran great. Had the 22” bar buried several times in oak.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 3, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Do you mean the bottom end or the cylinder? Really no such thing as an engine on a two stroke. Unless you are talking about the crank case and the cylinder.



I purchased the complete assembled 372 engine from Huztl there only around $60.

A motor would be electric.? A engine would be gas, diesel or steam powered?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 3, 2019)

I might be interested in buying the old seized one


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Dec 3, 2019)

Still have my newly acquired MS290 Farm Boss in pieces. All three places I ordered parts from are late by 2 days. Hopefully the parts come tomorrow.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 3, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> I might be interested in buying the old seized one



I was going to build it. My dealer had a top fuel drag race engine builder, build a 288 for him. He polished the crankcase and ported the cylinder. I got to run it in the woods to break it in. I cleaned house with it at the fair speed cutting. I was the last of six guys cutting with this saw, the hotter she got the faster she cut. Polishing the crankcase seems to make a difference. Not having a dynamometer I’m not sure how much difference it made.

Before I retired I built dynamometers for Otis elevator world head quarters engineering. One electric motor we used as a load machine had the torque of 47 big block 427 Chevy engines. It weighed 20,000 lbs. we used the older dc motors to test the new ac motor designs. They were testing the ac machines that ran hotter and liquid cooling seem to be the way to go.


----------



## Bobby Kirbos (Dec 3, 2019)

The Mac PM310 has spent the summer on the garage floor. I decided that it's time to just get the damn thing running.


----------



## James Miller (Dec 4, 2019)

My brothers Christmas gift. Didn't make it to the bench yet but the covers cleaned up real nice on the kitchen table.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 4, 2019)

Finally turned mess from earlier post into this. Took a little digging to find a nice clutch side case half. Saw was rebuilt with all oem parts except clutch cover and spikes. New oem seals, gaskets, clutch bearing, SKF case bearings, hand guard, starter spool and spring, o-ring. P/c came from a J-red 2166 take off and I removed baffles, turning it into a 372xt (p/c was purchased from Dan, listed in parts thread). Saw fired right up and runs nice. Only had a few parts left over on table.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 4, 2019)

Duce said:


> Finally turned mess from earlier post into this. Took a little digging to find a nice clutch side case half. Saw was rebuilt with all oem parts except clutch cover and spikes. New oem seals, gaskets, clutch bearing, SKF case bearings, hand guard, starter spool and spring, o-ring. P/c came from a J-red 2166 take off and I removed baffles, turning it into a 372xt (p/c was purchased from Dan, listed in parts thread). Saw fired right up and runs nice. Only had a few parts left over on table.View attachment 777507
> View attachment 777508
> View attachment 777509
> View attachment 777510



All engine cases that split into half are machined together as one piece. So the bores are lined up exactly on the centerline. There done on a cnc jig boring machine. If your going to swap out case halves assemble the empty case and check the bore line up with a straight edge and a small flashlight. You should see no light were the straight edge meets the bore.

My brand new husaberg dirtbike cracked the ignition side of the case after not even an hour of running time. Ktm rep wanted to change the ign side case half only. I suggested a new engine, but I got a full refund. He asked me to never buy a ktm product again.


----------



## NCPT (Dec 4, 2019)

Duce said:


> Finally turned mess from earlier post into this. Took a little digging to find a nice clutch side case half. Saw was rebuilt with all oem parts except clutch cover and spikes. New oem seals, gaskets, clutch bearing, SKF case bearings, hand guard, starter spool and spring, o-ring. P/c came from a J-red 2166 take off and I removed baffles, turning it into a 372xt (p/c was purchased from Dan, listed in parts thread). Saw fired right up and runs nice. Only had a few parts left over on table.View attachment 777507
> View attachment 777508
> View attachment 777509
> View attachment 777510


Looks great......now how much?


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 4, 2019)

My 361 is going BACK on the bench yet again due to possible carb troubles or an air leak. This saw had better be all it's supposed to be if I have to put this much work into it.


----------



## Huskybill (Dec 4, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> My 361 is going BACK on the bench yet again due to possible carb troubles or an air leak. This saw had better be all it's supposed to be if I have to put this much work into it.



Did you leak test it? I leak test every two stroke when it’s apart after a refresh. In trouble shooting a leak test helps.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 4, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> Continuing work on the PM 270 Canadien, here is a pic of the clutch (looks heavy duty to me), and our homemade exhaust solution. The openings will be checked and opened up as needed to achieve the right back pressure. It's crude but better than nothing...



I like that "exhaust solution", that's gonna sound just right


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 4, 2019)

NCPT said:


> Looks great......now how much?


I will list it.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 4, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> Well for me, plenty of Pepsi cans on hand lol. I like the fact that it's very thin unlike a thick exhaust gasket material. I wonder how the melting temp compares to copper.



Aluminum melts at some 600*C / 1112°F, I don't think the cylinder will get that hot, even around the exhaust port. 
However, since they have all kinds of gasket material in the car parts/accessories/hardware shop - like the thick conforming high temp ones, perhaps that would not be such a bad idea either.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 4, 2019)

buttercup said:


> I like that "exhaust solution", that's gonna sound just right



My dad's sentiment was:

"She's gonna bark!!"


----------



## NCPT (Dec 4, 2019)

Duce said:


> I will list it.


I'll keep an eye out, thanks


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 4, 2019)

Huskybill said:


> Did you leak test it? I leak test every two stroke when it’s apart after a refresh. In trouble shooting a leak test helps.


I didn't refresh it, I've just been trying to get it running. I will leak test it soon, though, but for now I've got about 5 finals and around 5 papers coming due so they take a priority over saws.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 6, 2019)

It takes old parts to keep old saws running... i found a spare recoil spring for the old Fairbanks Morse recoil on my PM, for $5 plus shipping i had to buy it.

I love old packaging...


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 6, 2019)

Husqvarna 50 getting a big bore kit. Found out the new cylinder has a decompression provision, so now it's waiting for a valve. This is probably the cleanest the saw will ever be, it's amazing how oily sawdust can find its way into every nook and cranny.




Just finished off it's twin today with a used stock KS piston/cylinder and a new ring. Saw was treated to a complete going over and a new carb kit. It started 6th pull from a dry line. Runs very nice, only mod being gasket delete on the cylinder, still gave a generous 43 thou squish.
You can see the oil spray pattern on the cardboard, it oils quite well.


----------



## lostone (Dec 6, 2019)

Pioneer said:


> it's amazing how oily sawdust can find its way into every nook and cranny.


Preaching to the choir on this one Pioneer.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 8, 2019)

Got around to running this saw in some wood. Had a rewind mishap when first fired up, then used it (new spool, spring and rope) on 372xt to sell. So had to put left over parts together, making this ugly, usable rewind. Saw is far from a beauty queen on the outside, but guts are very good, nice oem used crank, new SKF case bearings, seals, o-ring, new lines, unlimited oem coil, new oem clutch and dual self-ported muffler. May have missed a few items. Top end is new Mahle oem 50mm, ported by a member and he can tag it, if he wants to. Cut 1/4 off key in flywheel to advance timing. Saw fired right up and tuned easily. Saw pulls strong and cuts well, compression is 210 to start.


----------



## lostone (Dec 8, 2019)

Duce said:


>


Your killing me with that clutch cover, I want one of those on my 372xp OE. Nice looking saw and that same person will be working my OEM OE over when I get the time to put it together.

Currently working on my McCulloch 555 but it's going to take a bit. I have a new P/C coming in for it and I want to make it a Bumble Bee.Plus I am working with Sugar Creek to get some new decals made up for the 555. I will paint it all up as well, she will be a new saw when I am done. I'm trying to decide if I want to have the covers done in the new Rhino bed lining, really thin and a hard surface or Black wrinkle powder coat. I'm thinking the bed liner would be more durable.


----------



## president (Dec 8, 2019)

Pioneer said:


> Husqvarna 50 getting a big bore kit. Found out the new cylinder has a decompression provision, so now it's waiting for a valve. This is probably the cleanest the saw will ever be, it's amazing how oily sawdust can find its way into every nook and cranny.
> 
> View attachment 778016
> 
> ...


nice work!


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 8, 2019)

And another one. "Frankensaw" made up out of four different saws. The cases are marked benchmark and Sears, but it's a Poulan 2350 cva. The saw runs fine, but oils poorly, I will have to check out the one way valves and the rest of the oiling system again. I have dealt with these saws before and their oiling system is not my favorite. I had to ditch the chain brake (and 3/4 of a pound) because it would not function. Has the weird original banana bar in 16 inch.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 8, 2019)

president said:


> nice work!



Thank you sir.


----------



## ML12 (Dec 9, 2019)

Pioneer said:


> Husqvarna 50 getting a big bore kit. Found out the new cylinder has a decompression provision, so now it's waiting for a valve. This is probably the cleanest the saw will ever be, it's amazing how oily sawdust can find its way into every nook and cranny.
> 
> View attachment 778016
> 
> ...


I did a quick and dirty port job on the chicom big bore kit I put on my 50: widened the exhaust and intake, milled the base to get 0.020" of squish, did a quick muffler mod and advanced the timing 1/3 a key and the saw is a good runner. I think the exhaust is too low (never checked, don't know) because it doesn't really turn super high RPMs, but its got healthy torque for a small saw. Had to lose the brake to clear the decomp (you need it)Starts hard, but once its going its nice. running .325 chisel on an 18" bar.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Dec 9, 2019)

Absolutely nothing on my bench right now, and I dont know what to do about it. I just finished up my 290 to 390 conversion and fixed my stubborn 034 super. Now I'm on the hunt for the next project saw. Fingers crossed I will actually find a pro Husky saw.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Dec 9, 2019)

I got a 50 hp evinrude lark that the bottom end looked like a steel milkshake when my buddy drained the oil. I’ll dig into it tonight


----------



## 2broke2ride (Dec 9, 2019)

Lombard Comango on my bench....... oh, and a couple customer saws but no pics of those.


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 9, 2019)

3 more to work on this winter. A Stihl 230, 250 and an Mtd. The Mtd is a runner that just needs new oil and fuel lines, the Stihls need crank or rod work. I paid $30 for the case in perfect shape, the saws were free.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 10, 2019)

Chain is sharpened on the Mini Mac 25, she's all ready to try out as soon as i have an opportunity.

On a side note, while i was doing research on my PM 270, i made the surprising and somewhat unsettling discovery that they were fitted with sealed crank bearings, in addition to having conventional crank seals. Supposedly they will get noisy when going bad as a warning (mine are completely quiet and seem tight) but now i have that to worry about. I guess nothing to do but run it and listen for any noise. I'm not tearing apart if it's running good, but the idea of 60 year old sealed crank bearings doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy feeling....


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 10, 2019)

Top cover painted in blue metallic as it originally was :


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 10, 2019)

Well the Mtd came apart quite easily, modular design it seems. Just needs a new grommet for the oil tank and a return line for the fuel purge bulb. Quality of the castings, stampings and plastic seems pretty decent, no chrome on the bar plates but blued steel. That's a first for me. The engine is not clamshell, but split case style.
Oregon A041 bar mount, type 91 chain.

In this case I would have to say that the saw is just as good as any homeowner saw you could buy at a big box store, the Chinese are really catching up in quality.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 10, 2019)

I have a few MTD made pieces of machinery that work hard and refuse to die.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 10, 2019)

2broke2ride said:


> Lombard Comango on my bench....... oh, and a couple customer saws but no pics of those.




Awesome!

I think you might have me beat for oldest saw on the bench.


----------



## huskyespañol (Dec 10, 2019)

Un 346 XP con mucha mucha mucha mierda


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 10, 2019)

Makita 6421 with a nwp big bore for a port job. So far the plating seems just like oem. Overall it’s a oem looking cylinder


----------



## lostone (Dec 10, 2019)

New long block for the Pro Mac 555.


----------



## Pioneer (Dec 10, 2019)

The Mtd is back together, no problems except the throttle cable and oil line were a little fussy. Started 3rd pull, oils great, runs fine now that I leaned it out from the stupidly rich settings it had. About 12 lbs with bar and chain.


----------



## Matt93eg (Dec 10, 2019)

About to rebuild a little Husky 136. Choke plate screw fell out and it sucked it in. Not my saw but it ran fine for a while after then started leaning out and couldn't give it enough fuel. Pulled intake and found cracked piston. Getting a cheap aftermarket kit, hope it holds.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Dec 10, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I think you might have me beat for oldest saw on the bench.


Not even close to my oldest. I'm all vintage all the time with my personal saws. I think im up to around 40 or so in the collection.


----------



## 93Dakman! (Dec 14, 2019)

Ugh. Overwhelmed with repairs at the moment.

2 of my saws:
2094 and 910

Others saws:
2145, 2150 jubilee, 2150, 2036, 2040, 2051, 2159c, 2240s, Olympyk 261

6 on the floor are ready to go:
2171, 2165, 2045, 2045, 2054, 239t

Hopefully I can get the 9 finished this year with all the holiday rush, I have 18 others to do.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Dec 14, 2019)

I now have a 2003 Honda Pilot with a bad head gasket in the garage. Yay


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 14, 2019)

2broke2ride said:


> Not even close to my oldest. I'm all vintage all the time with my personal saws. I think im up to around 40 or so in the collection.



Let's see some pictures, i love old saws


----------



## 2broke2ride (Dec 14, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> Let's see some pictures, i love old saws


Ask and you shall recieve!


----------



## 2broke2ride (Dec 14, 2019)

More


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 14, 2019)

Awesome! Gonna take a closer look later.

Love the old Macs and Homelites.

I think one of my bucket list saws is a Homelite XL12


----------



## lostone (Dec 14, 2019)

I would like to get a Homelite super XL automatic to run next to my Mac 555 and see which I prefer.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 14, 2019)

While I haven't run a 555, I have run a Homelite Super XL with 1/2 inch, hack jobbed carbide chipper chain that cut pretty well. It sat for probably 20+ years and ran fine once I filled up the tank with mix and gave it a few shots of gas down the carb.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 15, 2019)

93Dakman! said:


> Ugh. Overwhelmed with repairs at the moment.
> 
> 2 of my saws:
> 2094 and 910
> ...



I like that workbench!


----------



## 93Dakman! (Dec 15, 2019)

buttercup said:


> I like that workbench!



Thanks!

Lots of 2x4's. Plus a skin of 1/4" luan plywood on the top.


----------



## pavel408 (Dec 16, 2019)

93Dakman! said:


>


Is it a bird's nest above the bench?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 16, 2019)

93Dakman! said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Lots of 2x4's. Plus a skin of 1/4" luan plywood on the top.



I hope to do something similar in my garage this winter. Storage racks, and a longer custom work bench.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 16, 2019)

Finally tore into this little saw for porting. It’s amazing how small it is.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 16, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Finally tore into this little saw for porting. It’s amazing how small it is.
> View attachment 780588
> View attachment 780589
> View attachment 780590



Looks like a model engine, they are usually quite capable also - portable too.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 16, 2019)

Looks about the size of a mini-mac engine, except with a removable cylinder.


----------



## 93Dakman! (Dec 16, 2019)

pavel408 said:


> Is it a bird's nest above the bench?


Yes. Those jerks took over my building. I left the overhead doors open for a month straight during the dirt leveling, rebar laying and concrete pour. They built a nest on every post and some of the purlins. It took them months to stop flying in there when I was inside with the door open. If you zoom in on one of those pictures you can see another nest on the floor. It was pretty gross for a while.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 16, 2019)

93Dakman! said:


> Yes. Those jerks took over my building. I left the overhead doors open for a month straight during the dirt leveling, rebar laying and concrete pour. They built a nest on every post and some of the purlins. It took them months to stop flying in there when I was inside with the door open. If you zoom in on one of those pictures you can see another nest on the floor. It was pretty gross for a while.



I would feel preveligded by the honor, birds flying around your workshop? - when you're 99 that's what you want to remember. .


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 18, 2019)

I was inspired by Yota's post to share a comparison picture of a Mini-Mac 35 engine and my PM 270, this gave me a chuckle...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 20, 2019)

Ported and muffler modded. Hopefully i did good. Theres zero information out there about porting this saw and hopefully I can change that.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 20, 2019)

Before porting all stock setup



After porting same setup same log


----------



## 2broke2ride (Dec 20, 2019)

Wow!!! That is a very noticeable improvement!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 20, 2019)

Before porting its very under powered. The lack of chain speed caused chattering with multiple other chains. Although the saw is meant for cutting small limbs which it did that fine before now it can be used to top trees as well. Super light power house top handle.


----------



## northwest saws (Dec 20, 2019)

Just got this in today. The 1964 Homelite 775-D, it's complete and has the full wrap. Cosmetically in rough shape as to be expected. Initially I thought it was siezed up, turned out the starter was seriously bound up and missing a couple screws. Going to clean it up and replace the rewind spring and missing screws and see if it will fire. Piston looks great and turns over freely, not only that but still has great compression! May end up doing a full restoration on this bad larry.















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 20, 2019)

That's cool, but what abut the Mac and the Stihl 045/56 in a box?


----------



## northwest saws (Dec 20, 2019)

Hehe, that's a 056 mag II carcass and a sp 125 parts saw. I'm using the piston and cylinder off the 056 and the sp125 is spoken for.......I think.





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 20, 2019)

Some time well after Christmas has passed I'd love to talk with you about one or both of those saws.


----------



## northwest saws (Dec 20, 2019)

Anytime. Although that super 125 will probably be out the door by monday, I do know an old faller who has this complete sp125c. May be a runner too, I gave it a few pulls and it turned over freely and had good compression. Going to have to go visit him again soon and put some gas in to find out!








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 20, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> Some time well after Christmas has passed I'd love to talk with you about one or both of those saws.


I’ve got a few 056s and tons of parts. Please take them


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 20, 2019)

Are you serious? I've got a neighbor with three dead ones that could really use some parts if you aren't pulling my leg.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 20, 2019)

Just finished rebuilding these two!! 260 pro and 180.

260 has 188-190 psi compression from reused cylinder and new piston / rings


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 21, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> Are you serious? I've got a neighbor with three dead ones that could really use some parts if you aren't pulling my leg.


No leg pullin


----------



## president (Dec 21, 2019)

Spoon Carving With Tom said:


> Just finished rebuilding these two!! 260 pro and 180.
> 
> 260 has 188-190 psi compression from reused cylinder and new piston / rings
> 
> ...


You should be proud of yourself Tom.That was a short learning curve& you caught on quickly
Put a lot of us to shame with how clinicaly clean those little beasties are


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 21, 2019)

1/4” setup. Smoother but cut time was a second slower. Not sure it’s worth the cost to run that chain size. At least on a ported saw


----------



## northwest saws (Dec 22, 2019)

Brought a real interesting one home this time. It's a Whiz model 44N made by Root Manufacturing co. It's missing the clutch and drum but is otherwise complete and I also got it to fire. It wouldn't stay running though, carburetor is extremely goobered up. From what I've been able to figure out so far these were manufactured from the 50's to early 70's. Root made caps for armor piercing rounds during WWII and then afterwards made a variety of lawn and garden power equipment. Theres a few different models of these Whiz saws and most are rates at 77cc's but this one appears to be the smaller homeowner variant. Haven't been able to find out anything else about this thing, not sure what year it was made. Any of you folks know more about these things?















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## lostone (Dec 23, 2019)

First porting attempts: Cheap China cylinder. 




I know the ports look rough but the edges are smooth and straight, I dressed all the edges down using a pencil eraser or my finger and 2000 grit. Last pic is where I am still only using a dremel straight to do this and I know it would be about 1K times easier if I would just buy a angle head, there is a pic of what I used to do the upper transfers and it took over an hour having to do it the hard way.


----------



## lostone (Dec 23, 2019)

Don't worry Yota, I had to hunt around for a while but I finally felt a set , I went back in and got 118 on the transfers. There was no way I would have gotten the intake if this cylinder would have been taken down to give me .020 squish, I would have had to modify the piston to have gotten all the numbers to come together. It's a learning cylinder so I can live with the .038 squish. 

Those upper transfers where tiny compared to the mahle cylinder I have but they opened up nicely. I also put the rings on and put the cylinder on and found some drag on the upper part of the exhaust port so I had to go back in and put just a bit more bevel on it and it's working nice now.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks good. Next time try to make the floor of the intake flatter. Let more air in at once instead of gradually. Also when you do the oem cylinder or if that’s the next plan let me do the machine work. Then you can do the porting. You won’t have to enlarge the intake all that much. If we did a pop up that would require even less grinding than doing the squish band, but I couldn’t take as much off.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 23, 2019)

square grinding is tough. But I think this will cut decent 


I really like this clutch cover


----------



## lostone (Dec 23, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> Also when you do the oem cylinder or if that’s the next plan let me do the machine work. Then you can do the porting. You won’t have to enlarge the intake all that much. If we did a pop up that would require even less grinding than doing the squish band, but I couldn’t take as much off.



No, I plan to just let you have all of the OEM work, the AM is for me to play. I figure about a month from now I should be sending it your way if everything stays on track.


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 24, 2019)

61 Husqvarna needs carb kit


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 24, 2019)

Replenishing Porting tools


----------



## lostone (Dec 24, 2019)

Do the single cuts seem like they grab more to you? I'm trying to find 1/8 long shank burrs.


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 24, 2019)

I just like saws period calms my nerves


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 24, 2019)

lostone said:


> Do the single cuts seem like they grab more to you? I'm trying to find 1/8 long shank burrs.


I have yet to use single cut burrs. Bought them to try out. I’ll report back after I do. You won’t find long 1/8 burrs. Originally I thought I needed them too but it’s a non issue for me now.


----------



## lostone (Dec 24, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> I have yet to use single cut burrs. Bought them to try out. I’ll report back after I do. You won’t find long 1/8 burrs. Originally I thought I needed them too but it’s a non issue for me now.


With an angle head I could see not needing them.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 24, 2019)

lostone said:


> With an angle head I could see not needing them.


What situation do you need it?


----------



## lostone (Dec 24, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> What situation do you need it?


Where I don't have the angle head it allows me to reach all the way through the intake and exhaust ports without having to worry about the chuck hitting the work area.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 25, 2019)

lostone said:


> Where I don't have the angle head it allows me to reach all the way through the intake and exhaust ports without having to worry about the chuck hitting the work area.



hmm the only time I use the right hand piece is when doing the upper transfers. Otherwise when widening port I lay the jug down and come in through the bottom. I also only stick the burr in enough to get a good clamp on it.


----------



## lostone (Dec 25, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> hmm the only time I use the right hand piece is when doing the upper transfers. Otherwise when widening port I lay the jug down and come in through the bottom. I also only stick the burr in enough to get a good clamp on it.


When looking at the burr set you have I believe the shafts are longer than the ones I have. I am going to order a set and see. If I could get some that are a 1/4" longer than the ones I have then it would make it easier on me.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Dec 25, 2019)

The shaft length of the ones I use are 1.37”. Overall length varies.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 25, 2019)

My dad came over for dinner today and dropped off some more 10-10 Mccullochs. One running Pro Mac 10-10s, and two Pro Mac 10-10's, both had electronic ignition. One of the Pro Macs has been a little cannibalized for some parts, but the other seems complete minus bar and chain. If it has spark i bet it will run.


----------



## lostone (Dec 25, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> My dad came over for dinner today and dropped off some more 10-10 Mccullochs. One running Pro Mac 10-10s, and two Pro Mac 10-10's, both had electronic ignition. One of the Pro Macs has been a little cannibalized for some parts, but the other seems complete minus bar and chain. If it has spark i bet it will run.


Make sure to pressure test the fuel tanks and vacuum test the fuel caps. Nice looking saw in the first pic.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 25, 2019)

lostone said:


> Make sure to pressure test the fuel tanks and vacuum test the fuel caps. Nice looking saw in the first pic.



Thank you, that 10-10S is pretty clean and has a longer bar, which i will have to measure when i have a chance.

To be honest I've never pressure tested a fuel tank, what would i be looking for by doing this? Leaking tank or leaking check valve in the carb? I'm guessing I'd need something with a Schrader valve to attach to the tank neck?

I have a kit for pressure testing cooling systems, but that's it.


----------



## lostone (Dec 25, 2019)

I sent you a PM of a couple of vids I did on youtube on how to test the fuel cap and tank, I also have a vid on rebuilding the cap if needed. If you have to replace the fuel line or fuel tank gasket get the ProLine gasket and fuel line.


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 26, 2019)

got my old stihl 028av up on the bench waiting for parts and a lot of research to do yet on the parts and wear there made. I plan on doing my first case up rebuild and a mild port job on the saw going down to a machine shop today to see if they can do decking looking to make a little medium hot saw out of this old gem I hope to learn a lot. hope everyone is finding there answers to there saws on there bench. arborist site rocks I am happy I joined it lots of helpful nice folks. rock on


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 26, 2019)

Went to a machine shop this morning the don't do decking might need to send the cylinder to Myrtle Creek saw shop Richard will get in the right hands this saw is going to cost a small fortune to build. Looking forward to draining the bank account ha ha think I am going to pollish the cases and the bar cover resourcing a welder to tune the exaust to a dual port more air more fuel more power wish I had a saw close to ring the pipes of of need to calm my nerves.


----------



## Brent Adams (Dec 26, 2019)

lostone said:


> I sent you a PM of a couple of vids I did on youtube on how to test the fuel cap and tank, I also have a vid on rebuilding the cap if needed. If you have to replace the fuel line or fuel tank gasket get the ProLine gasket and fuel line.


Do you mind sending that to me? I have 3 caps. All have the metal vent tube made into the cap with the 90 degree metal piece that exits the side of tje cap.(hope that makes sense)
They all pass air both ways, so no check valve. Was wondering about those.


----------



## lostone (Dec 26, 2019)

Brent Adams said:


> Do you mind sending that to me? I have 3 caps. All have the metal vent tube made into the cap with the 90 degree metal piece that exits the side of tje cap.(hope that makes sense)
> They all pass air both ways, so no check valve. Was wondering about those.


If it's silver in color they aren't rebuildable to my knowledge. If the inserts are brass then it's easy


----------



## lostone (Dec 26, 2019)

Testing cap


----------



## lostone (Dec 26, 2019)

Testing the fuel line and gasket on fuel tank just pull the line from the carb and connect there for pressure test.


----------



## nolids (Dec 26, 2019)

I always get the obsolete projects. I finished a Sachs Dolmar 133 and had to get three parts from Germany's eBay. I was surprised at how many parts I was able to get on the USA eBay.

My new project is a Makita 95cc concrete saw. $200 for a new SEM GA ignition module. I think it's a PCD9501 or something like that. Don't know what year it is. Took the muffler off and it looks good in the cylinder walls.

I'll be keeping both of these.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 28, 2019)

Well I had a chance to look at the SP40 a little bit, and so far i am optimistic. 

Recoil spool is busted, which explains why the recoil works like crap, also no preload on the spring, clearly a failed repair attempt by someone less knowledgeable. 

Also, i think i found the culprit for it not running, busted fuel line right on the carb, which makes me happy, easy fix if that's all it was!

I like this saw better than a mini mac already, look how easy I can access the carb, coil, etc!!


----------



## lostone (Dec 28, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> Also, i think i found the culprit for it not running, busted fuel line right on the carb, which makes me happy, easy fix if that's all it was!
> 
> I like this saw better than a mini mac already, look how easy I can access the carb, coil, etc!!



I like that they didn't put the fuel tank on the starter housing like they did with the PM6. It's a pain having to deal with the molded fuel line you have to have in order for it to work.


----------



## lostone (Dec 28, 2019)

Next on the bench is a PM 700. I've had this one for a long time as well and seemed to have good compression when it showed up so I'm hopeful this one doesn't need much more than some gaskets/carb rebuild/new fuel line/new inner and outer bar plates/fuel cap rebuild/new air filter/new spark plug/new starter rope and a good cleaning.

I've actually already rebuilt the carb/rebuilt the fuel cap and have a new fuel line/new spark plug/new air filter waiting for it as well as have a new fuel tank gasket in case it needs it. I also have a new dust guard if this one is busted up.

I was originally going to keep this as my 70cc saw but now that I have the 372's I have decided I'm just going to fix this one up and ebay it. I also decided that I'm going to let my new 372-XT go as well once I get my OEM 372 OE built.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 28, 2019)

Well, it's a Homelite XL700 with a straight gassed piston melted in it. But, it might be going back under the bench tomorrow. Might make room for a C5.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 29, 2019)

Another plot twist on the Super Pro 40, i had to measure to be sure but sure enough it has a 1/4 pitch chain, I've never used this stuff!

Why would Mcculloch put 1/4 chain on a 40cc saw, and 3/8 LP on a 30cc Mini-Mac??


----------



## Tom82 (Dec 30, 2019)

070's and 090's
Also fixing the ignition on a 075av


----------



## lostone (Dec 30, 2019)

MacAttack said:


> View attachment 783662
> 
> 
> Another plot twist on the Super Pro 40, i had to measure to be sure but sure enough it has a 1/4 pitch chain, I've never used this stuff!
> ...


Are you able to get a rim/drum setup and convert it over? My PM6's are 1/4 but I just left them that way.


----------



## Brent Adams (Dec 30, 2019)

lostone said:


> If it's silver in color they aren't rebuildable to my knowledge. If the inserts are brass then it's easy



Thanks for that. Looks lile I have 3 or 4 of the non rebuildable ones. I'll just do the old ink pen tube and duckbill valve mod. That works well for poulan S25s and such.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 30, 2019)

lostone said:


> Are you able to get a rim/drum setup and convert it over? My PM6's are 1/4 but I just left them that way.



I do have a clutch drum in 3/8 from a Mini-Mac that would go right on, but since the 1/4 chain that came with it looks good and is razor sharp (i don't think it was ever used, which is strange) and I've read good things about 1/4, I'm going to keep it as is.

I am more so curious why Mcculloch would go with 1/4 on a 40cc saw.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 30, 2019)

Picked this up today and turned it into this. Going to make a 372xt out of it.


----------



## lostone (Dec 30, 2019)

Duce, correct me if I'm wrong. When it comes to the 365 and 365 special. My understanding is the 365 is open port and 365 special is closed port???


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 30, 2019)

Here is this 365sp. Believe 365 is closed. Some have Zama or walbro carbs. For sure

365sp has side chain tensioner.


----------



## lostone (Dec 30, 2019)

Well the PM700 is just about done. I had to replace the tank gasket, fuel line, fuel filter, rebuild carb, rebuild fuel cap, new air filter and new spark plug. I ordered is a starter cover previously since this one had mag rot so that will be getting replaced as soon as I get two more parts delivered but I think I may just take them from the PM 555 that I am restoring as well for now since the 555 wont be ready until this spring when I can repaint it. I think someone tried to repaint the 700 and didn't do worth squat on it, I can see a different color underneath on a few parts but the paint is peeling off the oil tank cover and lower rear handle pretty badly. Excellent compression and the piston looks great through the ports. Whoever ends up with it will have a good work saw.

Next on the block is a Homelite Super XL Auto that just showed up from Fleebay. The guy said it was a barn find and I swear I don't think this thing has 10 min of run time on it. I believe it just sat in the barn. This pic was ripped from the listing and the saw looks even better than the pics. I bought a NOS front handle with rubber grip and a set of spikes for it already.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 30, 2019)

lostone said:


> Well the PM700 is just about done. I had to replace the tank gasket, fuel line, fuel filter, rebuild carb, rebuild fuel cap, new air filter and new spark plug. I ordered is a starter cover previously since this one had mag rot so that will be getting replaced as soon as I get two more parts delivered but I think I may just take them from the PM 555 that I am restoring as well for now since the 555 wont be ready until this spring when I can repaint it. I think someone tried to repaint the 700 and didn't do worth squat on it, I can see a different color underneath on a few parts but the paint is peeling off the oil tank cover and lower rear handle pretty badly. Excellent compression and the piston looks great through the ports. Whoever ends up with it will have a good work saw.
> 
> Next on the block is a Homelite Super XL Auto that just showed up from Fleebay. The guy said it was a barn find and I swear I don't think this thing has 10 min of run time on it. I believe it just sat in the barn. This pic was ripped from the listing and the saw looks even better than the pics. I bought a NOS front handle with rubber grip and a set of spikes for it already.
> View attachment 784130



I'd like to find a Homelite like that one of these days... something in the 60 - 80cc range.


----------



## lostone (Dec 31, 2019)

OK, PM700 is done.


----------



## lostone (Dec 31, 2019)

Took the 700 out, 4th pull and she popped, pushed the choke in and on the 5th pull she came to life. Three adjustments and she was purring. I will see what it takes to start it when it's cold but warm all it takes is getting it past the first compression stroke and it fires right up. This saw had the reed type muffler on it but the reed was broken when I got it and without that reed you know your next to a McCulloch and no one is gonna want to stand to the side of you.

Got to love how easy it is to adjust and SDC carb. After I was done with the 700 I took the cover off the Homelite SXL Auto to see what kit I would have to order for the carb just to see an SDC sitting in there also .


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 31, 2019)

My fresh 298 is going on the bench as it wouldn't start this evening when I had a couple cuts to make. After a lot of rope pulling, yelling, and pain from the high compression suddenly stopping the rope I just fired up my 045 and made the cuts. While I'm peeved at the saw, I now have a memorable experience with it that could provide a suitable name for it.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 4, 2020)

Still working on the 066. Getting the works. Debating on dying the top covers black


----------



## BGE541 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ported and reassembled a 044, reassembled a ported 350 w/346 cyl I had don’t awhile back (3years) and muffler modded the “ugly duckling” a mix matched 350 with 45mm flat top piston, metal clamp and a EL42, runs pretty good for a parts saw.


----------



## BigbubdaddyGus (Jan 5, 2020)

A Husky 350 replaced the exhaust bolts. 
It's starts, sits and idles, first when you rev it. 
Ordered a new carb kit for it but may play with it till it gets here. Sounds like a broken diagram.


----------



## BGE541 (Jan 5, 2020)

BigbubdaddyGus said:


> A Husky 350 replaced the exhaust bolts.
> It's starts, sits and idles, first when you rev it.
> Ordered a new carb kit for it but may play with it till it gets here. Sounds like a broken diagram.


Go with the EL42 replacement and plug the primer bulb port.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 5, 2020)

It’s coming together. Anyone have a 066 cylinder? I wasn't able to salvage this one


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 6, 2020)

Sadly I had to side line the 066 project because I now need a cylinder for it. Otherwise she’s ready to be ported. 

so I got this sexy girl out. Very happy with this purchase. Seems relatively low hour. Top end is in great shape. I think the blue coil is new, compression is nuts and overall it’s in great shape. I will just be replacing consumable parts and porting it. If anyone is interested in buying it shoot me a pm


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 6, 2020)

And that’s it’s for tonight. Little more cleaning and I’ll move to porting


----------



## lostone (Jan 6, 2020)

Really nice looking 288 Yota. 

Finally started in on the SXL Auto tonight, ordered in 25' of Echo 3x5mm fuel line. I pulled the muffler cover and not even a carbon mark on the piston, this thing is gorgeous inside. My Walbro SDC carb rebuild kit came in today (I always keep one as a backup as well). So as soon as the fuel line gets here it will have carb rebuilt, new fuel line and fuel filter. I also got in a NOS rim/drum so I will convert it from spur sprocket as well. Air filter and plug are still new so I won't bother with those for now, but I already have backups here and waiting if I do need them.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 6, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> I'm going to do one next month. *Debating on which saw to do it on. Echo 2511t or stihl 041 super*.



hi - did u do one? the E 2511T perhaps?....

link?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 7, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Before porting all stock setup  After porting same setup same log




sounds good! the lil E 2511T is a decent saw stock. I refer to mine as a hornet! 

but, no doubt if u worked it over... I could refer to it as a _*super hornet*!_ 

got after some big stuff for me just the other day...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 7, 2020)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> sounds good! the lil E 2511T is a decent saw stock. I refer to mine as a hornet!
> 
> but, no doubt if u worked it over... I could refer to it as a _*super hornet*!_
> 
> ...



In stock form I didn’t really like the saw. Too underpowered for me. But ported it’s an animal. Even with the stock 3/8 setup. I did move to the 1/4 pitch setup and it’s smoother but actually cuts slightly slower


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 7, 2020)

oic, actually mine is a E CS-271T. I have always been impressed with it. gives my 019T a good run for its $$! both stock.

_> But ported it’s an animal._

I like your work. that 600 finish exhaust port looked good!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 7, 2020)

I’d cut you a deal to port that 271. Be the first one.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 7, 2020)

Just finished this one, a Stihl ms250 with a new aftermarket p/c. 


This has just become my newest saw that I hate the most to work on. I hope there is a separate hell for the Stihl engineers who designed this, where they are sentenced to eternity dissembling and assembling them.

It's like they said "let's design a saw that has an incredibly cramped setup where everything interferes with everything else, and it has to be put together in exactly the right sequence or you're screwed".

Pretty much the only redeeming qualities of this saw are the light weight (just a hair over 10 lbs) and the inboard clutch.
But then again I'm used to working on older simpler saws that are easy to work on, so forgive the rant.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 8, 2020)

She’s all cleaned and the machine work is done. 




the coils that came on this saw were really clean . Look new? 


Ultra sonic cleaners rule!!!!


----------



## lostone (Jan 8, 2020)

Homelite SXL Auto, just about done.

Just waiting on my spool of fuel line to show up now. I replaced the front grip with one that has cushion on it, I also replaced the spur sprocket with a Rim/Drum. I ended up having to replace the Air Filter, the original one has a deformation in it where it had sat for so long. The Carb. is rebuilt. I also added the bucking spikes.

I'm thinking of taking it from a 7 pin 3/8 to a 8 pin .325 and putting a 20" speedcut bar/chain on it to pick up some chain speed.


----------



## lostone (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 9, 2020)

lostone said:


> View attachment 786803
> 
> View attachment 786804


That’s a clean saw!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 9, 2020)

Got the intake and exhaust done. 500 grit on the exhaust.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 9, 2020)

New bling came in


----------



## buttercup (Jan 10, 2020)

Well if it can't get better than it have to be good enough.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 11, 2020)

Starter and muffler done. Just need to do the transfers and I can put it back together.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 11, 2020)

Lots of clean parts coming together. She’s gunna be a looker 



Transfers done.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 11, 2020)

Checkout this cool drawing I saw at an antique store


----------



## Huskybill (Jan 11, 2020)

My husqvarna 350 is on the bench tonight. No disassemble number 5 yes disassemble.......I been holding off but the compression seems low. I have new crankbearings, seals, gaskets, piston.


----------



## lostone (Jan 11, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> My husqvarna 350 is on the bench tonight. No disassemble number 5 yes disassemble.......I been holding off but the compression seems low. I have new crankbearings, seals, gaskets, piston.


Johnny 5 that thing. My PM555 was screaming the same thing as I ripped it apart, funny you mentioned that, wife asked me what I was doing to it I told her "I Johnny 5'd it's ass".


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 11, 2020)

She runs. Cut with it tomorrow hopefully. This saw is super clean. Real looker. Compression is nuts.


----------



## MacAttack (Jan 11, 2020)

lostone said:


> Johnny 5 that thing. My PM555 was screaming the same thing as I ripped it apart, funny you mentioned that, wife asked me what I was doing to it I told her "I Johnny 5'd it's ass".



Love the "Short Circuit" "references, loved those movies, I'm sure anyone who didn't live through the 80's would have no idea what you guys are talking about, haha.

Los Locos kick your balls into outer space!


----------



## mogulmasher (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, not a saw currently, but it is a 2 stroke....1000cc's of it.

I know, I know, it's on the floor in pic, but it's on the bench now.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 12, 2020)

She cuts realllll good. 200 psi comp.


----------



## TheTone (Jan 12, 2020)

The latest rebuild:

Still waiting to tack weld screen to openings in muffler mod. This saw was the subject of a previous recoil starter reconstruction post https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/reconstruction-of-a-smashed-recoil-starter.336346/ and https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...ed-recoil-starter-part-2.336347/#post-7038921. The tank/handle was also severely mangled and I'm planning to do a similar post on its reconstruction.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 12, 2020)

Made a piston holder. @Will Kraemer thanks for the idea


----------



## lostone (Jan 13, 2020)

Yota, are you all using Delrin/UHMW/etc. slugs for cylinders when turning down the base? or are you using alum/steel? I have seen them made from steel but had wondered if others where using Delrin or UHMW for it. Guessing under sizing a slug a couple thou?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

I use aluminum. This was my first time using machinable plastic. Kinda spendy


----------



## lostone (Jan 13, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> I use aluminum. This was my first time using machinable plastic. Kinda spendy


Ya, quick search is saying around $27 a foot for 2 1/2" UHMW delivered. 

I was able to salvage about 25' of 4" 4140 stress relieved and really didn't want to use that for slugs if I could use something else.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

Guy on eBay sells every shape of aluminum you’ll need and ships fast. “6061dude” is his eBay name. Also sells through amazon.

I forget what length my mandrels but it’s in the neighborhood of 9” and you can use both ends. I maybe have six mandrels which really is 12” and so far I haven’t had to order anymore since my initial purchase.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 13, 2020)

6061 is more or less pure aluminum isn't it? It melts and morph like lead when drilling it, kinda soft compared the the 7xxx tool aluminum or what?
I bought a 6061 6mm plate once to machine in to parts, what a waste of money for that purpose.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

buttercup said:


> 6061 is more or less pure aluminum isn't it? It melts and morph like lead when drilling it, kinda soft compared the the 7xxx tool aluminum or what?
> I bought a 6061 6mm plate once to machine in to parts, what a waste of money for that purpose.



I'm not sure. I've bought round stock and plate from that guy and haven't had an issues machining or drilling it.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 13, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> I'm not sure. I've bought round stock and plate from that guy and haven't had an issues machining or drilling it.


Do some read up on aluminum, if you don't know the difference or are unhappy with the results then you don't need it any different for your use, sir.
There is a tremendous difference from hard aluminum alloy to pure and soft aluminum though, most important to know if you 're gonna use it for parts.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

I think this is what I bought for doing bigger cylinders. Not many saws with pistons bigger than 56mm. For smaller stuff if you don't want to turn down a ton of material go with smaller round stock to start. I think I bought a few 2.25", and some 2". 8" length will allow you to use both ends. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Pieces-2...493385?hash=item51b145cfc9:g:nBQAAOxyzfNRs2WI


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Do some read up on aluminum, if you don't know the difference or are unhappy with the results then you don't need it any different for your use, sir.
> There is a tremendous difference from hard aluminum alloy to pure and soft aluminum though, most important to know if you 're gonna use it for parts in my experience.



Ic. I've never been un-happy with it so far. I just use it for mandrels and backing plates.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

@buttercup so is it 6061 or T6511? What's the difference? 

"2" ALUMINUM 6061 ROUND ROD 8" long Solid T6511 LATHE BAR STOCK "


----------



## Woodslasher (Jan 13, 2020)

I might get some aluminum from that guy and try making a velocity stack adapter for my 048, unless one of you guys knows about a commercially available v-stack angle adaptor for stihl’s slanted carbs.


----------



## buttercup (Jan 13, 2020)

https://www.thoughtco.com/aluminum-or-aluminium-alloys-603707 

https://www.aluminum.org/resources/industry-standards/aluminum-alloys-101 

https://www.azom.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=2863


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> I might get some aluminum from that guy and try making a velocity stack adapter for my 048, unless one of you guys knows about a commercially available v-stack angle adaptor for stihl’s slanted carbs.



Stoekle stacks on Facebook or the other equipment site 3d prints stacks. Not sure if he has one for an 048 but be worth asking. https://www.facebook.com/stoeckelstacks/


----------



## Diesel Freak (Jan 13, 2020)

Just finished cleaning my 044 and sharpening the chain. 
... and yes, my bench is a coffee table in my living room.


----------



## MacAttack (Jan 13, 2020)

Going to replace the ancient fuel filter / pick up from the tank of my 270, it's nothing more than a round metal barrel with a piece of metal screen, and covered in gunk.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

Diesel Freak said:


> Just finished cleaning my 044 and sharpening the chain. View attachment 788175
> ... and yes, my bench is a coffee table in my living room.


That’s clean


----------



## Diesel Freak (Jan 13, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> That’s clean


Thanks! It's a labor of love I guess. I figured 044's in nice shape are getting hard to come by so i would give it the respect it deserves.... until i find something else I want and need money for. Then she'll go down the road like all those before her.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 13, 2020)

Diesel Freak said:


> Thanks! It's a labor of love I guess. I figured 044's in nice shape are getting hard to come by so i would give it the respect it deserves.... until i find something else I want and need money for. Then she'll go down the road like all those before her.



welcome to the club lol. 

Better thought! Send it my way for some customization and port work


----------



## Diesel Freak (Jan 13, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> welcome to the club lol.
> 
> Better thought! Send it my way for some customization and port work


I had considered doing that at one point but I knew I wouldn't keep it or use it enough to justify the cost. I may actually get rid of it soon because i have 3 other 70cc class saws and honestly prefer the nostalgia of running a PM 700.


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 14, 2020)

Another Husqvarna 50, this time with a 55 cc big bore kit.
This one had the cylinder base that was large enough to accept the larger cylinder, early blocks cannot.
Setup with base gasket delete and muffler mod, runs nice. You have to use a late model chain brake/sprocket cover if you want to use the decompression valve, early ones will block it like this one does.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Evan (Jan 16, 2020)

Xpw is tore down and grinding is under way

Put a pair of new cats on old suburban 




The xj getting new fenders.



Did some work for a guy and recieved this sled in as payment. Been playing on it some.


----------



## Diesel Freak (Jan 16, 2020)

I dig the xj!


----------



## buttercup (Jan 16, 2020)

The snowmobile heart heater; coffee cup, shiny coin in the cup, coffee until you can't see the coin, then moonshiners until the coin is visible...


----------



## Evan (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks. The xj is coming along.
Will move to rear fenders then to steering and suspension 

I gt a hell of deal on this box. All left side drawers wouldn't unlock. 
got it fixed it and filled it in a evening


----------



## ML12 (Jan 16, 2020)

Port mapping, machine work, and figuring out grinding outlines.... 







Proper chineseium top end kit, but the numbers are shockingly close to what I want and I only had to take 0.005" off the base. Did the seals in it. Took of a mint thin ring top end that I'll save for another day.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 16, 2020)

288xp? Why only take .005 off the base?

Which lathe is that?


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 16, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> 288xp? Why only take .005 off the base?
> 
> Which lathe is that?


.005 probably gets him to his desired Squish, no need for more.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 16, 2020)

grizz55chev said:


> .005 probably gets him to his desired Squish, no need for more.



Lol yes I understand that. Just wondering why go through the hassle of doing machine work and only tighten the squish up .005? That small of change isn't really going to do anything. Build a much better saw if he went with further via squish band cut or a pop up.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 16, 2020)

Evan said:


> View attachment 789033
> 
> Xpw is tore down and grinding is under way
> View attachment 789038
> View attachment 789039



If you want some machine work done to that jug I don't mind doing it for guys for a small fee. I enjoy using my lathe.


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 16, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Lol yes I understand that. Just wondering why go through the hassle of doing machine work and only tighten the squish up .005? That small of change is really going to do anything. Build a much better saw if he went with further via squish band cut or a pop up.


He mapped it out, may not want to change the port numbers by cutting the squish band, pop up is a whole different ball game. You probably already know this, but I’ll throw it out anyway. I’ll defer to the OP.


----------



## ML12 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> 288xp? Why only take .005 off the base?
> 
> Which lathe is that?


181se, but a huztl 288 top end. Without a base gasket it was at 0.025" squish so only had to take 0.005" off. Port timing was 109, 126, 76 after that. I'm shooting for 100-120-80 the rest is grinding now. And a muffler mod. Then it'll get put together with a v stack. Plan to use it as a small milling saw


----------



## ML12 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> 288xp? Why only take .005 off the base?
> 
> Which lathe is that?


The lathe is a 9" x 24" southbend from the 1940s. It's not perfect and has some slop but it's good enough for this kind of hacking


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 16, 2020)

ML12 said:


> The lathe is a 9" x 24" southbend from the 1940s. It's not perfect and has some slop but it's good enough for this kind of hacking


I use a Logan 210. 10x24. Not much younger than yours. 

You won’t have much Comp if you raise the exhaust nine degrees and don’t do any machine work to the piston or combustion chamber. Take more off the base and at least do a pop up. Those number will work good. Same with 99 118 78. Pretty much anything around those numbers work good for a 288.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 16, 2020)

660 jug finally came. Cleaned up the lathe while I waited.


----------



## northwest saws (Jan 16, 2020)

That's a nice looking lathe, looks well taken care of! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan (Jan 16, 2020)

Xpw nikasil is chipping it may be junk


----------



## ML12 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> won’t have much Comp if you raise the exhaust nine degrees and don’t do any machine work to the piston or combustion chamber. Take more off the base and at least do a pop up. Those number will work good. Same with 99 118 78. Pretty much anything around those numbers work good for a 288



Didn't read this until this morning so it's too late now, all the grinding is done and the port timing is set. When you say "won't have much comp", how little compression do you mean? I imagine around 160psi should be fine? it seems to pull over with decent compression (by feel) now.

I may order another piston and weld a pop up on if the saw is underwhelming. Or just get another whole top end kit, they are cheap. I don't have a 4 jaw chuck for the lathe so cutting the squish band is out of the question for now.

I read through a bunch of 288 build threads on here before I started to get ideas. Thanks for providing guidance


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 17, 2020)

Evan said:


> Xpw nikasil is chipping it may be junk


Where at?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 17, 2020)

ML12 said:


> Didn't read this until this morning so it's too late now, all the grinding is done and the port timing is set. When you say "won't have much comp", how little compression do you mean? I imagine around 160psi should be fine? it seems to pull over with decent compression (by feel) now.
> 
> I may order another piston and weld a pop up on if the saw is underwhelming. Or just get another whole top end kit, they are cheap. I don't have a 4 jaw chuck for the lathe so cutting the squish band is out of the question for now.
> 
> I read through a bunch of 288 build threads on here before I started to get ideas. Thanks for providing guidance



The higher the exhaust the less time there is to trap mix in the combustion chamber. If the combustion chamber wasn’t downsized and you raised the exhaust nine degrees I find it hard to believe the compression will be very good. Compression makes power. Those saws stock are known to have 180 psi or more. Since you have a lathe you should have at least done a Pop up. 288 piston have plenty of meat on them for a good sized pop up.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 17, 2020)

northwest saws said:


> That's a nice looking lathe, looks well taken care of!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



I think someone before me refurbished it. Or maybe it is just in that good of shape. It was once owned by the US Navy. I keep her well lubed


----------



## MacAttack (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm almost ready to start painting the old beast, currently working on getting as much junk out of tank as possible. Next will be taping off things like the overly complex tank vent, carb, ignition switch, etc.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 17, 2020)

Evan said:


> Xpw nikasil is chipping it may be junk



I have a xpw jug that I think could clean up. Interested?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 17, 2020)

ML12 said:


> Didn't read this until this morning so it's too late now, all the grinding is done and the port timing is set. When you say "won't have much comp", how little compression do you mean? I imagine around 160psi should be fine? it seems to pull over with decent compression (by feel) now.
> 
> I may order another piston and weld a pop up on if the saw is underwhelming. Or just get another whole top end kit, they are cheap. I don't have a 4 jaw chuck for the lathe so cutting the squish band is out of the question for now.
> 
> I read through a bunch of 288 build threads on here before I started to get ideas. Thanks for providing guidance



I'm just trying to help by the way. Since you have a lathe it opens up what you could do when modding a saw. Have you seen the dial indicator holders for the south bend lathes? Instead of using a mag base holder to measure the carriage movement you could have a dedicated holder. I've got one and its great. Also picked up a cross slider holder too. Great poor mans DRO. 

I bought all his holders and love them. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND...572452?hash=item1efde3a124:g:IkoAAOSwFfhZ4B5j


----------



## ML12 (Jan 17, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> I'm just trying to help by the way. Since you have a lathe it opens up what you could do when modding a saw. Have you seen the dial indicator holders for the south bend lathes? Instead of using a mag base holder to measure the carriage movement you could have a dedicated holder. I've got one and its great. Also picked up a cross slider holder too. Great poor mans DRO.
> 
> I bought all his holders and love them.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/SOUTH-BEND...572452?hash=item1efde3a124:g:IkoAAOSwFfhZ4B5j
> ...



Yeah the lathe is a really nice tool. I have a small mill too, but my proficiency on it is very very limited.
I was admiring the indicator holders I may have to make one for the carriage. I don't do much work where I would use one, but probably wouldn't hurt to have.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 17, 2020)

Almost done with the 066 jug


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 18, 2020)

When your flex shaft breaks with one more transfers left!!! #rage #monday


----------



## buttercup (Jan 18, 2020)

...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 18, 2020)

buttercup said:


> ...
> View attachment 789742
> View attachment 789744
> View attachment 789745


You’ll have to explain


----------



## buttercup (Jan 18, 2020)

So, I've made a new fine-adjustable end stop on my chinesium mini hobby bench drill.
Made an extra set of parts to my brother, he's birthday is in a few days - he's 51 years young 

Cheers


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 18, 2020)

A friend's cs62 on the bench. Changed over to 3/8 bar/chain/sprocket, and the mixture limiter caps removed. VERY touchy on the low side mix, 1/8 turn makes a big difference. Just shy of 180 psi compression stock.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 18, 2020)

buttercup said:


> So, I've made a new fine-adjustable end stop on my chinesium mini hobby bench drill.
> Made an extra set of parts to my brother, he's birthday is in a few days - he's 51 years young
> 
> Cheers


Well done


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 18, 2020)

Pioneer said:


> A friend's cs62 on the bench. Changed over to 3/8 bar/chain/sprocket, and the mixture limiter caps removed. VERY touchy on the low side mix, 1/8 turn makes a big difference. Just shy of 180 psi compression stock.
> 
> View attachment 789808



that saw needs ported. Be a unique bad ass saw. I saw the same saw or a bigger version for sale locally once. Really wanted to pick it up but it was missing too many parts


----------



## buttercup (Jan 18, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Well done



Thank you , sir.


----------



## huskyespañol (Jan 21, 2020)

Mucha mugre


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 22, 2020)

Had a little time to start on these.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 22, 2020)

Just have to match the muffler to the exhaust port and run it.


----------



## lostone (Jan 22, 2020)

Well this should give you guys a good laugh. 

I decided today to actually start in on my hybrid 372 build, the crank is already installed, well the very first part I go to install (seal on flywheel side) I discover that is the one part I am missing. For some god only knows reason I ordered all the same seals for the PTO side . I put in an order for two of them so now I have to wait until mid next week to try again and figure out what else I forgot . 

I got in another OEM P/C kit for the hybrid but I plan to use the farmertec cylinder that I ported first to see how it works out and if I like how it runs I will send the OEM cylinder to Yota and have him take whatever I need off the base and then I will port it.


----------



## Evan (Jan 22, 2020)

Yota what did you do to that handle bar?

372xpw is on the bench still but is breathing again, surgery seems to have gone well


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 22, 2020)

she’s alive!!!!!


----------



## huskyespañol (Jan 23, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Evan, post: 7158312, miembro: 32360"] Yota, ¿qué le hiciste a ese manillar?

372xpw todavía está en el banco pero respira de nuevo, la cirugía parece haber salido bien
[MEDIA = youtube] vnma-Ive4l4 [/ MEDIA] [/ QUOTE]
Cadena muy tensa?


----------



## Evan (Jan 23, 2020)

Yota.
I like that 66 muffler. Your phone must suck cause that saw sounds quite


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 23, 2020)

Evan said:


> Yota.
> I like that 66 muffler. Your phone must suck cause that saw sounds quite



 I have the best iphone on the market. Probably sounds that way because the muffler was facing away from me.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 23, 2020)

lostone said:


> Well this should give you guys a good laugh.
> 
> I decided today to actually start in on my hybrid 372 build, the crank is already installed, well the very first part I go to install (seal on flywheel side) I discover that is the one part I am missing. For some god only knows reason I ordered all the same seals for the PTO side . I put in an order for two of them so now I have to wait until mid next week to try again and figure out what else I forgot .
> 
> I got in another OEM P/C kit for the hybrid but I plan to use the farmertec cylinder that I ported first to see how it works out and if I like how it runs I will send the OEM cylinder to Yota and have him take whatever I need off the base and then I will port it.


Yota does some nice, clean lathe work and grinding.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 23, 2020)

Duce said:


> Yota does some nice, clean lathe work and grinding.


It’s an art. At least that’s the way it’s starting to feel.


----------



## ML12 (Jan 23, 2020)

Still plugging away at the 182 - 288 hybrid. I've got an issue where the intake and carb won't allow the cylinder to sit all the way down. I've started milling the case away, but has anyone cut a taper onto the intake face of the cylinder to get the carb up higher?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 23, 2020)

ML12 said:


> Still plugging away at the 182 - 288 hybrid. I've got an issue where the intake and carb won't allow the cylinder to sit all the way down. I've started milling the case away, but has anyone cut a taper onto the intake face of the cylinder to get the carb up higher?



No, but interesting idea. You shouldn't need to do hardly any grinding with the amount you lowered the jug. The area's it will hit is the screws on the bottom of the carb, and from there the intake horn rear mount might need thinned. I doubt it though for reasons mentioned earlier.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Nothin on the bench so i drug the Jeep project back in it would be done in a couple days if I had time to work on it 
Cj7 frame yj body both from Georgia
AMC 360 t18 Tranny Dana 300 transfer case
Dana 30 front amc 20 rear both fully built,chrome molly axles arb air lockers amc 20 trussed gotta finish plumbing in my York air compressor then put the nose on and work out the bugs
Eventually it will have 4 link in it and bobbed when I get the money to gather parts


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 23, 2020)

More pics of the Jeep build


----------



## lostone (Jan 23, 2020)

Grrr, if I had only remembered the seal this thing would be together by now.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 23, 2020)

lostone said:


> Grrr, if I had only remembered the seal this thing would be together by now.
> View attachment 791356
> 
> View attachment 791357



Don’t you hate when stuff like that happens!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 23, 2020)

Added the Frogzskin’s

Instant 10hp? I think so


----------



## lostone (Jan 23, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Don’t you hate when stuff like that happens!


Looks like you got you a new avatar.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 23, 2020)

lostone said:


> Looks like you got you a new avatar.



Yeah. That’s the decal I put on some saws.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 23, 2020)

Last saw pic for this work bench. This weekend I’m tearing this whole side of the garage apart and building a custom bench.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Jan 24, 2020)

First is my new to me Husky 55 and all parts came in. New OE chainbrake assembly (pretty!), 16" .325 chain/bar/rim sprockets (taking off 20" 3/8), new air filters, muffler gasket, and I found a used storage box deal in the Amazon Warehouse. *BUT my new rim sprocket is too small to fit on the spindle of the clutch drum!* I thought it would be a simple swap (a guy on utube changed rim sprockets on the same drum). The clutch drum says Oregon on the backside; it had a Power Mate 375- 7 on it and I bought Power Mate 325-7. Do I need a new drum?

Second is my old Craftsman 42cc in the black box. It needed a new carb and chain. Replaced both, fired right up on fourth pull, and cuts like a champ. It idles too high, so I have to make that adjustment. Also, the gas cap leaks bad through the breather hole; can that be fixed or need a new cap?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 24, 2020)

DaddyFlip said:


> First is my new to me Husky 55 and all parts came in. New OE chainbrake assembly (pretty!), 16" .325 chain/bar/rim sprockets (taking off 20" 3/8), new air filters, muffler gasket, and I found a used storage box deal in the Amazon Warehouse. *BUT my new rim sprocket is too small to fit on the spindle of the clutch drum!* I thought it would be a simple swap (a guy on utube changed rim sprockets on the same drum). The clutch drum says Oregon on the backside; it had a Power Mate 375- 7 on it and I bought Power Mate 325-7. Do I need a new drum?
> 
> Second is my old Craftsman 42cc in the black box. It needed a new carb and chain. Replaced both, fired right up on fourth pull, and cuts like a champ. It idles too high, so I have to make that adjustment. Also, the gas cap leaks bad through the breather hole; can that be fixed or need a new cap?View attachment 791591


Yes, you will need a drum to fit. Going from .4724 crank diameter to a .3937 crank diameter rim sprocket.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 24, 2020)

I currently have two special saws on my bench. They belong to my grandpa who asked if I could get them running good.

An 025 and a 041. 


I had the 025 running good on the first night. Just needed the carb cleaned and the spark arrestor screen cleaned, new plug, and a little tuning.

The 041 needs a carb rebuild kit that I need to order. Other than that it looked good.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 24, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> I currently have two special saws on my bench. They belong to my grandpa who asked if I could get them running good.
> 
> An 025 and a 041.
> View attachment 791632
> ...



041s are known to leak anywhere on the intake tract. Not very well engineered. I would get a gasket kit and re-seal the whole intake tract. Coat the gaskets with sealer. New fuel lines and impulse line would be good too. Cheap insurance for an old saw.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 24, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> 041s are known to leak anywhere on the intake tract. Not very well engineered. I would get a gasket kit and re-seal the whole intake tract. Coat the gaskets with sealer. New fuel lines and impulse line would be good too. Cheap insurance for an old saw.


Already replaced the impulse line. Planned on doing a pressure test.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 24, 2020)

Pulling the intake tract apart will take five minutes. Lock tite the block down while you’re at it.


----------



## lostone (Jan 24, 2020)

Seal for flywheel side shows coming in Monday, I have the muffler off with a blank off in place for a pressure/vac test once the seal is in place. I should only have to put seal in/flywheel/cover then once the testing is done and everything is sealed tight I can pull the carb blank off and put the choke in place as well.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 25, 2020)

Easily the best setup I’ve ever had. Still lots of work to do.


----------



## Timdog (Jan 25, 2020)

Craftman 1.9






Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 25, 2020)

First glamour shot #066


----------



## northwest saws (Jan 26, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Easily the best setup I’ve ever had. Still lots of work to do.
> View attachment 791901


Looks good! Very similar to the one I built in my shop. Going to put some metal sheeting over the surface?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 26, 2020)

northwest saws said:


> Looks good! Very similar to the one I built in my shop. Going to put some metal sheeting over the surface?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk



probably not but time will tell


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 26, 2020)

From this, to this, to this.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 26, 2020)

Duce said:


> From this, to this, to this.View attachment 792113
> View attachment 792114
> View attachment 792116
> View attachment 792117


Looks like you need some more ported cylinders


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 26, 2020)

Another MS250, this time I have one with an air leak. I've got it all torn down except for jerking the engine out of it. I'll check everything but I'm pretty sure it's the main seals because when you run it the saw runs okay until you turn it over on it's side then it dies. Like I said, I'll check all the rubber parts while it's down...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 26, 2020)

Two generations


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Two generations
> 
> View attachment 792241


Did you do top handle wraps?


----------



## buttercup (Jan 26, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Two generations
> 
> View attachment 792241



You gotta put some semi gloss floor paint on to that plywood. My favorite; strong, resilient and soft to the subjects.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 27, 2020)

buttercup said:


> You gotta put some semi gloss floor paint on to that plywood. My favorite; strong, resilient and soft to the subjects.



got a link or brand? Sounds interesting. What color do you like?


----------



## ML12 (Jan 27, 2020)

@Yotaismygame I finally got the 181/288 back together, and you were right, lower compression than I think it should have. Other than that it runs really nice.
I plan to weld a pop up on the piston, how high would you recommend going? The plug looks fairly close to the edge of the chamber so I'd guess something like 0.040" max.




thanks for all the advice so far!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 27, 2020)

.040 will net a lot of compression. Could always turn it down if needed. You could also lower the jug and cut a pop up. 288s have plenty of girth above the ring

depends where your intake is at right now. Wouldn’t want it any lower than 82


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 27, 2020)

ML12 said:


> @Yotaismygame I finally got the 181/288 back together, and you were right, lower compression than I think it should have. Other than that it runs really nice.
> I plan to weld a pop up on the piston, how high would you recommend going? The plug looks fairly close to the edge of the chamber so I'd guess something like 0.040" max.
> 
> View attachment 792492
> ...



Nice looking saw


----------



## lostone (Jan 27, 2020)

_It's alive._ I have a different muffler coming in for it. This is the Huztl cylinder I ported, base gasket delete with .038 squish. My compression tester is off since it was showing only 120lbs of compression so I will have to get that fixed. This was with base settings on carb and I will heat cycle it a couple of times then start working it to get the rings to seat.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 27, 2020)

lostone said:


> It's alive.



Yesssssss


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 27, 2020)

A brand new engine will sometimes have a bit lower compression than one that has been run awhile. Run it for a while before you conclude that it's low compression.


----------



## lostone (Jan 28, 2020)

a. palmer jr. said:


> A brand new engine will sometimes have a bit lower compression than one that has been run awhile. Run it for a while before you conclude that it's low compression.


I tried it on two other saws, for some reason the gauge is hanging up at 120 on all of them.

_Now for everyone's entertainment._ The first video I linked was the saws first run, this video was the first attempt at getting the saw to run. I actually found out that the choke rod had come out so the choke was on and that is why it didn't start after the first pop (I probably didn't get it set all the way) once that was fixed the saw started on the second pull after fixing this as well.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 28, 2020)

a. palmer jr. said:


> A brand new engine will sometimes have a bit lower compression than one that has been run awhile. Run it for a while before you conclude that it's low compression.



Fact. Generally I see around 10-15psi increase after a short amount of run time when using a new ring.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 28, 2020)

lostone said:


> I tried it on two other saws, for some reason the gauge is hanging up at 120 on all of them.
> 
> _Now for everyone's entertainment._ The first video I linked was the saws first run, this video was the first attempt at getting the saw to run. I actually found out that the choke rod had come out so the choke was on and that is why it didn't start after the first pop (I probably didn't get it set all the way) once that was fixed the saw started on the second pull after fixing this as well.




Are you using a tester with the valve at the end or up in the gauge it’s self? If it’s not at the end of the hose you’re basically increasing the saws combustion chamber.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 28, 2020)

lostone said:


> I tried it on two other saws, for some reason the gauge is hanging up at 120 on all of them.
> 
> _Now for everyone's entertainment._ The first video I linked was the saws first run, this video was the first attempt at getting the saw to run. I actually found out that the choke rod had come out so the choke was on and that is why it didn't start after the first pop (I probably didn't get it set all the way) once that was fixed the saw started on the second pull after fixing this as well.



In a case like that I might try another gauge.


----------



## lostone (Jan 28, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Are you using a tester with the valve at the end or up in the gauge it’s self? If it’s not at the end of the hose you’re basically increasing the saws combustion chamber.


It's at the end of the hose.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 28, 2020)

lostone said:


> It's at the end of the hose.



that’s strange then


----------



## Evan (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## buttercup (Jan 28, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> got a link or brand? Sounds interesting. What color do you like?



Ah, you gotta find something local to you. The one I like to use is traditional oil based floor paint (no color) with a silky / semi matte finish. Makes the wood get a slightly warmer color, 3 layers makes a sustainable surface - and makes the wood look beautiful.
I don't like a shiny gloss finish because it makes all the unevenness of the wood enhanced, matte makes it look smooth even though it aint. Proper quality oil based floor paint is quite resilient to strong substances such as whiskey or gasoline.
2 component epoxy paint is a couple of steps up regarding strength but it doesn't look as pretty and it might be more expensive, it doesn't dissolve by nothing and makes a much harder surface. The one I have on my basement floor is grey gloss.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Jan 28, 2020)

Despite what I told @CJ Brown over on the Fill me in on CAD... thread about new saws, I'm contemplating this as my first CAD purchase; a 1993 288XP I found at my pawn shop today. They want $200 for it, and let me take it out on approval, but it has some problems:

Fuel line burned out (easy)
Looks like a mini fire may have caught in the carb bay; the air filter had two holes burned in the bottom (easy)
Pretty good score mark on the exhaust side of the piston (might run like this; easy but expensive)
Missing tensioner assembly (easy)
Missing muffler bracket screw (easy)
Missing brake band (easy)
Missing throttle lock spring (easy)
About $70 worth of replacement stuff, not counting the piston. The chain has jumped off several times as the case is mangled in a couple of spots. All the screw holes are good and the plastics are in pretty good shape. Notice no provision for DC valve, though there is a blank. I tried to check compression but I have a setup with the "valve at the gauge" and I couldn't warm it up. Probably meaningless, but I got 55psi dead cold; my first time checking 2-stroke compression. For now, I put it back on the shelf and said I would think about it. It has everything else; double dogs with spring, good muffler and deflector, and feels good; I think it will clean up nice. Any advice on this one? I just want to clean it and get it running for now.


----------



## lostone (Jan 28, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> that’s strange then


Just put my compression tester on my Homelite Super XL Auto (piston and cylinder look new) and this saw is a bear to pull over with a ton of compression. Same reading as on my 372xp @122. Put it on my PM 700, again a ton of compression, same reading 122. I sent OTC a email so hopefully I can get just the gauge and replace this one. It worked fine for maybe 6 or so uses then started doing "all engines have 122lbs of compression" now if it's an engine that I know has low compression then it will read it. If I remember right my PM555 was around 105 but I know it's a bad engine.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 28, 2020)

I stayed up all night trying to get an MS250 engine sealed up. Worked on it in the house (wife just loved it). The saw's kinda junky and I don't think I helped it much...It's one of those that someone ran it with a loose muffler I think and messed up all the plastic around it...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 29, 2020)

@DaddyFlip here’s some motivation


----------



## DaddyFlip (Jan 29, 2020)

@Yotaismygame I took the plunge. $160 included 24" bar that's straight but needs some dressing and a chain that needs sharpening. I'll be able to practice all the necessary skills. In the pull apart, clean and inspect phase right now.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 29, 2020)

DaddyFlip said:


> @Yotaismygame I took the plunge. $160 included 24" bar that's straight but needs some dressing and a chain that needs sharpening. I'll be able to practice all the necessary skills. In the pull apart, clean and inspect phase right now.
> View attachment 793116



wanna sell it?


----------



## Sepia (Jan 29, 2020)

DaddyFlip said:


> @Yotaismygame I took the plunge. $160 included 24" bar that's straight but needs some dressing and a chain that needs sharpening. I'll be able to practice all the necessary skills. In the pull apart, clean and inspect phase right now.
> View attachment 793116


Good deal on that 288xp! I saw your first post where you had just looked at it and I was wondering why you didn't bring it straight home lol. Hopefully the cylinder cleans up and you can throw a meteor piston in it and have a good runner.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Jan 30, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> wanna sell it?



Applaud your bold ask. Not yet, wanna play with it first, get it cleaned up and running if I can. I'll give you first shot at it if I do.



CJ Brown said:


> Good deal on that 288xp! I saw your first post where you had just looked at it and I was wondering why you didn't bring it straight home lol. Hopefully the cylinder cleans up and you can throw a meteor piston in it and have a good runner.



Yeah, I broke it down then took it back to pawn shop with a cost list to get it started. Went back today and got it for their ask minus my list.


----------



## ML12 (Jan 31, 2020)

Got this torn down the other night. The auto-oiler isn't working at the moment, but everything else is great. Saw runs fantastic and seems to have unreal compression. I've had it about a year now, but just getting around to it now.




Has a lot of carbon in the combustion chamber, needs a quick cleaning, and i'll swap the crank seals while I'm at it. Maybe, just maybe repaint the starter cover (saw has seriously burned paint on the starter cover).

I really can't say enough about how high quality everything on this saw seems to be. The castings and the fit and finish are spectacular.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jan 31, 2020)

Picked up a 281. I believe it has a pro safety wrap on it or what’s left of it. Can’t find any info on that though. She runs


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 31, 2020)

Just got done with another ms250 at 9 pm, don't know what will be next...


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 1, 2020)

Got the 288 broken down all the way. I guess it needs a new piston- Yes or No? On the exhaust side (second pic), I can catch those two scratches with a fingernail; can't feel the intake scratch. I think I did compression test right and I could only manage 55psi. Little bit of carbon on top but the ring looks okay. I'm hoping the cylinder is a keeper; it's a Mahle 54ZK3 with 0/1 A 3/3 on the top. I assume that means an "A" piston? Bearings are perfect, needs a few small parts, and I'll rebuild the carb.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 1, 2020)

Piston looks fine.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 1, 2020)

The only thing I might have is a really dirty Poulan Super 25DA. Nobody ever gives me anything clean to work on....The previous owner apparently didn't know the proper routing of the fuel line since he drilled a hole under the handle and ran the fuel line through it rather than by the flywheel and back. I'll fix that when I get it cleaned.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 1, 2020)

460 in for porting


----------



## northwest saws (Feb 1, 2020)

Flip, piston doesn't look too bad. I might take a scotch Brite to it and smooth off a couple spots though. Cylinder looks pretty good, should clean up just fine. Is that just some dirt specks around the intake port?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 2, 2020)

northwest saws said:


> Flip, piston doesn't look too bad. I might take a scotch Brite to it and smooth off a couple spots though. Cylinder looks pretty good, should clean up just fine. Is that just some dirt specks around the intake port?



Yes, just a little gas/oil stain. Thanks guys for helping me. I went ahead and ordered the new parts I want to replace/complete the saw. My ring spacing was within spec at 0.61mm but I ordered a new one anyway. Also going with the fine nylon filter.


----------



## Tinman204 (Feb 2, 2020)

Right now my bench is all 200 series huskies. Repairing the oil pump on a 266 that I just ported.

Cleaning a super clean 268xp that I just picked up and getting ready to rebuild a 272xp. 

Lifes good!!


----------



## 2broke2ride (Feb 2, 2020)

Mostly homeowner stuff on the bench right now. A Husky 41 with a burned up clutch, a husky 45 with stripped carb screws, and stihl MS170 with carb problems (stihl should be slapped for putting a non adjustable carb on a saw)
I also have my tree buddy's 346xp for some minor porting and muff mod.
Should be going to pickup my next Mac project from a member here later today hopefully.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 2, 2020)

One port at a time. GO CHEIFS!


----------



## 2broke2ride (Feb 2, 2020)

Just added this one to the bench. McCulloch 1-50. Had a carb kit in stock, 1/2 hr work and she is singing her song.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 2, 2020)

While we're having a break in the cold weather I went out and cleaned up three saws that were given to me, a 330 Homelite, a Poulan 25DA and a Super 2 Homelite, probably see in a day or two which ones I can get running. I still have 4 or 5 dirty ones to clean up the next warm day. Supposed to be tomorrow but wife has plans.


----------



## ML12 (Feb 3, 2020)

Picked up a couple husky 61 basket cases, got one mint 48mm bore and a mystery 50mm bore with light scuffing that cleaned up well enough.
Ordered some farmertec pieces to get at least 1 running, but still missing all the covers.




Also got 2x 32" stihl mount bars, one Oregon, one stihl brand both with chains. So I mounted the Oregon up to the husky 181/288




Measured the compression on it and got 195psi cold. So no need for a pop-up? Starts easy even without the decomp, and revs up really nice.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 3, 2020)

Your tester sounds extra generous. Did you end up going back in after the initial build?


----------



## ML12 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Your tester sounds extra generous. Did you end up going back in after the initial build?


I was very surprised by the high number, took like 8 pulls to settle in, but I trust the gauge. Its been reliable and produces expected results in other saws.

I haven't been back into it yet, waiting for the new piston to show up first, then i'll weld the pop up and put that in to see what it does. Probably going to break the saw in as it is now by doing some small milling so i'll see.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 3, 2020)

Conquistador3 said:


> Not on the bench because I need the room, but the only thing I have right now is a Shindaiwa brushcutter. Died suddenly in the cut.
> I have diagnosed a bad carburetor and I am presently waiting for a TK rebuild kit (and a backup cheap Chinese TK clone ), so the brushcutter is parked in the boiler room, well out of the way.
> It also has a cracked exhaust shield, a typical issue on these brushcutters, and that will be really funny to patch up, even funnier than the damn TK carburetor, which says it all.


 Lately I haven't rebuilt many carbs since the clones are getting better and are about the same price as the kits. Just figuring out what to do with the old carbs might be a problem..


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 3, 2020)

ML12 said:


> View attachment 794816



I knew there had to be some twin cylinder saws out there somewhere.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 3, 2020)

Hung some legends tonight


----------



## 89HD (Feb 3, 2020)

Been trying to find PM Canadien saws for a couple years without much luck.
This week I finally found a few. It will be nice to fix these up.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 4, 2020)

Kind of a nice day today so I took my Purple Power and a hose and cleaned a few old saws up. Couple of 330 Homelites, a 360, couple of small XLs and a Super 2. I cleaned up three others yesterday so they're all cleaned now, just have to find out what's wrong with them. I'm sure that some of the little saws just need fuel lines and maybe a duck bill valve or two...The bigger ones probably need an intake boot plus fuel lines, etc..


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 4, 2020)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Lately I haven't rebuilt many carbs since the clones are getting better and are about the same price as the kits. Just figuring out what to do with the old carbs might be a problem..



I have to say that Shindaiwa has performed well since... the only real problem is the exhaust shield. Not only the old one kept on cracking, but the replacement shield has already cracked as well, and I don't use that beast that much. It's clearly a flawed design.
Regarding TK carburetors... this one was good, just cleaning and replacing the membranes and gaskets did the trick, but the real problem is finding kits for them is becoming a veritable pain outside of the Shindaiwa dealership . This kit was sold to me by an acquaintance who's into minimotos and go-karts, otherwise I would have hit a wall.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 5, 2020)

Just picked up a 257 from my pawn shop. It's dirty but 100% original from what I can tell and the plug hole inspection was clean. It started on about the fourth pull (no choke, full trigger) and I started and stopped it several times during inspection without issue and it ran good to me. No glaring issues with plastics or the brake (there's always a problem with the brake!). Crankshaft is solid, seals look good. I just couldn't get the darn thing to oil the BnC. I think the plunger may just be gummed up though the worm wheel will turn it at slow speed; it may just be skipping over it at high speed. When I run it without the bar, oil does come out the hole, but I don't get any spray from the tip. I may just need to thoroughly flush the oil system and clean the pump. I know the 257 isn't a blue blood, but it's another 2-series in my stable. Now I have the 288 on the left waiting for parts and reassembly and the 257 on the right waiting for clean and clear. This is quickly becoming a disease; I might even bring home a STIHL next!


----------



## 89HD (Feb 5, 2020)

DaddyFlip said:


> Just picked up a 257 from my pawn shop. It's dirty but 100% original from what I can tell and the plug hole inspection was clean. It started on about the fourth pull (no choke, full trigger) and I started and stopped it several times during inspection without issue and it ran good to me. No glaring issues with plastics or the brake (there's always a problem with the brake!). Crankshaft is solid, seals look good. I just couldn't get the darn thing to oil the BnC. I think the plunger may just be gummed up though the worm wheel will turn it at slow speed; it may just be skipping over it at high speed. When I run it without the bar, oil does come out the hole, but I don't get any spray from the tip. I may just need to thoroughly flush the oil system and clean the pump. I know the 257 isn't a blue blood, but it's another 2-series in my stable. Now I have the 288 on the left waiting for parts and reassembly and the 257 on the right waiting for clean and clear. This is quickly becoming a disease; I might even bring home a STIHL next!
> View attachment 795561
> View attachment 795562


It's just a beginning! HaHaHa


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 5, 2020)

89HD said:


> It's just a beginning! HaHaHa


Im in remission,,,


----------



## 89HD (Feb 5, 2020)

bigbadbob said:


> Im in remission,,,


hows that working out.
I think that may happen here too, no more room.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 5, 2020)

89HD said:


> hows that working out.
> I think that may happen here too, no more room.


Thats how it happens no room. Extreme OCD cases build more room.


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 5, 2020)

I’m trying to work faster. I need those Walmart tubs with lids. Then I can disassemble more saws and continue the assembly line.

I did this with cars I’d work on seven cars, order parts and fix them.

My first husky 350 is on the bench right now.


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 5, 2020)

89HD said:


> hows that working out.
> I think that may happen here too, no more room.


Down to bout 20


----------



## heimannm (Feb 5, 2020)

Just cleaned up and put back together, runs on prime...







Next one up is this 39.




Mark


----------



## 89HD (Feb 5, 2020)

lone wolf said:


> Thats how it happens no room. Extreme OCD cases build more room.


Damn, Might have to hide them in the attic, Condo rules say I can't hang them outside!


----------



## 89HD (Feb 5, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I’m trying to work faster. I need those Walmart tubs with lids. Then I can disassemble more saws and continue the assembly line.
> 
> I did this with cars I’d work on seven cars, order parts and fix them.
> 
> My first husky 350 is on the bench right now.


That could work, mark them as camping gear!


----------



## northwest saws (Feb 5, 2020)

heimannm said:


> Just cleaned up and put back together, runs on prime...
> 
> View attachment 795631
> 
> ...


Pretty sweet! Nice looking Mcculloch. When was the 39 manufactured?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 5, 2020)

My uncle Paul was a awesome man he had that Mac in the bottom pic he brought home from the dump. He actually cut with it. It sat and sat and took forever to get it running.

Uncle Paul grew up in barre , vt. He never let anything go to waste. Every trip to the dump he came home with more stuff than he took. I’ll never forget him.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 5, 2020)

Can’t wait to run it


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 5, 2020)

Next up for me is a Homelite 360 with a like new bar and chain, it starts but idles inconsistently and sometimes runs wide open without touching the throttle trigger. I'm thinking intake boot or gasket first and if that's good it might need crank seals. I normally check the boot first on the 330 and 360..


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 7, 2020)

She’s a runner! Makes 220psi. Still needs to break in.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 7, 2020)

I went ahead and ordered an intake boot for the 360 Homelite and was given a boot for a 330 which I'll work on later but I have yet another project, a Husqvarna 460 Rancher (not mine) which looks to have little compression. The muffler was already off and it was scratched up a little in the cylinder, not real bad but I think I'll go ahead and change the piston, cylinder, and the crank seals, after first giving it a good cleaning. There are several videos on the rebuild of the 460 and it doesn't look too hard.


----------



## 1hander (Feb 7, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> She’s a runner! Makes 220psi. Still needs to break in.




WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHES EATING MAN


----------



## lostone (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 8, 2020)

lostone said:


> View attachment 796422


Yesssss!!!! Which model is that? Any help you need getting up to speed feel free to message me. Always willing to help guys get into porting saws


----------



## lostone (Feb 8, 2020)

It's a baby, It's only a 6" but it's enough to turn cylinders for now. I was just about to pull the trigger on two Logan 14" lathes out of Ca. and head that way but I just really don't want to deal with storing them until I move this spring. This one will get me by until I get my house and get a 12-14" lathe.


----------



## lostone (Feb 8, 2020)

The seller told me I would have to replace the half nuts, that they where stripped. Manual is still in the truck on the model number. I will get some half nuts ordered for it in the near future but it will do what I need in manual mode for turning a base down since there is no powered cross feed anyway. Thanks I will probably be hitting you up for some info in a week or so.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 8, 2020)

you’ll definitely want power feeds on the next one. I wouldn’t call my machine fast but trying to turn down a mandrel without power would be brutal. Cross feed not so much but it’s an easy way to get smooth cuts without having to do much.


----------



## lostone (Feb 8, 2020)

Also, all the gears came with it and are in good shape, also a independent 4 jaw chuck. A bunch of tooling and live center. Two chucks for the tail stock as well and more. There was a box of stuff that came with it so I haven't checked it all out yet.


----------



## lostone (Feb 8, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> you’ll definitely want power feeds on the next one. I wouldn’t call my machine fast but trying to turn down a mandrel without power would be brutal. Cross feed not so much but it’s an easy way to get smooth cuts without having to do much.



Once I replace the half nuts I will have X axis power feed, I just have to change gears instead of a quick change gear box for now. So basically it has lateral feed but the half nuts have to be replaced for it to work. The lead screw is in perfect shape. I will look into a quick change tool post (cheap one) to get me by as well.

I was also looking at a China special 7x14 but after setting it up with everything this one has it would have cost more and this one is at least heavier and better quality.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 8, 2020)

Works basically how mine does. Half nuts, change gears. Only difference I can see is the power cross feed. I doubt I’ll ever use the change gears. I don’t plan to do any threading.


----------



## lostone (Feb 8, 2020)

WOOHOO. Half nuts are fine, The lead screw was so full of crap they couldn't grab, I cleaned the lead screw and now it's running fine. 

He owned the book on it and never read it. He didn't even realize that it was in back gear all the time and that it could be changed.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 8, 2020)

lostone said:


> WOOHOO. Half nuts are fine, The lead screw was so full of crap they couldn't grab, I cleaned the lead screw and now it's running fine.
> 
> He owned the book on it and never read it. He didn't even realize that it was in back gear all the time and that it could be changed.


Score! Yeah no back gear for normal operation. Never used mine yet.


----------



## 1hander (Feb 8, 2020)

just finished buttoning up this little guy///ended up with 187psi..im happy..it cost way more to rebuild it with NOS parts than to just buy an ms270 ...but thats not the point now is it


----------



## heimannm (Feb 8, 2020)

Remington Super 754, needed a good cleaning.




Mark


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 8, 2020)

I wish more people cleaned up their saws at least once in a while, I hardly ever get a clean one to work on but they're clean when they leave here...


----------



## lostone (Feb 13, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Score! Yeah no back gear for normal operation. Never used mine yet.


Well that was fun, finally got the three jaw broke loose on the lathe. I hate it when people don't take care of things, I figured it was some cheap no name chuck on it but once I got it off I was able to see made in England stamped on the back side. No wonder when I put a 1/2" drill bit in the head it had less than .001 run out on it, for a 3 jaw that is very good. Bearings are tight but press fit so I wont go after them, everything else is so dirty that it will take me all weekend to get it all cleaned up. I only have the lantern style post so I will be getting a QCTP to put on it https://www.amazon.com/SWING-QUICK-...WXYZ6128YZ8&psc=1&refRID=FEE3ZSBD5WXYZ6128YZ8 is the one I am looking at pretty seriously.

I got in some M2 1/4" HSS blanks and will start making some bits, once I get better at it I will get some M42 HSS but kobalt is hard to shape and work with so I will start slow.


----------



## James Miller (Feb 14, 2020)

Tinkering with my 3.7 again. Cleaned up the transition from the carb to the intake port.
Trying to do one thing at a time and see what works and what doesn't. Probably do BG delete after I test this. Want to see what the saw will do with basic mods.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 14, 2020)

lostone said:


> Well that was fun, finally got the three jaw broke loose on the lathe. I hate it when people don't take care of things, I figured it was some cheap no name chuck on it but once I got it off I was able to see made in England stamped on the back side. No wonder when I put a 1/2" drill bit in the head it had less than .001 run out on it, for a 3 jaw that is very good. Bearings are tight but press fit so I wont go after them, everything else is so dirty that it will take me all weekend to get it all cleaned up. I only have the lantern style post so I will be getting a QCTP to put on it https://www.amazon.com/SWING-QUICK-...WXYZ6128YZ8&psc=1&refRID=FEE3ZSBD5WXYZ6128YZ8 is the one I am looking at pretty seriously.
> 
> I got in some M2 1/4" HSS blanks and will start making some bits, once I get better at it I will get some M42 HSS but kobalt is hard to shape and work with so I will start slow.



that’s basically the post I have. I would just get some carbide tip cutters. Not all the much and last a long time. Make solid cuts. You’ll have to post an after pic once you get it all cleaned up


----------



## heimannm (Feb 14, 2020)

I second the carbide suggestion, inserts are quite reasonable and work well for most applications. 

Mark


----------



## woodbuckin (Feb 15, 2020)

Ebay special, on the bench for a new spark plug....


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 15, 2020)

I put the Husky family on the bench for a group shot. The 288 fired up for the first time today but is waiting on two more AV springs and a new BnC; something in 24-inch full comp I reckon. The 55 has been doing storm cleanup work with a 20-inch BnC. It's getting a new 16-inch setup and a carb tune. The 257 was just rescued from the pawn shop and needs a full cleaning, but it runs. It's getting the 20-inch BnC from the 55.


----------



## lostone (Feb 15, 2020)

woodbuckin said:


> Ebay special, on the bench for a new spark plug....


May want to check the air filter on it also.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 16, 2020)

woodbuckin said:


> Ebay special, on the bench for a new spark plug....
> 
> 
> View attachment 798476


What’s the plan with the Makita?


----------



## woodbuckin (Feb 16, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> What’s the plan with the Makita?



It's a dolmar 6400. Where do I start?!?

The saw ran, but I didn't put it in wood before tearing it apart. It sounded ok.

Looks like someone used the saw to cut up plastic barrels or something. The cylinder was caked with melted shredded plastic, melted plastic goop everywhere. It couldn't have been good to have limited cooling from the cylinder. The rod isn't blued and doesn't seem to have play. I'd guess it has a decent number of hours on it based on the cylinder and piston.... smooth, no scoring. 

Crank doesn't have play, but there's a ton of wet grime behind the flywheel, maybe not sealing well. I didn't bother to do a pressure test on it as I'll split the cases to freshen things up. I'm also contemplating a solo crank... because why not?

One of the cases is cracked in multiple places. I've never welded magnesium before, but how hard can it be? (famous last words)

Then there are the small issues... rusted exhaust bolts that I had to drill out, a stripped bolt head for the chain catch which was mangled, impulse line broke during disassembly, coil wire is brittle, etc. etc. 

Figure a husky unlimited coil and carb mod... The one big question is what to do for top end. I have a new 7900 P&C, but I thought an AM 54mm top end might be cool with the solo crank? 87CC ? The oem top end could be fitted on one of my other dolkitas.


----------



## James Miller (Feb 16, 2020)

Pulled the jug on the 3.7 to swap the ported intake block and delete the base gasket. Tore one of the gaskets so I'm waiting for parts.


----------



## Timdog (Feb 16, 2020)

Today's project





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1hander (Feb 16, 2020)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I wish more people cleaned up their saws at least once in a while, I hardly ever get a clean one to work on but they're clean when they leave here...



you know, call me what you want..but i refuse to put away the tools that i use and make my life easier and better away dirty, its like riding your horse hard all day long and puttin the poor devil in the stable wet with a saddle still on his back.. something i learned from watching my dad struggle with dirty saws, so after every use, whether its 5 minutes or 5 hours

1. empty both tanks of oil and fuel
2. start the saw and let it run till dry
3. blow the outside off or towel it off to get debris off
4. remove side cover, bar and chain
5. blow out all the debris from clutch area and every other nook i can find
6. blow the gunk out of the bar
7. blow debris off the chain.
8. then wipe off the saw with a microfiber towel(cuz i have tons of old ones) till its free of all oil and debris
9. then wipe off the bar
10 then wipe off the the chain 1 link at a time
11. put it all back together and retention the chain.
12. if i have a case it goes back in.

i have had saws sit for years this way and when i come to start them , put gas in em, and they start every time.
when i need to work on em, they are pretty clean.. its just too easy to get debris somewhere it shouldn't be and end up with a scored piston and cylinder
and in your bearings.. i know its a bit much but i love my saws , its just part of the ritual of using them, cleaning them off is part of the enjoyment, just like working on them
TAKE CARE OF YOUR SAWS AND THEY WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU.

short story.. when i was in high school, we had partys of course., i think i was only kid who drove around with a stihl 08s in the trunk of my 72 chevelle..so we had our very first party
junior year..first of many but we got there and were ready for our fire and guess what , no one brought any wood other than the obvious a teenager carries around with teenage girls everywhere LOL. .. so i pulled out the 08s and cut some dry cedars that had been carried down by flooding.. and we had our bon fire. after that i was the designated fire guy at every party there was till we graduated. so i got to be the hero that night , when only the footbal players were ever heros..they were all zeros that night.. LMAO . That saw got me out of jams more than once , i grew up in the country, riding horse, mending fences, etc etc. lots of memories attached to that sound. 



Rick


----------



## 1hander (Feb 16, 2020)

Timdog said:


> Today's project
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im hatin on you LOL... man i cant wait to find a few homelite gear saws to restore.. 707G 775G 900 i think... i love those saws , but i still have a 44mm 08, another 015L, and a ts350 to redstore.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 16, 2020)

1hander said:


> so after every use, whether its 5 minutes or 5 hours
> 
> 10 then wipe off the the chain 1 link at a time
> 
> Rick



I was on board until #10


----------



## 1hander (Feb 16, 2020)

DaddyFlip said:


> I was on board until #10



LOL i know thats a bit much, i just have the time these days and not much else to do...kinda sad actually LMAO


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 16, 2020)

I mainly just meant a saw occasionally needs to have the grease and dirt removed. I don't care if my customers obsess on them or not, just scrape off that crud that accumulates on the bar pad and inside the starter housing and around the carburetor. I've had them so bad before that the dirt would fill a quart milk carton...
I now have around 10 saws to work on/rebuild and I don't know which to start on first...probably go from the easiest first...


----------



## 1hander (Feb 16, 2020)

i know what you mean, like i said, i just have too much time on my hand..
how to decide.. easiest first sounds good to me boss


----------



## 2broke2ride (Feb 16, 2020)

And now this.....


----------



## northwest saws (Feb 16, 2020)

Timdog said:


> Today's project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slick old homelite you have there. What's the plan for it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 16, 2020)

On the inspection table today was a older Husqvarna 44, another Husqvarna 350 and partner R40 getting there welcome physical done. Thinking the two huskys need surgery while the big 100 cc partner needs some tlc.


----------



## James Miller (Feb 17, 2020)

I got a call from a good friend that does landscape work last summer. He said he was trying to clean up a big oak blow down at a job site and his 455 was smoking from around the cylinder base. I grabbed my 7910 and went to meet him and look at the saw. There was dirt and grime packed around the base. Took it home with me and pulled all the covers. Solid dirt and grime to the edge of the flywheel. So much dirt around the coil you couldn't see it and packed into some of the fins on the jug. Don't understand how you can let a saw get that bad. Took forever to clean that junk up.


----------



## northwest saws (Feb 17, 2020)

2broke2ride said:


> And now this.....jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paint looks great on that! Which gear drive mcculloch is that one? 1-85, 1-86?


----------



## 2broke2ride (Feb 17, 2020)

northwest saws said:


> Paint looks great on that! Which gear drive mcculloch is that one? 1-85, 1-86?


1-86


----------



## ML12 (Feb 18, 2020)

I finished up the echo 1001. Cleaned up really nice. Finally figured out the oil pump. turns out that I had it screwed too far into the case and the oil ports weren't lining up. I am my own worse enemy sometimes.







I also put a bunch of saws away and I can officially say that I've run out of space.




And yeah I know stacking them like this isn't ideal, but its the only space I've got to store them in.

might be time to sell a few of the ones I don't use/like/want off.... hahaha. the official count is 62 saws. (not all in this photo)


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 18, 2020)

So after seven hours of cutting, hauling, and burning, I reviewed my shutdown procedure. I'm not in shape, so I was pretty wore out after the day. But I follow pretty much the same thing; it just doesn't seem like that much to do- except for the three things I don't do. I don't mind oil staying in the saw and I'm not wiping or blowing chains.



1hander said:


> you know, call me what you want..but i refuse to put away the tools that i use and make my life easier and better away dirty, its like riding your horse hard all day long and puttin the poor devil in the stable wet with a saddle still on his back.. something i learned from watching my dad struggle with dirty saws, so after every use, whether its 5 minutes or 5 hours
> 
> 1. *empty* both tanks of oil and *fuel*
> 2. *start the saw and let it run till dry*
> ...


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 18, 2020)

My 257 runs great but it doesn't oil worth a hoot. It started out looking like this under the hood.



I've cleaned all the superficial crud off of the pump itself and the case. I've blown out the oil screen, tube, and the orifices in the pump and the case; all of that is clear. I've pulled the pump apart, checked all the components against the IPL, and reassembled according to the diagram. I've run the pump with the adjustment screw all the way in and all the way out (I can get about 11 clicks). Turning by hand with no bar, I can get a little oil to come out of the hole, but with a bar on, I don't get anything noticeable. I've run two different 20-inch bars on it and made sure both were cleaned out (the two middle bars in the pic; lower one is Husky that came with my 55, upper one came with the 257 and I can't tell the brand).



The two unknowns I can't see when the saw is put together and running are (1) is the worm wheel engaging the plunger gear and (2) is the oil tube mating perfectly to the pump. The only thing I know to do is to replace these two or three parts in the existing pump body and see what happens. The worm wheel is suspect just because it's plastic, even though it looks okay. Back when troubleshooting the 257 was more popular, a new assembly could be had for about $30; now they are $65 cheapest I can find.

The temperatures are fairly mild (50-70F) and I'm running Husky winter formula bar oil, which isn't thick. Anybody know something I missed?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

DaddyFlip said:


> I was on board until #10


That one got me too.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Feb 18, 2020)

Those Mac guide bars mean business!


2broke2ride said:


>


----------



## northwest saws (Feb 18, 2020)

ML12 said:


> I also put a bunch of saws away and I can officially say that I've run out of space.
> 
> View attachment 799165
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right! I think I see a 797 or 795 on the far right that looks to be taking up way too much space. Or any super pro saws, they must be taking up the most space haha. I'd love to help you clear some out 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (Feb 18, 2020)

Finally finished assembling one saw out of my parts pile. Closed port 365 all done and 2 open port 365s partially done and waiting on smalls.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ Brown said:


> Finally finished assembling one saw out of my parts pile. Closed port 365 all done and 2 open port 365s partially done and waiting on smalls.
> 
> View attachment 799305
> 
> View attachment 799306


Send me a closed port 365 cyl for massaging


----------



## Sepia (Feb 19, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Send me a closed port 365 cyl for massaging


I wouldn't hesitate at all - you do very nice work. But this saw is going down the road.


----------



## ML12 (Feb 19, 2020)

northwest saws said:


> You're absolutely right! I think I see a 797 or 795 on the far right that looks to be taking up way too much space. Or any super pro saws, they must be taking up the most space haha. I'd love to help you clear some out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


795, and there is a 790 there too. Neither one will be leaving unfortunately! the 795 is my go-to big saw.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 19, 2020)

Been working on a 288


----------



## Harvdog (Feb 19, 2020)

ive got a sweet 257 that runs like a beast for a minute then gos on unemployment for a bit


----------



## northwest saws (Feb 19, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Been working on a 288



Looks very clean! I just brought one home last night. Not the nicest though, some moderate scoring on exhaust side and a cracked handlebar. Missing several things as well, might just use it for parts. I'm going to pull the cylinder later to see if I can save it. I've got to finish the 575 that's on the bench first though. Then on to the pm610 and pm805....and the 1-70 once the tilly kit comes in. I need to pick up/make a smaller mandrel bit to use when polishing exhaust ports. Most of it turns out really well but I'm having a little trouble with the corners. They're still rougher than I want them to be.












Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepia (Feb 19, 2020)

I am always impressed when I see how good some of you guys can grind. You guys really have an artist's touch that I envy. Nice work!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 20, 2020)

CJ Brown said:


> I am always impressed when I see how good some of you guys can grind. You guys really have an artist's touch that I envy. Nice work!


I would hardly consider myself an artist but I do agree with what you mean. Practice makes perfect. Still perfecting the craft.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 20, 2020)

More of the 281/288


----------



## Yotaismygame (Feb 27, 2020)

084 up next. Actually a local arborist is bringing by a 660 for freshening up and port work today. Than the 084!


----------



## lostone (Feb 29, 2020)

I haven't fallen off the face of the earth, working on making a center rest for my lathe. That ring started out as a 4"x1.25" long piece of 4140 heat treated and stress relieved that I cut off of some fan shafts that I demo'd about a year ago. I took it down to 3.75"x.750" and opened the center out to 2.850". I'm drilling the three center/starter holes here at 120 degree's apart for threading to accept the carriers. I will be using 3/8x24 tpi grade 5 allthread and drilling the ends out and putting oillite bronze at the tips with brass knurled knobs on the outside and grade 8 half nuts for the lock down. Once I get done getting the three centers holes started I will turn flats for the nut to lock up on a flat surface. It's a lot of work and I could have bought a center rest for a couple hundred but this is teaching me a lot about using the lathe.


----------



## lostone (Mar 1, 2020)

This is what it looks like with the flats turned and just the center drill ran through at .311. I just ordered my 21/64 (.3281) bit today as well as the tap so it will be next weekend before I can finish the holes out and thread them.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Mar 1, 2020)

Currently this 5-10 is going back together after a rebuild.
Soon to be followed by this basket case 1-70. This is hopefully going to be my first attempt at a ported Mac "hotsaw". It is 87cc and has the removable head like a Kart motor.











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 1, 2020)

This 084 is dirty. Took me 45 mins to split the case after is was torn down because all the case bolt holes were stuffed with crusty saw dust. Digging them out was a pain. Most difficult case split I’ve experienced.


----------



## lostone (Mar 1, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> This 084 is dirty. Took me 45 mins to split the case after is was torn down because all the case bolt holes were stuffed with crusty saw dust. Digging them out was a pain. Most difficult case split I’ve experienced.



It may have been easier to submerge that one for a week and then come back to it.


----------



## DaddyFlip (Mar 2, 2020)

Harvdog said:


> ive got a sweet 257 that runs like a beast for a minute then gos on unemployment for a bit



Work it out; maybe needs a new fuel or air filter? Or the tune isn't right. My newly acquired 257 wouldn't oil; I R'nR'd the oiler so many times, but nothing i did worked. Didn't want to spend a Ben on a new oiler, so I took a chance on a $30 ebay refurb and it works! I may send my oiler to the guy see if he can fix it. Only other thing I've done to it is clean it really well and replace the carb gaskets, sealing collar, and put on a mesh filter. Retuned the carb and it hammered yesterday with an H47 full comp 20-inch BnC.

Point of information: I ordered a new worm wheel but it came with short threads. My original worm wheel had longer threads (see last pic). The new wheel with shorter threads wouldn't run the oiler; old wheel runs it. They are stamped with the same OE part number.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 2, 2020)

@lostone check out this SB 9” for $1200!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 3, 2020)

I’m just a saw cleaner these days ...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 10, 2020)

The 084 is coming along nicely. Quite the project. Got a little side tracked because I had to port a 660 real quick for a local. I just have the upper transfers to do and I can put it all back together


----------



## ML12 (Mar 16, 2020)

Finally got a chance to use the 181/288 that I ported (photos earlier in this thread) Thanks again to @Yotaismygame for the suggestions. 

Went milling with it, put 6-8 tanks through and it seems pretty strong. Pulled a 34" bar and skip chain no problem. Oil output seems stingy even with the pump turned all the way up. (it'd be enough to buck with, but i'd expect it to be slinging oil off at max output) Wood was English walnut (hard and wet)

Anyways, need to hack apart my spare muffler and put a big deflector on it, then i'll be good to go. Also - I was going to do a pop up piston, but seeing how much compression it makes as is, I don't know if I really need to.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 16, 2020)

ML12 said:


> Finally got a chance to use the 181/288 that I ported (photos earlier in this thread) Thanks again to @Yotaismygame for the suggestions.
> 
> Went milling with it, put 6-8 tanks through and it seems pretty strong. Pulled a 34" bar and skip chain no problem. Oil output seems stingy even with the pump turned all the way up. (it'd be enough to buck with, but i'd expect it to be slinging oil off at max output) Wood was English walnut (hard and wet)
> 
> ...


Good deal. Those saws make good power. I would chose one over a 660 any day.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 16, 2020)

Two saws off the bench today a husky 350 and 240s. Got them running.
Need to pick a number on who’s next.

The biggest thing about today is we had a 350 apart somewhat. New clutch drum/bearing, base gasket, bellows/ bracket, clamp replaced, carb cleaned, fuel line and filter. I let my son do most of the work. When this non running 350 fired up the kid had a smile ear to ear, comfidence builder. We had no left over parts lol He has two degrees in engineering but I’m giving him hands on learning every chance I get. Plus I’m bonding with him it’s all good.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 16, 2020)

Started a 372 today. Full rebuild and port 


finished the 084 on Saturday. That was quite the build.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 16, 2020)

A friend dropped off 4 saws today, I will clean them up and put them in the museum.




The Craftsman 3.7 is a 917. model number which indicates manufactured by Roper. It needed a bit of cleaning...







All better now.







This one was one of the early Power Sharp models.




I carried it over to the museum to add a bar and the appropriate self sharpening type chain, sorry I forgot to get a final photo.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Mar 16, 2020)

I decided to go after the Homelite 240 next.










Mark


----------



## buttercup (Mar 17, 2020)

I have this Jonsered 535 that someone asked me to get running again, have been the guy fathers saw. I have to say WOW what solid chunk of metal! 
But the AV rubber is gone and I had to get one of them from England and two of them from the US, and it just amazes me how expensive it is to keep these old tanks running. 
Should be good for another 30 years when I'm done with it though. I hope those crank oil seals are still good...


----------



## buttercup (Mar 17, 2020)

Crank seals are gone, especially the small one and it's unobtainable.
I need to buy a different aftermarket one with a different outside diameter and mill an aluminum ring that fits around it and mount it with JBweld hi-temp to make it fit.

I rushed in to this and I will see it through though I wont be able to charge anything for all the work, it's simply going to be way too expensive just for the few parts and freight cost.
Next time someone asks me if I can get their out of date chainsaw running I'll have a look but I sure wont be afraid to say it's better to spend the money to buy a new saw and use the old one as a boat anchor.

Whats the point of making a saw that lasts for a 100 years if all the rubber parts have disintegrated after 30 years and are no longer made


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 17, 2020)

Are the seals not a standard size? Most are and can be had.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 17, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Are the seals not a standard size? Most are and can be had.



The big one I can get by measures from Hyway, and there is also someone that sells originals at ebay. The small one is 12mm inside and 26mm outside, haven't found that anywhere.

Till now I have ordered the 3 AV buffers, the one from England: 8.95, shipping 11.95, total 20.90. The two from US was 17.50 and 19.90, shipping 29.99, total 67.39.
That's 88.29 dollas for 3 pieces of rubber that might be 20 years old already...

Then I need to order the crank oil seals, probably 30 dollas just in freight cost there too I'd guess, and finally all the O-rings (tank caps, oil pump) are gone too.
FInally it needs a new rim spocket, thats only about 11 dollas from china so I might get that one in 3 or 4 months if I'm lucky.
Worst case scenario is it needs a carb rebuild kit too, if all other rubber parts are gone that sure seems possible.

They guy asked me to adjust the carburettor... I only hope I'l get it to run or I might need to pay for the parts as well as doing the free work hours.
What a nightmare, well - lesson learned for sure. I'm off to the store to get some beer, chao.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, I got the go ahead from the owner and all the rubber parts are covered. I am relieved.
He said the saw has more value to him as a backup saw than as a sales object or to buy a new one, he's probably right about that.

So this saw is I guess about 30 years old and have probably never been taken apart this much, I had to grind away probably 1/8" of sot in the exhaust port.
Even the intake transfers have sot in them so if this is not evidence of a restrictive muffler I don't know what is;




Cylinder and piston is surprisingly nice (full of sot dust in the pictures) even though the whole saw shows sign of extensive use, it has a small scratch damage at the exhaust side and I will give it a new piston ring.
I guess it takes a couple months before I have all the parts so it will be packed nicely in plastic bags and a cardboard box for now.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks like just a partner 500 top end.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 26, 2020)

Just have to weld up the muffler and run it.


----------



## mogulmasher (Mar 26, 2020)

I've got 4 saws apart right now. Hopefully parts to rebuild oil pump on 272 will be in today. Replacement clutch drum for my 70e should be here next week. And still gotta order parts to get the Mac 2-10 and 250 back up and going.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 26, 2020)

On the bench today is the disassembly of a husky 345. The compression feels weird when the recoil is pulled. Doesn’t feel scored maybe the plastic pulley inside the recoil is cracked. Need to change the manifold over to the clamp anyway.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Mar 26, 2020)

mogulmasher said:


> I've got 4 saws apart right now. Hopefully parts to rebuild oil pump on 272 will be in today. Replacement clutch drum for my 70e should be here next week. And still gotta order parts to get the Mac 2-10 and 250 back up and going.View attachment 811015
> View attachment 811017
> View attachment 811019


70E is an awesome saw. I have dads, he bought it new in the early 80s, still in excellent shape. It will easily hang with any modern 70cc saw.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mogulmasher (Mar 26, 2020)

2broke2ride said:


> 70E is an awesome saw. I have dads, he bought it new in the early 80s, still in excellent shape. It will easily hang with any modern 70cc saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember Kevin I had one for a bit. Stupidly sold it last year cause I needed some money. Big regret, so been looking for one ever since. Finally got my hands on this one. And the bonus is it's a later one with metal fan and later ignition. Runs mint, but clutch drum is broken right at the sprocket. I ordered an Oregon drum off eBay, it should be here middle of next week. Next it'll need a 20" bar to replace the 16" on it. Think I'm gonna adapt a 20" large mount husky bar to it for now.


----------



## 2broke2ride (Mar 26, 2020)

Mine has a husky bar on it, just need to file out the bar slot. 
A 16" bar is a joke on that saw lol.
Mine has the metal fan too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mogulmasher (Mar 26, 2020)

Cool that's what I was reading. Yep 16" is a joke I figure. My last one had a 18" on it and I didn't like it, the saw just wanted more. I figure 20" will be fine since my 461 is sporting 25" and my sp81 has a 28" on it.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2020)

On my bench, 2 identical ms 271’s, with the same problem. Haven’t had time to dig into em yet. 
Not running well, don’t want to rev, boggy. Just dont sound right. Changed fuel on one, no difference. 
Very little use on both. 
Any common issues on them? Not to familiar with them.


----------



## mogulmasher (Mar 30, 2020)

Well still awaiting the parts for the 272, but clutch drum for 70e came in today. Back together tonight and ready to run.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 31, 2020)

Been rebuilding & porting this 461


----------



## ML12 (Mar 31, 2020)

I've got a Pioneer 700 on the bench being torn apart (among other things). The top ring came broke at some point and the saw kept running for what looks like a very long time. No damage to the bore, but the ring lands aren't the greatest. 





Just need to split the cases, clean, blast and paint it. Then it'll go back together. 

I've also got a PM 360 that needs the final coat of clear put on, then I can begin reassembly. These saws make modern ones look very easy to work on.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2020)

Northerner said:


> On my bench, 2 identical ms 271’s, with the same problem. Haven’t had time to dig into em yet.
> Not running well, don’t want to rev, boggy. Just dont sound right. Changed fuel on one, no difference.
> Very little use on both.
> Any common issues on them? Not to familiar with them. View attachment 811208


Finally had time to look at em. Easy fix. Both clogged muffler screens. Saws get used every day all winter but only a minute or so each start time, never warm up properly or have to work hard.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Mar 31, 2020)

I had a husky 61 like that. Cleaned the screen which was 100% clogged, and she was a runner.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 31, 2020)

394 got a meteor. Jug was fine,, possible Red Armour damage??


----------



## Quigleythemystic (Mar 31, 2020)

I got a magnesium stihl 028 WB took the cylinder off and everything is perfect. I just need a carb kit, air filter, impulse and fuel line, fuel filter and a bar and chain. And a screw and grommet for case/chain break on the left side and new spark plug. I still got the Bosch plug from the 80s.


----------



## Quigleythemystic (Mar 31, 2020)

Quigleythemystic said:


> I got a magnesium stihl 028 WB took the cylinder off and everything is perfect. I just need a carb kit, air filter, impulse and fuel line, fuel filter and a bar and chain. And a screw and grommet for case/chain break on the left side and new spark plug. I still got the Bosch plug from the 80s.


And a new bar and chain. The saw already has a rim sprocket also.


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 2, 2020)

Ms310 to 390 conversion using AM parts. Waiting for a few more parts before I can fire it up. Like working on a bigger version of the ms250, just a little bit less cramped, and a little bit more complicated. Shares the same problem of undersized recoil pulley as the ms250.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Apr 5, 2020)

Parts are arriving slow, but have one complete, an OE and another XT to finish. All 372's.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 5, 2020)

Just waiting on a new muffler. The 461 is a beast. Had a little fun today too.


----------



## ML12 (Apr 6, 2020)

I spent my weekend reassembling this PM 360. What a complicated assembly. 










What I will give the PM engineers credit for is how they shoehorned a 95cc motor into a tiny chassis. This saw is way smaller and lighter than any of its competitors from the era, but as far as doing any maintenance, its a pain.... 

I just need to fabricated a muffler outlet cover, as this one, like almost every one I have ever seen, is rotted away. I also need to make an air filter mount, this saw was missing that piece when I bought it, but I have some sheet metal skills so i'll just bend something up. 

I also got my Pioneer 700 sandblasted and got the primer and color on it. Now I just have to wait for that to dry, then I can spray the clear. 



Should be a nice looking saw when it is done, shame no one makes the decals for it.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Apr 9, 2020)

Next 372 going together, some



parts are arriving slow.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 12, 2020)

Decided to dye the plastics on this 064 build


----------



## akbeard (Apr 12, 2020)

Wow, that canadian saw has to be one of the coolest looking saws that I have ever seen! Chrome top and all! Great job on the restore. It seems that they sure knew how to make things look good back in the day. I'd rather throw around my plastic and magnisium saw all day but I sure like the looks of the older saws.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yep, that Canadian is nice. It made me think of my Skilsaw 1631. So, I went and checked and its on the end of the shelf. Haven't run it in about a year. I'm going to gas her up and take her over the hill and hit the Oak saw logs. i think I stuck it on the shelf because it was dull. Guess it will get a touch up first.


----------



## ML12 (Apr 14, 2020)

akbeard said:


> Wow, that canadian saw has to be one of the coolest looking saws that I have ever seen! Chrome top and all! Great job on the restore. It seems that they sure knew how to make things look good back in the day. I'd rather throw around my plastic and magnisium saw all day but I sure like the looks of the older saws.


PM sure made some stylish saws. This is another one I restored recently:


----------



## keen99 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've got this thing sitting on my bench - rescued it out of my wife's fathers shed after he passed last year.

My guess is a later mini mac case and bar. case looks OK at first, latch works, but the hinge is toast and the inside has been mouse eaten.

any use to anyone? When I grabbed it I thought of you guys - I figured I could return the favor - you guys have helped me out in the past.


----------



## Yotaismygame (May 17, 2020)

Gettin close


----------



## Yotaismygame (May 21, 2020)

I think I’ll make a thread about this saw.


----------



## ML12 (May 27, 2020)

Took me a minute to realize that the decal on the front was Oregon state. I like it!


----------



## Yotaismygame (May 27, 2020)

ML12 said:


> Took me a minute to realize that the decal on the front was Oregon state. I like it!


 
I wish there was a line at the bottom of the trees. It’s actually not a decal. It’s cerakote. Black base layer. Decal applied where I wanted it, then cerakoted white, baked and then the decal comes off. It’s the same with the “juiced” on the clutch cover. The muffler too is chrome cerakote. Cerakote only comes in a satin finish so chrome and gold come out a little different.


----------



## lostone (Jun 15, 2020)

Well it's not saws but will be used when working on them. Slowly getting things up to where I need them to get ready to start attempts at porting again. I have always wanted a Wilton and found a deal I couldn't pass on so I picked up this 4-1/2" wide jaw, swivel base machinist vise for less than half the price of a new one.


----------



## OddSawz (Jun 15, 2020)

Husky 359 muffler on the bench this evening. This was my first attempt at a custom muffler for my 359. Brazed 3/4 outlet. On the saw it sounds oh so naughty.


----------



## lostone (Jun 15, 2020)

I also completed and have tested my Center carrier that I made for my lathe, they are wanting over $200 for them on Fleebay, this one cost me around $20 in materials to make and it has a 1/2" larger capacity (2-7/8") than the original.


As far as the lathe itself goes I have had to do a lot to it to get it up to speed. I replaced the Half nuts, cross slide nut, cross slide gib and compound slide gib, belt tensioner bushing and got a quick change tool post for it. I have fixed other small things and have the lathe back to working like the day it was made plus picked up the optional gears so it can do any thread (SAE and Metric) out there then told the wife I am selling it to get a 14" lathe. I guess size does matter.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jun 15, 2020)

Finished up two 7900 cylinders this weekend. Decided to port the 6401 top end too. Just for fun.


----------



## WBarnett (Jun 15, 2020)

New to the site. Picked up this Pioneer p20 and a Stihl 045 AV last week.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 20, 2020)

Two ported oldies #056S #064


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 20, 2020)

Your 056 or somebody else’s? Either way both of ‘em look pretty nice. I just re-assembled an 056 yesterday and will be doing a clutch drum swap on an 045 later this afternoon. I’m doubling down on trying to get all of my ”saws in a box” assembled and packed away before surgery puts me out of action for October and possibly November.


----------



## Justin Taylor (Sep 20, 2020)

Ms 028 super with 2 piece piston did this happen when I took off the cylinder? It ran with fuel down the spark plug


----------



## Justin Taylor (Sep 20, 2020)

No needles left... that sucks


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 20, 2020)

I just finished building the 056 super. They port pretty well. Still need to put it in wood. It will be up for sale soon


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 20, 2020)

Got the sprocket swapped and now my 045S and my 056 Mag II are ready for storage!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 24, 2020)

Hopefully cutting with it this weekend.
Also been building a cart for the tig I bought.


----------



## ML12 (Sep 24, 2020)

I've got an IEL RA fully disassembled, going to sandblast, paint and rebuild it. 




I also sharpened some chains the other day


----------



## president (Sep 24, 2020)

ML12 said:


> I've got an IEL RA fully disassembled, going to sandblast, paint and rebuild it.
> 
> View attachment 857231
> 
> ...


nice lookin top plate,but get into the that gullet boy,or I,ll send buckin billy over there!


----------



## Gord404 (Sep 25, 2020)

just picked up 2 - 266's and a 61 all complete for 100$ - both 266's need top end work but are well worth it- this one pictured is a 97, the 61 I haven't really inspected it yet


----------



## ML12 (Sep 25, 2020)

president said:


> nice lookin top plate,but get into the that gullet boy,or I,ll send buckin billy over there!


If I run the grinder much lower it'll start touching the driver link, but I could go in and clean out the gullet with a file. My angles for standard cross cutting chain are 30-50-0, so its a pretty aggressive chain, works well for softwood and torquey saws. 

I spent yesterday evening re-assembling this Remington Super 754 that I restored.


----------



## ML12 (Sep 25, 2020)

Does anyone have a right hand start 10-10 crank that they don't want? I've got all the parts for a short block here other than that....


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 25, 2020)

Gord404 said:


> just picked up 2 - 266's and a 61 all complete for 100$ - both 266's need top end work but are well worth it- this one pictured is a 97, the 61 I haven't really inspected it yetView attachment 857433


That’s a deal!


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 25, 2020)

Currently on my bench is a 372 that came to me with signs of an air leak and will be leaving with new bearings, seals, gaskets, and an XPW top end. Right now it is waiting for a ring to arrive before I can finish putting it back together.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 25, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> Currently on my bench is a 372 that came to me with signs of an air leak and will be leaving with new bearings, seals, gaskets, and an XPW top end. Right now it is waiting for a ring to arrive before I can finish putting it back together.
> View attachment 857501
> View attachment 857500
> View attachment 857499


Needs ported! Or at least a drop in 268 piston 

Ive got a 372 thats not far from getting on the bench. Going full custom with it.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 25, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> Needs ported! Or at least a drop in 268 piston
> 
> Ive got a 372 thats not far from getting on the bench. Going full custom with it.


I didn’t know they made 51.4mm 268 pistons...


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 25, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> I didn’t know they made 51.4mm 268 pistons...


Ahhh I skipped that part. Then just ported it is  . I kid I kid


----------



## GusGus2020 (Sep 25, 2020)

We’’ll see how this turns out - $400 for all three. The owners were selling them as non runners. Clean them up, new gas, the 353 and top handle fire right up. Pistons on both of them look brand new. Still need to clean up the 55, but I’m guessing it’s the same way.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 25, 2020)

I wanted to send it out for a port job but my brother is already horrified by the $220 parts bill. He got the saw for $100, put $80 in a carb (2 years ago!) and $40 in a wrap/dog kit and now has an additional $220 into it for a good used XPW cylinder, a nos piston, rings/circlips, and new bearings/seals but he’s worried about how expensive it’s getting.  A new 372 is $1000 but putting $340 into one that only cost $100 initially is too much? I was tempted to try hogging out the transfers myself but as my XPW cylinder supply has possibly dried up I don’t want to risk it.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 25, 2020)

$80 for a carb! Personally I think XPWs are overrated. Can still buy a new oem 50mm top end off ebay for $160. Or find a good used 50mm cylinder, then drop a meteor 268 piston in it for good gains. Parts add up that's for sure.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 25, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> $80 for a carb! Personally I think XPWs are overrated. Can still buy a new oem 50mm top end off ebay for $160. Or find a good used 50mm cylinder, then drop a meteor 268 piston in it for good gains. Parts add up that's for sure.


Yeah, he bought a new carb rather than kit the old one, way back before either of us knew anything about saws. After cumulatively owning 100-200 saws since then we’re a little wiser. As for the XPW top end, I worked in a saw shop that had 10 or so good used XPW cylinders and 3 nos pistons, so when a 372 with an A/M top end on it came into his possession he put the good but used top end on the other saw and decided to give this one a little “boost” since he could get the XPW p/c for $75.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Sep 25, 2020)

All I have right now are 4 Stihl MS170 saws that need rebuilt. They will leave here as 180s.


----------



## Gord404 (Sep 25, 2020)

Woodslasher said:


> I didn’t know they made 51.4mm 268 pistons


didn't think they did either, pretty sure they are only a 375 xp or K in my experience and not a lot of gain unless ported IMO


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 25, 2020)

Gord404 said:


> didn't think they did either, pretty sure they are only a 375 xp or K in my experience and not a lot of gain unless ported IMO


They don’t, I was merely drawing yotaismygame’s attention to the fact that the top end is the 372XPW 75cc top end.


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 25, 2020)

A husky 350 that needs crank bearings and a husky 61 to rebuild.


----------



## mojo jojo (Sep 26, 2020)

Not today, but a few weeks ago. Stihl 051 AVE. Got it for free in a poor condition and in pieces. Could post in a "you suck" theme.
Had to change oil pump and seals and AV mounts...and of course a lot of cleaning. Now it runs like a champ.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 26, 2020)

I had a few “quickie’s” hit my bench this morning. My 288 needed a new rubber washer for the tensioner and the bolt to hold the outer dog on and my brothers 181 needed to have the chain re-installed, both quick jobs. My brother’s 281 kept throwing the chain and the recoil will occasionally lock up which took a little longer. The recoil seems fine, except the spring seems a little tired and the bar’s tip is mauled from a long life of limbing so I need to buy and install a new one of those before it leaves my bench. 288 has the black weenie, 281 has the green weenie, 181 has the new top cover.


----------



## J D (Sep 26, 2020)

Also got a 350 on the bench...

It had a bunch of air leak issue & clutch side bearing had gotten hot enough to deform the plastic case (it's now a 2150 hybrid). Next issue is the rod contacting the counterweights due to a poorly designed aftermarket piston


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 28, 2020)

Here is the 61 & 350.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Diesel Freak (Oct 2, 2020)

I've had this saw laying around for a couple years. About twice a year I'll pull it out and tinker with it until I'm beyond frustrated. Well I think TODAY is the day that I fixed it. It would start and die. Wouldn't idle and pulling the trigger was like shutting it off. I combed through the interwebs and read most of the threads I've previously read about it and THEN I came across someone mentioning an air leak around the intake block. So off came the carb again and I ran it across a sanding block. Definitely saw some low spots but nothing that i would have though the gasket wouldn't fill. Anyway, after block sanding both sides i put a light coat of permatex on and then the gaskets, let it sit for a while then reassembled. Took it out on my patio and it started and wouldn't idle but will now rev. I had rebuilt the carb but not tuned it yet so my guess is that's why it didn't idle. Can't really tune it on the patio of my townhouse. Lol! I'll know more this weekend.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 2, 2020)

Couple more to work on as of today, a Stihl MS251 which the owner wants the ez start stuff taken off and conventional starter installed and a nice Husky 350 which doesn't have any compression. These in addition to the 4 little Stihls that need a rebuild. They almost always wait until the weather starts to turn cool..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 2, 2020)

J D said:


> Also got a 350 on the bench...View attachment 857743
> 
> It had a bunch of air leak issue & clutch side bearing had gotten hot enough to deform the plastic case (it's now a 2150 hybrid). Next issue is the rod contacting the counterweights due to a poorly designed aftermarket piston


 The one I have to work on the owner said ran just fine then appeared to overheat and then just quit...I'm thinking he tried to run it with a dull chain plus the wrong fuel mixture. I'm sure gonna look at the intake boot also...


----------



## J D (Oct 3, 2020)

a. palmer jr. said:


> The one I have to work on the owner said ran just fine then appeared to overheat and then just quit...I'm thinking he tried to run it with a dull chain plus the wrong fuel mixture. I'm sure gonna look at the intake boot also...


Check the impulse line too, a pin hole there will do your head in. They're a bugger for air leaks... be sure to pressure test it!


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 3, 2020)

I _finally_ had my second 272 (the one with the Power Match bar) leave the desk in my bedroom, which has been its home since April. A buddy hooked me up with a clutch cover and carb for it which were the last things it needed. All I’ve gotta do now is tune it. The saw has the early, non-decomp cylinder and is a real bear to pull over. Also, I cleaned up the bench in the shop, got the 281 finished and put away, and mocked up the 372, which only needs a piston ring before I can finish assembling it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 3, 2020)

I've had several saws that were equipped with the easy start feature that the owner wants removed and the conventional starter installed. My latest is a MS251, owner says he can't start it with the ez start so I have a conventional starter and flywheel ordered...


----------



## Tom Woolley (Oct 17, 2020)

Not a toy for little boys.... MS 880 36"


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 19, 2020)

Well, I was discharged from the hospital right after lunch and found that the new sprocket for the 61 Rancher from hell (that I ordered in July!) had arrived whilst I was gone. I couldn’t think better way to spend my first afternoon of freedom other than installing the sprocket on the saw so it can leave my bench and never, ever come back!  Getting that saw off of my bench made my week and the mere thought of it leaving inspired me to tackle all this with a bandaged up right hand, covered in fresh skin grafts. (Side note: Why is it that your buddy’s/family member’s saw you volunteer to fix for the price of parts develops more new problems every time you fix a known problem than any saw you charge for labor on or fix for yourself?) Sorry, these are the only two pics I took of the whole ordeal.


----------



## ML12 (Oct 30, 2020)

I rebuilt my chain rack last night. went from a terrible pile of chains to 3 rows organized by pitch. 3/8, .404, and 1/2 (plus all the ugly ones that need work)




I've got a lot of bars and chains and typically it takes me 10-15 minutes to figure out what chain goes with what bar when I am putting a saw together.

The go-to b&c combos are stored together in the other shed.

edit: none of the 3 saws in this photo run.....


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 30, 2020)

The 2511t’s have been flowing in for port work. Also been building a 5.3l ls.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 30, 2020)

ML12 said:


> I rebuilt my chain rack last night. went from a terrible pile of chains to 3 rows organized by pitch. 3/8, .404, and 1/2 (plus all the ugly ones that need work)
> 
> View attachment 864887
> 
> ...


 Mine looked a little like that before our move...now it's one big pile!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 30, 2020)

I have four saws apart waiting on parts. Thought I had some in last week but they turned out to be the wrong parts and I sent them back to the vendor...glad the customers said they weren't in a hurry...


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 30, 2020)

A buddy asked me to go through these saws and see what they need (if anything). They all look near-new, so I doubt they’ll need much. From front to back, 460 Mag West Coast, 261, and 362 West Coast.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 30, 2020)

decided to dig into why my 394 wouldnt run. Found the issue.... needless to say, I have no one to blame but myself. This was one of my first build from a pile of parts. The stick top end was torched, and it came with a 395xp top end and (I thought) everything to convert it. Missed a part. When I took the carb off, I realized the keeper ring was never there. The rubber worked it's way away from the outer ring causing an air leak. Lucky I caught it right away and set it aside. I'm gonna pop the muffler and have a look. The intake side looks alright from what I can see down in the boot.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 30, 2020)

sean donato said:


> View attachment 864963
> decided to dig into why my 394 wouldnt run. Found the issue.... needless to say, I have no one to blame but myself. This was one of my first build from a pile of parts. The stick top end was torched, and it came with a 395xp top end and (I thought) everything to convert it. Missed a part. When I took the carb off, I realized the keeper ring was never there. The rubber worked it's way away from the outer ring causing an air leak. Lucky I caught it right away and set it aside. I'm gonna pop the muffler and have a look. The intake side looks alright from what I can see down in the boot.


 Yeah, the intake side is usually not as bad.


----------



## Clyde85 (Oct 30, 2020)

I finally got enough parts in to make this 61 run again today. I still need a few minor things I forgot to get.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 31, 2020)

I did a budget port for a older local on this 371. He’s part of a group that delivers firewood to people who can’t afford it through his church. I thought about donating my time entirely but yeah I couldn’t bring myself to do that. Spent $35 on parts and dug into my parts bin for a few more. Like many old saws it needed most of the little stuff. Fuel line/filter, air filter, operator presence spring and pin, Upper av mount, fan shroud, and a ground wire. From there I did a 268 pop up and only ported the exhaust port. Added a small pipe to make it a dual port as well. Should be a strong saw and for only $150.


----------



## northwest saws (Oct 31, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> I did a budget port for a older local on this 371. He’s part of a group that delivers firewood to people who can’t afford it through his church. I thought about donating my time entirely but yeah I couldn’t bring myself to do that. Spent $35 on parts and dug into my parts bin for a few more. Like many old saws it needed most of the little stuff. Fuel line/filter, air filter, operator presence spring and pin, Upper av mount, fan shroud, and a ground wire. From there I did a 268 pop up and only ported the exhaust port. Added a small pipe to make it a dual port as well. Should be a strong saw and for only $150.
> View attachment 865036
> View attachment 865037


How noisy is that thing?


ML12 said:


> I rebuilt my chain rack last night. went from a terrible pile of chains to 3 rows organized by pitch. 3/8, .404, and 1/2 (plus all the ugly ones that need work)
> 
> View attachment 864887
> 
> ...


Doesn't look too bad! Hell of a lot better than what all my chain looks like. My bars are all sorted on the wall but most of the chain I have was strung up on random 2x4's and my bench vise(and the stuff on my vise fell off so now its in a big wad on the floor). My shop is beyond a disaster right now. What is that tool on the right of your chain, homemade contraption for sharpening chain or fixing bars?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Oct 31, 2020)

northwest saws said:


> How noisy is that thing?
> 
> Doesn't look too bad! Hell of a lot better than what all my chain looks like. My bars are all sorted on the wall but most of the chain I have was strung up on random 2x4's and my bench vise(and the stuff on my vise fell off so now its in a big wad on the floor). My shop is beyond a disaster right now. What is that tool on the right of your chain, homemade contraption for sharpening chain or fixing bars?


Loud. But it’s no biggie.


----------



## r black (Oct 31, 2020)

given a new bar today mess in the garage ........


----------



## ML12 (Nov 2, 2020)

northwest saws said:


> How noisy is that thing?
> 
> Doesn't look too bad! Hell of a lot better than what all my chain looks like. My bars are all sorted on the wall but most of the chain I have was strung up on random 2x4's and my bench vise(and the stuff on my vise fell off so now its in a big wad on the floor). My shop is beyond a disaster right now. What is that tool on the right of your chain, homemade contraption for sharpening chain or fixing bars?


Its a David Bradley electric chainsaw. looks like this:


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 2, 2020)

This 355t turned out nice.


----------



## mogulmasher (Nov 2, 2020)

This thread has a bit too much orange....trying to make 3 of 4 of these run next few weeks. From the left a 1-10, 2-10, 2-10, and a 6-10.


----------



## Woodslasher (Nov 2, 2020)

mogulmasher said:


> This thread has a bit too much orange....trying to make 3 of 4 of these run next few weeks. From the left a 1-10, 2-10, 2-10, and a 6-10.View attachment 865763


As soon as I finish up everybody else’s saws, my RH start 10-10 is heading back to my bench. I kitted the carb and replaced the spark plug but all I could get it to do was pop and send out a cloud of white smoke every third pull, so I shelved it.


----------



## northwest saws (Nov 3, 2020)

ML12 said:


> Its a David Bradley electric chainsaw. looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 865590


Wow. I feel a little dumb. Great looking db saw! Very unique old things!


----------



## northwest saws (Nov 3, 2020)

mogulmasher said:


> This thread has a bit too much orange....trying to make 3 of 4 of these run next few weeks. From the left a 1-10, 2-10, 2-10, and a 6-10.View attachment 865763


I agree, better yellow it up a little more eh? I'm just finishing with an old model 47. Got the 24" bar from Mark, its probably the nicest part of the saw. Will go and stop by a local dealer soon who has some old stock 1/2" chain. Need to get going on this sp81 I just picked up. Turns over freely and has good compression. Will take a look inside soon but hopefully all it will need is a new fuel line, carb kit and a lot of cleaning!


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 9, 2020)

Well the budget port came back pretty quick. Apparently the 21 year old bearings were not up to the task. Cage took out the piston. Cylinder is perfectly fine. 
Doing a full rebuild now.


----------



## Timdog (Nov 10, 2020)

Super Xl easy fix









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MacAttack (Nov 15, 2020)

I could use any advice on making a template and what cutting tool to use to make an exhaust gasket from a bulk piece of gasket for my homemade exhaust for the PM 270:

I would prefer the gasket was a closer match to the exhaust port vs the cobbled muffler.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 15, 2020)

Put some grease on flange, push on gasket material, remove flange, trace with pencil, remove grease and cut out with sharp knife, razor blade, exacto-knife.


----------



## NvrDwn (Nov 15, 2020)

545 mk 2 and a 570bts.


----------



## Clyde85 (Nov 18, 2020)

I put new crank bearings and seals in the husky 350 I bought with 61 for 30 dollars and it is running again too. I have none left to fix.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Nov 18, 2020)

Clyde85 said:


> I put new crank bearings and seals in the husky 350 I bought with 61 for 30 dollars and it is running again too. I have none left to fix.


I can't even imagine. No saws to work on?!


----------



## Clyde85 (Nov 18, 2020)

Yotaismygame said:


> I can't even imagine. No saws to work on?!


It's for the the better. Cold weather is coming and the garage is not heated. And I will be using them before long too.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 22, 2020)

The 461 is back together and provided the test run goes A-OK it's finished. It got new bearings, seals, gaskets, a new dp muffler cover, pro safety dogs, a Meteor piston, Maxflow kit, a better top cover from @furb , a few misc smalls, and the important Magnum sticker. An arborist friend asked me to keep an eye out for a "big saw" and if this fits the bill I'll give 'em the saw with both the pictured bars and chains, along with two extra chains for each bar. The only problem is that the saw keeps popping the decomp on the first compression stroke and not when the saw actually "pops". I'm thinking a Husky decomp might be in order if it keeps it up.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, I was going to use the Pioneer 700 as the test bed for my first full on resto. But, at the last minute I changed my mind and started tearing the Mac 7-10 apart. I'll start working on getting the parts for the Pioneer together while I'm working on the 7-10.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 22, 2020)

rarefish383 said:


> Well, I was going to use the Pioneer 700 as the test bed for my first full on resto. But, at the last minute I changed my mind and started tearing the Mac 7-10 apart. I'll start working on getting the parts for the Pioneer together while I'm working on the 7-10.


How do you work on stuff on a workbench like that? With everything labeled and the bench mostly visible? I feel like I'd need to dump a can of random screws on that table so that I could use it.
The way I work, in order for something to go on the workbench, something else needs to come off first.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 22, 2020)

I finished up the 372XPW as well but forgot to take finished pics, it runs fine but needs to be tuned as it’s running way too rich currently.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Dec 23, 2020)

I have the owner of my local stihl dealer’s 045 I’m doing a full rebuild on. Just getting the parts before I go and take it all apart.


----------



## lostone (Dec 26, 2020)

Well the PM700 is back on the bench. I placed a seal around the fuel tank but it kept leaking, after tearing it back down again I could see where the fuel was leaking under the paint inside the tank and allowing it to get past the seal. As you can see in the pics the paint is just flaking off where it has lost it's chemical bond with the metal over the years. I still have to get some of it out of the groove where the seal sits and I am removing what I can get the flake off on the inside of the tank since it will just end up in my fuel filter anyway. I don't know if you can see the dust mixed in with the paint chips but there was a layer between the paint and the metal that looks like a extremely fine sand which I am assuming is just the paint breaking down.
I have a new ProLine Buna seal coming in, I had the old style cork gasket in it before and I honestly believe the cork gasket and sealer would have held if it wasn't for the fact the fuel was bypassing it under the paint.


----------



## Clyde85 (Dec 30, 2020)

The Husqvarna 350 is back on the list as well as the 520sp Jred.


----------



## JohnL (Dec 31, 2020)

Couple of Ebay purchases, Powermac 310 gave it the degrease and garden hose treatment, broken bolt boss, JB weld maybe? Second is a 10 series but I don't know which, no ID tag found. It has the single needle McCulloch carb on it.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 31, 2020)

Tank swap, good cleaning. Then let r rip


----------



## lostone (Jan 1, 2021)

Well I got the PM700 sealed up finally. When I removed the paint from the area the fuel line passes through the ProLine fuel line would no longer hold/seal to the tank, it fit great as long as the paint was there but once that was gone I was able to pass the fuel line barb and all through the hole so I got on the lathe and had to make a bushing that was press fit to the tank and now the fuel line fits snug in there like it should and seals right up.


----------



## Clyde85 (Jan 2, 2021)

Well I have the 350 Husqvarna back together again.


----------



## lostone (Jan 2, 2021)

Three 2" round bars of 6061-T6, had I known just how little room I had to play with I probably would have gone 2-1/4" to begin with. I finished out at 1.962 since my tightest cylinders are 1.964 so it still only left me having to take off .038. I was able to center find pretty close using a sliding square but the ends where not cut that true from the saw so it through me off of center to begin with. Next time I will use a height gauge and hit closer to true center.


----------



## lostone (Jan 2, 2021)

The first pic here I had ran a pass to smooth the outside and used my homemade center carrier (works great) and I'm getting ready to true up the end and get it center drilled for the live center. The second pic is the final pass, I'm taking off just under .002 to get my final dimension.


----------



## lostone (Jan 2, 2021)

And last. Test cut on an old cylinder. This was the Huztl cylinder I was testing on last year, I honestly expected the base to be way out of wack since that is what I hear about them but to clean up the base of the cylinder actually only required me to take .003 off to true it with the cylinder bore. I have a Mako cylinder that should be here next week to practice with once I get my numbers back down again, I plan to spend a bit more time working with the duration timings this time. I still need to get something to help when working the cylinder inside and a CC specialties is still out of my range so I'm figuring on still going with the dental drill and a Contra head, it's slower but will still get the same thing in the end.


----------



## lostone (Jan 2, 2021)

I guess it's about time, I have been threatening Yota that I was going to get started on this for a year or better. 
Yota, it's everything my little 6" lathe can do to back the cross slide out and get the base on a 372xp cylinder so in two months I will be ordering the Precision Mathews PM-1228VF-LB.


----------



## AKTrailDog (Jan 3, 2021)

Maint/reorganizing day, getting ready for a sharpening job!


----------



## lostone (Jan 3, 2021)

Just started making the 45mm mandrel for the CS-590 that I will be doing after I get done with the 372, I'll have to wait until I get the cylinder off to do the final turning on the mandrel to get it to the size I need.

No wonder they want so much to do a port job on an engine. It's not easy and it's NOT cheap even going the cheap route.


----------



## lostone (Jan 4, 2021)

Bone head move on my part. I ordered a 52mm cylinder . I had to make another order this time I ordered two of the 50mm kits and made sure I didn't pull a "Lost-One". I have no idea what the numbers will come out yet or how well it will act (these are my test cylinders, I have two new Husky cylinders I will do my final ports on). I also ordered a piece of 2-1/4" 6061 T6511 to make a mandrel for the 52mm when I get around to it.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 4, 2021)

I had received some parts to finish up my Junk Yard Dog SP125 (thanks again to JJ, Vinny, and Lee) plus a few bits that I found while moving stuff over to the new building that were better that what I'd used the first time 'round.










I also noticed the fuel tank was weeping in a couple of spots so I change it out for one that I'd cleaned up and given the Red Kote treatment a few weeks ago. 

It is all back together now and ready to cut wood.

Mark


----------



## 1hp (Jan 4, 2021)

gnawing a hole in the 372 muffler.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jan 5, 2021)

The 61 from hell is leaving my bench! A new clutch spring solved the chain’s perma-spin and it runs like a champ! The old spring was at least an inch longer than the new one and was far weaker. Also, I found the old clutch side seal from my 048 in a box of parts and figured I’d share it with y’all.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 6, 2021)

Just wipe that seal off and pound it back in, it will be just fine.

Mark


----------



## lostone (Jan 6, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Just wipe that seal off and pound it back in, it will be just fine.
> 
> Mark


I was thinking more of just turn it around and pound it in, fresh spot on the crank for it to seal against.


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 9, 2021)

I finally got this on the bench 4 years after removing the carb. I got it for free from my old neighbor with a bunch of tilts. Doesn’t look like it was used much. Piston looks new. Had no spark, cleaned the points, all set now. Rinsed the tank, new fuel and primer lines, quick carb clean and it will only pop. Ordered a kit and I’ll ultra sonic the carb. These old Jiffy’s are the best. You can post hole with them too.


----------



## Clyde85 (Jan 10, 2021)

I put the Husqvarna 61 I rebuilt to work this weekend on some ash that the borer got. And my 116 Sachs Dolmar.


----------



## Clyde85 (Jan 10, 2021)

My brother in-law dusted off his old 064 for the big ones.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 10, 2021)

I put the new 6 speed in my car, detailed it and put up another new canopy...












Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 10, 2021)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I put the new 6 speed in my car, detailed it and put up another new canopy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That a Wheelhorse hiding by the Vette?


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 10, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> That a Wheelhorse hiding by the Vette?


Yep, 1993 416-H

Also have a 1962 Model 702 in mothballs that i restored in 2003.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 10, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> That a Wheelhorse hiding by the Vette?


Pic from when i tilled about 1/4 acre





Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 11, 2021)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> Pic from when i tilled about 1/4 acre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Those are tough machines. Back then Sears, bolens, IH Cub, simplicity, JD all made a real garden or estate tractor capable of ground engaging work. Today unless it’s case or a 700 series JD it’s just a riding lawnmower. I have a 96 3/12-8, has the bigger 1 1/8” axles. I put a 5/20 swept axle with reduction steering on it also the 8” wide wheels off an 84 workhorse. Cast iron in the wheels and suitcase weights on a bracket I made that goes in a 2” receiver I made too. Push/pull no problem. Some shots found dozer grading at my parents. And drag harrowing for a customers lawn


----------



## sean donato (Jan 11, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> Very nice. Those are tough machines. Back then Sears, bolens, IH Cub, simplicity, JD all made a real garden or estate tractor capable of ground engaging work. Today unless it’s case or a 700 series JD it’s just a riding lawnmower. I have a 96 3/12-8, has the bigger 1 1/8” axles. I put a 5/20 swept axle with reduction steering on it also the 8” wide wheels off an 84 workhorse. Cast iron in the wheels and suitcase weights on a bracket I made that goes in a 2” receiver I made too. Push/pull no problem. Some shots found dozer grading at my parents. And drag harrowing for a customers lawnView attachment 881504
> View attachment 881505
> View attachment 881507
> View attachment 881508
> View attachment 881509


I literally just scrapped out a wheel horse that looked like one of these. Had a hydro trans that gave up the ghost. Never knew they were worth anything, sold the engine out of it and scrapped the rest.


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 11, 2021)

sean donato said:


> I literally just scrapped out a wheel horse that looked like one of these. Had a hydro trans that gave up the ghost. Never knew they were worth anything, sold the engine out of it and scrapped the rest.


I never scrap any older GTs. All worth more even in salvage shape than the scrap value. You can’t get most of the parts anymore


----------



## sean donato (Jan 11, 2021)

joe25DA said:


> I never scrap any older GTs. All worth more even in salvage shape than the scrap value. You can’t get most of the parts anymore


I'm not really a wheel horse guy, and it seemed too new to be worth much, hmm live and learn.
Signed,
A cub cadet guy lol


----------



## mogulmasher (Jan 11, 2021)

sean donato said:


> I'm not really a wheel horse guy, and it seemed too new to be worth much, hmm live and learn.
> Signed,
> A cub cadet guy lol


IH Cub guy here too. Here's my 1450 I picked up a couple months back. Although I had a '84 Bolens Eliminator for years that I love too!


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 11, 2021)

At one point around 2007...i had

Sears GT18 with Tecumseh OHH180
Cub Cadet 1200
WH 702
WH R26
WH 502
WH 310-8
WH 416-H
WH B100
WH C105
WH Raider 12
WH 16 Auto
Deere 316
Deere 110-H

I had a real problem[emoji23]

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## mogulmasher (Jan 11, 2021)

Yeah I'd say you had a problem....my problem would be where do I hide all those from my wife? Saws are much easier to hide in shop.


----------



## Clyde85 (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a bolens 1053 and 1556.


----------



## lostone (Jan 12, 2021)

Picked this up to make porting a bit easier.


----------



## Woodslasher (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow, I have _not _updated this like I should have! In order, I had a 2100 that's as good as mine hit the bench for a new green weenie and a new oil line, I custom-fabbed a setup to pull the inner races off of the 3120's crankshaft, another 2100 hit the bench for a going-over , my 1-42 hit the bench for a new clutch drum but it was set aside due to a rotted out gas tank, I re-assembled the 3120, and I swapped the tank on my 048 'cause the old one was busted and leaky.


----------



## Woodslasher (Feb 9, 2021)

After all of that, I was out cutting with my brother's 2101W when the saw suddenly started making a high-pitched shrieking noise. Long story short, the bar nuts were backing off and the chain tensioner had broken in half so my 562 had to take over for the rest of the day. Once I got back I shelved the D196-mount bar that was on it (brief side note: ALL of the pro-used 2100's I've seen have D196 or D025 bars on them! WTF?) and put on a nice vintage D009 mount 42 inch .404 bar, a new sprocket, and spun up a new loop of #52 chain for it.


----------



## chtucker (Feb 9, 2021)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> At one point around 2007...i had
> 
> Sears GT18 with Tecumseh OHH180
> Cub Cadet 1200
> ...


My dad purchased a Wheel Horse B-80 in 1976. He still uses it to mow 2 acres and plow his driveway. I can't imagine he changes the oil more the once or twice a decade. Its amazing.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Feb 9, 2021)

chtucker said:


> My dad purchased a Wheel Horse B-80 in 1976. He still uses it to mow 2 acres and plow his driveway. I can't imagine he changes the oil more the once or twice a decade. Its amazing.


The old K series Kohler engines were tanks

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 10, 2021)

Use mine every storm. Has the magnum 12 (k series with a electronic ignition). I swapped a swept front axle off a 520 with all the goodies, 10” wheels, 1” axles, big tie rods, reduction steering. It has the 8speed with creeper and 1 1/8” axles in the rear. I load it with 75lb cast iron in the wheels and 180lbs of suitcase weights off a rack and 2” hitch it fabricated. I’ve used it as a dozer and it just works.


----------



## lostone (Feb 12, 2021)

Tried my hand at machining the squish band today for the first time. Not something you want to try just out of boredom.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 12, 2021)

Wheelhorse got it right with the blade attaching to the rear axle.

603 Main - Montgomery Ward edition of the McCulloch 310

It was dirty.




It is now clean.




220 West State - Test fitting a bar and chain on the 77 to send to my nephew in Alaska. He is working for a tree service in Kodiak and his boss lost the bar and chain from his 77.




Mark


----------



## Woodslasher (Feb 26, 2021)

Time for my infrequent update! First up is my 181 which had its weenie fall off while I was bucking up a cedar log. Having your weenie fall off is a big no-no, so I put a nice new one on as the old one was kinda beat. Then, I tried my hand at porting my 1-43. As soon as I run it I'll find out how I did, but the project has stalled for now. Then I installed a new chain on my dad's 372 in preparation for a minor logging job. I also drilled out a bar to mount on my mill so I can do a milling job for a buddy, and bought, mounted, and used a chain grinder to make the milling chains for that job.


----------



## JohnL (Feb 26, 2021)

Mac 15, bad magnesium corrosion outside, but looks good inside, passed pressure/vacuum test
Mac 10-10, seller said good compression and spark, was stuck when I got it. Looks like rings rusted to cylinder from seller washing it before boxing it to sell. Freed up now, not scored. Needs bar guide plates, air box mounting stud/bracket part.


----------



## Woodslasher (Feb 26, 2021)

JohnL said:


> Mac 15, bad magnesium corrosion outside, but looks good inside, passed pressure/vacuum test
> Mac 10-10, seller said good compression and spark, was stuck when I got it. Looks like rings rusted to cylinder from seller washing it before boxing it to sell. Freed up now, not scored. Needs bar guide plates, air box mounting stud/bracket part.


I might have one of those, I'll try to check in the next few days.


----------



## Clyde85 (Feb 27, 2021)

The Sachs Dolmar 120 is almost ready to try.


----------



## Clyde85 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just picked up this beauty tonight. 133 Sachs Dolmar. Dressed with Oregon 24" .404.


----------



## Clyde85 (Mar 10, 2021)

She is the last piece of my backup three saw plan. Sachs Dolmar 116,120 and 133.


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 18, 2021)

My ported 272 hit my bench for a quickie repair last night. Somehow the dogs got mangled when the one oak who's stump the saw is sitting on fell. It made everything around me jump or kick but I was unscathed. When I went to "dog" the saw into the top of the stump it didn't feel right, I looked closer and lo and behold I had wrecked my dogs! I have 5 or so "pairs" extra so I just swapped them out when I got home.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 19, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> My ported 272 hit my bench for a quickie repair last night. Somehow the dogs got mangled when the one oak who's stump the saw is sitting on fell. It made everything around me jump or kick but I was unscathed. When I went to "dog" the saw into the top of the stump it didn't feel right, I looked closer and lo and behold I had wrecked my dogs! I have 5 or so "pairs" extra so I just swapped them out when I got home. View attachment 895679
> View attachment 895680


Oh ****! Lol


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 19, 2021)

Leaving my bench this morning, not actually on my messy bench, but the floor. Beast of a saw now, came in neglected and without proper tune...also no chain tensioner (must have vibrated out). I hate to see her go! Lol


----------



## lostone (Mar 24, 2021)

372XP OE.
Took about .007 off the base to end up with .0225/.023 depending on where you measure the squish and started working on the lower transfers. I cleaned up the jagged edge on the intake and just a general smoothing of the exhaust port. I will open the exhaust up to gasket size where the muffler mounts and open the intake to match the intake boot then start porting, and smoothing the exhaust port.


----------



## lostone (Mar 24, 2021)

Using a Deskar DCMT 21.51 insert @ 628sfm(way slow for the insert) and even cross slide by hand (no power cross slide feed on my lathe) and the finish came out feeling silky smooth. I was about to buy a 12" Craftsman lathe a week ago but Momma said if it isn't what you want then get the one you want, I explained it's 5K more, she shrugged and said oh well, now I just have to convince myself to let go of 6K for a lathe I will eventually replace later on/or use as a backup. But I'm guessing there is no sympathy in here for that, just look at all the CAD and the $$$$.


----------



## lostone (Mar 24, 2021)

Woodslasher you need to play nicer with your saws. I can't believe you got away with only bent dawgs, I would have thought for sure to bend them that bad would have cracked the case. The woods gods where smiling down on you.


----------



## Volund (Mar 25, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> My ported 272 hit my bench for a quickie repair last night. Somehow the dogs got mangled when the one oak who's stump the saw is sitting on fell. It made everything around me jump or kick but I was unscathed. When I went to "dog" the saw into the top of the stump it didn't feel right, I looked closer and lo and behold I had wrecked my dogs! I have 5 or so "pairs" extra so I just swapped them out when I got home. View attachment 895679
> View attachment 895680


No wonder there is something wrong with it, its upside down - both the bar and the saw.


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 25, 2021)

lostone said:


> Woodslasher you need to play nicer with your saws. I can't believe you got away with only bent dawgs, I would have thought for sure to bend them that bad would have cracked the case. The woods gods where smiling down on you.


If I knew how it happened I'd avoid doing that in the future, but my only thought is maybe I bent them trying to stab them into the stump? Or, maybe the butt caught the bar and pulled/dragged the saw into the stump? The dogs are kinda flimsy (I can bend them individually by hand) so I'm thinking I'll cut a new set out of a thicker chunk of plate one of these days. That whole job is nothing but nasty, but I've escaped pretty much unscathed so far.


Volund said:


> No wonder there is something wrong with it, its upside down - both the bar and the saw.


Well shoot, no wonder it was cutting backwards!


----------



## lostone (Mar 25, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> If I knew how it happened I'd avoid doing that in the future, but my only thought is maybe I bent them trying to stab them into the stump? Or, maybe the butt caught the bar and pulled/dragged the saw into the stump? The dogs are kinda flimsy (I can bend them individually by hand) so I'm thinking I'll cut a new set out of a thicker chunk of plate one of these days. That whole job is nothing but nasty, but I've escaped pretty much unscathed so far.
> 
> Well shoot, no wonder it was cutting backwards!


Maybe get some 4140 annealed and make them up then temper them. The thickness of the metal seems about right, they just need to be made of something that can be tempered.


Volund said:


> No wonder there is something wrong with it, its upside down - both the bar and the saw.


I thought this is what you do if you put the chain on backwards?


----------



## lostone (Mar 25, 2021)

I worked the Mako cylinder over.
*EDIT: Yes Yoda, I went back in and smoothed the ports out more.*


----------



## Kenskip1 (Mar 25, 2021)

This is what is now sitting on my bench. New CS-590.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks like a newbie, what is it and what are you doing to it??


----------



## lostone (Mar 25, 2021)

Stateline Sawer said:


> Looks like a newbie, what is it and what are you doing to it??


What post are you replying to?


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 25, 2021)

lostone said:


> What post are you replying to?


The Echo 590, didn't see that!


----------



## lostone (Mar 26, 2021)

All back together, Vac/Pressure test held so everything is sealed up tight. I will give it a test run tomorrow to see how it feels.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 27, 2021)

What's in my work space? Obsolescence...I'm not excited! Lol. But I will of course try.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Mar 27, 2021)

Stateline Sawer said:


> What's in my work space? Obsolescence...I'm not excited! Lol. But I will of course try.


----------



## lostone (Mar 27, 2021)

First run.


----------



## lostone (Mar 27, 2021)

Starting on the second 372xp. This time I cleaned up the squish band, .0205 squish without gasket. Had to trim the skirts on this one.
*UPDATE: It's all ported out, I went with more aggressive numbers on the port timing on this one so I can run them side by side and see which I like better. 
Getting ready to order another crankcase and rear handle so I can start the 52mm build also. In the mean time I will port the Echo CS590 and put the 620 coil on it to finish it off. *Then I'm just down to building the McCulloch 555, I was able to find a NOS long block for it, I just basically have to paint it and assemble it.


----------



## lostone (Apr 2, 2021)

Waiting for a set of Caber rings and the Husky 372 decal this one is done.
Well I guess I cannot say OEM, it has a Mako P/C, Nachi C3 bearings, Stens air filter, Stens Rim/Drum. Other than that this one is my OEM. I do have a OEM P/C kit for it if I decide to put it in.
Oh, one Farmertec part, intake manifold support.


----------



## Sepia (Apr 2, 2021)

lostone said:


> Picked this up to make porting a bit easier.


Just wondering how do you like this grinder?


----------



## lostone (Apr 2, 2021)

The grinder is okay, however I still use my pencil attachment from my Dremel tool more. I basically use the dental grinder when I have to. The attachments for the Contra head have to have a ring in them and it's a pain to get them on the bits, I basically have to chuck them up in my lathe and use my dremel tool with a diamond cut wheel in order to put a groove in them. I wish there was a better alternative but it's the dental tool or over $300 for the next option that I have found.
So I'm not saying I would recommend the dental tool but there just aren't a lot of options out there.


----------



## Sepia (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks. I have seen that same dental tool on ebay and wondered if it was something that would work for grinding upper transfers. The handpieces the pros here are using are crazy expensive and I can't afford something like that, but maybe this dental tool would be worth a try.


----------



## lostone (Apr 2, 2021)

CJ Brown said:


> Thanks. I have seen that same dental tool on ebay and wondered if it was something that would work for grinding upper transfers. The handpieces the pros here are using are crazy expensive and I can't afford something like that, but maybe this dental tool would be worth a try.


CJ, do you have a lathe? if so I can show you a trick to help get the burs to work in the Contra head (Angled head). They are only designed to work in the straight head attachment.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 2, 2021)

Working on a jonsered 2094 and under the bench is echo 6700 and 066 mag next on the lists


----------



## Sepia (Apr 3, 2021)

lostone said:


> CJ, do you have a lathe? if so I can show you a trick to help get the burs to work in the Contra head (Angled head). They are only designed to work in the straight head attachment.


Yes I have a lathe. I would love to see the trick you use!


----------



## lostone (Apr 3, 2021)

CJ Brown said:


> Yes I have a lathe. I would love to see the trick you use!


PM sent.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 3, 2021)

Progress on my jonsered 2094 turbo. Case is sealed up gasket trimmed out. New bearings/seals installed (metal cage) and hyway pop up for husky 395 and caber rings. Opened up muffler port to 75% and gutted baffles. Finished porting it this morning. Stock was 106,126,71. I went with 103,126,78. Widened intake and exhaust and upper transfers. Few more parts to show up before she can fire


----------



## lostone (Apr 4, 2021)

I have to change out the O-ring on my gauge still, I know it has a small leak but even with the leak the OEM build is coming in at almost 150psi compression on new rings and having never been ran. I'm betting it is 175+ on the compression because pulling this thing over compared to my new 372XT is night and day difference and when I tried the gauge on my XT it was only reading 120psi.


----------



## Clyde85 (Apr 7, 2021)

My uncle's 262 XP no compression. Be alot off transfer on the exhaust side of the cylinder. I don't think it is scored thought. Be I will try and clean up the cylinder and see where to go from there.


----------



## mogulmasher (Apr 7, 2021)

Just replaced a broken clutch cover on my Mac 7-10 with a nice used one and put on a new spike. This saw is pretty new to me, the hype is real, these are a strong saw! Very impressive.


----------



## lostone (Apr 8, 2021)

OK, the second 372 build fought me tooth and nail and pretty much had me on the ropes. It was hard to start and acted like the low side jet was clogged, I could try to tune it but it was a dog coming up to rpm so I decided fine I will swap out the OEM carb that I rebuilt and put the China special on it, NO GO, it wouldn't even hit. Now I'm frustrated and order a new OEM carb but while waiting on the new carb to get here I tear apart the used OEM I had on it and check all the passages and it acts like it's working fine so then I tear apart the China special carb and it's dry inside so then I check the lever and find it is set to low so I bend it to where it should be.

Fast forward, new carb shows up and I put it on the saw and I'm all happy to go test it out, same thing, Low end doesn't want to tune and then I hear *POP *and now I know I have a timing issue so I pull the OEM flywheel off and look at the key and see it is sheered so I put a China special flywheel on and she runs hard and strong now. I'll get me another used OEM and replace it but this build has fought me the entire build compared to the Huztl/OEM/Aftermarket build I did, it went together and was running like a cheetah out of the gate. 

In the end I made sure, even with the fight, that this saw was built right and running right.


----------



## Clyde85 (Apr 8, 2021)

The top end is completely toast on the 262. I suspect crank seals.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Apr 8, 2021)

Sounds probable!


----------



## Clyde85 (Apr 8, 2021)

It's a one owner saw and has never been opened up. So I will have to see what the cost will be and let my uncle know.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, I like that series of saws quite a bit and I would say what ever the cost ends up being would be well worth it. If not to your uncle, PM me!


----------



## Clyde85 (Apr 8, 2021)

Well I used that saw a fair bit growing up too. If he doesn't want to put the cash into it, I would.


----------



## Clyde85 (Apr 8, 2021)

Sentimental value and all.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Apr 8, 2021)

Clyde85 said:


> Sentimental value and all.


I understand completely! Those are good, good saws! Was also impressed by a 359 that came by my bench recently, it needed "help" but ended up a true screamer!


----------



## Clyde85 (Apr 8, 2021)

My brother in-law has two 359's. They are great saws but I think the 357 xp's are a touch better.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Apr 8, 2021)

Clyde85 said:


> My brother in-law has two 359's. They are great saws but I think the 357 xp's are a touch better.


Maybe...I haven't fiddled with a 357xp yet. Lol


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Apr 8, 2021)

The 359 I tweaked, ran right with the 262xp I went through recently!


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Apr 8, 2021)

Just got this Clyde85, as an appreciation gift. It's nearly spotless, figured you might appreciate.


----------



## Clyde85 (Apr 8, 2021)

That should be a keeper. It looks in good shape.


----------



## Stateline Sawer (Apr 8, 2021)

Clyde85 said:


> That should be a keeper. It looks in good shape.


Those Dolmars are so we'll built! I need another little guy like I need a hole in the head, but I'm not complaing at all! Lol.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 9, 2021)

2094 is in break in. 





Vimeo







vimeo.com


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

@lostone 


lostone said:


> OK, the second 372 build fought me tooth and nail and pretty much had me on the ropes. It was hard to start and acted like the low side jet was clogged, I could try to tune it but it was a dog coming up to rpm so I decided fine I will swap out the OEM carb that I rebuilt and put the China special on it, NO GO, it wouldn't even hit. Now I'm frustrated and order a new OEM carb but while waiting on the new carb to get here I tear apart the used OEM I had on it and check all the passages and it acts like it's working fine so then I tear apart the China special carb and it's dry inside so then I check the lever and find it is set to low so I bend it to where it should be.
> 
> Fast forward, new carb shows up and I put it on the saw and I'm all happy to go test it out, same thing, Low end doesn't want to tune and then I hear *POP *and now I know I have a timing issue so I pull the OEM flywheel off and look at the key and see it is sheered so I put a China special flywheel on and she runs hard and strong now. I'll get me another used OEM and replace it but this build has fought me the entire build compared to the Huztl/OEM/Aftermarket build I did, it went together and was running like a cheetah out of the gate.
> 
> In the end I made sure, even with the fight, that this saw was built right and running right.


@lostone the key is there just to align the flywheel not to hold it. Pressure does that. Just stick it back on where the key was and it’s good to go.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

Jasent said:


> Progress on my jonsered 2094 turbo. Case is sealed up gasket trimmed out. New bearings/seals installed (metal cage) and hyway pop up for husky 395 and caber rings. Opened up muffler port to 75% and gutted baffles. Finished porting it this morning. Stock was 106,126,71. I went with 103,126,78. Widened intake and exhaust and upper transfers. Few more parts to show up before she can fireView attachment 899103


71-78! That’s a huge jump. Hopefully case compression will be okay. Nobody likes a lazy saw. Did you grind it that far or was there machine work involved?


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

Almost done with this 460.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 9, 2021)

Yotaismygame said:


> 71-78! That’s a huge jump. Hopefully case compression will be okay. Nobody likes a lazy saw. Did you grind it that far or was there machine work involved?


Some grind and some gasket delete. If you watch the break in video I posted it isn’t lazy one bit


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

Jasent said:


> Some grind and some gasket delete. If you watch the break in video I posted it isn’t lazy one bit



Already tried. Link doesn't work.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

Jasent said:


>



That was the link?


----------



## Jasent (Apr 9, 2021)

Yotaismygame said:


> That was the link?


That was what it was supposed to be


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

I thought I was going to see the saw in wood. Every saw looks like a hero revving with no bar and chain. 

Not trying to be rude, I just know from experience moving the intake that far is alot. Not many saws require it. I could be way off base though. Never touched a 2095. Grinding an intake that much too generally makes for a thirsty saw.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 9, 2021)

I generally take all my intake to 77-78. Stock numbers where for stock setup with stock piston. Final numbers are with 395 piston and gasket delete. I did not have to grind much. About.030”
I can’t remember the number for 395 piston before port but it’s in my notes

I’ll have her in wood soon


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

Jasent said:


> I generally take all my intake to 77-78. Stock numbers where for stock setup with stock piston. Final numbers are with 395 piston and gasket delete. I did not have to grind much. About.030”
> I can’t remember the number for 395 piston before port but it’s in my notes


How's the 395 piston differ? Shorter skirts? No one size fits all numbers when it comes to porting.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 9, 2021)

Yotaismygame said:


> How's the 395 piston differ? Shorter skirts? No one size fits all numbers when it comes to porting.


It’s a little shorter in the skirts and little thicker in the top. Took squish to .027” from .066” stock form. That’s also after gasket delete but gasket was only .012”. I got this idea from bayou country powersaws on utube. He did a similar build with a 2095.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 9, 2021)

Sounds like a solid piston swap


----------



## Huskybill (Apr 9, 2021)

Today nothing, tomorrow is fire up day. Pull out ten saws and wake them up.
I have two 346xp, a 353, a 357,; a 359, a 262, 266, a 268, 371, 570, 575, 385 to fire up I lied more than ten. Maybe my Italian Lamborghini the Bender castor too.


----------



## Jasent (Apr 10, 2021)

Breaking in well 

Next project is 066


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 10, 2021)

Jasent said:


> Breaking in well
> 
> Next project is 066



If you build another one try 76 on the intake. Sweet wood setup.


----------



## Yotaismygame (Apr 10, 2021)

just finished the 460. 190psi. Base/band cut, bridge ports, slight timing advance.


----------



## lostone (Apr 11, 2021)

Started on the Echo 590 today. Factory squish was .043, removing the gasket took an additional .013 so I peeled another .007 off the base to end at .023. Not sure if the son played with the jets when he took it or let someone play with them but it was set lean on low jet and rich on the high jet when I checked it before the tear down, you can see the top of the piston is coated.
The pic of the base of the cylinder was my first cut to true it up and clean the gasket off, I had to take another .007 after cleaning it up to get to my final squish.


----------



## lostone (Jun 26, 2021)

*My latest saw build. *
It's really gonna suck getting it and a generator into the woods though.
Sears Craftsman power hacksaw, I have had this torn apart for about 6 months (maybe closer to a year) and finally got around to putting it together today. When I got it, it was being used as a lawn ornament. Who ever had used it before never believed in the power of oil as lubricant, the main shaft had worn it's way through the bushing and was chewing into the casting and they pushed a nail beside the shaft to take up the slop, I ended up turning a new shaft for it and put in new bushings as well as filling in the casting. I still have to make a better front hold for the blade (yep I said blade), since they had cobbled together some scrap as one. I also had to make a few other bushings but it's like new or better now.
Not sure if this saw qualifies for this site 
This saw is actually going back to work, it's not restored for looks. I did put a couple of coats of Rust-Oleum hammered paint on it, first time I have ever tried HVLP spaying and it didn't turn out to bad, but you still wouldn't want me painting you car.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## lostone (Jun 26, 2021)

heimannm said:


> View attachment 915144


Heimannm, on the PM6's do you have a hard time getting the tank section (fuel line) to seal up against the carb when you pull the tank/recoil? I have several of them and even using a small amount of teflon lube in order to get the end of the formed fuel line to seat it's a battle at best. I have put in NOS lines and still have one that fights me.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes, the fuel lines on some of the old ones seem to shrink a bit and will not make a good seal. I had success putting a couple of o-rings around the fuel line to help stretch it out a bit. That approach worked for me on several different saws. I don't remember the o-ring size off the top of my head, may have been a 007?? I have not run into that issue with a new fuel line.

Mark


----------



## Yotaismygame (Jun 27, 2021)

Porting a 460/ building turbo manifolds


----------



## heimannm (Jun 27, 2021)

Here is a photo of the PM6 fuel nipple with a two 007 o-rings in place. this seems to both stretch the nipple and provide a large O.D. to press into the fitting and make a good seal.




Mark


----------



## lostone (Jun 27, 2021)

heimannm said:


> Here is a photo of the PM6 fuel nipple with a two 007 o-rings in place. this seems to both stretch the nipple and provide a large O.D. to press into the fitting and make a good seal.
> 
> View attachment 915236
> 
> ...


Thank you, I had thought about doing that but was never sure what size O-ring I would need and I will use a buna-n/nitrile O-ring.


----------



## lostone (Jun 27, 2021)

Yotaismygame said:


> Porting a 460/ building turbo manifolds
> View attachment 915216
> View attachment 915215


Nice Yota, I ordered in a 11" lathe and it will be here towards the end of Aug. I went and looked at a SB10 (not the heavy 10) but it had only a 3/4" pass through on the spindle and a 2MT tail stock, plus the apron clutches where slipping, I could have fixed it but I already have enough projects on my plate so I passed. The lathe I ordered has a 1-1/2" pass through on the spindle and a 3mt tail stock, plus now I can use a larger tool post which will make it a lot easier to hold a 3/4" boring bar for modifying the squish band up in the cylinder where the best I can hold now is a 1/2" that has a lot of flex when stuck out that far.


----------



## northwest saws (Aug 27, 2021)

Currently rebuilding an 036 pro. I haven't been able to work on much of anything since fire season hit hard in early July but I got a couple days off and was able to get bit done. Got new seals in and finished up work with the cylinder. Smoothed out casting imperfections on the intake, transfers and exhaust. Also got a nice polishing done on the exhaust. Didn't have to do much in the way of cleaning up the bore, it had pretty light use to begin with. Will get a pressure & vac test done today and then will be ready to reassemble. 
Got the piston fitted with some new rings and got the cylinder back on. I always use new cyl. bolts. Got a new wrist pin bearing, circlips, and gasket on there too! Will be selling this one to recoup some $$$ I just spent on an sp125. If anyone is interested shoot me a pm.















Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo jojo (Aug 28, 2021)

Homelite super xl 1973, very low hours, first chain, only disassembled and cleaned. Runs like new...oh needed new fuel line.


----------



## lostone (Aug 28, 2021)

mojo jojo said:


> Homelite super xl 1973, very low hours, first chain, only disassembled and cleaned. Runs like new...oh needed new fuel line.


Very nice looking saw MJ.


----------



## mogulmasher (Aug 28, 2021)

Just about done with an 076 build. Original piston and cylinder beautiful, new Caber rings, new crank bearings, complete Stihl gasket set and seals, new av rubbers, oem air filter, etc, etc. Was a fun build and runs great.


----------



## SawTrash (Aug 29, 2021)

Looking at all the desirable saws folk are wrenching I thought to balance the thread by showing what is most likely wasting my time just now.

This saw was a gift from a friend who bought it solely to chop up a small tree which fell in his suburban backyard - a true throwaway.

It has proved very useful and reliable for cutting small firewood on our rural property and gave no trouble until a just filled fuel tank emptied it's contents into my trailer.

Was going to throw it in the scrap bin but thought it might be merely a cracked fuel line or fuel tank.

So far all I can find wrong is the fuel tube has shrunk where it goes through the grommet.

I do hate throwing away stuff that can be easily fixed.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 30, 2021)

Just cleaned up this McCulloch 5-49. I'll take it to the Cedar Valley Engine Club show this weekend with some other vintage saws then put it up on display in the museum. That is not original paint in case you are wondering.







Mark


----------



## GusGus2020 (Sep 6, 2021)

Just finished up the 268xp build


On to a 185cd refresh - needs a good cleaning, fuel line, filter and carb kit. 


Also working on an Echo 280E - owner wants a carb rebuild, but we’ll see if it needs anything else after it gets cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 6, 2021)

Two 028 supers, a Lil Jon 36, and a 08s I just picked up Friday morning.


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 6, 2021)

The lil Jon and the 08s are runners. Just need some cleaning up and new chains.


----------



## lostone (Sep 6, 2021)

Clyde85 said:


> The lil Jon and the 08s are runners. Just need some cleaning up and new chains.



If I cant see it, it don't exist.


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 6, 2021)

The only one I have so far.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 12, 2021)

A bit of progress on the stock Husky 350 tonight. Removed and replaced the "doubled up" fuel tank vents from previous jackleg that caused fuel leakage...installed vent cover filter as well... new oil pump drive pinion... new spur drum in the 7tooth-0.325 variety with new bearing... new case side plate... new bar cover plate... replaced missing screw in recoil spring housing... new chain catcher...

Removed stock looking muffler to inspect melted plastic near said muffler to only find out muff is gutted with stock outlet location and spark screen still installed! I need to grind down some of that melted plastic on chain brake side to install the heat deflector that I believe comes stock on the EPA version. Looks like muff bolts came loose at some time and hot muffler fell down and over to do the melting. Piston looking great on the outlet side of things.

Final assembly with new 18" bar and X-CUT chain hopefully tomorrow then stick it in some wood for a final tune.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 12, 2021)

A few more...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 12, 2021)

And more yet...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 13, 2021)

Wood test and tune tomorrow before work if time allows....


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 19, 2021)

So... today was truck Sunday. All went pretty smooth but now I need to replace front brake hoses, (rust has chewed the banjo fittings way down), and the right front caliper too. Should always do them in pairs if you can swing the extra cash. Here I just have the left front because I broke the bleeder screw off like 5 yrs ago when I replaced the pads and rotors. Just now getting around to it.... gotta let things marinate under the healing bench.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 19, 2021)

And then this happened after truck Sunday was over.... I will dig into this hopefully this week. I was told either no spark or no fuel or heck maybe both!


----------



## Huskybill (Sep 19, 2021)

On the bench work in progress. 
1.Husqvarna 272 xp waiting for missing parts.
2. Husqvarna 260 cd piston kit, muffler.
3. Husqvarna 2100 air leak.


----------



## mogulmasher (Sep 19, 2021)

Getting rolling on building a P39.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 26, 2021)

Oh..... how far do I go down this rabbit hole... damn you CAD!!!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 26, 2021)

In other news... name that failure.....


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 26, 2021)

Removed muffler.. see light scoring. Ok.. not so bad... removed carb... oh s**t... cracked piston. Was a free saw so what the hell.. tear it down for fun anyways. 
Holy O f**k boys what a pain!!! Rip rotating assembly out... crank seals a bit hard as tiny as they are...all bearings fine... rings free (a shocker)... little transfer on cylinder that should clean up... but the kicker is piston is NOT cracked! Looks to be maybe defect in the casting as it is "worn in" with the rest of the piston.

I have not decided if this is worth dumping money into yet....

Thoughts???


----------



## lostone (Sep 27, 2021)

Chevboy0167 said:


> I have not decided if this is worth dumping money into yet....
> 
> Thoughts???


It's your rabbit hole, you have to decide how deep you want to go. But I'm guessing you already have your answer and just want us to confirm it.


----------



## mogulmasher (Sep 29, 2021)

Well got new 36" bar for 076, however a 108dl loop of .404 won't fit with a 8 pin .404 sprocket? Seems to just barely be too short. Guess I drop to 7 pin or add a link?
Just had to put bar on for a pic though!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 2, 2021)

Fell from tree the owner said and knocked the run right out of it.

All straighten up again too.

Easy peasy. He got lucky.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 2, 2021)

Just resurrecting a few of my oldies.


----------



## Turn (Oct 2, 2021)

New to me homelite super e-z automatic. Trying to come up with a flywheel puller for her. 
Not sure if it points and condenser or magneto? Boy she pulls hard..


----------



## lostone (Oct 2, 2021)

Turn said:


> New to me homelite super e-z automatic. Trying to come up with a flywheel puller for her.
> Not sure if it points and condenser or magneto? Boy she pulls hard..


Make sure you find out if it is Wico or Phelon, they are not interchangeable.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 2, 2021)

Turn said:


> New to me homelite super e-z automatic. Trying to come up with a flywheel puller for her.
> Not sure if it points and condenser or magneto? Boy she pulls hard..


I have of those here that has no spark. I will eventually get motivated enough to do something with it. Mine has an unusual full wrap top handle.


----------



## Turn (Oct 2, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have of those here that has no spark. I will eventually get motivated enough to do something with it. Mine has an unusual full wrap top handle.


Full wrap ..... I'm jealous! How cool is that, a mini muscle saw! I can't believe guys like tinnman and a few others don't do videos of these old saws. Just good stuff...


----------



## Turn (Oct 2, 2021)

lostone said:


> Make sure you find out if it is Wico or Phelon, they are not interchangeable.


I hear you. The coil is black if that makes a difference?


----------



## lostone (Oct 2, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> I have of those here that has no spark. I will eventually get motivated enough to do something with it. Mine has an unusual full wrap top handle.


----------



## lostone (Oct 2, 2021)

Turn said:


> I hear you. The coil is black if that makes a difference?


Look on the flywheel for Wico, I cannot remember if the Phelon was marked on the flywheel. Both of mine are Wico which seemed to hold up better. The points box will have a different shape between the two as well. Coil, flywheel, points, condenser, box etc. are all different between the two.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have this pile of 20-ish saws to go through. Been sitting for probably 8 years. Many had new fuel systems before being parked.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 2, 2021)

Turn said:


> Full wrap ..... I'm jealous! How cool is that, a mini muscle saw! I can't believe guys like tinnman and a few others don't do videos of these old saws. Just good stuff...


You want videos of old saws? Some of us members used to do saw displays/shows at Heritage festivals. We would also get together a few times a year just to show off our collections and cut some wood. Here is a link to one of those members youtube. Click "videos" towards the top.


https://youtube.com/user/serpent650


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 3, 2021)

Much better. Even tried a fix for the cracked up cover.

Before and after. 

Plus she runs like new again.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 3, 2021)

2 small Husky saws today. 136 and 141. The 136 just needed new fuel line with filter, new plug and proper tune. The 141 on the other hand was tore down to block and completely cleaned. New fuel line with filter, all new clutch parts, new plug and new pull rope. Also new impulse tube as they like to wear a hole in them from rubbing on the intake tube= lean intake charge and poor fuel delivery. Waiting on carb kit, ( Zama W6), muffler and bare clutch cover.

OEM muffler was rust rotten and clutch cover was damaged from improper installation over the bar with the adjuster in the wrong position in correlation to the bar hole causing the plastic to bust and cock the bar when running that would throw the chain.

I must say I do love working on these little leggo saws... so simple.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 4, 2021)

Three more across the bench today. All now runners. Two have points ignition, been a while since I had to setup a pair.


----------



## rburg (Oct 4, 2021)

That Sears saw on top of the weed trimmer looks like the 1st gas chainsaw I ever ran. I think they were made by Roper.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 4, 2021)

rburg said:


> That Sears saw on top of the weed trimmer looks like the 1st gas chainsaw I ever ran. I think they were made by Roper.


You are correct.

Here is the Roper branded saw from my collection.


----------



## awful knawful (Oct 5, 2021)

cs 2166, fixed, new cross top end.

C's 2150. Issues unknown. Been sitting a long time.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Oct 5, 2021)

Anyone have thoughts on this one? I just picked it up and after doing a little research, I'm trying to figure out if I got a hybrid or if this is the real deal 242xp. I'm planning to pull the top end off and see if the scratches on the piston that I saw are on the cylinder, too - probably looking at a re-ring based on the condition of the piston and ring currently. Still has good compression, though. Looks to be one of the closed port from the view through the exhaust port - anyone have thoughts?


----------



## lostone (Oct 5, 2021)

GusGus2020 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on this one? I just picked it up and after doing a little research, I'm trying to figure out if I got a hybrid or if this is the real deal 242xp. I'm planning to pull the top end off and see if the scratches on the piston that I saw are on the cylinder, too - probably looking at a re-ring based on the condition of the piston and ring currently. Still has good compression, though. Looks to be one of the closed port from the view through the exhaust port - anyone have thoughts?
> View attachment 933303
> View attachment 933305
> View attachment 933304
> ...


Label on the crankcase indicates a hybrid to me. I'm going with a model 42 in wolf clothing, not sure if they can be converted or not. I seen one vid on Youtube claiming a 42 with 242xp PC.


----------



## Mike Gudgeon (Oct 6, 2021)

.

Picked this up at a garage sale. Just needs a good service I reckon.


----------



## lostone (Oct 6, 2021)

Well technically not on my bench, Still have to make the bench but my 11"x30" lathe just showed up today and I got it drug into my shed for the time being. This will make turning cylinders a lot easier than my 6" lathe. Ordered it at the end of June from Precision Mathews, everyone is back logged on equipment orders.


----------



## Mike Gudgeon (Oct 7, 2021)

lostone said:


> Well technically not on my bench, Still have to make the bench but my 11"x30" lathe just showed up today and I got it drug into my shed for the time being. This will make turning cylinders a lot easier than my 6" lathe. Ordered it at the end of June from Precision Mathews, everyone is back logged on equipment orders.


Cylinders for chainsaws? Sleeves?


----------



## lostone (Oct 7, 2021)

Mike Gudgeon said:


> Cylinders for chainsaws? Sleeves?


Cylinders for chainsaws.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2021)

No wire to plug. Hmmmm


----------



## heimannm (Oct 7, 2021)

Required fuel line & filter, carburetor gaskets & diaphragms, clamps on the impulse line, and a new throttle cable. These are really difficult to work on and every time I touch one I say it will be the last...until the next one(s) come around.

Mark


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 7, 2021)

Guess what I smiled biggest over on this pick up.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 7, 2021)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Guess what I smiled biggest over on this pick up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2172?


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 8, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> 2172?


670 Champ, I think.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 8, 2021)

grizz55chev said:


> 2172?


I wouldnt have made a 2 hour round trip for a 2172 myself. But would for a 670 champ and a 2171 I would.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 16, 2021)

On today's episode, we have an Echo 355T. Good compression but runs like crap. Piston and ring look good through exhaust side of things. Gonna rip carb out and apart to give it a look. Fuel lines "feel" ok and filter "looks" clean. Famous last words right!!! 

Needs a few other bits like bar and chain, possible clutch cover as this 1 has had heat damage to the point of making the plastic into a semi liquid form and a few other minor things I'm sure.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 16, 2021)

Also, onto the Super Secret Project 350! Probably a next year build but getting some parts lined up now before any shortages may come my way. Gonna try out one of them Titanikel kits from Hyway with a pop up piston. Got a single hole ported muffler with no baffles, new crank bearings and seals and a few other bits & bobs on the way. Thinking a 20" B&C in .325 7 tooth.

Got all winter to think it all out.... and maybe even change a few more things!


----------



## bryannewton (Oct 17, 2021)

I wish I had the problem some of you guys have I only have 2 saws a husqvarna 450 rancher with a 20 in bar and a craftsman saw with a 16 in bar (wifes) and both are ner new


----------



## Clyde85 (Oct 17, 2021)

bryannewton said:


> I wish I had the problem some of you guys have I only have 2 saws a husqvarna 450 rancher with a 20 in bar and a craftsman saw with a 16 in bar (wifes) and both are ner new


Give it time.


----------



## bryannewton (Oct 17, 2021)

I have a couple craftsman weedeaters I am going to try and fix it will be my first attempt at fixing a 2 stroke small motor 
I am a far mechanic on older car motors


----------



## Clyde85 (Oct 17, 2021)

They seem fairly simple.


----------



## bryannewton (Oct 17, 2021)

I think its a bad coil I just got to get the time and a work bench to work on things


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 17, 2021)

Worked on this 360 today. Replaced all the fuel and oil lines, Intake boot, Fuel filter and a good general cleaning. I also added the NOS sugihara bar I had lying around.


----------



## bryannewton (Oct 17, 2021)

I am wanting to learn how to over haul small 2 stroke motors like 
Weedeaters, chainsaws, etc and small 4 stroke motors and someday learn to do mods on them


----------



## J D (Oct 18, 2021)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Thinking a 20" B&C in .325 7 tooth.


Always found them to sing the sweetest with a 16" to 18" B&C... 20" goes on the 357XP


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 20, 2021)

Yeah... I dunno. Will see how it runs after the build next yr.......or sooner...LOL. Goodie box arrived today!!!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 30, 2021)

Bench update. 

Rebuilt a cheap Husky 141 I got with semi-froze crank bearings. Threw in a new Meteor piston I had on hand although the original didn't look horrible. Rebuild carb, new crank bearings with seals, new intake and impulse tubes, new fuel line and vent parts, new oil and fuel caps, new 14" bar and chain, new muffler. Gonna need a new or good used clutch cover cuz of heat damage by chain brake. 

Ran half a tank of break in fuel tonight thru it. So far, runs like a Singer! LOL
I even may have it sold already so bonus!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 30, 2021)

The 141 OEM piston... which I will hold onto for now.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 31, 2021)

Also the Echo 355T update.

Got the carb kit in, all new rubber anti-vibes and new 14" bar and chain on deck. Still waiting on clutch parts, fuel line dust cover and various other parts. 

This slow shipping is killing my saw buzz.... pun intended!


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 31, 2021)

The 570/575 again, sheared the flywheel key 15 minutes into the first tank of gas after the rebuild. Kind of aggravating when I didn't touch it in the first place.


----------



## J D (Oct 31, 2021)

It's just the saws way of asking for an advance in timing


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 31, 2021)

Was the key cast into fw or steel removable? 

I tore down a lil Husky 136 earlier this summer for a deep clean and various other things. FW has cast key. Put FW back on with 1/4" electric impact. Fueled and bar oil added to test run and tune. WTF... did I just see the chain spin in reverse???? Tried again and yup... trying to run backwards!

Tore off recoil, removed FW and SOB.... there was no key cast into this FW! Just a very faint line where it should be. I thought I had it sitting in the crank grove but when I hit the FW nut with the impact... it spun the FW out of time...LOL

Found the timing mark notch on the outside of FW and hand tightened it down this time. Alll was well again!

Was scratching head for a bit there cuz these little saws are almost idiot proof....... says this idiot...lol!


----------



## lostone (Oct 31, 2021)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Was the key cast into fw or steel removable?
> 
> I tore down a lil Husky 136 earlier this summer for a deep clean and various other things. FW has cast key. Put FW back on with 1/4" electric impact. Fueled and bar oil added to test run and tune. WTF... did I just see the chain spin in reverse???? Tried again and yup... trying to run backwards!
> 
> ...


Had a 372 build shear the cast flywheel key, drove me nuts trying to figure out why it wasn't running right.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Oct 31, 2021)

For sure lostone! I have refurbe-ed many of these small series of saws for loaners and family/friends for very very light usage. Never a second thought 1 missing the key completely. Thought i got cursed by some voodoo magic from the saw gods!


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 31, 2021)

The 570 is another Husqvarna saw with the cast in key. Tempting to put in some advance, but it's not my saw and the last thing I want is to hear complaints about timing kickback during starting. When it was running it seemed like it had plenty of torque to handle cutting with that 32" bar already, bit surprising as it's probably going to need a lot more time to break in properly.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (Nov 1, 2021)

Today, Homelite XL-102 Auto #2 showed up, and is donating a couple pieces to 102A #1. The guys of this new saw look fabulous though, so it will be set aside for now but put in rotation to be cleaned up and returned to service, and possibly resold.


----------



## Assembler (Nov 1, 2021)

Talntedmrgreen said:


> Today, Homelite XL-102 Auto #2 showed up, and is donating a couple pieces to 102A #1. The guys of this new saw look fabulous though, so it will be set aside for now but put in rotation to be cleaned up and returned to service, and possibly resold. View attachment 938588
> 
> View attachment 938590
> 
> View attachment 938589


I have one of these however setup for a metal cut off saw. Is there an easy way to pull the flywheel so as to get to the points. Make your own puller?


----------



## lostone (Nov 1, 2021)

Assembler said:


> I have one of these however setup for a metal cut off saw. Is there an easy way to pull the flywheel so as to get to the points. Make your own puller?


I just made my own, easy to make. All you need to do is find whatever size thread you need for the flywheel and use those bolts/screws and a couple of washers. Ya, it's not the prettiest but it does the job just as well as a factory made one, I also have the Husky made one but always grab this one first, for some reason I like it better.
They sell a small one on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Motion-Pro-0...635800620&sprefix=small+flyw,aps,162&sr=8-167


----------



## Clyde85 (Nov 7, 2021)

put this back together last night with a hyway kit new bearings and seals and gaskets.


----------



## Evan (Nov 8, 2021)

Not real sure whats even going on here anymore


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 8, 2021)

Pioneer said:


> The 570/575 again, sheared the flywheel key 15 minutes into the first tank of gas after the rebuild. Kind of aggravating when I didn't touch it in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 938241
> View attachment 938242


I would lap the flywheel into the tapered shaft with the key out. This will eliminate any burrs and have a tight fit.


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 8, 2021)

Evan said:


> View attachment 940051
> 
> Not real sure whats even going on here anymore


So your fitting the automotive head to your saw?


----------



## Evan (Nov 8, 2021)

Haha no. That heads 87lbs


----------



## J D (Nov 8, 2021)

Evan said:


> View attachment 940051
> 
> Not real sure whats even going on here anymore


I'm not sure what's going on there either... But if that's the dining table & your partner hasn't flipped her lid she's definitely a keeper


----------



## Evan (Nov 9, 2021)

She left me. Then its been a few bat **** crazy red heads.

The head I finished porting deshrowding valves and blended tracks to valves. 40hours of work or more

Its the head for my 76 ford. 300 inline 6 thats hopefully about 250horse. Still deciding on valve size. 1.94 or 2.02 intakes.

Holly sniper fuel injection. 

Tons more fun than saws but cost tons more to.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 9, 2021)

I have been tinkering on this 042 for years. 10-ish years ago I installed new bearings, seals, gaskets, fuel system and a NOS 048 top end. It has sat ever since needing an ignition coil, until today.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 13, 2021)

Ok... I braved the cold a bit today to finish a little 136 for a guy at work. Was gonna fill it with all the fluids and fire it to tune a bit but my fingers told me we were stopping. I think I heard Monday was gonna hit high 50s maybe so try again later.


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Nov 14, 2021)

Well at present there is :

Stihl 041 ( getting a good clean up and rebuild )
Stihl 020 (just needs a clean )
Stihl 020 Super ( Clean up and recoil fix )
Plus there is also 075 & a Dolmar 6800 needing rebuilds next.

Justin


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 21, 2021)

Progress on the 355T...

Finally got all the parts in for this.... so I thought. Turns out I got sent an empty bag for the clutch needle cage bearing with no bearing...sigh.... Bearing should be here Monday I hope. Did what I could today until the cold got to me again.

Muffler cleaned out and installed with new gaskets, new inner chain guide plate, new chain catcher, new felling dog, new dust cover over the fuel lines and new tether loop. Waiting on the bearing to install all the new clutch parts.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 27, 2021)

CS355T finale.

Got the unit all put together, went to start and the damn carb was flooding raw fuel out the muffler. It popped a few times with full throttle/flood clear so my hopes were up! 

I had installed an OEM Walbro kit with metering lever set with the tool. I removed carb, adjusted lever down a bit and still flooded. Even turned H and L screws in until almost seated... fuel still flowed. That led me to nozzle check valve failure.

My only option was a new OEM Walbro from ebay for $49.00 with free shipping. Why soo high... geeez.

Got carb today and installed. Ran a bit crappy till it cleaned out and I got the H and L set but now she is a ripper! Think I ended up around 2 1/2 to almost 3 turns out on H and L.... didn't expect that far out! LOL


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 27, 2021)

Also did a muffler/cat delete/update to a Husky 141. 

Pulled OEM CAT muffler off to find out someone already did some drilling. I thought it sounded a bit louder than stock....

Put a cheap empty can style on with the baffle holes inside drilled a bit bigger and open up the fish gill a bit. Much better now and she lost some weight from that junk CAT setup.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 27, 2021)

Along the lines of mufflers.....

Wanted to check why my personal little CS-271T felt like a turd. Never really hits the revs in a timely manner and would bog sometimes.

Pulled muff off to check the screen and confirm my guess of a CAT honeycomb in there. Yup...

Time to gut it and re-tune.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 27, 2021)

And now this......

Husky 51. Got it very cheap. Impulse buy so I can try out my first full bottom end rebuild on this style of saw. And it's also a plus the top end is shot. Cylinder no good, crank bearings look and feel like garbage. 

Probably go with a Hyway top end. Maybe a pop up kit. Hell I may even try to port it a bit. Would be my first. Should practice on the OEM shot cly to get a feel. Nothing crazy tho. 

Add it to next years list....


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 9, 2021)

OK... update on my CS271T. Gutted the cat mostly as I did not have the proper double cut burr bits in 1/8" shank. I have them in 1/4" for my die grinder but it all still worked out in the end.

Massive improvement in the running of that little saw! No bogging... revs get up there in a hurry and very snappy now like it should be. A bit of H and L circuit tuning on the carb after I yanked the limiters. Just such a pleasure to use now.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 9, 2021)

Brought this back to life also. New bearings and seals, new piston with Caber ring just cuz I had a spare, new fuel lines with filter, new intake and impulse tubes, new oil pump with pick up, carb kit, new drilled muffler, new clutch with drum, new clutch cover and new 14" bar with chain. A good runner for sure now!


----------



## heimannm (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 12, 2021)

Pulled pork heimannm?
​


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 12, 2021)

Rancher 55 update...

Got back to this today a bit. No start. Have good spark at the correct time , good compression but no fuel. Pour mix down carb throat and she pops over. 

Pull carb off to see that it is a China knock off along with aftermarket cylinder and piston I believe. Fuel line and filter check out with no leaks. Tear carb apart to find it is bone dry inside. Gaskets look to be in proper order but I threw in a rebuild kit just cuz I have 1 and don't trust it. Re-install and still no flow. JUNK

Only thing i can think of is a passage not properly drilled. Ordered an OEM used carb from evilbay. Got another kit here waiting for it. Updates in the future !


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 12, 2021)

Oh.....also....

Some other new parts on the way. Impulse and intake tube and carb mounting block cuz 1 of the mounting screws is stripped out. Hence the red looking silicone or whatever crap in right hole. I don't trust it.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 12, 2021)

Pulled thistles I believe...


----------



## 9050lx (Dec 12, 2021)

Fourty dollar Husky 345.Pulled apart, resealed.Piston ,cylinder and rings look almost new.Almost new Oregon spur sprocket.Usable bar and chain.I almost feel guilty.


----------



## NvrDwn (Dec 13, 2021)

New saw and a dirty bench.


----------



## turkeybob (Dec 13, 2021)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Oh.....also....
> 
> Some other new parts on the way. Impulse and intake tube and carb mounting block cuz 1 of the mounting screws is stripped out. Hence the red looking silicone or whatever crap in right hole. I don't trust it.


Another solution is to helicoil the plastic block, works well, or drill through and put longer bolts with nyloc nuts


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 13, 2021)

turkeybob, I also thought about heat inserts. Heat them up then jam em into the plastic and let cool. That way I could use small bolts.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Dec 13, 2021)

I just took in a Jonsered 671. Customer installed new carb kit and lines last year, and cut a mountain of wood with it....however, it leaked fuel at any angle.

This year, its a no start, so I have been asked to service the fuel pump, tank vent, and fuel tank cap......What will I find when I dig into this fuel pump?


----------



## heimannm (Dec 13, 2021)

Mark


----------



## turkeybob (Dec 14, 2021)

Chevboy0167 said:


> turkeybob, I also thought about heat inserts. Heat them up then jam em into the plastic and let cool. That way I could use small bolts.
> 
> View attachment 948258


That's also possible, would have to try it on an old manifold first, sometimes this sort of plastic / nylon doesn't like being melted. The problem is usually created by people being too heavy handed, I used helicoils successfully even though I'm not a fan, it enables you to use original bolts, or keenserts / timeserts, which are more robust than helicoils


----------



## weimedog (Dec 15, 2021)

An old mish mash of parts a dealer had sold as a low hour late model saw to a fellow who wanted it to run like it was supposed to....
Has the old 5 screw cases, an early version el46 & early coil.  That's OK, replaced the stock gasket with 1/64 paper gasket, has a popup piston and some other stuff...run it tomorrow I think


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 19, 2021)

I hate this thing the more I read about it...... but lucky me as it is not mine! LOL

Many problems reported by many people. 1 person has had 5 replacements in 1 year! Unit will start on start setting but when turned to run, it dies out. Looks to have a cable operated choke and ON/OFF switch built into a rotary dial. Very confusing and unnecessary really. 

Owner claims to exercise it every 2-3 months. Fuel smells old and not treated. Original plug came out hard... like it was cross threaded in from factory. Can confirm when I finally got it out with some aluminum on the threads. Bosch plug. I put in an NGK with just a hint of thread lube. Went in well and tightened up fully. Removed idle screw to access plastic pilot jet to clean. It was clear. Put idle screw back in.

Got cold so I will finish it tomorrow. Gonna drain fuel and put fresh in with Stabil. Maybe a hint of Seafoam to help clean any crud out stuck in carb. Don't really wanna get into ripping carb out just yet... looks like a pain! And yes, this damn thing has a charcoal canister on it for emissions. GTBFKM.........


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 19, 2021)

Oh and by the way... this thing has only 14 hrs on it! Hahahahaha


----------



## heimannm (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 19, 2021)

^^^Damn!... if only my shopping cart looked like that when I hit up the grocery store.... LOL^^^


----------



## heimannm (Dec 19, 2021)

My parts washer is on the opposite end of my shop from my work bench. Rather that carrying the filthy parts across the shop after a tear down, and the dripping clean parts back across the shop to the bench, the cart has come in very handy. The scrapper across the street got in NIB a while back and offered it to me for a reasonable price. 

Mark


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 19, 2021)

Wow... NIB. Good score H. I must admit I too have purchased about 4 rolling tool carts in the past 3 yrs. And I am about to get a rolling mechanics table. Something such as this.....









Rolling Tool Table Tear Down Tray 220lb Adjustable Height for Holding in Red | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Rolling Tool Table Tear Down Tray 220lb Adjustable Height for Holding in Red at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## bob kern (Dec 20, 2021)

Next up on my bench will be the mystery Mac, and a 330 homey that I’ve had cleaned up and ready to go back together for a while. 
Anxious to get it back together as I have never used one of those. As with any saw it seems Some guys love them -some guys hate them.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 21, 2021)

Update on the generator and hahahaha...I win.

Decided to pull carb off and tear it down to have a look today. Kinda knew what I would find as the owner said he only exercise it once every 3 months. I just didn't wanna believe it with only 14 hrs on the clock..... she plugged up.

New gas on left and his gas pumped out of tank on right.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 21, 2021)

The new fuel is now treated and has 0% ethanol. This unit back up to operating status until the next of any 100 other problems they have happen... LOL


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Apr 16, 2022)

Let's bring this back from the dead no?

Update on the Rancher 55. I installed a new intake partition with new intake tube and impulse tube. Rebuilt a used OEM carb and chucked the China in the scrap heap. New air filter and spark plug.

Had spark out of the cylinder so I thought we good to go. Nope. Pulled till she flooded then held throttle wide open to help air out. Still have good bright blue spark. Tried new plug to cover my bases. No luck. Then I remembered it may not be a good spark under compression trick. Looked at the coil quick and see this....




Yeah... "here's ur sign!"

Got an OEM Husky coil at the tune of $70, gapped at 10-12 thou and it runs perfect. Even idled great after it started! Mind you, I just set the carb at base settings after I rebuilt it.

Got a new Husky 18" bar for a smoking deal on eVilbay with an Oregon EXL chain in 3/8 .050 68DL flavor. Got cold here in Iowa again so I will final tune and test when warms up again. I'm happy it is finally done! LOL


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Apr 16, 2022)

Pics...


----------



## Squareground3691 (Apr 16, 2022)

Mac go big or go home lol


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 16, 2022)

Had an old Homelite XL laying around in non-running condition so thought I'd try to get it going. Of course this one is the kind where you have to take it all apart to get to the carburetor so I did. Took the carb off, soaked it for a while then rinsed it in hot water. My mistake was not having the right carb kit on hand and the shop was closed this afternoon so I used some gaskets that weren't quite the right ones. Slapped it back together and it ran but not very well and it wouldn't idle. I also lost the little inlet lever spring and had to replace it with one I had, which probably wasn't the right one. Later on I'll probably do it all over again hopefully this time with the right parts...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 16, 2022)

I wonder what will happen if I put the wrong inlet lever spring on it? The one I used looks like a Walbro spring, not a Zama, but not sure what carb it came from..
I didn't find my old spring, it's laying on the floor somewhere, probably under wife's car..


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Apr 16, 2022)

I would think they pretty close in tension and length but can not confirm. Just for this reason is why I keep all the old parts I took out. Put them back in the new carb kit bag and label them used. I too have taken on many a hunt for parts that f**k right off into low earth orbit, never to be seen again...... sheesh!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 16, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> I would think they pretty close in tension and length but can not confirm. Just for this reason is why I keep all the old parts I took out. Put them back in the new carb kit bag and label them used. I too have taken on many a hunt for parts that f**k right off into low earth orbit, never to be seen again...... sheesh!


 Some of those springs in those XLs and Super 2s are nearly 50 years old, they can't have the same tension they had when new..


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Apr 16, 2022)

True, but can get ya running when launched one to the moon... hence the words "can not confirm".


----------



## ChillyB (Apr 16, 2022)

Apparently I'm a 1998 Husqvarna collector. Torn down on right is my first saw, a 350 waiting on intake boot upgrade parts and a carb refresh kit.

On left is a 55 I bought and cleaned up today. She cleaned up really nice, piston looks new, paint 9n front is 100%. Starts easy. Needed a bar and oil system clean and inspect (all was Ok, just needed cleaned).


----------



## cookies (Apr 17, 2022)

Last weekend I scored a ms170 and a 038 wood boss at a yard sale for a good deal. Had the 170 running after a carb rebuild later that day..the 038 had to have lots of small parts ordered so while waiting for deliveries I tore it down and got the cylinder decked to get squish numbers down from .045 to ..034 and with a bit of advice ported it some for better air flow. I fired it off today for the first time and it ran great, I was nervous with the number of things I modified . Hoping next week I can go run it through some wood and see how well it does.


----------



## bob kern (Apr 17, 2022)

cookies said:


> Last weekend I scored a ms170 and a 038 wood boss at a yard sale for a good deal. Had the 170 running after a carb rebuild later that day..the 038 had to have lots of small parts ordered so while waiting for deliveries I tore it down and got the cylinder decked to get squish numbers down from .045 to ..034 and with a bit of advice ported it some for better air flow. I fired it off today for the first time and it ran great, I was nervous with the number of things I modified . Hoping next week I can go run it through some wood and see how well it does.


I have a deal for Monday on a 455 rancher and a plastic homelite for $20 if he doesn’t flake out on me.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 17, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> True, but can get ya running when launched one to the moon... hence the words "can not confirm".


Wife moved her car this morning, I looked around, the spring was not in sight. I pulled out a big can full of carburetors from under my bench, there's several Walbro carbs in it, probably find one.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## JJT (Apr 18, 2022)

New 395xp. Thank you to my father in law for the new tsumura 32" bar and chain.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 19, 2022)

I bought a new carburetor kit for the Homelite XL, took me about 45 minutes or less to take the saw apart, rebuild the carburetor with the new kit and put it back together. I ran it for a while and then it got where I couldn't get it to idle down, no matter how I adjusted it. I then realized it was running out of fuel so I filled it up and the idle was back to normal. I never noticed before that these engines ran so fast when they were running out of gas. Some of my saws just die when they're out of gas, no high idle. Reckon something is wrong like an air leak? The H&L screws are set at a little over one turn..


----------



## KASH (Apr 20, 2022)

I can not count the number of saws where I have ben setting the carb get it just about perfect and then the high goes lean or the idle picks up.You would think after all these years I would check the tank for fuel before I start setting the carb.
Kash


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 23, 2022)

KASH said:


> I can not count the number of saws where I have ben setting the carb get it just about perfect and then the high goes lean or the idle picks up.You would think after all these years I would check the tank for fuel before I start setting the carb.
> Kash


I have an additional problem or two with the XL, I think I'm gonna have to drain the oil tank after I use the saw or it will leak oil on where it sits. I tried loosening the oil cap but that doesn't work. Also, oil and fuel run out the muffler when the saw runs, not just a little but quite a bit. When you first start the saw cold the idle is very fast then slows down as it warms up. I may either sell this one cheap or use it as a parts saw for my other small Homelite saws...


----------



## mojo jojo (Apr 30, 2022)

H266; suspected fuel line problem and testing it.


----------



## mogulmasher (Apr 30, 2022)

Dolmar 7900 basket case saw.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Apr 30, 2022)

Hate it already.... Can't even get the screws out for the air filter cover. Brass inserts in the fuel tank assembly just spinning.... locked up solid. Does not appear to have had fuel in the tank for quite a while. Lots of gunk sitting down in there.

Gotta ask the customer if he wants to spend $390 for just the bottom half before I cut it apart. Then add on any other problems I find....

This one may turn into a parts carcass....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 30, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Hate it already.... Can't even get the screws out for the air filter cover. Brass inserts in the fuel tank assembly just spinning.... locked up solid. Does not appear to have had fuel in the tank for quite a while. Lots of gunk sitting down in there.
> 
> Gotta ask the customer if he wants to spend $390 for just the bottom half before I cut it apart. Then add on any other problems I find....
> 
> ...


 Yeah, those are fun..


----------



## bob kern (Apr 30, 2022)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I bought a new carburetor kit for the Homelite XL, took me about 45 minutes or less to take the saw apart, rebuild the carburetor with the new kit and put it back together. I ran it for a while and then it got where I couldn't get it to idle down, no matter how I adjusted it. I then realized it was running out of fuel so I filled it up and the idle was back to normal. I never noticed before that these engines ran so fast when they were running out of gas. Some of my saws just die when they're out of gas, no high idle. Reckon something is wrong like an air leak? The H&L screws are set at a little over one turn..


Not out of the ordinary in my experience. Anymore the second I hear a difference in rpm, I shut it down for a fuel up.


----------



## Pioneer (May 1, 2022)

Latest build, Husqvarna 353 with ported cylinder.





My first attempt at porting, and I must have done something right because it screams. Before and after pictures of the ports, not even close in size compared to the stock cylinder. I widened them similar to the OEM cylinder, and then raised them slightly to make up for the base gasket delete. 






First couple of minutes of cutting it didn't have much power in the mid-range, but then suddenly it woke up, so I figured that was the rings seating in. The Oregon aluminum core bar in .325 and the Stihl 23 RS pro chain is a great combo for this saw, really fast cutting and light in weight. It responds well to tuning, idles nicely and restarts instantly. Can't wait for the weather to smarten up so I can get some more time on it.

The next saw is a Mac 35. Was hard to start and only ran 5 minutes until it quit with no spark. Coil swap solved the problem, now it fires on the first pull and runs like it should.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 11, 2022)

Ok, the first 350 tore down a little. And P/C is NFG. Along with all the usual suspects I have read about the intakes on these. Clamp ears are still there just not very tight on the cylinder. Melted and blocked impulse port, bent diaphragm in carb, fuel line and filter look and feel good but while I'm this far........ new OEM! Along with plenty of other new parts soon to fitted.

This one is getting the pop up Titanikel P/C kit along with new bearings and seals. Shall we call it the Titan 350???


----------



## bob kern (May 11, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Ok, the first 350 tore down a little. And P/C is NFG. Along with all the usual suspects I have read about the intakes on these. Clamp ears are still there just not very tight on the cylinder. Melted and blocked impulse port, bent diaphragm in carb, fuel line and filter look and feel good but while I'm this far........ new OEM! Along with plenty of other new parts soon to fitted.
> 
> This one is getting the pop up Titanikel P/C kit along with new bearings and seals. Shall we call it the Titan 350???
> 
> ...


From the looks of it I'm guessing nfg isn't for new factory good!?!?! Lol wow


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 11, 2022)

Yup. Got it to start and run but was not pumping fuel well. Of course I did this before tearing muffler off to see the damage. I had a feeling tho!


----------



## ChillyB (May 11, 2022)

Natural fix seems to be a 346 top end. Isnt that what all the cool kids are doing?


----------



## J D (May 11, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Ok, the first 350 tore down a little. And P/C is NFG. Along with all the usual suspects I have read about the intakes on these. Clamp ears are still there just not very tight on the cylinder. Melted and blocked impulse port, bent diaphragm in carb, fuel line and filter look and feel good but while I'm this far........ new OEM! Along with plenty of other new parts soon to fitted.
> 
> This one is getting the pop up Titanikel P/C kit along with new bearings and seals. Shall we call it the Titan 350???
> 
> ...


Looking at those transfer covers I don't think the cylinder is an original 350, more likely a 346/351/353 upgrade.
I'd be inclined to try & clean it up (especially if it's OEM). If you do & have success measure it carefully before ordering your piston as the after market ones are common in both 44.3mm & 45mm


----------



## ChillyB (May 11, 2022)

Any theory on what leads to the melty pulse nipple? Could lean condition cause saw to run so hot it melts that piece?


----------



## J D (May 11, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> Natural fix seems to be a 346 top end. Isnt that what all the cool kids are doing?


Yup


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D8LjMiTGPfI4&ved=2ahUKEwiC94u3o9j3AhX6TmwGHfxkChwQwqsBegQIBRAF&usg=AOvVaw0VkVrGpLRkYtZr9YSm8GOg


----------



## J D (May 11, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> Any theory on what leads to the melty pulse nipple? Could lean condition cause saw to run so hot it melts that piece?


I've seen it a couple of times but was never convinced the boot couldn't just be an aftermarket one of dubious quality


----------



## 9050lx (May 11, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> Natural fix seems to be a 346 top end. Isnt that what all the cool kids are doing?


Gotta do it just to experience the angry little monster.It really runs quite rapidly, and has torque.


----------



## 9050lx (May 11, 2022)

J D said:


> I've seen it a couple of times but was never convinced the boot couldn't just be an aftermarket one of dubious quality


I have had 2 OEM melt closed.Had to be lean or hot as Hades.


----------



## Woodslasher (May 11, 2022)

J D said:


> Looking at those transfer covers I don't think the cylinder is an original 350, more likely a 346/351/353 upgrade.
> I'd be inclined to try & clean it up (especially if it's OEM). If you do & have success measure it carefully before ordering your piston as the after market ones are common in both 44.3mm & 45mm


I think it's a later 350 jug, I have one with the same thing and I seem to recall @huskihl saying it was a legit 350 jug.


----------



## J D (May 12, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> I think it's a later 350 jug, I have one with the same thing and I seem to recall @huskihl saying it was a legit 350 jug.


Be interesting to compare both side by side... I guess it's possible at some point the decided to use the same part for the 350 as the 351 or 353


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 12, 2022)

Ughhhhh.... 96* here now.... Been mid to high 90"s for 3 days now. 

I may go out to the bench a bit later and pull the crank out. All I got to measure the cyl is calipers but will give it a go. Top of cyl says 45L on it. Has the factory dished piston.

I got the Titanikel kit just to try it out. These 2 saws are not show queens by any measure and I'm not gonna keep them..... or should I keep 1??? LOL Along with all the other saws I think I need???

I do have an all OEM 350 that is in great shape inside and out. Can't remember the year at the moment tho...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 12, 2022)

As far as the melted impulse tube, must be really common. Cheap materials??? Crud packed everywhere creating poor airflow from lack of simple cleaning?? Maybe not letting the saw cool down after long cuts before shutting down??? I don't know but it is a bit worrisome. Wish there was a better design or aftermarket fix.


----------



## splitpost (May 12, 2022)

Blue streak minor / IEL AB
I was given this old saw back in 2009 from my FIL, Being keen to get this old girl going I stripped it down ,glass bead blasted the whole thing and then other things took priority so I shelved it waiting for that rainy day ,well it finally arrived ,the only regret I have is my FIL has since passed and he never got to see it going .here's a few pics


----------



## camel2019 (May 12, 2022)

Nothing chainsaw related today 3 out of the 4 or 5 extra push mowers I had laying around got worked on to sell black one is a Frankenstein came with a kholer now has a tecumseh off of a parts mower


----------



## Clyde85 (May 12, 2022)

Picked up this 455 xtorq around Christmas time for 75 cad. Has a air leak. I think the young lad and I have it narrowed down to a stripped out screw hole in the intake manifold for mounting the carb. I thought it to be a good project to teach my 9 year old son how to fix some stuff himself.


----------



## ChillyB (May 12, 2022)

Dude, wipe the bar oil off your camera lens.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 12, 2022)

Welp... got the crank out. Good thing I did cause the bearings feel a bit rough and the wrist pin and bearing may have gotten a bit warm. Crank seals still felt pliable. Rod looks good as does the big end bearing. The seal around the cyl riser was stuck on there pretty dang good so I don't think it had a leak there.

By my cheap calipers, I seem to have a 44.93mm top end.


----------



## Clyde85 (May 13, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> Dude, wipe the bar oil off your camera lens.


I know sorry for the poor pictures. It's probably more than just bar oil. It could be motor oil, grease, 80w90...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 15, 2022)

Small progress today. I also cleaned all the plastic bits in water based parts cleaner. 

New tank vent, spiral fuel line and filter.

Found 1 of the 2 screws missing that hold the return spring cup in the recoil missing. The 1 that was still there was backed halfway out even. I wondered when I saw a couple of small nicks in the flywheel blades...


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 16, 2022)

My old 066 is on the bench right now. It was time for a re-ring at least, but with the addition of a 500i to the fleet, it needed something more to keep it relevant.

I did some work to the combustion chamber and milled the the base. Squish is going to be right at .020". The timing numbers on the intake and exhaust are actually really good, just minor stuff there. I did raise the transfers quite a bit, as it had A LOT of blowdown. Also opened up the transfers a bit, it should flow really well when done.

No pictures of the cylinder yet, I'm still not done with it. I still gotta mess with the intake and put some finishing touches on it.


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 16, 2022)

Finished the 066 tonight, I definitely enhanced what was already there. Picked up a coupla seconds in my test log(30" pine.)

Intake:


Exhaust, nice and shiny:



Transfers aren't as ugly as they look in the pic. You can also see what I did to the squish and base:


Get rid of this monstrosity:



And open it up to actually flow the 3 port muffler:



All done, it pulls an 8 pin with authority and stomps all over my 500i in the test log. Also threw a new tank on it, as the original leaked like a sieve.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (May 18, 2022)

266XP currently on the bench. Nice low hour unit. Getting new crank seals, o-rings, fuel hose, fuel filter, carb kit, and piston ring. Runs good but it is 30+ years old. Wanna make sure she’s mint.


----------



## Woodslasher (May 18, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> 266XP currently on the bench. Nice low hour unit. Getting new crank seals, o-rings, fuel hose, fuel filter, carb kit, and piston ring. Runs good but it is 30+ years old. Wanna make sure she’s mint.


That looks amazingly similar to a 266 my brother sold, similar condition but a metal tank saw and not an anniversary edition.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 18, 2022)

I guess on my bench next is a weedeater or two. One needs a carb and the other a coil. Not my favorite things to work on but better than my wife's car..


----------



## Squareground3691 (May 18, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> 266XP currently on the bench. Nice low hour unit. Getting new crank seals, o-rings, fuel hose, fuel filter, carb kit, and piston ring. Runs good but it is 30+ years old. Wanna make sure she’s mint





ballisticdoughnut said:


> 266XP currently on the bench. Nice low hour unit. Getting new crank seals, o-rings, fuel hose, fuel filter, carb kit, and piston ring. Runs good but it is 30+ years old. Wanna make sure she’s mint.


Nice saw , here’s a good one


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (May 18, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Nice saw , here’s a good one


Looks good. I just installed the husky four point dogs on mine.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (May 18, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> That looks amazingly similar to a 266 my brother sold, similar condition but a metal tank saw and not an anniversary edition.


Yeah I’m happy to finally have a 266. Been looking for a nice one for probably a year and a half.


----------



## Squareground3691 (May 18, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Looks good. I just installed the husky four point dogs on mine.


There a legendary workhorse Husky cord wood saw in the day , easy to fix basically all 2 series are have just about all of them 268 , 272 , 288 , 298 great saws enjoy yours it’s a good one


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 18, 2022)

at the small end of my workbench... an almost trashed 'gimme' hammer. just what i need, so it is in restoMod refurb... a hand me down, when a guy passed, so his best gave a load of tools to me. had sat in bottom of wet toolbox too long... but now is making a sweet hammer. will come in handy working barbed wire U's... or for what ever



hickory handle, head was rust red, head set wedges rusty bent nails. etc. watco dark walnut stain. varathane on that. more to come


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 18, 2022)




----------



## ChillyB (May 18, 2022)

Fixing up even an old hammer can be therapeutic. Glad not everyone throws out stuff because it's old.


----------



## SawBawss (May 18, 2022)

Got an MS441 torn apart on my bench, waiting for a new slug and jug. Previous owner put a threaded insert in spark plug hole and it burnt up the piston before blowing the insert out. In the mean time, made a handle for my felling hatchet and then decided to fix a broken hatchet head and make a handle for it too! Made the handles out of hardwood pallets. Took a lot of time and effort, but why buy a handle?


----------



## ChillyB (May 19, 2022)

Oh, the shame.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 19, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> Oh, the shame.
> View attachment 989366


 Those things don't fit on the bench nearly as well as a chainsaw..


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 20, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> Fixing up even an old hammer can be therapeutic. Glad not everyone throws out stuff because it's old.


plan to leave the head metal gray. and gave the handle another coat of watco. one more spot needs some glue. looking for my wedges... lol  but i may make one out of wood all the same! thinking of filling the missing pcs of wood with epoxy. and some light brown touch up paint. however it turns out will be better than how i found it. besides, it is jut a utility hammer! but will be back in service again!!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 20, 2022)

SawBawss said:


> Got an MS441 torn apart on my bench, waiting for a new slug and jug. Previous owner put a threaded insert in spark plug hole and it burnt up the piston before blowing the insert out. In the mean time, made a handle for my felling hatchet and then decided to fix a broken hatchet head and make a handle for it too! Made the handles out of hardwood pallets. Took a lot of time and effort, but why buy a handle?


got some old cedar fence pcs i saved. been a while. wood needed to dry. will get out one of my camp axes and make kindling with it. been drying, so dry mite light off just rubbing two stix together... lol.


----------



## president (May 20, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> 266XP currently on the bench. Nice low hour unit. Getting new crank seals, o-rings, fuel hose, fuel filter, carb kit, and piston ring. Runs good but it is 30+ years old. Wanna make sure she’s mint.


thats, a real nice example!


----------



## BrettS (May 21, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> Oh, the shame.
> View attachment 989366


Nothing wrong with having one of them on the bench, keeps things interesting, tidy example that one.


----------



## shoshinjoe (May 21, 2022)

this beauty was running when i picked it up, but now wont start. Its got spark and compression. I thought i may have flooded it but no. I’ve just ordered a carb kit, and will give the carb a clean and rebuild when it arrives. 

The bar has been horribly misused and wasnt adapted to the oiler slot. Im really hoping i can get this thing running again.


----------



## capetrees (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 21, 2022)

Baby steps today... waiting on wrist pin bearing and a few other small bits. Face ground the cyl riser on a granite block at work with 1500 grit. It truly was not straight and true! Used Mototseal for choice of sealant. Thankfully I remembered to install the ground strap last week as I did forget it when things got glued together yesterday!

Did some mowing in the backyard also. 

Drug out the trusty old 310 for a Piltz dog upgrade tho...


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 25, 2022)

Started working on another saw. It was impressive stock, I only hope I can improve it.


----------



## Czed (May 25, 2022)

A local kid wanted 200.00 for a beat up 266 fullwrap that's crazy.
I'm a lefty but I just have them on a few of my saws cutting on steep hills here they are handy
So I just used this 575/576 fullwrap
This is my truck saw I use it constantly.
I put a hyway popup piston and a closed port 268 cylinder on it
Previous owner junked the cylinder
Strong saw*.*





All I had to do was bend the down tube towards the saw to fit the tank fastener holes and grind down the thickness of the tube to clear the clutch cover all existing holes lined up perfectly.


The 365/372 wraps are a little more work to make fit you have to cut the bottom weld to modify it or I just drilled a second mounting hole.
my 266 top cover was broke so I grafted the front off a am 272 cover on it.
I wish someone would make 266 top covers I need 4 or 5


----------



## Czed (May 25, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> 266XP currently on the bench. Nice low hour unit. Getting new crank seals, o-rings, fuel hose, fuel filter, carb kit, and piston ring. Runs good but it is 30+ years old. Wanna make sure she’s mint.


Very nice saw 
my favorite series I've run them since the 80s
I like the 266 the best 
My stumpshot ported 266 has 220# comp 
It's fun to start.
Year's back I found a nos 66 and a 266se with a half wrap
at a old saw shop he was a hoarder
He wouldn't let them go.


----------



## Squareground3691 (May 25, 2022)

Czed said:


> Very nice saw
> my favorite series I've run them since the 80s
> I like the 266 the best
> My stumpshot ported 266 has 220# comp
> ...


266 is a workhorse of a cordwood saw ,


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (May 25, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> 266 is a workhorse of a cordwood saw ,


what is the catalog number of the twine holder? I would look for it at home because I have one saw that breaks my arm ;-) when starting


----------



## Squareground3691 (May 25, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> what is the catalog number of the twine holder? I would look for it at home because I have one saw that breaks my arm ;-) when starting


Just a random D handle no number on it check Amazon


----------



## Czed (May 25, 2022)

Google


Piotr Pakuła said:


> what is the catalog number of the twine holder? I would look for it at home because I have one saw that breaks my arm ;-) when starting


Snowmobile pull handles 
There's many versions.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (May 25, 2022)

I would prefer something on my side of the pond ;-) ok I will check these snowmobiles and snowmakers maybe


----------



## Squareground3691 (May 25, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> I would prefer something on my side of the pond ;-) ok I will check these snowmobiles and snowmakers maybe


Stihl makes a D handle don’t have numbers


----------



## Czed (May 25, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> I would prefer something on my side of the pond ;-) ok I will check these snowmobiles and snowmakers maybe








snowmobile pull handle | eBay


Kup snowmobile pull handle na eBay. Najlepsze oferty i okazje z całego świata!



www.ebay.pl


----------



## Squareground3691 (May 25, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> I would prefer something on my side of the pond ;-) ok I will check these snowmobiles and snowmakers maybe


*Part # 1128-195-3401 Stihl D handle just found it*


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (May 25, 2022)

I only found Chinese for $ 2.5


----------



## Czed (May 25, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> I only found Chinese for $ 2.5


That's about all we get here man is china made
Unless it's a us made pure billet aluminum 50.00usd version of course.
The china one's worked for a Lombardini diesal engine 
I have that would break every handle I had on it.


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 25, 2022)

I put Stihl Elasto-start handles/cords on almost all my saws that didn't have them. Even my 372 has a Stihl elasto-start...wayyyy more comfortable that way.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (May 25, 2022)

Czed said:


> Very nice saw
> my favorite series I've run them since the 80s
> I like the 266 the best
> My stumpshot ported 266 has 220# comp
> ...


I had been looking for a 266 for at least a year and a half before I found that 266XP. I figured eventually I’d find a nice one and boy did I. It’s a strong runner, I could run it as-is but I’m gonna go through it anyway. It’ll be in the rotation for many years to come.


----------



## Czed (May 26, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> I had been looking for a 266 for at least a year and a half before I found that 266XP. I figured eventually I’d find a nice one and boy did I. It’s a strong runner, I could run it as-is but I’m gonna go through it anyway. It’ll be in the rotation for many years to come.




I've never sold any of my 2 series and have had many of them since the 80s/90s 
A ported 266 is my favorite all around saw.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (May 26, 2022)

it looks like there are too many of them ;-)


----------



## Czed (May 26, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> it looks like there are too many of them ;-)


Nah 
I sold all the saws I didn't use anymore 
I'm keeping all my 2 series and 371/372 saws and parts 
Many parts are too hard to find now.
I bought this pile of 2 series a couple years ago 
When they do my knee replacement 
And I'm off work I'll build them.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (May 26, 2022)

Czed said:


> View attachment 990910
> 
> I've never sold any of my 2 series and have had many of them since the 80s/90s
> A ported 266 is my favorite all around saw.


Quite the assortment you have there. I’ve already got my eye on another 266 it’s a SE with a full wrap. And I just so happen to have a really nice 268 top end lying around.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 27, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Started working on another saw. It was impressive stock, I only hope I can improve it.View attachment 990687
> View attachment 990688


yo S_r like that saw workbench! would make D. Proenneke proud!!  the lathe says a lot about you!! of course, so does the clean shop! nice set up....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 27, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> it looks like there are too many of them ;-)


hi PP - more than enuff for my needs! lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 27, 2022)

ChillyB said:


> _Fixing up even an old hammer can be therapeutic._ Glad not everyone throws out stuff because it's old.


it is! u r right. but i guess, even eventually... i will get tossed out, too!!!

got my lil hammer project half-a**'d together, but then ran across TNN hickory handles. their tech told me what was wrong with my project, so i wham, bam... thank you! and knocked the head back off. cut a wood wdge slot in handle end, modded up the wedge, lubed it all (wood) with Titebond glue... and wham/bamm'd that in... trimmed and set it all with a steel wedge. couple days later worked on the handle end missing piece. wood filler all but dry mud. but wet enuff err moist... to smear in place. and some touch ups next day. its last 'hurrah!' stain test says wood filler will look good stained along with the hickory! all that has gone well...







and some artsie/tartsie art n paint planned now for the hammer head. 

noting Note A in their guide



https://www.tennesseehickory.com/images/RehandlingDirections.pdf


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 27, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> yo S_r like that saw workbench! would make D. Proenneke proud!!  the lathe says a lot about you!! of course, so does the clean shop! nice set up....


Thanks! I think I showed a picture of the whole bench elsewhere in this thread, but basically a rolling bench out scrap wood or the punkier logs that were out in my log pile. I've got a vise and chain spinner/breaker on it.

I'm a bit OCD about keeping the shop clean. I also enjoy running the lathe or working on saws...it's to me what fishing is to most other people...just a relaxing activity.

Your hammer is coming around. I really like being able to recycle or refresh an old tool into something useful again.


----------



## link (May 27, 2022)

Czed said:


> Nah
> I sold all the saws I didn't use anymore
> I'm keeping all my 2 series and 371/372 saws and parts
> Many parts are too hard to find now.
> ...


Whats the name of the cat?


----------



## Czed (May 27, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Quite the assortment you have there. I’ve already got my eye on another 266 it’s a SE with a full wrap. And I just so happen to have a really nice 268 top end lying around.


Buy all you can find
I used to get builder's or running 2 series for 50.00
Usually 3-450.00 for a runner now.
I have several ported 266/268/272 saws
And they run neck and neck 
With 24" bar's in hardwood.


I got this 97 low hour 268 off a guy in florida 
He was selling it on o pe 
Luckily my brother happened to live near him 
And picked it up for me.
Because that guy eventually ripped off several members buying saws from him online.
Strangely he took far less money from my brother than I agreed to for it.
I had zoo city saws port a closed port 268 for it
I just haven't put it on yet.


----------



## Sierra_rider (May 27, 2022)

Czed said:


> Buy all you can find
> I used to get builder's or running 2 series for 50.00
> Usually 3-450.00 for a runner now.
> I have several ported 266/268/272 saws
> ...



Even used saw prices are nuts nowadays. I bought my 500i new for less money than the clowns are asking for used 500s on Craigslist or Fakebook marketplace. I guess people with them bad enough to buy a marked up used saw?

I picked up these 2 044s for free awhile back. The one with the bar was a runner, albeit tired. The other had been straight gassed. I rebuilt both w/ aftermarket big bore cylinders and ported both. The one w/the bar is a particularly good work saw. Gobs of torque and pulls a long bar better than a 76cc saw should. 

Carpal tunnel issues means that I don't like running rubber AV Stihls for too long, so both are semi-retired. The one w/ the bar lives in the tool box of my truck with a 32" bar...not uncommon to have to cut big trees out of the road when it snows. The other, I plan on using to experiment with different porting theories...who knows, maybe build a hot saw out of it.


----------



## Czed (May 28, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Even used saw prices are nuts nowadays. I bought my 500i new for less money than the clowns are asking for used 500s on Craigslist or Fakebook marketplace. I guess people with them bad enough to buy a marked up used saw?
> 
> I picked up these 2 044s for free awhile back. The one with the bar was a runner, albeit tired. The other had been straight gassed. I rebuilt both w/ aftermarket big bore cylinders and ported both. The one w/the bar is a particularly good work saw. Gobs of torque and pulls a long bar better than a 76cc saw should.
> 
> ...


I refreshed this low hour 044 recently
For a friend just a stock rebuild.



New rings,carb kit,fuel line,dual port muffler etc
My 266 walked all over it
But it's no base gasket dual port muffler with a hyway popup.
I'm going to refresh a 046 for him soon.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 28, 2022)

Moving forward on some projects.....

Stihl concrete saw. I decided to cut and drill them air filter cover screws out. Got nothing to loose just trying to install new inserts or fill the holes and re-drill. Air filter is half plugged and soaked in fuel. NFG... Time to check compression and vac/pressure test.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 28, 2022)

Titan 350 update...

Flywheel rubbed transfer port. Had to grind it a bit and shave down the flywheel a little. Impulse port in wrong spot. Drilled thru cylinder and made a vacuum channel like the OEM CYl. Had a bit of coating chip off but it's down below ring so we good.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (May 28, 2022)

Czed said:


> I refreshed this low hour 044 recently
> For a friend just a stock rebuild.
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the versacut bar?


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 30, 2022)

Small gains today. Had a Chevy truck take up most of the day but got back to the 350 later...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 30, 2022)

More progress after mowing today.....


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 30, 2022)

And the Titan 350 all dressed up ready for date night!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (May 30, 2022)

Soo......... wash, rinse, repeat...???


----------



## Czed (May 31, 2022)

These seem well made for the price they are








Fiber Optic 3 Dot Sights Front Rear Red Green Dot for Taurus G3 w/o G2C G2S TX22 | eBay


Specification： Condition: 100% Brand New and Quality Guaranteed. Color: Green/Red Weight: 10G Material: Metal Features： CNC machined from aircraft grade aluminum, hard anodized and have durable, laser marked dots Precise edges and accurate aim Luminous materials can help you aim and shoot in...



www.ebay.com






It only took a few minutes to swap them out
I can see them much better than the factory sights.


----------



## Czed (May 31, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> How do you like the versacut bar?


They are lighter than some of the so called "lightweight" bars I have 
And a couple years ago
Somebody had them for 32.00 free ship for 24" d009
So I bought 4 or 5 can't remember but
I've never had an issue at all with them.
Other's say the tips wear out quick bore cutting 
I wouldn't know I don't hardly bore cut 
They said the same about tsumura 
Bars 
I have about 30 of them some from the 80s 
Never had a bad one great bar's.


----------



## huskyespañol (Jun 1, 2022)

A


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 1, 2022)

Czed said:


> Są lżejsze niż niektóre tak zwane „lekkie” batony, które mam
> A kilka lat temu
> Ktoś miał je za 32,00 za darmo statek za 24" d009
> Więc kupiłem 4 lub 5, nie pamiętam, ale
> ...


They wear out too quickly when someone stretches the chain too much or does not pour oil into the chain


----------



## Czed (Jun 1, 2022)

I found this at my friends house she inherited 
her dad he bought it new in 1980



It's a low hour saw 
I got it running but it'll need a carb kit and fuel line.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Jun 2, 2022)

My bench. They all run. Even the Husky! It's the only Husky I own. A ported 288. It dose alright. For a Husky!


----------



## huskyespañol (Jun 2, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> mi banco Todos corren. ¡Incluso el Husky! Es el único Husky que tengo. Un 288 portado. Se dosifica bien.  ¡Para un husky!
> View attachment 992773


miunico bueno que tienes je je je


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 2, 2022)

I also manage to do that sometimes ;-)


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 2, 2022)

huskyespañol said:


> miunico bueno que tienes je je je


my only good thing you have heh heh


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 4, 2022)

Welp, I got the other girl getting ready for her second chance at life...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 4, 2022)

Notice this time I forgot the damn ground strap..... ugh..... Lucky I caught it before the Mototseal dried!


----------



## ValleyForge (Jun 4, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> My bench. They all run. Even the Husky! It's the only Husky I own. A ported 288. It dose alright. For a Husky!
> View attachment 992773


It’s good to keep a husky around for the grandkids to play with….lol


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 6, 2022)

Decided to tear down a lil Husky 141 I had on the back burner that would not rev quick or take tuning adjustments properly. Bingo.... intake side. She ate fines and/or chips at some point I think. Nothing missing internally.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 6, 2022)

And oh..... I do have an OEM cyl kit here with bearings/seals! Picked it up 2 yrs ago on the bay for like $20 I think. Score. Now to find a piston...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 8, 2022)

Went hoggin a bit tonight. Less plating chipping but my aim may be a bit off... LOL Not gonna matter, still will give vacuum to impulse circuit. This is the Titanikel Pop up kit for Husky 350 #2. This saw will get the bigger ported muffler I have.

That meteor kit I got will go in 350 #3.

Should be loads of fun to run them all and compare to a bone stock 350 I also have.


----------



## Pepster (Jun 8, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> And oh..... I do have an OEM cyl kit here with bearings/seals! Picked it up 2 yrs ago on the bay for like $20 I think. Score. Now to find a piston...
> 
> View attachment 993877
> View attachment 993880


That 141 is a good saw just for the plentiful parts availability.
Meteor pistons, Caber rings ect...

I have a Poulan 2600 (same engine).
Poulan did a good job building the 141 family.
Made in Nashville Arkansas IIRC.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 9, 2022)

On my bench next is a Homelite XL2..owner can't get it to start and it's only sat for about 20 years...tore it down and the carburetor was full of oil! No fuel at all, just what looked like motor oil. I'm gonna clean and kit the carb and install new fuel and oil lines and see what happens then. Not a big fan of working on these but this isn't my first...

Something else: Since there was bar oil in the carb I guess it means that the little diaphragm in the oiler system is kaput or missing so I have to find another one or bypass that part.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 9, 2022)

Pepster, yeah I have used Meteor pistons in past 136/141 builds but don't see them available on eBay any more. I mean the 141 size, (40mm), is out of stock. The 136, (38mm), is available for now. I picked up an OEM Husky piston kit for $16 the other day and I'm ok with that.

Yup, prices on parts still cheap and plentiful so far. And if you burn 1 up, drop it or run it over, not a huge loss!


----------



## logdog902 (Jun 9, 2022)

Tinkering on this labor of love lately… bought as a none runner for cheap and figured it to be the old points ignition system. Switched that out and boom! Works great! Until 24 hours later when it won’t start and the spark looks like the electrical equivalent to a wet fart again. 

She sits in the corner of the shop until I find the time to change the coil out I suppose…


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 9, 2022)

The original "Eco" engine fell, so I got a big Chinese block ;-) not eco


----------



## Wombat Ranger (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 9, 2022)

Well.... ran into a bit of a snag placing the Titanikel pop up cyl on to check my squish. NFGAA. Bolts bottom out before she sits pretty. Took some measurements as the cyl base looked a bit thin. Yup.

So I measure the toasted OEM cyl and then the Meteor kit cyl I have for victim #3. OEM and Meteor fit nicely! Squish with the HWY pop up piston inside the Meteor jug with no base gasket, I getting .017 to .020 in 4 different places. A bit on the low side I would think??? 

Motoseal would add what..... .008-.010"? Or I do have an OEM Husky gasket and a Stens one on hand. Thickness measurements in the pics. Also, of course I have shave down the outside of the transfer port on the FW side for contact issues. Will also shave a bit of the FW where it hits.

So what say you about my low squish dilemma with the Meteor jug and pop up? Let it ride? Or should I cut down the bolts and fit up the Titanikel jug? That dang pop up comes up close!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 9, 2022)

Few more...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 9, 2022)

OMFG.... I just realized a rookie mistake..... I never even thought about sticking in a spark plug to see if the pop up hits with no base gasket! 
Yikes.... looks like I need a distraction.... Ladies and gentlemen, Mr. Conway Twitty!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone have an idea what model the Jon is? 
I also made a rookie mistake! A big rookie mistake! I forgot the threads on the end of the shaft were reversed! I put an impact to it and snapped the end of the crank right off when trying to remove the clutch!


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 10, 2022)

If it does not go with a small hammer, take a larger one ;-) Jon50?


----------



## ChillyB (Jun 10, 2022)

Chevboy, I’m interested that your squish is so close to optimal but seems uneven. Most would put a thicker gasket. A new guy who doesn’t know any better might attach a circle of wet sanding paper with double sided tape to the top of an old piston of the correct diameter and lap in the last couple 0.001” for perfect and even squish. I’d keep the cylinder upside down with oiled paper so the slurry doesn’t get on the sides of piston and cylinder walls. I might squirt a bit of aerosol oil such as WD40 into plug hole while lapping. I bet it would take no time at all to lap the roof of combustion chamber, and you’d be assured there are no low spots where squish was even tighter than the four spots you measured.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 10, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Well.... ran into a bit of a snag placing the Titanikel pop up cyl on to check my squish. NFGAA. Bolts bottom out before she sits pretty. Took some measurements as the cyl base looked a bit thin. Yup.
> 
> So I measure the toasted OEM cyl and then the Meteor kit cyl I have for victim #3. OEM and Meteor fit nicely! Squish with the HWY pop up piston inside the Meteor jug with no base gasket, I getting .017 to .020 in 4 different places. A bit on the low side I would think???
> 
> ...


Yes, the motoseal will add around .009". If I wasn't inclined to do more modifications, I'd just put it together with motoseal and make sure there is no clearance issues. It is odd that the mounting locations on the base are that much thinner. In my own case, I might clean up a cylinder like that on my lathe.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 10, 2022)

Hopped up my 201tcm a bit today. I went pretty conservative with it, but it's like a new saw. Gone is the sluggish powerband, it's now quite snappy...I think this will cure my desire for a 020t/200t. 



Some work on the lathe to cut the squish band for a gasket delete.





Raised the exhaust port quite a bit, it didn't hurt the torque one bit either:



All done, my 2511t may not be my favorite top handle anymore:


----------



## Czed (Jun 10, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Hopped up my 201tcm a bit today. I went pretty conservative with it, but it's like a new saw. Gone is the sluggish powerband, it's now quite snappy...I think this will cure my desire for a 020t/200t.
> View attachment 994772
> 
> 
> ...


I'll never understand all the love for the 200t's 
People want bank for saws and parts now
Those cinder blocks weren't very popular here I never cared for working on them personally.
If I need one I'll get a 2511 

But for now I'm running one of these 90.00 china jobbies for limbing 
This is my 4th one everytime I got one my friends and neighbors wanted them
They are all holding up fine no issues.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 10, 2022)

Czed said:


> I'll never understand all the love for the 200t's
> People want bank for saws and parts now
> Those cinder blocks weren't very popular here I never cared for working on them personally.
> If I need one I'll get a 2511 View attachment 994779
> ...



I kinda understand the love for the 200t, but not enough to pay what people are asking for used saws nowadays. The 020t had even better stock porting, but doesn't have the same love as the the 200t, even though it's pretty much the same saw...it's about as perfect as a stock top handle can get IMO.

I bought my 201tcm new for less than people are asking for some well-used 200t's. A little work to the cylinder and now I have a saw that runs stronger than a 200t, yet has better AV. M-tronic gets a lot of hate, but I've had good luck with the more recent M-tronic...my 201 has never had a running issues.

My other climbing saw is the 2511t. I haven't torn into that motor yet, I'm not sure what I can improve on with it yet. The only mods have been gutting the muffler, adding a larger outlet/deflector, 3-point dogs, and a narrow-kerf 16" bar/chain. It runs really well and is probably quicker for limbing than the stock 201.

I love the weight on the 2511, but like the torque of the 201 when it comes to chunking down trees or taking big limbs. The 2511 does alright with it's current set up, but the 201 is great for piecing out a tree until I get to the point that I need a longer bar. Then it's time for the ms400...I used to use the 372 for that, but I've been chasing light weight above all else when in the tree.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 10, 2022)

ChillyB , it may be cuz I don't have the ring on the piston or just that this HWY cylinder is a bit out of spec. I did use .031 solder cuz I thought the .060 I have may be a bit too thick. For grins I will check it again tomorrow for as I have not removed it after those findings. 

Sierra Rider, the real funny part about the base thickness is that the HWY kit I put on my fist 350 was smooth sailing. Thick like the OEM Husky base. Even went with a BGD on that 1. This second kit cyl may have been shaved down too far from factory to used at all. Or at the minimum have to add 2 base gaskets to clear the piston. 

Hmmmm.... More experiments needed for evidence.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 10, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> ChillyB , it may be cuz I don't have the ring on the piston or just that this HWY cylinder is a bit out of spec. I did use .031 solder cuz I thought the .060 I have may be a bit too thick. For grins I will check it again tomorrow for as I have not removed it after those findings.
> 
> Sierra Rider, the real funny part about the base thickness is that the HWY kit I put on my fist 350 was smooth sailing. Thick like the OEM Husky base. Even went with a BGD on that 1. This second kit cyl may have been shaved down too far from factory to used at all. Or at the minimum have to add 2 base gaskets to clear the piston.
> 
> Hmmmm.... More experiments needed for evidence.


 
Without the ring on the piston, the actual squish might be even tighter than you think. You could be getting a smidge of excess play because of the piston being able to deflect in the cylinder(if you just test through the spark plug hole like I do.) 

I've only had minimal experience with a Hyway cylinder, but I wasn't impressed. I used a Hyway big bore cylinder on an 044...it likely would've been alright if I just put it together as delivered. IIRC, the squish was within the realm of OEM Stihl stuff. I ended up milling and porting it...it had the flakiest plating I've ever seen on a saw cylinder...crappy Farmertec cylinders have better plating than that Hyway did. 

Anyway, I was able to eventually get my port edges to good plating and threw it all together. It was a real strong runner, but I tore it down recently and the plating started flaking off around all the ports. I didn't have a lot of hours on that cylinder either. I hope mine was just a defective cylinder, as I haven't heard many bad things about the Hyway. That experience just kinda turned me off to them.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 10, 2022)

These 2 Titanikel kits look very good. No different from the Meteor kit I got here. But looks can be f**k all too.

On a more positive note, the 141 is reborn!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 12, 2022)

Updates on squish measurements. Installed the Caber ring on the HWY pop up in the Meteor cyl. No base gasket. Measured in 4 places using .031" solder. Also put a plug in to see if piston hits and that is a NEGATIVE. Whew.... no Conway Twitty today for you!

Sierra rider was correct on the piston rocking theory and ChillyB spot on aboot the readings all over the place. Readings looking much more in line now. Looks like I gotta put a base gasket in on this one.

Que my crude drawing...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 12, 2022)

Now, if I go with the OEM Husky base gasket, I will get aboot .0375 squish or a bit less when torqued down. I should be golden on that. 

I drilled and dug an impulse channel on the Meteor cyl today. Aim is better but a bit of plating chipping. Looks ugly but will work. Started with 600 grit then moved to 1500 to smooth it all out. Should be ok!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 13, 2022)

I just scored a coupla free saws...

First up is a circa 1981 Homelite Super xl auto. It feels like it has good compression, but I really haven't looked into getting this saw running. It'll go on the back burner until later.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 13, 2022)

Second saw...early Echo 8000, I'm guessing 1985ish. Almost all metal, even metal tank and handle.

Given to me as a non runner. As seen in the pictures, it's seen very little use...just kinda dirty. It hadn't been run in years and bad gas in it. I didn't think it would run with out some new rubber pieces, but with fresh fuel and a lot of pulling, I got it to pop.

A little bit of tuning and it actually runs really well. I didn't get to cut with it, I need a bar. The bar that came on it is actually a Husky mount and too big for the studs.

IDK what I'm actually going to do with this saw, possibly give to my old man as a firewood saw or keep it just for an edging mill...I've already got 5 saws that are about this size or bigger. Either way, I'm already planning some port work on it. It's a pretty straightforward cylinder to get a little more power out of it.

Only missing the chain brake:



This saw looks like it was barely used:


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 13, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Updates on squish measurements. Installed the Caber ring on the HWY pop up in the Meteor cyl. No base gasket. Measured in 4 places using .031" solder. Also put a plug in to see if piston hits and that is a NEGATIVE. Whew.... no Conway Twitty today for you!
> 
> Sierra rider was correct on the piston rocking theory and ChillyB spot on aboot the readings all over the place. Readings looking much more in line now. Looks like I gotta put a base gasket in on this one.
> 
> ...





Chevboy0167 said:


> Now, if I go with the OEM Husky base gasket, I will get aboot .0375 squish or a bit less when torqued down. I should be golden on that.
> 
> I drilled and dug an impulse channel on the Meteor cyl today. Aim is better but a bit of plating chipping. Looks ugly but will work. Started with 600 grit then moved to 1500 to smooth it all out. Should be ok!
> 
> View attachment 995259


With those numbers, I'd run no base gasket. With some moto-seal, you should have squish numbers in the low-mid 20's...which is spot on IMO.

Of course, double check it after it's bolted together...but if over .020"ish with motoseal, I'd run it.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 14, 2022)

Well damn Sr... now ya got me on the fence! LOL I did stick the Husky gasket on but didn't have time to actually check it. Will make that a priority tomorrow before work. 

Did some grinding/sanding on the FW and outside transfer port. Had 1 small spot still hitting so gotta shave a bit more off and should be good there. 

That old Echo iron looks great ! Love them older Kioritz engines. My 25 yr old SRM230 trimmer made by them. Still running strong without major repairs!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 16, 2022)

On my bench today, rather beside the bench, is my truck. After about a half an hour I finally got the air conditioner to work. Funny when you get used to something you feel like from then on you have to have it! I had a little trouble with the R134a cans since they changed the tops on them and nobody told me...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 19, 2022)

Yard duties and truck repair priorities took most of today but gained a bit on The Pop Up Meteor 350 as it's called???? Gonna try BGD with Motoseal then recheck the squish and see if it holds water..... safely anyways!


----------



## av8or3 (Jun 19, 2022)

Built from mostly NOS parts , a brand new Sachs -Dolmar 117. Cuts like a demon with a 20” bar , full comp chain. Not bad looking either.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 19, 2022)

Damn.... I picked the wrong day to limb some trees for a friend. Was 90* plus in my neck of the woods. At least I was done by 1 pm. Sweat soaked a realized how tired I got! Quick shower then out to the bench if I could lift my arms any... was a struggle.

Got around to the chop saw after some parts arrived. Should be good to go on this fix. I found 2.5 out 3 of the fresh air intake tubes blocked closed with dust and back sprayed fuel. Poor saw was choking to death!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 19, 2022)

So of course the Pop Up 350 felt neglected and jealous of the Stihl, and this happened... Will check final squish again tomorrow...TOO HOT!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 19, 2022)

Those chop saws just don't have a chance unless you're cutting metal with them. Concrete or stone is a killer on them, you just can't clean them enough..


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 19, 2022)

Texas size 10-4 on how packed and caked with crap they get! This is a 2011 model and does appear to be in good condition for its age. Although it has been sitting for at least 2 yrs I was told.


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 20, 2022)

Husqvarna 257 to 262 conversion. Had to do some repairs on the top cover, so it was painted black so I wouldn't have to mess with color matching, and I just prefer the color combo anyway.
Other issues, broken choke lever, (a weak spot on these saws) striped thread for holding the top cover down, plugged fuel filter, squashed metal inserts in the clutch cover. Did new crank seals and carb kit. Had to relieve the side of the 262 cylinder to clear the flywheel.

At 12.3 lbs it's a decently light saw for 62 cc's. A couple of tanks through it so far. It's average as far as power goes for its displacement, the limiting factor on these saws is the induction system and carburetor. Upsizing would take major modification and would be necessary for some real power gains.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 20, 2022)

Back on my bench is a Homelite XL2. I took it all apart, rebuilt the carb, put it back together and it appears to have a rather large air leak somewhere! It's not my saw and I don't know of anything I did to make the air leak but guess in the future I'll be tearing it down again...


----------



## heimannm (Jun 21, 2022)

1.4 In3 and direct drive 3/8" pitch chain...

Mark


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 21, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> So of course the Pop Up 350 felt neglected and jealous of the Stihl, and this happened... Will check final squish again tomorrow...TOO HOT!
> 
> View attachment 997120
> View attachment 997121
> View attachment 997122


You check the squish out, I'm curious to see how it turned out with motoseal...I was betting it was going to spot on with motoseal.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 21, 2022)

Nothing too crazy today...lotsa running around and other projects.

I need to throw an 880 cylinder on the lathe...2.5" round bar is quite expensive, so I figured I'd do it on the cheap. Thick wall tubing and I welded a cap on the end to cut squish. I was initially concerned about deflection, but I don't see that being an issue now.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 23, 2022)

Didn't get a bunch done on the cylinder today, other priorities like working on one of my dirtbikes, but did get the squish band and base cut. I'm going with .030" of squish on this one, should be good for it's intended purpose and for the size of the cylinder. I usually run a tighter band in the smaller saws.

The port work will be for another day.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 26, 2022)

Ok... sadly Sierra the mototseal did not help at all. My readings maybe went up .0005. I must remind you and myself that I did run the cyl riser on some 1500 grit sandpaper on top of a granite block to get things strait and flat. Maybe a bit too well! LOL

I tore it all back down and removed the Motoseal with brake parts cleaner which works very well I must say. Then threw in the thin stock Husky gasket. Squish is around .037". Should be ok with that pop up in there.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 26, 2022)

Today was spa day for her and then ready for the prom after!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 26, 2022)

Family photo op!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 26, 2022)

Round 3? Anyone wanna come over and do this for me? Bout burned out on these chassis... Hahahaha...


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 26, 2022)

Port work done on the aftermarket 880 cylinder. It came out pretty good, I didn't go too crazy on it.. just chasing a tighter squish band and getting port number where I think they should be on a saw this size.

Offset intake port, it's actually symmetrical on the cylinder wall.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 26, 2022)

I also got a bar adapter to run my Stihl bar on the freebie Echo 800p I got. I still had to do some slight modifications to the bar, but it works.

This was the first time I cut with this Echo...everything I read was that they were torquey, which this one definitely is. The caveat to that, is it's also verrrry slow.

I'm going to give it to my old man, he needs a bigger firewood saw and I'll honestly never pick this saw over any of my >70cc Huskies or Stihls. Just for fun, he tried out one of my ported 76cc 044s back to back with this Echo...let's just say it's not a fair comparison and I'll be doing some work on the Echo before he gets it.


Next to the ported bb 044...this particular 044 is one of the strongest running work saws I've built. It even beats up all over my fancy new 500i...for now.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 26, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Ok... sadly Sierra the mototseal did not help at all. My readings maybe went up .0005. I must remind you and myself that I did run the cyl riser on some 1500 grit sandpaper on top of a granite block to get things strait and flat. Maybe a bit too well! LOL
> 
> I tore it all back down and removed the Motoseal with brake parts cleaner which works very well I must say. Then threw in the thin stock Husky gasket. Squish is around .037". Should be ok with that pop up in there.


That sucks...you know what that means right? Time to buy a lathe lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 26, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Ok... sadly Sierra the mototseal did not help at all. My readings maybe went up .0005. I must remind you and myself that I did run the cyl riser on some 1500 grit sandpaper on top of a granite block to get things strait and flat. Maybe a bit too well! LOL
> 
> I tore it all back down and removed the Motoseal with brake parts cleaner which works very well I must say. Then threw in the thin stock Husky gasket. Squish is around .037". Should be ok with that pop up in there.


I might get flamed for this, but squish doesn't always have to be .020". I'd say that's optimal, but there's more to it than that. For one, you might worry about carbon build up on a really tight band. You'll get a bump in compression, so that'll help the torque. The exhaust port will have also dropped with a bunch of sanding...it won't be a huge change, but bit less duration which favors low-mid power.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 26, 2022)

I may delve into porting some yrs down the line but for now I don't have the time to devote to it. Heck... I didn't even touch this last saw until today from last weekend. Nice hot weather here and yardwork never ends...

My lowest squish number was .0165" on the intake side. The squish band was defiantly not cut even! And with that pop up in there, I didn't wanna take the chance of sending it to the moon. Oh believe me, I did think aboot it tho!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jun 26, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> I may delve into porting some yrs down the line but for now I don't have the time to devote to it. Heck... I didn't even touch this last saw until today from last weekend. Nice hot weather here and yardwork never ends...
> 
> My lowest squish number was .0165" on the intake side. The squish band was defiantly not cut even! And with that pop up in there, I didn't wanna take the chance of sending it to the moon. Oh believe me, I did think aboot it tho!


I'm still learning about porting...it's a deep rabbit hole for sure, but I'm understanding it a lot more than I used to. 

I've seen some funny squish bands, especially on some aftermarket cylinders. I've started cutting them on the lathe and ended up double and triple checking my run-out, only to find out that I'm square, but the manufacturer wasn't.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 26, 2022)

At this point, I'm thinking of not using that HWY cyl that has a thin flange base and going with an OEM 346XP top end for this last 350 I have. Pricey but should work out just fine with or without a base gasket. I think I would have to use 2 or even 3 gaskets on that thin cyl I have just to be use-able!

Ya know... just for grins I will grab a few base gaskets and see what it takes to use that Titanikel cly on this next build. Maybe I will just slather them in Motoseal and hope for the best. She sure don't look like no shelf queen!


----------



## J D (Jun 27, 2022)

Can make yourself a thicker gasket out of copper sheet, just anneal it between uses.
Even easier to make yourself a thin gasket out of an appropriate thickness paper or can. I tend to favor beer cans as it makes for a good excuse to "empty" one


----------



## av8or3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Off the bench after complete rebuild starting with new crank. Runs and cuts real good!


----------



## av8or3 (Jun 27, 2022)

Once the big Partner was going, I felt motivated to get the little one up and going. Now it does. Weird design for an oil pump.


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Jun 27, 2022)

I really need a bench ...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jun 28, 2022)

Hey Smitty.... portable bench maybe? I got one. Really comes in handy!









Eisen ET018 Mechanics Rolling Work Table Adjustable Mobile Tray Table for Sho... 6451355194250 | eBay


Tool Tray Cable With Wheels. Capacity, orange. Suitable for indoor or outdoor use. Orange Heavy-Duty Adjustable Work Table 4 Swivel Wheels 220 lb Capacity, Tear Down Tray 28.9" x 19.8" Moblie Portable Industrial Desk.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Smitty Smithsonite (Jun 28, 2022)

I have one just like that - I painted it black. It's full to the brim, too.  If you zoom in on the tail end of the trailer, it's got Summit and Amsoil stickers on it.

In hindsight I should've built another 20' feet onto my barn addition. It would also help if I could just say NO to free stuff, lol.

The truck makes a great portable workbench, too.


----------



## KASH (Jun 28, 2022)

What model is the bigger Partner?I have two R420s and two P70s I really like these saws they are well laid out start and run really well and they cut very good.
Kash


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 28, 2022)

R420 = 4.0 Cu.in. ☺


----------



## KASH (Jun 28, 2022)

Tks 65 ccs on the 420 70 on the p70.
Kash


----------



## av8or3 (Jun 28, 2022)

KASH said:


> What model is the bigger Partner?I have two R420s and two P70s I really like these saws they are well laid out start and run really well and they cut very good.
> Kash


P100 Super 
Had to replace a crankshaft I damaged removing the flywheel. Also, the previous mechanic had bent the copper tube for the oil tank vent down into a semi-circle so that it was submerged in oil. The result of that was when you turn the saw off everything in there gets real hot and starts to expand and then it is forced out the vent tube. It empties the oil tank down to the level of the vent tube opening. Made a hell of a mess. Fixed that.


----------



## dwizum (Jun 28, 2022)

MS661 I bought as a basket case, missing several important parts (cylinder, muffler, handle, sprocket cover, intake boot, etc) and no idea on history or condition. I've put it mostly back together and am just waiting on a few screws from the dealer to get the handle on and get it ready to use. In the meantime I started it up and let it idle for a few minutes. Popped on the first pull and started on the second, not too shabby for how much of a mess it was!




The piston was present when I bought the saw and had some scoring on the exhaust end, towards the clutch side. It passed leak and vacuum tests after I rebuilt it so I'm not sure if the scoring was from a lube failure or due to an air leak in something I replaced (i.e. the intake boot). It did have a small amount of gas in it when I got it, and the gas did have oil in it, but who knows. I put a hyway cylinder and piston kit on it since I couldn't find an OEM at a reasonable price. I'm pretty happy with the hyway parts.




The only outstanding potential issue is that there's a lot of black sludgy buildup behind the clutch. Not sure if it has a bar oil leak or something else is going on, or maybe it's just dirty from use or misuse. I'm going to clean the sludge off and keep an eye on it to see if I can spot a fresh leak once it's got some time on it. No immediate signs of damage or anything severe and it holds oil in the tank just fine.


----------



## av8or3 (Jun 28, 2022)

The damage to that piston could have been caused by crud blocking the cooling fins on the cylinder. It may not be a leak. Couldn’t hurt to check for that, but if the saw is encased in crud , that would be your answer.


----------



## av8or3 (Jun 28, 2022)

I pimped out my Partner with this really nice decal set from Sugar Creek Supply.


----------



## dwizum (Jun 28, 2022)

av8or3 said:


> The damage to that piston could have been caused by crud blocking the cooling fins on the cylinder. It may not be a leak. Couldn’t hurt to check for that, but if the saw is encased in crud , that would be your answer.



Yeah, could have been that I suppose. Really hard to say since the cylinder wasn't included with the saw, so I have no idea what sort of shape it was in. 

The clutch area was the only area which was really cruddy, as far as I could tell.

I'm hoping to put some hours on it this weekend, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 28, 2022)

My latest is a Stihl MS311 chainsaw that won't start, plenty of compression, gas in sparkplug hole and it won't hit a lick! I checked and it has a very weak or no spark. Guess I'll be ordering a module as soon as I make sure it's not the kill wire..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 29, 2022)

Pretty bad when I don't even know what kind of saw is on my bench. Turns out the 311 is actually a 361, it said 311 on one spot and 361 on another. I looked it up and it looks like a 361. I rechecked it again today and it had noticeable spark but this 79 year old guy can't pull the saw over hard enough to get a compression check or to get it to start. I think I'm gonna find a younger arm to pull it over and see what I have...Funny, the 361 I own isn't that hard to start!


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 29, 2022)

Someone could modify the engine compression and more oil or carbon will increase it too


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 29, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> Someone could modify the engine compression and more oil or carbon will increase it too


Yes, it could be carboned up. Another thing is the comp. release may be carboned up also, I have a Husqvarna 353 that needs a new release valve..
Usually, the saws I get in here are likely to be neglected so I usually don't consider any of them to have been modified, since most modifiers keep their equipment clean..
I think I'll ask the owner of this saw how much he wants to spend on repairs because it'll probably need torn down if it's carboned up or needs a rebuild like mine did..


----------



## Mike Ray (Jun 30, 2022)

wish I had room for another bench , the one I have now hides what ever is laid on it.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 30, 2022)

I took the 361 apart and the rings and piston look perfect, no scratches on it or the cylinder. I checked the top of the piston and it had no carbon on the top. I think I will order a new comp. release valve for it and look under the cylinder to see if they put a gasket under it, I assume it has because I don't think the muffler has ever been removed since new because the little covers are still on the front muffler bolt holes..


----------



## dwizum (Jun 30, 2022)

I took the clutch off again to have another look at the gunk. I'm pretty convinced that it's just normal gunk and not an active leak back there.

Bad news though, as I was putting the clutch back together, I thought something seemed off, so I took it back apart again and looked at the components, and I realized that the needle bearing is shot. The plastic has been worn away on the very bottom edge of the bearing, such that you can push the needles sideways and sort of slide them out. I've never seen one fail like that...


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 30, 2022)

dwizum said:


> I took the clutch off again to have another look at the gunk. I'm pretty convinced that it's just normal gunk and not an active leak back there.
> 
> Bad news though, as I was putting the clutch back together, I thought something seemed off, so I took it back apart again and looked at the components, and I realized that the needle bearing is shot. The plastic has been worn away on the very bottom edge of the bearing, such that you can push the needles sideways and sort of slide them out. I've never seen one fail like that...


It's odd that the aftermarket bearings have metal cages whereas the OEM are some kind of plastic..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 30, 2022)

Mike Ray said:


> wish I had room for another bench , the one I have now hides what ever is laid on it.


Mines got three chainsaws on it plus parts for about 100 saws..


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm open to suggestions on the 361. I can't see any reason why it won't fire when you drop a little fuel mix in the spark plug hole, since it has compression and spark. I suppose I could check the flywheel key to make sure it's on correctly, maybe do a vac/pressure test. If those turn out all right then I'm REALLY open to suggestions!


----------



## dwizum (Jul 1, 2022)

Compression + air + fuel + timing + spark. You've basically confirmed three of the four, right? Timing seems like the next thing to check!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 1, 2022)

dwizum said:


> Compression + air + fuel + timing + spark. You've basically confirmed three of the four, right? Timing seems like the next thing to check!


I'll pull the flywheel next, check the keyway... Once I did one of these and the flywheel was actually the wrong part number, for a different model saw! You never know when someone brings you a used saw what's been done to it.


----------



## dwizum (Jul 1, 2022)

Speaking of you never know, here's the clutch bearing from my 661. The plastic on this side is worn right off as if someone put it on a sanding belt. You can even see little gobs of what looks like melted plastic pushed over onto the sides of the cage. The other side is intact. I've never seen one of these bearings become damaged like this, I am having trouble figuring out how it happened. Unless maybe it was assembled totally incorrectly or something.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jul 1, 2022)

dwizum said:


> Speaking of you never know, here's the clutch bearing from my 661. The plastic on this side is worn right off as if someone put it on a sanding belt. You can even see little gobs of what looks like melted plastic pushed over onto the sides of the cage. The other side is intact. I've never seen one of these bearings become damaged like this, I am having trouble figuring out how it happened. Unless maybe it was assembled totally incorrectly or something.
> 
> View attachment 1000080



What would happen say if the needles stopped rolling in that bearing? 
Like if the bearing was that packed with grime or lacking in any form of lubrication?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 1, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> it is! u r right. but i guess, even eventually... i will get tossed out, too!!!
> 
> got my lil hammer project half-a**'d together, but then ran across TNN hickory handles. their tech told me what was wrong with my project, so i wham, bam... thank you! and knocked the head back off. cut a wood wdge slot in handle end, modded up the wedge, lubed it all (wood) with Titebond glue... and wham/bamm'd that in... trimmed and set it all with a steel wedge. couple days later worked on the handle end missing piece. wood filler all but dry mud. but wet enuff err moist... to smear in place. and some touch ups next day. its last 'hurrah!' stain test says wood filler will look good stained along with the hickory! all that has gone well...
> View attachment 991226
> ...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 1, 2022)

and a Stanley toolbox scrounged... grubbie as all heck, now clean and polished. my hammer,_ Baby Blue's_ new home.... mostly for fence work up on the ranch... b-w staples, etc


----------



## dwizum (Jul 1, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> What would happen say if the needles stopped rolling in that bearing?
> Like if the bearing was that packed with grime or lacking in any form of lubrication?



Is that a rhetorical question?  I'd imagine the cage would be a little more universally destroyed than it is here. Under the grime, this cage is in perfect shape other than the end being worn totally off, and the needles cleaned up good and roll fine. I don't think this was a straightforward failure from contamination or lack of lubrication, it looks as if it was forced sideways in a way that was outside what was the intent of normal operation.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jul 1, 2022)

dwizum said:


> Is that a rhetorical question?  I'd imagine the cage would be a little more universally destroyed than it is here. Under the grime, this cage is in perfect shape other than the end being worn totally off, and the needles cleaned up good and roll fine. I don't think this was a straightforward failure from contamination or lack of lubrication, it looks as if it was forced sideways in a way that was outside what was the intent of normal operation.



Okay, I see a bearing that was stuck to the crank and spinning as a unit inside the clutch bell.
But I do not have the bearing in my hands.


----------



## dwizum (Jul 1, 2022)

Yeah, I'll admit my photo is pretty bad, the lighting in my garage is poor at best. I should have taken an "after" photo once I'd rinsed it out.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 2, 2022)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I'll pull the flywheel next, check the keyway... Once I did one of these and the flywheel was actually the wrong part number, for a different model saw! You never know when someone brings you a used saw what's been done to it.


Okay, went out this morning and pulled the flywheel off. I didn't notice anything amiss in the flywheel, keyway and built-in key just fine, flywheel nice and tight and the main seal behind it was nice and dry also. I guess while I have it down this far I'll do a pressure test on it next..
You'd have thought that for a saw that wouldn't hit that I'd have seen something by now that wasn't right. Oh yeah, the fuel is fuel I've used to start other saws so it's not old or anything..


----------



## sonny580 (Jul 2, 2022)

Bench???? --- Uhhhhh --- dont know cant see it! LOL!! last on the pile is the destroyed ms 251 that I am trying to get apart!! lol!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 3, 2022)

And now, the "other woman"...... TS 420 concrete saw #2. In worst shape than the 1st but she is a 2008 model.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 3, 2022)

And still more love..... that tip was stuck in the plug wire cap. Had to use small hemostats to remove. No threads left at all.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 3, 2022)

Girlfriend #3. She has had a rough one.... Note the attempt at some personal anti-theft feature!


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jul 4, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> I jeszcze więcej miłości.....ta końcówka utknęła w nasadce przewodu wtyczki. Musiał użyć małych hemostatów do usunięcia. W ogóle nie pozostały żadne wątki.
> 
> View attachment 1000706
> View attachment 1000707
> View attachment 1000708


twist the candle into the pipe and pull it out together with the tip


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jul 4, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> And now, the "other woman"...... TS 420 concrete saw #2. In worst shape than the 1st but she is a 2008 model.
> 
> View attachment 1000701
> View attachment 1000702
> ...


Concrete saws not my favorites. Seems they don't get the cleaning they require to last very long..


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 4, 2022)

Yeah... took a while to clear out and off the buildup so this thing can breathe again. Installed 2 new heat inserts, new* solid tip* spark plug, new air filter with after filter. Waiting on a whole mess of other parts to show up. 

Did some cleaning yesterday. Too hot and humid here today to do squat so stayed in the AC.


----------



## Be Stihl (Jul 5, 2022)

Decided to pull the base gasket from my 261. Before the squish was .038, after removing and using motoseal it is .020” hopefully that brings bigger smiles.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 16, 2022)

Well.... divorce had to happen eventually to the concrete saw #2. Decided to fuel it up before I put all the plastics back on and noticed a fuel leak on the bottom of the carb. NFG!!!

What a damn PITA to get that carb off! And insult to injury, more cleaning of crap buildup. And yup, diaphragms in carb garbage. Waiting game on the kit now...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 16, 2022)

Took a gamble on this one! Craftsman trimmer been hanging in a garage for 6 years. A friend of mine said a buddy from work wanted it fixed so I verified good compression and press/vacc test. All checked out great so new China carb with fuel lines, filters and all the glam for $18.00. Champion spark plug $1.99. 

And the damn thing runs perfect! I had no hope going into this dumpster fire but was surprised. The other concern was the line head spins all the time. Well.... of course it will cause it has no clutch! LOL


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 16, 2022)

Funny thing is, that choke lever does f**k all... no butterfly on the shaft. Just puts the carb on high idle.... Hahahaha!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Jul 17, 2022)

Doing port work on a Stihl 192tc ATM...or I'm at least theorizing what I want to do. My current plan is to raise the exhaust and probably try to raise the transfers while I'm at it...open transfers, so quite a bit easier to get a burr in there. Some muffler mods and advance the timing and then call it done.

Luckily this saw isn't mine lol...actually that makes it worse. It's a pretty unimpressive runner right now, so I don't know how I could screw it up.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 18, 2022)

Did some on/off the bench earlier today. Replacing 3 of these old fused boxes with breaker style upgrades. Had to install longer ground bars in each box and large power distribution blocks to run additional outlets. So... they started on the bench anyways! lol


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 18, 2022)

And then some mistress #3 350 love...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 18, 2022)

A few more.... also noticed the spring missing from the metering lever... must that new fangled gravity drive carb setup! Bwaaaaaah


----------



## ValleyForge (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m done sawing for the summer…just cleaning up the 261…


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 20, 2022)

They just keep coming in to get in line for bench. 

You pull and you pull and they stihl wont go. 

Easy $ on some.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jul 20, 2022)

I ordered a used engine that is slightly more expensive than the new wheel


----------



## heimannm (Jul 21, 2022)

Walbro/Mac carburetors and their primers.




I added some details on the primer repair in the McCulloch Carburetors thread, there is a link in my signature.

Mark


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jul 24, 2022)

Some had ethanol jell in the tanks from older mix. Some had water in the tanks from ethanol mix drawing in moisture. One broken pawls, 1 broken trigger mount in handle. 1 throttle linkage off carb. 1 plug and so on.

Easy


----------



## Oletrapper (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm working on an Echo PAS 2620. It belongs to a Landscaper friend of mine.
One of his workers has destroyed the hedge trimmer attachment pipe. I guess it was because of lack of proper maintenance. No lube. 
Anyway, I am trying to find a repair manual for the PAS 2620 power head.
I have parts ordered (OEM) for the attachment but there is some damage to the power head pipe end. Maybe missing some parts. Not sure. A diagram of the unit with how the parts lay out would probably tell me what's missing if anything. 040.JPG attachment pipe. It is destroyed. 042 is the hedge trimmer and it is fine. I failed to take a pic of the power head pipe end with possible damage or possibly missing parts. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, OT


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 24, 2022)

Got bored and detailed the Honda


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 25, 2022)

Started on the bench as preparation is key in smooth transition.... And finally did the "hot swap" with 200 amps ready to kill me! Never mind the shaking hands or that wasp that just landed on your arm ready to put you into anaphylactic shock!!! So what's on your post???


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 25, 2022)

2 more. Have some wiring to finish up tomorrow then install outlet panels.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Jul 25, 2022)

And mistress 350 is wanting no part of it...... No amount of base gaskets gonna fill this gap with the OEM bolts. Piston is not hitting the top of the cylinder yet but man it looks NFGAA. Thinking this side chick gonna get a 346 cylinder. I already have the Meteor piston kit.

This Titanickel jug has way too much machined off of the base. Not gonna chance it. Just a shame I gotta toss it....


----------



## J D (Jul 25, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Started on the bench as preparation is key in smooth transition.... And finally did the "hot swap" with 200 amps ready to kill me! Never mind the shaking hands or that wasp that just landed on your arm ready to put you into anaphylactic shock!!! So what's on your post???
> 
> View attachment 1005376
> View attachment 1005377
> ...


It's the volts that present a problem, you only get Amps with enough voltage to punch through the resistance.
I'm not familiar with that kind of setup, but if you have to "hot swap" something like that something isn't right at the supply end of those cables.
Also curious how the earth gets from the buss bar to the outlet & why you have the feed to the breaker connected to the top of it in one box & the bottom in the other.
Down here we'd never get away with unprotected cables in the ground like that


----------



## J D (Jul 25, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> And mistress 350 is wanting no part of it...... No amount of base gaskets gonna fill this gap with the OEM bolts. Piston is not hitting the top of the cylinder yet but man it looks NFGAA. Thinking this side chick gonna get a 346 cylinder. I already have the Meteor piston kit.
> 
> This Titanickel jug has way too much machined off of the base. Not gonna chance it. Just a shame I gotta toss it....
> 
> ...


I'm all for the 346 upgrade, but you could make yourself a gasket out of sheet copper if you wanted to use that cylinder


----------



## Oletrapper (Jul 25, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Started on the bench as preparation is key in smooth transition.... And finally did the "hot swap" with 200 amps ready to kill me! Never mind the shaking hands or that wasp that just landed on your arm ready to put you into anaphylactic shock!!! So what's on your post???
> 
> View attachment 1005376
> View attachment 1005377
> ...


I don't know who your trying to kill but you definitely need to call an licensed electrician. Should someone die from that mess, you'll lose everything you own. JMHO OT


----------



## Oletrapper (Jul 25, 2022)

J D said:


> It's the volts that present a problem, you only get Amps with enough voltage to punch through the resistance.
> I'm not familiar with that kind of setup, but if you have to "hot swap" something like that something isn't right at the supply end of those cables.
> Also curious how the earth gets from the buss bar to the outlet & why you have the feed to the breaker connected to the top of it in one box & the bottom in the other.
> Down here we'd never get away with unprotected cables in the ground like that


It's a cluster F for sure. OT


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jul 25, 2022)

the quality of connections and cables can be more harmful than a mess


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 1, 2022)

Doing some cylinder work on a Stihl 440 cylinder for someone. I started kinda late on it, so I only got to turning the combustion chamber on it. Next will be cutting the base and the some port work. 

I don't know how soon I'll get back to it, I'm going in tomorrow for a shot to my wrist...might take me out of commission for a coupla days. I just finished up a big climbing job, trying to "clean the slate" before I did the injection.

Ugly squish band for an OEM Stihl cylinder...normally Stihl has the best looking cylinders IMO:




Squish band done:



The suspect:


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 1, 2022)

Early 046 arctic from a FB aution.
Bearings seals slug etc. Its ugly.
B4 and after
Not sure what bar oil was used and how long the saw sat but cleaning was brutal.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Aug 1, 2022)

There is only one black oil ;-)


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 1, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Early 046 arctic from a FB aution.
> Bearings seals slug etc. Its ugly.
> B4 and after
> Not sure what bar oil was used and how long the saw sat but cleaning was brutal.
> ...


Almost wonder if previous owner ran used motor oil in it?


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 1, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Almost wonder if previous owner ran used motor oil in it?


Im thinking cooking oil and then it sat till it set/hardened.
I tried all types of cleaners, including gas and diesel brake cleaners soap and water, royal purple.
So wire brush, picks, scrapers and all that stuff, sanded the plastics and satin clear coated them.
Dirtiest saw I have ever come across,, but for $15 im happy.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 2, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Im thinking cooking oil and then it sat till it set/hardened.
> I tried all types of cleaners, including gas and diesel brake cleaners soap and water, royal purple.
> So wire brush, picks, scrapers and all that stuff, sanded the plastics and satin clear coated them.
> Dirtiest saw I have ever come across,, but for $15 im happy.


I’ve been there. A heat gun, scrapers, and swearing was involved.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 6, 2022)

OK.. update time! My electrical project went very smooth and with no incidents. The bottom box on the 2 box pole was for distribution purposes as I could not lengthen the underground wires. 

Only dealing with 120V in this case but the feeder comes from the main property supply box off of a 200 amp breaker, requiring shutting down the whole property on 94*F plus days of the week not an option. I may add a smaller, dedicated breaker protected feeder box in the future.

I did all "end of the line" work first to minimize working with energized conductors. Which was only 1 conductor at 120V as the VERY last connection with 1000V insulated tools and gloves. Everything in these boxes are 600V rated, up to 200 amps.

New ground rods at every location along with separating the neutral and ground. 

Yes, I have been through the NEC classes and held an apprentice license for 3 yrs until I went into a different direction of employment. No worries there as all is to code as per living in the country, outside of city limits. Trust me.... it is safer, looks and functions way better than before.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 6, 2022)

Now, the number 2 concrete saw is fully assembled and running but needs a bit more tuning. Waiting on throttle interlock lever and spring with the proper size screw also.

Mistress #3 350 is waiting on some small parts and fuel tank/rear handle cleanup. Did get the 346XP cyl here waiting. I may try that idea of making a copper shim for that Titanikel cyl on another saw maybe??? Hmmmm.... good idea J D!


----------



## president (Aug 6, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> They just keep coming in to get in line for bench.
> 
> You pull and you pull and they stihl wont go.
> 
> ...


Real nice 020 in the line up


----------



## J D (Aug 6, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> OK.. update time! My electrical project went very smooth and with no incidents. The bottom box on the 2 box pole was for distribution purposes as I could not lengthen the underground wires.
> 
> Only dealing with 120V in this case but the feeder comes from the main property supply box off of a 200 amp breaker, requiring shutting down the whole property on 94*F plus days of the week not an option. I may add a smaller, dedicated breaker protected feeder box in the future.
> 
> ...


The issue isn't with working on live fittings, any competent sparky should be able to do that safely. Try explaining to an office full of people on computers you're "just going to start flipping breakers off" to isolate a feed... 9 times out of 10 that's not practical & you do it live.
Difference is, with what you're doing ALL those feeds should be protected & easily isolated. NONE of the wiring you pictured earlier should be run directly of a 200A breaker. I know regulations vary from place to place, but here protection fuses must be no more than 2x the rated capacity of the conductor & anything newly installed outside must be RCD/RCBO protected. I didn't see much I would rate for even 100A.
Sounds like you've just tapped onto the main feed to the property after the primary breaker... Get that sub-box installed ASAP. If something unexpected happens to one of those cables (animal, vehicle, shovel, etc) it will be a disaster.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Aug 6, 2022)

J D said:


> The issue isn't with working on live fittings, any competent sparky should be able to do that safely. Try explaining to an office full of people on computers you're "just going to start flipping breakers off" to isolate a feed... 9 times out of 10 that's not practical & you do it live.
> Difference is, with what you're doing ALL those feeds should be protected & easily isolated. NONE of the wiring you pictured earlier should be run directly of a 200A breaker. I know regulations vary from place to place, but here protection fuses must be no more than 2x the rated capacity of the conductor & anything newly installed outside must be RCD/RCBO protected. I didn't see much I would rate for even close to 100A.
> Sounds like you've just tapped onto the main feed to the property after the primary breaker... Get that sub-box installed ASAP. If something unexpected happens to one of those cables (animal, vehicle, shovel, etc) it will be a disaster.



You comparing where others live to our rules and regs?
Ever been to San Francisco and looked up at the overhead spiders web of supply wires? Most of that grid would make you cringe!


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Aug 6, 2022)

Mr.Miyagi got new oil pump seals, a wear plate, and a good cleaning. Also had the threads rip clean out of a bar nut during reassembly so i threw a new one of those at it too.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah.... sub box is next when funds allow. So let's leave it at that and move on FFS!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 6, 2022)

Another saw off the bench...this is a 440 I hopped up for someone. Cut the squish, decked the cylinder, ported, advanced timing, etc. My goal was just a bad-azz work saw...these older Stihls are pretty straightforward to mod.

The owner should be really stoked. It's quite a bit stronger in the cut compared It's stock self. Very responsive power too...it's the kinda saw that you can fall a tree with and then zip the limbs off as fast as you can move.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 7, 2022)

president said:


> Real nice 020 in the line up


close 015


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 11, 2022)

Was donated a stray dumpster fire candidate this week. Needs the usual..... fuel lines with banjo bolt style fuel filter, carb kit, primer bulb, spark plug and remove fuel tank to clean it out. 

Gobs of carbon in this poor thing. Half the piston ring was carbon stuck. Freed up with carb cleaner then WD40 final rinse. Exh. port 1/3 the way closed with build up as was the spark screen in muffler. It still had the H/L limiters from the factory on the needles but man...... the low was out 2 3/4 turns while the high was at 1.5 turns!

Waiting on intake gasket and air filter for final assembly. If it runs like chit after all this, I will introduce it to the barrel of one of my riffles! LOL


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 11, 2022)

Mistress #3 gained some weight today!.... for testing purposes anyways. 346XP cyl. with no base gasket was getting squish at .019-.020". A bit low for my taste with such a pricey top end kit so I think I will stick in the .018 gasket I have on hand.

Cleaned up the handle assembly and installed the new fuel line with filter and tank vents. New tank cap also.

I did have to source some shorter cyl. base bolts as the 346 base is not near as thick as the stock 350 base. Went from stock 30mm OAL to 25mm OAL. Local farm supply actually had these in stock for $0.89 each. SCORE! No waiting.

Had to clean up some casting flash on the flywheel and sand a few thousands off so it wouldn't hit the transfer port. No outside cyl. port grinding needed this time.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 11, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Mistress #3 gained some weight today!.... for testing purposes anyways. 346XP cyl. with no base gasket was getting squish at .019-.020". A bit low for my taste with such a pricey top end kit so I think I will stick in the .018 gasket I have on hand.
> 
> Cleaned up the handle assembly and installed the new fuel line with filter and tank vents. New tank cap also.
> 
> ...


As much as you tweak with saws and change out cylinders, you need to get yourself a bench lathe. I'll be totally honest, a lathe makes little financial sense...but it is handy to be able to measure a cylinder and decide to chuck it up on the lathe and take a few thousandths off the base or squish band.

Be forewarned though...a bench lathe is the gateway drug into the world of modding saw cylinders. I had my bench lathe for only a few months before I decided I needed the 12x36 Grizzly lol. Before you know it, you'll have Foredom grinders and a milling machine...that's my next purchase, I'm on the lookout for an affordable mill.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 12, 2022)

Trust me SR, I know. I would love a lathe and a mill. So damn handy for bout anything you need to make or repair. I may have a chance at both from my place of employment as the new maint. "kid" doesn't know how to use either. Plus, they now farm out most of the machine work that needs done anymore. Sad....

I would need a phase converter to power them cuz they 480V 3ph. The lathe is a Clausing, 72" bed and the mill is a Comet with auto feeds added. They probably will want stupid money for them even though they are older but not ancient. 

Mistress 3 will be my last full build for a while as I need to sell all the others already built! LOL .... althouh I do have a Rancher 55 basket case to mess with sometime.... Bwaaaahhhh!


----------



## J D (Aug 12, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> with no base gasket was getting squish at .019-.020". A bit low for my taste with such a pricey top end kit so I think I will stick in the .018 gasket I have on hand.


I would've called that about perfect (after triple checking it)... might get 1 or 2 thou more by giving the squish band & top of the piston a good polishing too.


Chevboy0167 said:


> I did have to source some shorter cyl. base bolts as the 346 base is not near as thick as the stock 350 base. Went from stock 30mm OAL to 25mm OAL. Local farm supply actually had these in stock for $0.89 each. SCORE! No waiting.


Be mindful that bolts/screws etc are not all created equal & inferior ones may stretch & come loose


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 14, 2022)

This one I was kind of excited to do, I'm building an 064 for someone else. It came with a brand new OEM top end in the box that I'll mill/port. It actually doesn't look like hit has a bunch of hours on it, especially for the age(1991?) That being said, it looks like it's had some really "talented" mechanics work on it in its life. The flywheel cover/recoil is an aftermarket 660 piece and doesn't actually engage the flywheel. The piston had a big divot in the top that I'm guessing was caused by a thread-in piston stop and an impact wrench.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 14, 2022)

This saw was a grease ball, but cleaned up nicely. Like I said, not a ton of wear for 30+yo work saw.











Also made a new cylinder holder to deck cylinders:


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 14, 2022)

Sooooo.... I got the Ryobi trimmer to run at idle kinda with no throttle up, just bogs. The low circuit does absolutely f**k all... nothing. Ordered a $10 China carb for grins. After all this, if she not wanna tune in somewhere even close.... 5.56 practice!

Oh.... I also added a mouth to mistress to match her heart..... even added that metal clamp looking lipstick!


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 14, 2022)

266SE on the bench. All original. I suspect this was a homeowner saw, not much use on it. Piston and cylinder are beautiful. She’s getting the full spa treatment. Seals, o-rings, carb kit, fuel hose, filter, oil hose, fuel and bar oil cap gaskets, spark plug, starter rope, etc. All parts are OE. Also have a NOS muffler for it. She’ll be a nice companion for my 266XP.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 14, 2022)

Got the portwork and milling done on the 064. These saws run really good as is, so I didn't do anything to extreme. Only a skosh out of the squishband. I took .030" out of the base to get me to a squish of .025". There was room to widen the ports, so I did that...still pretty conservative IMO...reshape the transfers a bit. Also the usual, lowered the intake, raised exhaust and transfers. I'm still waiting on some parts for it, so it might be awhile before it's running.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 14, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> 266SE on the bench. All original. I suspect this was a homeowner saw, not much use on it. Piston and cylinder are beautiful. She’s getting the full spa treatment. Seals, o-rings, carb kit, fuel hose, filter, oil hose, fuel and bar oil cap gaskets, spark plug, starter rope, etc. All parts are OE. Also have a NOS muffler for it. She’ll be a nice companion for my 266XP.


I'm always on the lookout for one of those older Huskies. I'd love to build a 266, 272, etc...I don't know that I'd even use it that much, I just like the looks of them. That's cool that your's has the full-wrap on it.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 14, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm always on the lookout for one of those older Huskies. I'd love to build a 266, 272, etc...I don't know that I'd even use it that much, I just like the looks of them. That's cool that your's has the full-wrap on it.


Nice ones are getting hard to find. I see these saws on eBay that look like they’ve been dragged behind a truck, and still sell for $200+ dollars. My 266XP has a full wrap on it as well. They’re very simple solid made saws. Once you get your hands on one you’ll be looking for another.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 14, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Nice ones are getting hard to find. I see these saws on eBay that look like they’ve been dragged behind a truck, and still sell for $200+ dollars. My 266XP has a full wrap on it as well. They’re very simple solid made saws. Once you get your hands on one you’ll be looking for another.


Used saw prices always amaze me. I just scrounge for freebies that were headed for the trash. I've got my 2 044s, an Echo 800p, and an old Homelite auto-XL that way. All of them now run except for the Homie...it might run, but I've never tried. I had the chance to buy a fairly clean flat-top Stihl 066 awhile back for $500...kicking myself now for not getting that one.

It'd be cool to have one, but I need another 70cc saw like I need a hole in the head. I've already got 4 in that class and a couple more that are close in size lol.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 15, 2022)

I’m looking for a good deal on a 90cc saw right now. I have five saws in the 70cc class, few of them are Dolmars and a couple 038 mags. They get me by quite well but sometimes you need that tractor power only a 90cc saw can provide. I’ll certainly take a 044 even though I don’t really need another 70cc saw. Every saw “fleet” needs at least one 044. I had a opportunity to pick up a 660 that needed a crank and didn’t jump on it. I won’t make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 15, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> I’m looking for a good deal on a 90cc saw right now. I have five saws in the 70cc class, few of them are Dolmars and a couple 038 mags. They get me by quite well but sometimes you need that tractor power only a 90cc saw can provide. I’ll certainly take a 044 even though I don’t really need another 70cc saw. Every saw “fleet” needs at least one 044. I had a opportunity to pick up a 660 that needed a crank and didn’t jump on it. I won’t make the same mistake twice.


While I never got that flat-top 066, I do have a pretty nice running round-top 066. It's not stock of course, and is a really strong saw. Although my recent addition of the 500i has supplanted it somewhat as my main falling saw, nothing will ever totally replace my 066...I really love that saw lol.

I used to not see the big deal with them, but I've become an 044/440 fan in recent years. I've got more time messing around with 044 porting than everything else combined, so I have a pretty good idea what makes them tick. One of my freebies I ended up doing a ported 046 hybrid on, that became my main falling saw for awhile. I hit all the marks on that one and I'm really happy with how it turned out. My other 044 is disassembled right now, I was experimenting with some rather radical port timing numbers on it(cheap aftermarket cylinder,) and I went too far on it. Between playing around with both saws, I've learned a lot about port timing, compression, and how they relate to each other.


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 15, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> While I never got that flat-top 066, I do have a pretty nice running round-top 066. It's not stock of course, and is a really strong saw. Although my recent addition of the 500i has supplanted it somewhat as my main falling saw, nothing will ever totally replace my 066...I really love that saw lol.
> 
> I used to not see the big deal with them, but I've become an 044/440 fan in recent years. I've got more time messing around with 044 porting than everything else combined, so I have a pretty good idea what makes them tick. One of my freebies I ended up doing a ported 046 hybrid on, that became my main falling saw for awhile. I hit all the marks on that one and I'm really happy with how it turned out. My other 044 is disassembled right now, I was experimenting with some rather radical port timing numbers on it(cheap aftermarket cylinder,) and I went too far on it. Between playing around with both saws, I've learned a lot about port timing, compression, and how they relate to each other.


Once you try a flat-top, you can never go back. They are BEASTS! Stock, well-used, and only sorta maintained they still kick ass and take names.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 15, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Once you try a flat-top, you can never go back. They are BEASTS! Stock, well-used, and only sorta maintained they still kick ass and take names.


Hence the porting and machine work...my round top 066 runs nothing like other stock round-tops.


----------



## bob kern (Aug 17, 2022)

025 today. Took 3 from a sale and made 1 so far. Snappy little thing! Hope to get 2 out of the deal with some parts I had on hand. Awesome little truck/ tractor saws.


----------



## 009Legend (Aug 18, 2022)

Just this. Needs a little bit of a clean. Rain washed most of the saw dust off the exterior for me.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 19, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm always on the lookout for one of those older Huskies. I'd love to build a 266, 272, etc...I don't know that I'd even use it that much, I just like the looks of them. That's cool that your's has the full-wrap on it.


Here a few 2series really like them easily to work on .


----------



## bob kern (Aug 19, 2022)

My brothers 018c was next up. Not sure it's done yet. Complaint was that it stalled out and wouldn't restart. Non adjustable carb so just broke it all down and gave it a much needed cleaning. Fired off quick and revved great. Now off to a log test later today. Did find a lower a v mount coming undone and took care of it. 

View attachment VID_20220818_213340928.mp4


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 19, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Here a few 2series really like them easily to work on .


Very nice assortment you have there.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 19, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Very nice assortment you have there.


Thanks, do enjoy the old school stuff


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Aug 20, 2022)

Threw a quick pipe on the front of Bills muffler and welded the old port shut.

Ive got some cutting to do tomorrow and Im not fond of burn marks on the clutch cover. Nice ones are getting hard to find and expensive.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Aug 21, 2022)

2100 that I’ve been slowly putting back together. Got it on a trade for some other saw repair work. Had a chunk missing from the tank handle, plastics were really faded, was caked with dirt…looking much better now - I’ll see if I regret taking the base gasket out. Squish is still at .037. - It’s missing one of the starter pawls, so I still need to address that before running it too much. A few other odds and ends to take care of, but I’m looking forward to having this in the stable.


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 21, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> 2100 that I’ve been slowly putting back together. Got it on a trade for some other saw repair work. Had a chunk missing from the tank handle, plastics were really faded, was caked with dirt…looking much better now - I’ll see if I regret taking the base gasket out. Squish is still at .037. - It’s missing one of the starter pawls, so I still need to address that before running it too much. A few other odds and ends to take care of, but I’m looking forward to having this in the stable.View attachment 1011552
> View attachment 1011554


Couple of good runners old school torque


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 21, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> 2100 that I’ve been slowly putting back together. Got it on a trade for some other saw repair work. Had a chunk missing from the tank handle, plastics were really faded, was caked with dirt…looking much better now - I’ll see if I regret taking the base gasket out. Squish is still at .037. - It’s missing one of the starter pawls, so I still need to address that before running it too much. A few other odds and ends to take care of, but I’m looking forward to having this in the stable.View attachment 1011552
> View attachment 1011554


Nice


----------



## GusGus2020 (Aug 21, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Couple of good runners old school torque


Nice 298 there!


----------



## Squareground3691 (Aug 21, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Nice 298 there!


Yea just put new rings and crank seals it has very strong compression old school don’t make like that anymore.


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 21, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> 2100 that I’ve been slowly putting back together. Got it on a trade for some other saw repair work. Had a chunk missing from the tank handle, plastics were really faded, was caked with dirt…looking much better now - I’ll see if I regret taking the base gasket out. Squish is still at .037. - It’s missing one of the starter pawls, so I still need to address that before running it too much. A few other odds and ends to take care of, but I’m looking forward to having this in the stable.View attachment 1011552
> View attachment 1011554


If you need to source a starter pawl let me know and I'll hit up a buddy, he should have one or two he'd get rid of.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 23, 2022)

Started on a little side project, kind of experimenting with a couple different ideas for a 044/46 hybrid. I'm just experimenting on cheap aftermarket cylinders this time. First one will be a piston with tapered edges and a combustion chamber to match. The 2nd idea is to use a 064 piston and machine it into a domed piston and mill the 460 cylinder to fit it...that's probably going to be the better option, as the 046 piston skirt length is kind of limiting.

Just a start...nevermind the sharpie marks that were "indicators" for the milling:


----------



## GusGus2020 (Aug 23, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> 2100 that I’ve been slowly putting back together. Got it on a trade for some other saw repair work. Had a chunk missing from the tank handle, plastics were really faded, was caked with dirt…looking much better now - I’ll see if I regret taking the base gasket out. Squish is still at .037. - It’s missing one of the starter pawls, so I still need to address that before running it too much. A few other odds and ends to take care of, but I’m looking forward to having this in the stable.View attachment 1011552
> View attachment 1011554




Gave it a little workout today


----------



## heimannm (Aug 23, 2022)

Sorting hardware...








Mark


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 23, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Gave it a little workout today



Just a friendly heads-up, I'd run a prefilter on that type of filter, and I prefer/recommend the green Uni foam-type filters for saws. I reckon there's gotta be a reason Maxflow uses green Foam inserts for their filter kits.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Aug 24, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Just a friendly heads-up, I'd run a prefilter on that type of filter, and I prefer/recommend the green Uni foam-type filters for saws. I reckon there's gotta be a reason Maxflow uses green Foam inserts for their filter kits.


Best of both worlds, or too much?


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 24, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Best of both worlds, or too much?View attachment 1012324


I'd say it'll work, a buddy runs a Maxflow foam element over a Stihl HD2 filter on his 066 and it works just fine. I'd still oil that prefilter, though. I've got about 1/2 a bottle of filter oil that can go with the pawl if you want some.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Aug 24, 2022)

It’s been oiled - it’s part of a Uni I had on my 181 - I was getting more fines through than I liked, so I got these K&Ns that I thought might seal a bit better. With both the pre filter and cones oiled, hopefully it’ll stop most anything now…


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 24, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> It’s been oiled - it’s part of a Uni I had on my 181 - I was getting more fines through than I liked, so I got these K&Ns that I thought might seal a bit better. With both the pre filter and cones oiled, hopefully it’ll stop most anything now…


What sorta oil do you use? I get mine soaking wet, while yours still looks pretty dry.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Aug 24, 2022)

K&N or the Uni? For the K&N I use the red oil that it comes with. The Uni gets a good spray of the tacky Uni foam filter oil. I don’t get it sopping wet - I have it so that I don’t have excess coming out when I squeeze it. I figure that if the oil is on all the surface area, it’s doing it’s job. Any wetter than that and you end up filling pores and inhibiting air flow - it’s a balance…


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 27, 2022)

And.... finally, mistress #3 became classy!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 29, 2022)

Took today with the good and the bad....

The bad... Went to final cold start and run the 2nd TS420 concrete saw and the damn pull cord gives up the ghost on the first try with the decomp pushed in! Uggggggg.... But, better now than back with the customer after a few hundred put into it.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Aug 29, 2022)

The good... or good as it's gonna get!

Put the dumpster fire Ryobi trimmer back together after a complete tear down to the block to clean out the carbon plugged transfers and de-carbon the piston and ring land. It was nasty in there! Of course I had to get a base and rear crank cover gasket so that brings my total bill on parts up to $32.

Free labor as the trimmer was a freebee but I just couldn't give up based on principle of "It's just a simple 2stroke engine"! Challenge accepted.... So in the end, it runs perfect now. Winning! 

So, who's in the market for homeowner Joe 20 something year old Ryobi???? LOL


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 29, 2022)

Finished up the 446 hybrid build. I'm impressed with the results...the bore finish on this particular cylinder(aftermarket) is absolutely atrocious, so I'd expect even better results with an OEM or Meteor 460 cylinder.





You can't really see it, but I went with a fairly rectangular-shaped intake:








Smooth, yet not highly polished exhaust...this is purely experimental, so I wasn't going all-out on the finish like I normally would. This is a farmertec cylinder, notice how "uncentered the exhaust was. I've at least got the sides pretty square to each other, but I had to hog a crap-ton of material out of one side to do it.





Ugly hone, just my usuall opening up of the lower transfers. Very minimal work to the uppers:


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 29, 2022)

Bonus content, clutch drum was heavily grooved and was almost mimicking a hanging idle...it was just getting stuck engaged. It really needs a new drum, but this is the cheese-ball and el cheapo way to address the issue...but it works lol:





All done, impressed with the results. This has a tapered edge on the piston and tapered squish band. On the negative side, it has some free-porting on the exhaust. Next iteration will be with a 064 piston. I should be able to turn that into a domed piston and solve any free-porting issues.






Next project showed up last night. Not a full build, owner just wants it to "run better." I'm thinking timing advance and muffler mod.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Aug 29, 2022)

Got myself a 32” bar for my birthday and took a paint marker to Miyagi. There was just too much blue.




A storm with pretty gnarly winds rolled through earlier and cleanup to do at my shop according to my nest cam. I’ll get some better lit pics while I’m there.


----------



## link (Aug 29, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Sorting hardware...
> 
> View attachment 1012307
> 
> ...


Is that a small cardboard box you have there?


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 30, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Bonus content, clutch drum was heavily grooved and was almost mimicking a hanging idle...it was just getting stuck engaged. It really needs a new drum, but this is the cheese-ball and el cheapo way to address the issue...but it works lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a heads-up, a muff mod and timing advance will wake them up but if you're doing climbing it may not be a great idea. I noticed that a buddy's stock 192 would have the chain slow/stop quickly once you let off the trigger but my modded 192 will have the chain spin for an extra second or three. Might not be an issue, but it's something I've considered.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 30, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Just a heads-up, a muff mod and timing advance will wake them up but if you're doing climbing it may not be a great idea. I noticed that a buddy's stock 192 would have the chain slow/stop quickly once you let off the trigger but my modded 192 will have the chain spin for an extra second or three. Might not be an issue, but it's something I've considered.


I've actually done a couple of 192s. I used to own one and climbed with it muffler-modded and timing advanced. I did another one that I ported as well, I was able to get some gains out of it, but I'm kind of limited on what I can do to a 192 IMO. The ones I've worked on all had egregiously wide squish bands and being a clamshell, I don't have an easy way to correct that.

This particular saw is for a non-climber...just trail-clearing on a dirtbike. He doesn't like the way that it runs, but I honestly think it would be a waste of his money for me to start grinding on it.

I sold my 192 awhile back, I'm running my ported/machined/muffler-modded 201tcm and muffler-modded 2511t as my climbing saws now. I thought the 201 was kind of a dog in stock form too, but mine really woke up with some minor port work and machining the squish band to .020" clearance. The 2511 is really good with just the gutted and opened-up muffler. I'll tear into that at some point, but I'm curious to see where/how I can improve upon it.


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 30, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I've actually done a couple of 192s. I used to own one and climbed with it muffler-modded and timing advanced. I did another one that I ported as well, I was able to get some gains out of it, but I'm kind of limited on what I can do to a 192 IMO. The ones I've worked on all had egregiously wide squish bands and being a clamshell, I don't have an easy way to correct that.
> 
> This particular saw is for a non-climber...just trail-clearing on a dirtbike. He doesn't like the way that it runs, but I honestly think it would be a waste of his money for me to start grinding on it.
> 
> I sold my 192 awhile back, I'm running my ported/machined/muffler-modded 201tcm and muffler-modded 2511t as my climbing saws now. I thought the 201 was kind of a dog in stock form too, but mine really woke up with some minor port work and machining the squish band to .020" clearance. The 2511 is really good with just the gutted and opened-up muffler. I'll tear into that at some point, but I'm curious to see where/how I can improve upon it.


Now I'm thinking, what if you carefully machined the bearing cups a wee bit deeper and shaved a wee bit off of the mating surface at the bottom of the cylinder/clamshell? Not necessarily easy, but possible.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Aug 30, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Now I'm thinking, what if you carefully machined the bearing cups a wee bit deeper and shaved a wee bit off of the mating surface at the bottom of the cylinder/clamshell? Not necessarily easy, but possible.


I think that's the only real way to do it and use the stock piston. My other idea is if I found a piston with the same diameter, but a bit taller. Then I could just machine the piston to fit...it's doable, but at that point, it just makes more sense to just get the 201.


----------



## bob kern (Aug 30, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Sorting hardware...
> 
> View attachment 1012307
> 
> ...


Got your work cut out for you!!


----------



## heimannm (Aug 30, 2022)

?


----------



## Cladocalyx (Aug 30, 2022)

On the bench at the moment I have a handed down Poulan 25da that I replaced the fuel lines in 10 years ago and stopped using when i moved shortly after. A shot of ether and fresh fuel it breathed into life once again. It's awaiting a new sprocket and some foam for an airfilter.
Also a freebie stihl white 011ave that needs a new sprocket and tank vent at the least. It runs already and oils so it's on the right track!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 31, 2022)

Throwing a dukes moly coated flat top 395 piston in the farmertec G395xp. The $4.25 piston that comes in them hair out of spec. Pic of ft piston still on it.

Saw cuts just like oem 395's.

with just a half tank after swap. Picked up 12psi


----------



## Lightning Performance (Aug 31, 2022)

bob kern said:


> 025 today. Took 3 from a sale and made 1 so far. Snappy little thing! Hope to get 2 out of the deal with some parts I had on hand. Awesome little truck/ tractor saws.


A new member here is looking for a crank to fit an 025 or a 250. His snapped at the flywheel taper but the saw is still good.


----------



## bob kern (Aug 31, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> A new member here is looking for a crank to fit an 025 or a 250. His snapped at the flywheel taper but the saw is still good.


Ok. I'm dealing with the funeral for a daughter at the moment. Could someone do me a favor and remind me to look him up in 4 or 5 days? My mind is a wreck at the moment. On here for some therapy!


----------



## bob kern (Aug 31, 2022)

chainsaw _ crazy said:


> Well I am doing a stihl 051 magnum build started with a ts510 saw man they don't build em like they used to. Going to switch to the 051 crankcase tomorrow. View attachment 677121
> View attachment 677122
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Have one of those. Better get a full breakfast if you're gonna run it all day!!!! Love it tho.


----------



## bob kern (Aug 31, 2022)

bob kern said:


> Ok. I'm dealing with the funeral for a daughter at the moment. Could someone do me a favor and remind me to look him up in 4 or 5 days? My mind is a wreck at the moment. On here for some therapy!


I'll be more than glad to help him out if I can once I'm somewhat back to a normal state.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 2, 2022)

bob kern said:


> Ok. I'm dealing with the funeral for a daughter at the moment. Could someone do me a favor and remind me to look him up in 4 or 5 days? My mind is a wreck at the moment. On here for some therapy!


That sucks.
No rush here


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 2, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Throwing a dukes moly coated flat top 395 piston in the farmertec G395xp. The $4.25 piston that comes in them hair out of spec. Pic of ft piston still on it.
> 
> Saw cuts just like oem 395's.
> 
> ...


Let us know what kind of wear you see on these skirts after five or ten tanks. My saw will be mostly milling with a 394 jug ported but running a 395 piston. Eating pistons isn't great but it beats wearing down the OE plating. The coating is made to wear off over time it seems. I expect the rings to live a short life on this thing vs just bucking and felling.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 2, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> Let us know what kind of wear you see on these skirts after five or ten tanks. My saw will be mostly milling with a 394 jug ported but running a 395 piston. Eating pistons isn't great but it beats wearing down the OE plating. The coating is made to wear off over time it seems. I expect the rings to live a short life on this thing vs just bucking and felling.


I put the 394 one in 394 for local. Put the 395 one in Farmertec 395. 

So will be a bit. But boy they both run great. 36" buried.


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 2, 2022)

Dump find, good top end! It's rough, as the pics point out, but I have a 24" bar just waiting, needs a chain and clutch cover, along with many small bits and pieces, so it is saved from the scrap pile!


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 2, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> I put the 394 one in 394 for local. Put the 395 one in Farmertec 395.
> 
> So will be a bit. But boy they both run great. 36" buried.
> 
> ...


Good news on the clone front. It doesn't come often. Most of what we still hear is horror stories about how a bearing cage came apart from days gone by. It's about time a decent clone can be updated in few spots and run as is. 

How were ports and plating edges on these latest offerings?
Ring off death and port edges were most of the old issues.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 2, 2022)

I just hope the 395 piston skirt can cover my widened 394 intake port. If not the new piston or my old one is getting a ring pin relocation to the center of the port like the 395 piston. I'm not big on eliminating the second ring. My cylinder is done but only cut down 0.008 with nothing removed from the intake roof corners, well, not on my bench. A little was removed before it landed here but not close enough to the ring end to catch it, yet. I still don't like the location as produced. Switch to a single wider ring is still an option but not the best one.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 2, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> Good news on the clone front. It doesn't come often. Most of what we still hear is horror stories about how a bearing cage came apart from days gone by. It's about time a decent clone can be updated in few spots and run as is.
> 
> How were ports and plating edges on these latest offerings?
> Ring off death and port edges were most of the old issues.


Porting numbers checked by several people was right with oem numbers. 

The port bevels not greatest and isnt pretty to look at the beveling. But they run great. If you didnt pull it down you would never know.

I mean it's a $26 p+c kit what do you really expect? Whole saw is 100 over a oem p+c kit cost.

Not a great pic but isnt wasnt bad. I did see some others from later batches that wasnt as nice. Mine was first batch sold.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 2, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Porting numbers checked by several people was right with oem numbers.
> 
> The port bevels not greatest and isnt pretty to look at the beveling. But they run great. If you didnt pull it down you would never know.
> 
> ...


That looks ok to use like you said. As is if it ran ok.

A few minutes with a tool in the ports might just be worth the time now if it runs damn near the same as a stock saw. I could never find enough meat in most offering to fix all the direction and port location issues to be a contender. Once the blow down is spread too far it's over for the midrange power. The ports were always to narrow on the sides and poorly positioned with terrible exit angles in most castings available to the AM market. Intake ports were always a crap shoot on everyone. About six casting in various models with different manufacturers were even worth fixing up. Meteor only had two decent offerings I've ever found. Hyway had three and few others no longer making cylinders. Never boughtva large AM Husky cylinder after looking at a few. That seems to have changed in recent years. It sure did for the 084 and the 21XX Huskies. Still haven't tampered with the Stihl AM one yet. On an XP thing here lately.

If you can run yours and another with the same mods you'd probably have one of the best head to head tests around. Power under the curve is all that matters in the real world. Those peaky numbers are a joke most times on flow machines and dyno runs.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 2, 2022)

Nothing too cool that I'm working on right now, just that 192t that someone wanted me to "just tune." Right away I figured it had an air leak...looking through the intake port convinced me to just dive into a complete tear down before I wasted any time.

Good call on my part...judging by the gobs of RTV inside and outside of the motor, someone probably had been inside this before. It technically did run, but the motor is roached...piston and cylinder scored.

I gotta figure out what the owner wants to do. He was leaning towards buying a new Echo 2511t anyway, this would be a good reason to. IMO, these clamshell Stihls aren't worth rebuilding with OEM parts and I'm not sure about going with an aftermarket cylinder on a clamshell. The ones I've seen in the past had terrible squish #'s and it's not something I can correct on the lathe.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 3, 2022)

Just a small accomplishment today...built an exhaust spacer for my 044 hybrid. I started with some 5/8" round bar, drilled it out on my lathe, parted the 2 pieces on the lathe, and attached them together with some flat stock.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 3, 2022)

Still waiting on parts for the 064, so I put the finishing touches on the muffler. The muffler was a bit mashed, so I got it straighter, but not perfect. Built a flange on the inside of the muffler. Cleaned up the deflector, etc...it's a triple port now. Going to be loud AF...just how the owner wants it lol.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 5, 2022)

So... how about what's in front of the bench... lol!

2000 Polaris ATV. New master cylinder, new rear pads on a cleaned up disk and now waiting for a front caliper bleeder repair kit as they just love to corrode and snap off even when using heat.... ugggg....


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 5, 2022)

Also got this little guy just for portable quick 120V power source. I got oil in but on the fence aboot fueling up and running it cuz I may not need it for who knows when.... hmmmm......


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 5, 2022)

Almost forgot, got a friends PP446 pole saw with about 4hrs on it he says. I got it to run but not tune and hold a good tune properly. Pressurized the crankcase and found the o-ring seal leaking on the carb adapter/rear housing. Sourced a NOS seal and gasket kit on evilbay for $10. We shall see!!!


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 5, 2022)

Picked up another 020AV Super the other day. May be too pretty to keep  Seems all OE, domed piston, saw didn't get much use during its life. Waiting on a few minor parts and a carb kit now. SN shows up as early to mid 80s.
I really need to clean the bench


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 6, 2022)

Tonight's project...modding my 2511t. I'll just post the before pics for now...I still need to reassemble and I'm not sure if this saw is going to be bad-azz or a bust. I went pretty aggressive with removing some material in the ports, so we'll see. Also decked the cylinder in this one, but did not cut the squish band.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 6, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Tonight's project...modding my 2511t. I'll just post the before pics for now...I still need to reassemble and I'm not sure if this saw is going to be bad-azz or a bust. I went pretty aggressive with removing some material in the ports, so we'll see. Also decked the cylinder in this one, but did not cut the squish band.


Wow 
I did 2 of those but just muffler and slight time advance. I’m not qualified to do any real porting…I just clean out carbon and any casting junk. Made a big difference. Tree service owner was happy. He’s switching from 201s to the Ecco’s.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 6, 2022)

singinwoodwackr said:


> Wow
> I did 2 of those but just muffler and slight time advance. I’m not qualified to do any real porting…I just clean out carbon and any casting junk. Made a big difference. Tree service owner was happy. He’s switching from 201s to the Ecco’s.


I previously gutted and opened up the muffler in this saw...that alone was a game changer on it. Curiosity finally got the better of me and I decided to tear into it. There is some weird stuff going on with the factory porting...I'm not saying I know better than an Echo engineer, but I think there is more power to be had in this saw. Either that or I end up having to buy a new long block lol.

My other climbing saw is a 201tcm. It's the new version of the 201, but it was still a dog in stock form. I did really minor machine and port work to it, like _really_ minor, but that little bit made an incredible difference. It was torquey before, but not zippy...it was a terrible limbing saw. I can see it not being a big deal when working in broad trees...but in conifers, where you have a bunch of limbs that you're zipping off as fast as you can move, it was very annoying. Now it spools up like a 200t. I like that saw a lot, but I just prefer the weight of the 2511. If I can get similar power out of the 2511, that'll be a big deal for me...I might have to tear back into the 201 and see what else I can do to it...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 6, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I previously gutted and opened up the muffler in this saw...that alone was a game changer on it. Curiosity finally got the better of me and I decided to tear into it. There is some weird stuff going on with the factory porting...I'm not saying I know better than an Echo engineer, but I think there is more power to be had in this saw. Either that or I end up having to buy a new long block lol.
> 
> My other climbing saw is a 201tcm. It's the new version of the 201, but it was still a dog in stock form. I did really minor machine and port work to it, like _really_ minor, but that little bit made an incredible difference. It was torquey before, but not zippy...it was a terrible limbing saw. I can see it not being a big deal when working in broad trees...but in conifers, where you have a bunch of limbs that you're zipping off as fast as you can move, it was very annoying. Now it spools up like a 200t. I like that saw a lot, but I just prefer the weight of the 2511. If I can get similar power out of the 2511, that'll be a big deal for me...I might have to tear back into the 201 and see what else I can do to it...


Not to mention the huge price difference


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 6, 2022)

singinwoodwackr said:


> Not to mention the huge price difference



For sure. The big problem with Echo and climbing saws, is just the dealer network. There isn't any Echo dealers/shops nearby and the closest places to me that sell Echos, don't stock parts for them. My tree service buddies will never stop running Stihl, just because they can break something on a tuesday, pick up the parts that afternoon, and have the saw back in service by wednesday morning. I've got a couple of climbing saws, so I do have a backup...but not everyone has that luxury. It also helps that I don't do it full-time and don't mind waiting for parts to arrive from online. 

The Echos are pretty reliable, but climbing and work saws just lead hard lives. Last time I climbed with my 201, I ended up with a severely bent AV spring...I didn't even know how it happened lol.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 7, 2022)

@Lightning Performance 

36" full comp in oak was not even a challenge for it on first tank testing out new piston kit.

Weighed PHO with as much bar oil as I could get out. Mix drained, chips etc cleaned from under covers etc. Cover on with both spikes and bar nuts.

Had a dealer weigh 2 dry out of the box G395 G660 too.

Have oem weights too. The oem spikes being bigger also weigh 6ozs more and the case protector add to the oem weight PHO too.

G660 and oem both half too.

OEM from other folks saved from here. 2 PHO dry from dealer.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 7, 2022)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> @Lightning Performance
> 
> 36" full comp in oak was not even a challenge for it on first tank testing out new piston kit.
> 
> ...


What jugs are running on the clones?
Some people know some don't. That makes a difference in plating. I prefer anything but soft chrome.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 7, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Still waiting on parts for the 064, so I put the finishing touches on the muffler. The muffler was a bit mashed, so I got it straighter, but not perfect. Built a flange on the inside of the muffler. Cleaned up the deflector, etc...it's a triple port now. Going to be loud AF...just how the owner wants it lol.
> View attachment 1014894
> 
> View attachment 1014895
> ...


Was it loud with the baffle still in it?


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 7, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> Was it loud with the baffle still in it?


I never ran this particular saw, but it's similar/same to my 066 that I modded. Maybe it's a bit louder w/the baffle removed...regardless, it's a restriction close to the port, so I figure it's best to see it go.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 7, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I never ran this particular saw, but it's similar/same to my 066 that I modded. Maybe it's a bit louder w/the baffle removed...regardless, it's a restriction close to the port, so I figure it's best to see it go.


I cut the end out of my 66 baffle and it rattles my brains out with plugs and muffs after about three hours. The front port is brutal. Those CDN covers have a very large exit hole. I might move it or add a much bigger front cover deflector. Those bark boxes and WCS covers are too much for many places around me local. They're fine out in the woods felling but not great for urban stuff or constant bucking imho.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 7, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> I cut the end out of my 66 baffle and it rattles my brains out with plugs and muffs after about three hours. The front port is brutal. Those CDN covers have a very large exit hole. I might move it or add a much bigger front cover deflector. Those bark boxes and WCS covers are too much for many places around me local. They're fine out in the woods felling but not great for urban stuff or constant bucking imho.



This saw is going to be used out in the woods, away from populated areas, so sound isn't a huge concern. It also has to have legal spark arrestor screen, so I go a little large on the openings to make up for the screen.


----------



## Lightning Performance (Sep 7, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> This saw is going to be used out in the woods, away from populated areas, so sound isn't a huge concern. It also has to have legal spark arrestor screen, so I go a little large on the openings to make up for the screen.


I put a screen back in mine but it made little difference over the front exit. It did blowout the screen in a few days this spring. Being mounted out front let it vibrate more. Maybe the larger cover will tone it down some. If not I'm adding an internal forward plate wrapped with screen to silence the high pitch. A screen should absorb more sound than a plate does.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 8, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> What jugs are running on the clones?
> Some people know some don't. That makes a difference in plating. I prefer anything but soft chrome.


These are just 26$ Farmertec p+c kits that came on saw. Piston was out of spec and why stuck a Sawsalvage moly 21 $ piston kit in it.
Sawsalvage has a real nice looking p+c set for 70$

Never paid attention to what they claim coating is on either. IMO just look it up.


----------



## Timberton (Sep 8, 2022)

Just old Husqvarna 51. Leaks air everywhere and a dent? in an old aftermarket piston. For a few bucks, I'll add a new p&c new gaskets and some new bulkheads. All inexpensive made in Taiwan stuff. I love Tiger balm and it's made in Taiwan. Hmm, I wonder if a saw would run on Tiger Balm? For another day!


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Sep 8, 2022)

What is a tiger for?


----------



## Timberton (Sep 8, 2022)

Tiger Balm is for an old hillbilly like me to rub on my sore back after too much wood cuttin and wood splittin and wood stackin.


----------



## Pioneer (Sep 8, 2022)

257 with 262 p/c. Thanks to Swogg an AS member, I finally got the last piece I needed to complete the saw, the air injection pipe. The aftermarket cylinder however did not have the proper clearance so a part of a cylinder fin had to be relieved with the Dremel.
The cylinder port casting also had to be relieved to clear the flywheel, a common issue with aftermarket cylinders.
No it's not Husqvarna 55, it's a fake label to play a joke on my friend. The saws are quite similar dimensionally, the 257 even uses the same tank as the 55. The top cover was really ratty so it got the filler and paint treatment.
My fix of the broken choke lever. The old piece was drilled and tapped and a threaded rod with a brass end was used. Strong, and works like a charm.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 10, 2022)

I got my 2511t done...there's actually a lot that goes into one of these little cylinders. Opened up the transfers quite a bit. Cut the piston on the sides, cut squish, decked the cylinder, trimmed the bottom of the cylinder protrusion to clear the cases, raise+polish the exhaust port, advanced the timing, etc . The results are well worth it IMO...it's still not a torque monster by any means, but the chain speed is very fast now...even in the cut. This is nothing like a stock saw...in ported form it could totally replace a 35cc climbing saw.


----------



## bob kern (Sep 10, 2022)

Pioneer said:


> 257 with 262 p/c. Thanks to Swogg an AS member, I finally got the last piece I needed to complete the saw, the air injection pipe. The aftermarket cylinder however did not have the proper clearance so a part of a cylinder fin had to be relieved with the Dremel.
> The cylinder port casting also had to be relieved to clear the flywheel, a common issue with aftermarket cylinders.
> No it's not Husqvarna 55, it's a fake label to play a joke on my friend. The saws are quite similar dimensionally, the 257 even uses the same tank as the 55. The top cover was really ratty so it got the filler and paint treatment.
> My fix of the broken choke lever. The old piece was drilled and tapped and a threaded rod with a brass end was used. Strong, and works like a charm.
> ...


Nice work sir!


----------



## bob kern (Sep 11, 2022)

Got a small craftsman / poulan on the bench tonight for a much needed bath. Got to play with the easy out too!


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 12, 2022)

This showed up today. Pulling it apart for cleaning and inspection. Lots of tar and a broken ear on the starter put but it seems pretty mint otherwise. Ive got a new 8 pin sprocket to convert it to 3/8 (all these Ventmasters are .404), new decals, and a bar adaptor to put my 28” stihl bar on it. I’ll have more pics when it’s clean


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 12, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> This showed up today. Pulling it apart for cleaning and inspection. Lots of tar and a broken ear on the starter put but it seems pretty mint otherwise. Ive got a new 8 pin sprocket to convert it to 3/8 (all these Ventmasters are .404), new decals, and a bar adaptor to put my 28” stihl bar on it. I’ll have more pics when it’s clean
> View attachment 1016655
> View attachment 1016656


Nice...by the nature of what they're used for, most of those vent saws have very little run time on them. It is dirty work though lol. I'm mostly a brush-bunny nowadays, but I absolutely hated the rare times I had to clean a vent saw.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 12, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Nice...by the nature of what they're used for, most of those vent saws have very little run time on them. It is dirty work though lol. I'm mostly a brush-bunny nowadays, but I absolutely hated the rare times I had to clean a vent saw.


It was a chore for sure. But it cleaned up very well and the P&C is like brand new. 




Needs an inner dog, a new muffler with gasket, and new muffler bracket bolts. The muffler is real crusty, the gasket broke on me, and the bolts are to long after taking that front guard off.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 12, 2022)

So i tried to throw the 28” stihl bar and 91dl chain on it and the chain is to short, like not even close. Do i need an extra driver or two for the 8 pin sprocket and stihl bar combo? What gives here.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes. Not a hard fix.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 12, 2022)

So, got the 020av Super back together and running. It may be too pretty to actually use, 

Fuel and oil caps both leak from their vent holes...any suggestions?


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 12, 2022)

Ordered up a 93dl loop of exl. Hopefully it fits


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 12, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> So i tried to throw the 28” stihl bar and 91dl chain on it and the chain is to short, like not even close. Do i need an extra driver or two for the 8 pin sprocket and stihl bar combo? What gives here.


Dumb question, the sprocket is a 3/8 sprocket? Sounds like you've already figured it out, but 28" Stihl bars are 91dl and Husky-pattern bars are 93dl. I'd expect the 91dl chain to fit with a 7 pin sprocket, I don't know how loose the 93 will be with on an 8 pin.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 12, 2022)

singinwoodwackr said:


> So, got the 020av Super back together and running. It may be too pretty to actually use,
> 
> Fuel and oil caps both leak from their vent holes...any suggestions?
> View attachment 1016691
> ...


I've learned to just accept that fact that my older Stihls are probably going to leak fluids lol.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 12, 2022)

Finally...the last of the major hurdles on the 064 have been overcome. I just gotta pick up a new spark plug wire tomorrow(it's running one off one of my saws,) and it should be done. At this point it runs pretty well, I just haven't really been able to test it out other than a couple of cuts.

First it had a limited flywheel, but came with an unlimited coil...so timing was wayyyy advanced. Instead of a new flywheel, the owner wanted me to see what I could do with this one. I ended up not using a broaching tool, I originally tried using a tap that I ground down. Had the flywheel mounted to the 3-jaw on my lathe and was using the compound to hold the tap. That started to work until the tap broke. Don't laugh, but I finished it with a metal jigsaw blade. The results are satisfactory(not as pretty as I'd like,) and the owner will be able to get commonly available Stihl universal coils in the future.

That's how far out of time it was with the set up that came on it...no wonder it was just a box of parts:






The final piece of the puzzle was the chain brake handle. For whatever reason, Stihl also had multiple variations of brake handles for the 064/066. Early 064/066 handles are narrower than later 066 handles. Also regardless of generation, the handles are different between 1/2 wrap and 3/4 wrap models. The brake handle that was for a 1/2 wrap, and would hit the handlebar before it could disengage...unfortunately, he bought a brand new handle that was the same story. For whatever reason, it had a different part number, but had the same problem. Also a new brake flag for a wrap handle is unobtanium.

Luckily I have spare saw parts laying around and had a brake handle for a 3/4 wrap later 066/660. Against all odds, it's the right shape to clear the handle bar, but is about 1/3" too wide. Instead of doing some janky setup with washers, I machined a spacer for it. I wanted to do the spacer out of aluminum, but only had a block of it. So I through the block on the 4-jaw and eventually got it into the finished product. This is good for him, because this is yet another part that can now be commonly sourced.

Setting up the 4-jaw wasn't as painful as the last time I did it lol...I # the sides to make it easier to square up. I could've just gotten it close, but the block was barely thick enough, so I didn't want to use/lose anymore material than I had to:


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 12, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Dumb question, the sprocket is a 3/8 sprocket? Sounds like you've already figured it out, but 28" Stihl bars are 91dl and Husky-pattern bars are 93dl. I'd expect the 91dl chain to fit with a 7 pin sprocket, I don't know how loose the 93 will be with on an 8 pin.


Yes 3/8 8 pin. It was still to far off for a 7 pin. I could get it past the centerline of the crank but not near enough to get it on the sprocket.

No big deal, i ordered up all the parts it needed and a tune up while i was at it.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 12, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Finally...the last of the major hurdles on the 064 have been overcome. I just gotta pick up a new spark plug wire tomorrow(it's running one off one of my saws,) and it should be done. At this point it runs pretty well, I just haven't really been able to test it out other than a couple of cuts.
> 
> First it had a limited flywheel, but came with an unlimited coil...so timing was wayyyy advanced. Instead of a new flywheel, the owner wanted me to see what I could do with this one. I ended up not using a broaching tool, I originally tried using a tap that I ground down. Had the flywheel mounted to the 3-jaw on my lathe and was using the compound to hold the tap. That started to work until the tap broke. Don't laugh, but I finished it with a metal jigsaw blade. The results are satisfactory(not as pretty as I'd like,) and the owner will be able to get commonly available Stihl universal coils in the future.
> 
> ...


Youll get used to those 4 jaw chucks. Just focus on 1&3, then set 2&4, then make your final adjustments.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 12, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> Youll get used to those 4 jaw chucks. Just focus on 1&3, then set 2&4, then make your final adjustments.


That's pretty much what I did. I just don't use the 4 jaw very often, so it takes me a minute to get my bearings on it.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 13, 2022)

The muffler and bracket on this 372 was pretty crusty. Sandblasted, piped, and painted it this morning. Stuck it back on with a new lazer cut copper gasket and some new stainless bolts since those were crusty too.


Also blasted and painted the crusty top cover screws. Shes shaping up, cant wait for the new chain and what not to get here so i can see what all the 372xp hype is about.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 13, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> The muffler and bracket on this 372 was pretty crusty. Sandblasted, piped, and painted it this morning. Stuck it back on with a new lazer cut copper gasket and some new stainless bolts since those were crusty too.
> View attachment 1016842
> 
> Also blasted and painted the crusty top cover screws. Shes shaping up, cant wait for the new chain and what not to get here so i can see what all the 372xp hype is about.



The 372 hype is real...the air filter, AV, power/weight, ergos, was ahead of its time. That one's looking pretty clean.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 13, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> The 372 hype is real...the air filter, AV, power/weight, ergos, was ahead of its time. That one's looking pretty clean.


Thanks, other than the rear handle being discolored it’s pretty mint. Couldnt be happier considering it’s the cheapest running 372 I’ve ever come across.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 13, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> Thanks, other than the rear handle being discolored it’s pretty mint. Couldnt be happier considering it’s the cheapest running 372 I’ve ever come across.


That isn't discolored per se, early 372's were made with a "translucent" tank which just means that it looks dark and slightly see-through. Later saws got non-translucent tanks that matched better but early ones were deliberately made in that odd color.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 13, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> That isn't discolored per se, early 372's were made with a "translucent" tank which just means that it looks dark and slightly see-through. Later saws got non-translucent tanks that matched better but early ones were deliberately made in that odd color.


Ahh, well that makes sense then. I was wondering how it got like that, it still bugs me lol.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 13, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> Ahh, well that makes sense then. I was wondering how it got like that, it still bugs me lol.


I know, they bug me too. My dad's 372 and my brother's 365 and 372 all have the "clear" tanks but I got lucky and picked up an oe 372 with the solid tank.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 14, 2022)

Bench time check in.
The repairs to the ATV are done but got sucked into another problem area.... the front winch. Cable was snapped and bird caged all up on the drum. Had to remove front bumper with winch attached as it is an integral setup. Pulled the old cable out 1 loop at a time until it would free spool. 

During that process, I could hear all the carrier gears making a crap ton of racket. Started to rip apart the winch and smashed my left thumb with a 32 oz ballpeen hammer trying to remove the winch mounting bolts to the front bumper. 3/16 steel hex drive counter sunk bolts with hidden galvanized nuts. Ended up drilling the heads off and the rest came apart. 

Planetary gears on 2 of the 3 stage carriers wear shot. Can not find replacements even from Warn. It's getting a new winch setup with synthetic rope.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 14, 2022)

While waiting for new winch, decided to give the 562XP a haircut or a new hat..... however ya wanna look at it. Filter upgrade.

Was a pain in the rear even with small hands like mine but got it done. I didn't even use the new top cover cuz the original is the same part number, and the new cover is a slightly different shade of orange... it doesn't match the rest of the saw. Not acceptable....


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Sep 14, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> the new cover is a slightly different shade of orange... it doesn't match the rest of the saw. Not acceptable....


So I’m not the only one…


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 14, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> While waiting for new winch, decided to give the 562XP a haircut or a new hat..... however ya wanna look at it. Filter upgrade.
> 
> Was a pain in the rear even with small hands like mine but got it done. I didn't even use the new top cover cuz the original is the same part number, and the new cover is a slightly different shade of orange... it doesn't match the rest of the saw. Not acceptable....
> 
> ...


Looks better with the new hat . Is the intake opening smaller on the new filter?Does it have any effect on performance? It just looked like it was in the photo .Of course I am getting older and the eyes ain’t what they use to be. Be Safe.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 14, 2022)

skeet88, yes the new filter mount is indeed a smaller over all opening. Performance wise I cannot tell ya. This saw is on it's 2nd tank from new. Still needs to fully break in. I just went out back the shop and cut some cookies for 15 minutes to scratch the itch.... lol! 

I hear the new setup filters out the fine dust better, so I was sold on the update.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 15, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> skeet88, yes the new filter mount is indeed a smaller over all opening. Performance wise I cannot tell ya. This saw is on it's 2nd tank from new. Still needs to fully break in. I just went out back the shop and cut some cookies for 15 minutes to scratch the itch.... lol!
> 
> I hear the new setup filters out the fine dust better, so I was sold on the update.


They do filter better in my experience, but you should still grease the lip where the filter seals to the base.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 18, 2022)

Early Echo 8000 on the bench. The goal is to find some more power...they left a lot on the table with this one in stock form. The port timing numbers are reallllly funky, also it has a wide squish band. With a lot of machining and grinding, I'm expecting big improvements.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 23, 2022)

OK... my buddies atv did not get the new winch treatment as you would have to remove and leave off the front stock tube bumper.... H#ll with that! 

The new mounts for this old of a 4 wheeler are the same from pretty much all makes of winches except for the Warn integrated mount that fits behind the tube bumper.... as it should. So I got a used unit off of eBay of the same vintage and robbed 1 carrier that was used to repair the original. At least the eBay unit is all still good and works for parts. That old grease in these things was dry as a popcorn fart and terrrible to clean out!

Now cleaned, new low temp grease and a new synthetic rope with Hawse fairlead, life is good!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Sep 23, 2022)

And I'm into this also.... late 70's to early 80's Realistic radio from work. She blew the rectifier diodes. I suspected dried out and shorted capacitors. Yeppers.

About $25 in caps and diodes and hopefully she lives to die another day!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sep 27, 2022)

I just finished another 2511 build. I didn't go as extreme as I did on my personal 2511 I did awhile back. No port work, just decked the cylinder to get the squish right, gutted the muffler, and a timing advance...pretty much the same thing you can do to a 2511 even if you don't have a lathe or knowledge of port timing. A base gasket delete would get it somewhat close to my final squish number, but I'd rather just turn it on the late and be able to get it perfect w/ a base gasket.

It doesn't have the crazy responsiveness, chain speed, or high rpm of my personal 2511, but I'd describe it as a much easier saw to live with. My 2511 will shred even in a big cut, but requires a light touch...this saw is much more forgiving. You don't really have to "think" about the cut, it just works.

I'm now mostly using the 4 jaw chuck on my lathe now:















W/ the 16" WP arbormax lite bar/chain. It's a narrow kerf 3/8lp set up and this saw has no issue with it buried in softwoods.


----------



## Jwilliams (Sep 27, 2022)

Ms500 fell 40ft from the bucket and blew the handle off so grabbed a 7310 in the meantime till all the parts for the 500 come in


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 2, 2022)

On the bench right now is a Husqvarna 50 and a 55. The '50s in real nice shape and only needs some fuel related parts to get it going. The 55 on the other hand is going to be a parts saw. A starter pawl broke loose, took out a flywheel fin and the air conductor. The clutch side of the saw is corroded and heavily pitted. The top cover is cracked. Still some usable parts but just a bit too expensive to fix up this one.


----------



## canadian175 (Oct 2, 2022)

I have an old 270 canadien.its getting a complete over haul.new rings,berrings,seals.gasgets.new carb kit.gas filter,air filter.muffler,points condencer.all new oil tank filter.convert it to automatic oiler and manual.paint job. Starter cup and friction washers,spring.oil lever.few odds and ends.all bought from mike acres.good man to deal with.have to build a new work shop before i can start,lol.wife is getting fed up with the smell of oil coming up stairs.from the saws and other engines im rebuilding. Also have a c91 a zip and a pioneer 3270s poulan micro 2 small macks a skil a 850 poineer and 4 huskys and 3 still and 2 400 ,600 pioneers all in the wing waiting to be rebuilt.building a garage when im not working .some new materials and some used. A 20 by 24 ft shop just for my hobby.and i love it,lol.


----------



## canadian175 (Oct 2, 2022)

buttercup said:


> One thing is for sure, no matter how big your work surface is, it will get filled up eventually.
> 
> Whats on my bench...
> View attachment 773207


Lol,aint that the trooth.lol.


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 3, 2022)

A very low time Husqvarna 50 that a friend acquired. New fuel line, carb kit and a muffler from a 55 gets it running. Did some test cuts and it runs absolutely flawless. It's hard not to like this series of saw, very easy to work on and really reliable.


----------



## Jwilliams (Oct 3, 2022)

Surprisingly that ms500i was only 260 bucks in parts and 30 mins labor to replace everything and have it back up and running! Not bad for falling from 40ft


----------



## link (Oct 4, 2022)

So I have a spacer down beneath the piston so that it is exactly at the position where the transfer ports open, and I have locked it with some tape as well. Just trying to make the transition from the crankcase to the ports a little easier.




Rounding off the bevel... 




Beveled and polished the edge at the inside of the cylinder.




Compare...



Poor pics but they are suppose to show the intake adjusted to fit the intake boot, and the exhaust adjusted to fit the muffler/gasket opening.




A little difficult to see but I have beveled/slightly rounded the upper edge at the piston rings about slightly less than 1/2" at the center of the exhaust port, the exhaust port opening is quite flat and a little wider too so I'm just trying to prevent the ring from catching the port edge at the up stroke. I use a black marker pen to see where I'm grinding/polishing, I have ofcourse beveled the exhaust port edge a little too.


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 5, 2022)

A trio of Poulans. 




A couple of mild things and a pro 310. The 310 surprised me with how light it is, 10.5 lbs for the power head. Pretty light for a 50 cc saw.
The things are not impressive at all, overweight at 11lbs+ for a 40 CC saw.
Both types are fairly easy to work on, but both suffer from poor muffler designs.




The 310 muffler. Decent flowing, but with the outlet set too far back. You can see the results of this here.




Completely toasted The chain break handle.

The wild things muffler had to have been designed with minimum noise in mind for Joe homeowner. A pathetically small exit that faces the back, requiring extensive shielding to redirect the exhaust flow. This adds a pound of weight to the saw, the ridiculous muffler's almost 3/4 of it.





The wild things both have scored pistons and cylinders, maybe when there's nothing else to do, a cheap Chinese piston/cylinder kit will go on one.
The 310 came in because it stopped oiling, here's why.




Sisel twine and oilers do not mix. The twine jammed up the oiler solid and destroyed the driven gear. The piston and cylinder are in really good shape on the 310. A few other things need replacing like the chain brake handle and the clutch drum, but it'll get going again.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Oct 5, 2022)

Proof I'm not just a Stihlophile...my mk1 550xp is on the bench right now. I did the tear down tonight and measured the numbers. It's going onto the lathe to deck the cylinder and tighten up the squish. I'm considering putting a taper on the piston and the squish band as well...I've had good luck with tapered and domed pistons, so I try to go that route when I can. Finally some port work to finish it off. I'm going to try and be somewhat conservative on compressio with it...these early mk1s had issues with heat, so I don't want to exacerbate the problem any.

I'm also waiting on a piston for it. The stock piston had a surprising amount of wear for how low hours this saw is. I'm just doing an aftermarket piston in this saw...OEM is pricey and I honestly don't like this saw enough to put that much money into it.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Oct 6, 2022)

Got the porting and machine work done on the 550 tonight. I didn't do anything too exotic to the combustion chamber, I actually didn't even touch that...the 550 has a large gap in between the head and the top of the plating, and I'm flirting with the ring falling into that groove with just the .022" I decked the cylinder.

Lotsa grinding on the transfers, some widening and almost a polish on the exhaust. Only really minor stuff on the intake and stratos, I don't want to screw that up. I have a feeling this saw is going to be a strong little runner. Now I'm just waiting on parts to put it together. 

These new-fangled angled cylinders require work on the outside just to machine the rest of it lol:











Porting:


----------



## bob kern (Oct 6, 2022)

Well mine was a much more simple project. Fella at work hadn't used his saw ( husky 500 x torq) in 3 years and just wanted me to " look it over" before he goes to cut this weekend. 
For once it was a decent experience. Pretty clean over all with just normal use dirt. Both tanks super clean. He clearly stays up on his air filter, nothing to do there. Bar has never been hot. Angle on both sets of teeth look good and already farily sharp. 
Really the only thing I could find to do was to clean out between the rails of the bar but even that crud was minimal. 
Still wandering why he had me look at it. From what I saw , he knows how to keep a saw up. She fired on the 4 the pull, idled and revved fine.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Oct 6, 2022)

He wanted to avoid surprises at the logging site and did not want to check it at home ;-)


----------



## bob kern (Oct 6, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> He wanted to avoid surprises at the logging site and did not want to check it at home ;-)


Could be. He's a super nice fella and is aware of some excessive expenses we've had recently. I wouldn't be surprised if he's just finding work to send my way to stick money in my pocket.


----------



## link (Oct 6, 2022)

A little heavy for my usual firewood processing, but I do like it a lot.
52mm cylinder at 76,5cc with no base gasket and a popup piston, even though not run in and a tad too rich on the fuel blend it actually reminds me of the Dolmar 7910 in power and torque. 

I don't use the tac, no point in doing that. I would only need to re-adjust it when in the wood to get it perfect anyway. 



Now it only needs some silver colored stickers and engraving the serial ID plate with my name on it.

I was a little worried about the oil pump, because it had only used a 1/5 or so from the oil tank when the fuel tank was like half empty. Then I realized - no problems with the oil pump at all, it's just very very thirsty...


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 18, 2022)

The Poulan 310 is finished, new oiler and a clutch drum/sprocket. Still needs a new bar and chain but the old one's back on for now.
The guts on the chain brake were not salvageable, so it got the chain brake delete treatment. Very light for a 50CC saw, power head is only 9.9 lb without that chain brake, 10.4 with, very close to a ms250 Stihl. Lots of compression and a small recoil pulley makes this saw pretty hard to pull over, but it starts quickly and runs great.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Oct 18, 2022)

Pretty minor work in the shop tonight, just bolt-on improvements to a couple of my work saws. The 400 got a foam air filter. The 500i got a max-flow foam filter and a WCS clutch cover. The clutch cover is pricey and some people talk crap about it, but the stock 500i clutch cover is a piss-poor design for a falling saw.

400:









500:


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Oct 18, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Pretty minor work in the shop tonight, just bolt-on improvements to a couple of my work saws. The 400 got a foam air filter. The 500i got a max-flow foam filter and a WCS clutch cover. The clutch cover is pricey and some people talk crap about it, but the stock 500i clutch cover is a piss-poor design for a falling saw


and what is the difference between the two covers? 500i


----------



## bob kern (Oct 18, 2022)

Two on the bench at the moment. 
Stihl 170 that needs a fuel line and then we will see what else once it's running. 
A micro xxv I talked myself in to messing with. It's got a deep clean , new line and filter and the carb redone minus the metering diaphragm that was missing from the kit. 
It sure was a let down to be that close to done on that one and find out you were shorted a part. Both little ones are just being fixed to sell. 

Bigger saw coming up. My pm 850 is way past due for a good service. It's been rode hard and put away wet several times in row. That thing can take a beating I'll tell you.


----------



## Mafun464 (Oct 18, 2022)

Currently an 028 av that been a pain in the neck. But it jjst needing an impluse line hopefully then we will see if it wants to run. 
And my 036 pro that just got all cleaned up for the first time since i inherited it. Got a new 20 inch oregon bar setup on. 

Next is an 031 or 032 basketcase i want to get running hopefully out of the 3 i can get 2 runners.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Oct 18, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> and what is the difference between the two covers? 500i



The stock cover is narrow and fills up with chips during larger cuts with longer bars. My main complaint is that it also doesn't extend down to the bottom edge of the case...chips/saw dust don't get deflected away from the saw very well. It's not so bad if just bucking, but it's really messy/annoying when falling and using it in the more horizontal position. The WCS is wider and deeper...I don't know why the wrap-handle version of the 500 doesn't come with a larger cover like the older Stihls did.


----------



## bob kern (Oct 18, 2022)

170 finished. Fuel line solved the no rev up, then had to swap the needle due to drowning at idle. Seems ready to roll now. Thought the neighbors might object to a log test this time of night. Lol guess that has to wait til tomorrow.
View attachment VID_20221018_214101393.mp4


----------



## Oletrapper (Oct 19, 2022)

Sometimes the floor is my bench. lol
This little guy (Stihl HT131) runs great but won't cut limbs very well. It fell off the back of a truck and got run over several times. Back in service with parts and labor coming in at $418.00


----------



## lawrence (Oct 19, 2022)

Pioneer said:


> A very low time Husqvarna 50 that a friend acquired. New fuel line, carb kit and a muffler from a 55 gets it running. Did some test cuts and it runs absolutely flawless. It's hard not to like this series of saw, very easy to work on and really reliable.
> 
> View attachment 1021502


I’ve got a good couple 288 it too heavy for me any idea what it’s worth running excellent


----------



## link (Oct 20, 2022)

lawrence said:


> I’ve got a good couple 288 it too heavy for me any idea what it’s worth running excellent


You got a couple of OEM 288 thats not templed with thats worth quite some coins.
No doubt will pay your gas bill... 
If someone has put their screwdriver in it, or some Dremel tool... sorry - not so much.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Oct 24, 2022)

Finally got the 550xp together after I did some machine and port work. Considering that it's running a 20" bar and a loop of 3/8" full-comp, my expectations have been met in how well it pulls in the cut.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Oct 24, 2022)

On the bench is a Jonsered 625 with weird crystals in the engine. It rotated freely, but wouldn’t go past TDC in either direction.


----------



## bob kern (Oct 25, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> On the bench is a Jonsered 625 with weird crystals in the engine. It rotated freely, but wouldn’t go past TDC in either direction.
> 
> View attachment 1027250


Wow


----------



## bob kern (Oct 25, 2022)

Poulan 4000 awaiting a new intake gasket and getting the carb back on. I hate being that close and not being able to get back to it for a week!!
Need to come up with some kind of material to replace the black seal around the air box and also where it seems one should be around the air filter. Need to scrounge up an ipl to see if it shows something.


----------



## grizz55chev (Oct 25, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> On the bench is a Jonsered 625 with weird crystals in the engine. It rotated freely, but wouldn’t go past TDC in either direction.
> 
> View attachment 1027250


Remnants of some gas " preservative ".  I've torn into some carbs that had similar crud built up in them.


----------



## bob kern (Nov 1, 2022)

chainsaw _ crazy said:


> Well I am doing a stihl 051 magnum build started with a ts510 saw man they don't build em like they used to. Going to switch to the 051 crankcase tomorrow. View attachment 677121
> View attachment 677122
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Gots me one of them monsters. Didn't want to start the last time I took it out for a stroll. Haven't had a chance to see why just yet. She don't like to sit idle for very long I can tell you that!


----------



## bob kern (Nov 1, 2022)

Got an 025 on the bench at the moment. Getting close to pulling that rope but not quite yet. Still needs new guys in the carb and waiting for the starter assembly to show up off fee pay. She sure was a dirty one!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 1, 2022)

Porting a 462...got the machine work done(not straight forward on a 462) tonight. Porting will be another day.


----------



## link (Nov 2, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Finally got the 550xp together after I did some machine and port work. Considering that it's running a 20" bar and a loop of 3/8" full-comp, my expectations have been met in how well it pulls in the cut.


Pretty muffler work!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 2, 2022)

link said:


> Pretty muffler work!


Thanks! That particular muffler, I spit it at the seem and gutted out the insides. I welded it back together, opened up the outlet, and threw together that little sheet metal deflector. 

I've actually got a couple of wire-feeds I use...I have a larger Hobart 230 that is pretty much only used for fabrication of heavier stuff. My little Millermatic 150 is the one that gets used for custom mufflers, welding sheet metal, etc. 

My set up:


----------



## link (Nov 2, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Thanks! That particular muffler, I spit it at the seem and gutted out the insides. I welded it back together, opened up the outlet, and threw together that little sheet metal deflector.
> 
> I've actually got a couple of wire-feeds I use...I have a larger Hobart 230 that is pretty much only used for fabrication of heavier stuff. My little Millermatic 150 is the one that gets used for custom mufflers, welding sheet metal, etc.
> 
> ...


That's just too tidy, nothings going on there...


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 2, 2022)

Got the 462 wrapped up today. I'm actually impressed how it came out...Stihl doesn't leave much room for improvement on these, so I was worried I was going to make a saw that ran the same, but was harder to start.  

My fears were unfounded...it runs _really_ well. I'm able to pull 10-10.5k rpm in the cut with a moderate amount of pressure...it picked up some of the grunt that the stock 462 lacks, but didn't lose any chain speed.


----------



## grizz55chev (Nov 2, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Got the 462 wrapped up today. I'm actually impressed how it came out...Stihl doesn't leave much room for improvement on these, so I was worried I was going to make a saw that ran the same, but was harder to start.
> 
> My fears were unfounded...it runs _really_ well. I'm able to pull 10-10.5k rpm in the cut with a moderate amount of pressure...it picked up some of the grunt that the stock 462 lacks, but didn't lose any chain speed.View attachment 1029420
> View attachment 1029422
> ...


Makes you wonder why it wasn't made that way to begin with, hope it lasts a long time after all your work!


----------



## link (Nov 2, 2022)

I think my MS460 54mm build might have a similar power, but it certainly have twice the fuel consumption.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 2, 2022)

grizz55chev said:


> Makes you wonder why it wasn't made that way to begin with, hope it lasts a long time after all your work!


Production tolerances and noise compliance mostly. I don't want to bag on the stock saw, they run pretty well and the stock numbers are pretty good. It's just in comparison to the 461, they are kind of soft on torque...which probably isn't a fair comparison. The 462 was a replacement for the 441 and not the 461 IMO...a stock 462 stomps all over a 441. I'm just making this a saw that doesn't sweat a 28" bar and will be happy to bury a 32".

Honestly, this is a pretty mild build...I don't see it having any less life than a stock cylinder. This is a work saw, not some hot rod cooking cutter.


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 2, 2022)

Ok... no wisecracks cuz I already felt bad just carrying it around LOL!

Shift manager ask me to look at his saw cuz " No matter what I do, I can't get the chain tight." I say bring it to me and see what I can do. No mention of brand or anything cuz he can't remember. Next day, he brings it to my work station and plops it in front of me. First words out of my mouth are "Man.... that's just pedestrian...."

We laugh and go aboot our day. Got it home and ripped into her. Found a simple loose screw to hold the bar tension plate that keeps bar orientated correctly. I could just smell the Chinesium.....


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 2, 2022)

Chain is 3/8, .050 safety "shark fin" variety from the usual scumbags. Chain speed very slow and it is a 1 speed only. No variable to it. I could feel every tooth grab in my 7" test chunk out back. 1 minute and 15 secs to cut through it. I even tried it again with same results. Had to call it quits cuz I kinda started to smell the angry pixies wanting out of the motor! LOL


----------



## link (Nov 2, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Chain is 3/8, .050 safety "shark fin" variety from the usual scumbags. Chain speed very slow and it is a 1 speed only. No variable to it. I could feel every tooth grab in my 7" test chunk out back. 1 minute and 15 secs to cut through it. I even tried it again with same results. Had to call it quits cuz I kinda started to smell the angry pixies wanting out of the motor! LOL
> 
> View attachment 1029446
> View attachment 1029447
> ...


Just don't let the smoke out if it! That's a Kangxin chain!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 2, 2022)

Few more...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 2, 2022)

Yeah, manager says it works for him on small limbs on his property so I guess..... And it was a gift from his kids so I'm sure they wouldn't know any better. I truly was thinking it was a gas powered something or other from a big box store or the like. 

I tell said manager if we can't get parts, I would sell him a Husky 136 or 141 that I have completely gone thru and verified. New bar and chain and all.... 14 or 16", his choice. But I assume he will be happy with the no parts required fix and that will be that!


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Nov 2, 2022)

For those playing along at home...









Electric Chainsaw 20V Battery Powered, Cordless Chain Saw With 12 Inch - Powersmart USA


POWERSMART is aiming on developing innovative outdoor accessories and household tools for more than 10 years. Our pruposes is providing customers with high value products, assistances of garden maintances during daily life. Our specialized line of garden tool sets contain with top powers and...




powersmartusa.com


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 3, 2022)

link said:


> I think my MS460 54mm build might have a similar power, but it certainly have twice the fuel consumption.
> View attachment 1029431
> View attachment 1029432




Looks like a strong runner! I'm a big fan of the 1128 series Stihls. I've got a couple of 044s, one is a big bore, the other is a hybrid. The big bore is a pretty "pipey" build...I was using it as my main falling saw for awhile last year, as long as I was cognizant of keeping the chain speed up, it ripped. The hybrid I did a tapered piston and squish band...it ended being a lot torquier than most of the other 044/46 hybrids. I'm going to try some more stuff on it using a 064 piston and possibly doing finger or bridged ports.

I don't have a 460/046, or I might be trying something with a BB cylinder...maybe a 660 piston to open up the opportunities for different timing numbers? I've already got a plan for a 500i, involving a 660 piston, once I get some time on my hands.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 3, 2022)

Converting the already destratoed xtorque 372 to a 52mm OE-style farmertec cylinder, it's going to see some port/machine work of course. This particular FT cylinder is pretty rough...luckily the plating/hone looks good, so I can fix the rest.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 3, 2022)

On my bench right now are a few old Homelite XL and Super 2 saws. I probably have enough spare parts to make two running ones out of the mess. I have one together so far..


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm going to say that I'm tentatively done with the 372 cylinder. It took ungodly amounts of machining to get where I wanted for numbers. Now I'm just hoping that the exhaust and intake actually bolt up with how much lower the cylinder is sitting.





Red line showing how much I cut out of the lowers:


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Nov 10, 2022)

Got a couple husky’s on the bench. 61 has a jonsered 630 top end, HS224 carb, and non-baffled muffler. 266SE has a 268XP top end, HS260 carb, and non-baffled muffler. Got a little more work to do but they’re coming along nicely.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Nov 14, 2022)

Both saws are now ready to cut. 266/268XP is kind of a ugly duckling right now (until i find a nicer top cover) but it’s all good under the hood. 61/630 is sporting a jonsered 630 top cover, sticking with the orange and black color scheme. Gonna get into some wood here soon.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Nov 14, 2022)

Nice work. I’ve got a couple jonsered 625/670s im cobbling together night now.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Nov 14, 2022)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> Nice work. I’ve got a couple jonsered 625/670s im cobbling together night now.


Nice. I came upon a couple 630 cylinders recently so I figured I’d use one on the 61 I picked up not long ago. Is the 670 similar to the 266? 630 is 48mm bore, I’m thinking the 670 must be 50mm?


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Nov 14, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Nice. I came upon a couple 630 cylinders recently so I figured I’d use one on the 61 I picked up not long ago. Is the 670 similar to the 266? 630 is 48mm bore, I’m thinking the 670 must be 50mm?


Yeah, I believe it is very similar to the 266, 50mm bore. I was going to build it with a 272 top end but decided to stick with the 670 top end on my 625 cases.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm attempting to do bad things to my 500i...it's going to be a bit of a project, but this will be cool if I can pull it off:






Hyway for mockup, I'll do the same with OEM if I like the results:


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Nov 14, 2022)

I still need to figure out why this saw won’t stay running, but I started building a better muller port for my ported MS361


----------



## Lawless (Nov 15, 2022)

My “Stump Saw” getting some love. CS6700 that has never failed to run and gets abused and pushed aside like a rented mule. New clutch bearing is on the way. I found a replacement for the broken finger adjustable idle screw, new brake handle/cover and all the parts to convert to side chain adjustment.

I’ll clean it up, dress the bar and see if I can get the chain in some semblance of sharp. To be from the 90s she’s a tough broad.

I’m sorry baby….I’ll treat you better….can you make me a sandwich….


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 17, 2022)

The 500i is back together and running with its new piston...I don't know what to call this saw, the Franken500i, the 566i, maybe just a hybrid 500i? 

I put a 660 piston in it...the 660 piston is the same bore diameter, but a much taller piston. It allows for the squish band to be cut for increased compression, while giving you almost unlimited options for when the intake opens up. The stock 500i intake port is quite low and I wouldn't want to add even another degree of duration, so you're limited with the stock piston unless you don't mind epoxying the floor of the intake.

I won't go into the details of what exactly it takes to fit a 660 piston in a 500i, but it's a lot of machining and grinding on both the cases and piston. This really isn't a feasible mod unless you have a lathe and a milling machine, or at least a vertical mill table for the lathe.

I only started it up, but really haven't cut with it. The one noticeable thing is it's quite a bit more responsive...not like the stock 500i wasn't, but this is peppy...after all the work is done, the 660 piston is 10 grams lighter than the 500i piston. I left some room on my intake, so I might be tearing it apart again to add a bit of duration.

Nothing to exotic about the porting on it, just sticking to what I know:


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 17, 2022)

...and in anticipation of doing the Franken500i, I built this vertical milling table for my lathe last week:


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 17, 2022)

I got to run the hybrid 500i out for a little bit today, I'm impressed. It's a monster, really snappy, revs like crazy, yet still has decent pull. I might take it apart again and drop the cylinder some more...where my numbers are ATM, I could drop the cylinder a couple degrees and pick up even more torque. As it stands right now, I feel like I picked up considerable gains over stock.


----------



## Automender (Nov 18, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> ...and in anticipation of doing the Franken500i, I built this vertical milling table for my lathe last week:


Thanks for posting the milling attachment you made. Just what I was looking for. Where did you get the cross slide table and what brand?


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 18, 2022)

Automender said:


> Thanks for posting the milling attachment you made. Just what I was looking for. Where did you get the cross slide table and what brand?


It was a random one I got off of Ebay, cheap chinese crap. It's graduated in metric and not the smoothest operating slide...so I have to do a little bit of math. I wouldn't recommend it, but it does work if you're on a budget...I might make another one in the future.

Here's the link, it's gone up in price...it was $75 just a couple weeks ago:









VEVOR Milling Drilling Machine Worktable Cross Slide Table 4" X 7.3" Bench Table | eBay


Why Choose VEVOR?. Easy-to-use cranks, widened table-board, t-shaped grooves, sliding table, and stable base, all of those make it. Milling Machine Worktable. High Precision & Extended Worktable & Smooth Operation.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Lawless (Nov 26, 2022)

Lawless said:


> My “Stump Saw” getting some love. CS6700 that has never failed to run and gets abused and pushed aside like a rented mule. New clutch bearing is on the way. I found a replacement for the broken finger adjustable idle screw, new brake handle/cover and all the parts to convert to side chain adjustment.
> 
> I’ll clean it up, dress the bar and see if I can get the chain in some semblance of sharp. To be from the 90s she’s a tough broad.
> 
> ...


Made it out there but could only stay a short while before I was absolutely finished. Looks good and sparkly.


----------



## Juniors saw works (Nov 26, 2022)

562xp
smoothed and polished transfers
LRB pop up piston
.14 base gasket
And what a project the muffler was but it sounds great I don’t think I’ll do that again the last one I did I only cut inside the baffle on the underside and cut out what I could this one is completely emptied I can’t attach the video of the cylinder when it was finally done but that was at the start


----------



## link (Nov 26, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> I'm going to say that I'm tentatively done with the 372 cylinder. It took ungodly amounts of machining to get where I wanted for numbers. Now I'm just hoping that the exhaust and intake actually bolt up with how much lower the cylinder is sitting.
> View attachment 1030387
> View attachment 1030388
> View attachment 1030389
> ...


If you look at that last picture, why I don't take for granted that removing that edge is beneficial?
I see it all the time at "youtube", but your cylinder transfer port windows wont open that early... so its a waste buddy.
Why remove the cylinder wall if the piston skirts still blocks the flow?


----------



## Juniors saw works (Nov 26, 2022)

link said:


> If you look at that last picture, why I don't take for granted that removing that edge is beneficial?
> I see it all the time at "youtube", but your cylinder transfer port windows wont open that early... so its a waste buddy.
> Why remove the cylinder wall if the piston skirts still blocks the flow?


I try to think of it like now it’s almost like an expansion can “not pipe” if you make a huge outlet sure it sounds good and will make power but I’m very happy with the way that muffler came out even though the bottom side is botched lol and to have that baffle completely removed makes me feel good the outlet is maybe 3/4 or a little more of what the exhaust port is plenty of flow and sounds great and with the spark screen it looks stock if you remove the deflector you melt your chain brake handle so that was out of the equation I almost put a deflector on it that I made which would have looked pretty slick but didn’t I wasn’t trying anything crazy with porting on this saw just cleaned some casting crap and polished transfers intake and try to boost compression


----------



## link (Nov 26, 2022)

Juniors saw works said:


> I try to think of it like now it’s almost like an expansion can “not pipe” if you make a huge outlet sure it sounds good and will make power but I’m very happy with the way that muffler came out even though the bottom side is botched lol and to have that baffle completely removed makes me feel good the outlet is maybe 3/4 or a little more of what the exhaust port is plenty of flow and sounds great and with the spark screen it looks stock if you remove the deflector you melt your chain brake handle so that was out of the equation I almost put a deflector on it that I made which would have looked pretty slick but didn’t I wasn’t trying anything crazy with porting on this saw just cleaned some casting crap and polished transfers intake and try to boost compression


I like it, we want to hear more from you buddy. Cheers mate!
(been watching WC football from the oil pollution slave worker nation down south so I had a beer, Great times!)


----------



## link (Nov 26, 2022)

I apologize for my behavior already, tomorrow is gonna be hang over day... but tonight I'm alright!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 26, 2022)

link said:


> If you look at that last picture, why I don't take for granted that removing that edge is beneficial?
> I see it all the time at "youtube", but your cylinder transfer port windows wont open that early... so its a waste buddy.
> Why remove the cylinder wall if the piston skirts still blocks the flow?


Huh? It's about making a smooth transition with minimal obstruction into the transfer tunnels. If you look that the lowers and compare that to the pockets for the lower transfers in the case, it'll make sense to you. Has nothing to do with the upper transfer timing...all about velocity.

I've done this on other quad port saws and had gains that couldn't be attributed solely to port timing or compression increases...so I'd say that it works.


----------



## link (Nov 26, 2022)

Sierra_rider said:


> Huh? It's about making a smooth transition with minimal obstruction into the transfer tunnels. If you look that the lowers and compare that to the pockets for the lower transfers in the case, it'll make sense to you. Has nothing to do with the upper transfer timing...all about velocity.
> 
> I've done this on other quad port saws and had gains that couldn't be attributed solely to port timing or compression increases...so I'd say that it works.


When your piston top is at the start of your transfer opening on its way down, the skirts of your piston is blocking your modified cylinder low end transfer opening.
You might not be doing anything wrong - but you aint doing anything right eiter...


----------



## link (Nov 26, 2022)

Your cylinder has a 36mm stroke, put a 36mm spacer down in the cylinder and then the piston...
Whats the spacer needed to get the piston top at the transfer opening? Try it ! 
What do you see as the piston is at the cylinder transfer opening - the piston skirts will block your modified passage.


----------



## link (Nov 26, 2022)

I give up, nothing I say will make you understand buddy.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Nov 26, 2022)

link said:


> I give up, nothing I say will make you understand buddy.


 I totally understand what your saying. Maybe the skirt and the transfer feed perfectly line up on a stock 372 cylinder...not so much on this cylinder. Add to that, the feed was rough and uneven...it needed to be cut just so parts of the transfer weren't a knife edge. I finally decked the cylinder quite a bit, enough that cutting the feeds would've been warranted anyway. I'm sure the piston is still the restriction at BDC, but I didn't want the restriction to be the feed or to have a lumpy lower w/chrome flaking off because it's so thin/sharp.


----------



## Lawless (Nov 27, 2022)

Just don’t post any dead deer…


----------



## Pioneer (Nov 27, 2022)

Husqvarna 55. Widened and raised the exhaust port a bit, dropped the intake a bit, base gasket delete and a muffler mod. New caber ring as well, all work done on a good OEM cylinder.

Muffler outlet changed from bottom "gilll" style which was sealed and smoothed, and moved up to a better position. Exhaust deflector from a poulan wild thing was used and worked out very nice. Baffle holes were drilled in the side of the muffler and represent about 70% of the exhaust port in area. Deflector brazed on from the inside, nice clean looking installation.

Only a couple of test cuts so far, but has a nice wide power band and also looks to have picked up some revs over stock. Looking forward to breaking it in this spring.


----------



## av8or3 (Nov 27, 2022)

Did some painting over Thanksgiving. This Dolmar 144 came with a clutch cover someone used a sanding disk on to remove corrosion. They left the deep sanding marks and painted it the wrong color (red). Looks like they covered the remains of the decal to prevent completely painting over it. The hood had a chunk broken out of it. I was able to find one so I stripped them both, filled the damage done to the clutch cover, removed corrosion from the new hood and filled it and then shot em. Came out great. 




New Dolmar 144A decal inbound!


----------



## Lawless (Nov 28, 2022)

The 6700 is cleaned up and reassembled. I’m soaking the chain, it has some pine pitch on it. The saw has fantastic compression and runs excellent. New side adjust chain gears in a new housing.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 2, 2022)

Got a little Stihl 015 from one of the tree service guys (personal saw). It needs some pull cord work and a good cleaning. 
anyway…what a cool little saw! Extremely simple. This is an early version with no chain brake.
ordered an air filter, carb kit so far.
Homelite Super2 will be next. People still use these? lol


----------



## bob kern (Dec 8, 2022)

Not been on this one for a few. Put a 291 across the bench today. Victim of a John Deere Gator . Crushed fuel tank and broken brake handle. A little tedious but I have $60 in a 291. Not bad. It won't be hanging around. Just a project to support my magnesium addiction.
View attachment VID_20221208_220918248.mp4


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Dec 9, 2022)

I finally got the case but back together for my Jonsered 625 build. New bearings, but they seem a bit tight once in the case. I centered the crank with feeler gauges and a dead blow hammer. 

New seals installed too when I put the oil pump in, I changed the oil line. The 266xp oil line I ordered was a 372xp oil line when it showed up, but it looks the same other then just being a bit longer.


----------



## link (Dec 9, 2022)

av8or3 said:


> Did some painting over Thanksgiving. This Dolmar 144 came with a clutch cover someone used a sanding disk on to remove corrosion. They left the deep sanding marks and painted it the wrong color (red). Looks like they covered the remains of the decal to prevent completely painting over it. The hood had a chunk broken out of it. I was able to find one so I stripped them both, filled the damage done to the clutch cover, removed corrosion from the new hood and filled it and then shot em. Came out great.
> View attachment 1035597
> 
> View attachment 1035598
> ...


I liked that post, and the pictures, thank you sir.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 9, 2022)

Not doing much since cooler weather set in but I do have a box of Homelite Super 2 parts which I hope to turn into a chainsaw when weather warms up...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Dec 10, 2022)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Not doing much since cooler weather set in but I do have a box of Homelite Super 2 parts which I hope to turn into a chainsaw when weather warms up...


same thing going on with my workbench. just finished my latest project. not a saw, but could be used working on one. maybe. i need to get something going to mess up my workbench again... 

this one turned out bit better than anticipated. 

sometimes ya just get lucky!


----------



## Lawless (Dec 10, 2022)

Lawless said:


> The 6700 is cleaned up and reassembled. I’m soaking the chain, it has some pine pitch on it. The saw has fantastic compression and runs excellent. New side adjust chain gears in a new housing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I couldn’t stand the thought of that beat up old bar going back on this sparkly saw so I scored a BF deal and now it looks like the star it is.


----------



## bob kern (Dec 10, 2022)

Put that 291 through some wood today. Wow I was impressed. And that chainsaw jacked. Good saw!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

Got an 075 That will fire up and run fir a few seconds if I pull the plug and pour gas in the cylinder. Otherwise, it won't fire at all. Being that this saw hasn't been run in years. I'm thinking gunked up carb. The mounts are also rotten. Other than that. It seems to be in decent shape! 


Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## bob kern (Dec 12, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Got an 075 That will fire up and run fir a few seconds if I pull the plug and pour gas in the cylinder. Otherwise, it won't fire at all. Being that this saw hasn't been run in years. I'm thinking gunked up carb. The mounts are also rotten. Other than that. It seems to be in decent shape! View attachment 1040262
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


Total junk kk .you should send it to me and I will properly dispose of it!!!!! Lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 12, 2022)

Good one! I really gotta "hand it over to ya!" It was a good try, but Im NOT!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 12, 2022)

bob kern said:


> Total junk kk .you should send it to me and I will properly dispose of it!!!!! Lol


I have a 075 that is total junk. You want it for a nominal fee.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 13, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Got an 075 That will fire up and run fir a few seconds if I pull the plug and pour gas in the cylinder. Otherwise, it won't fire at all. Being that this saw hasn't been run in years. I'm thinking gunked up carb. The mounts are also rotten. Other than that. It seems to be in decent shape! View attachment 1040262
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?


Old saws like that, I generally do a carb rebuild, and new fuel and impulse lines


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 13, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I have a 075 that is total junk. You want it for a nominal fee.


Ahhh! I just think it be pretty neat to get it back up to ship shape and running good. If that happens? Probably only burn a tank a year through it.


Sierra_rider said:


> Old saws like that, I generally do a carb rebuild, and new fuel and impulse lines


Roger. I figured it may and probably will end up that way.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 13, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Ahhh! I just think it be pretty neat to get it back up to ship shape and running good. If that happens? Probably only burn a tank a year through it.
> 
> Roger. I figured it may and probably will end up that way.


I think you missed my humor. I love old saws. I have ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh 600 or so. I have a 075 however that is just a PIA.......not that all of them are


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 13, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I think you missed my humor. I love old saws. I have ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh 600 or so. I have a 075 however that is just a PIA.......not that all of them are


No I didn't miss it. I get it!  
 600!!!  You must be a collector! Very cool!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 13, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> No I didn't miss it. I get it!
> 600!!!  You must be a collector! Very cool!


Well most miss my humor They say it is dry.....I am not one to disagree with their opinion.

Yes 600 is on the low end. I have spent a lifetime collecting saws. Hell I had them in my dorm room in college....no chit


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 13, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well most miss my humor They say it is dry.....I am not one to disagree with their opinion.
> 
> Yes 600 is on the low end. I have spent a lifetime collecting saws. Hell I had them in my dorm room in college....no chit


Really?!?! Pretty cool man!  I'd like to see pics of your saw collection sometime, or at least some of it.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 13, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Really?!?! Pretty cool man!  I'd like to see pics of your saw collection sometime, or at least some of it.


They are everywhere. I wish I could take decent pics but not real easy


----------



## Vt4ster (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Bill G (Dec 13, 2022)

Looks good


----------



## bob kern (Dec 13, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Good one! I really gotta "hand it over to ya!" It was a good try, but Im NOT!


Lol. Just razzing ya. I'm drowning in saws right now. I did get a kick out of running that 051 the other day. She had been neglected and needed to come out and play. Unreal the torque it puts out. 
On yours, if it's sat for a while , I'd do the carb and related lines and go from there.


----------



## bob kern (Dec 13, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I have a 075 that is total junk. You want it for a nominal fee.


Kk may need her for parts. I'm drowning in saws right now but do find it hard to pass up a deal.....lol


----------



## Matt93eg (Dec 13, 2022)

Got my Pro Mac 10-10 on my bench right now. Getting a new fuel line and fuel tank gasket. Tank gasket is out for delivery.


----------



## Lawless (Dec 13, 2022)

359 is on the bench waiting for me to take it all apart and do a deep clean.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 13, 2022)

Today was the day to sort through clutches and drums. There are still several that I have not been able to find any "where used" information. I will have to put them away is such a fashion that I can sort through them easily when trying to match them up when I am looking for an obscure drum.










Mark


----------



## link (Dec 14, 2022)

heimannm said:


> Today was the day to sort through clutches and drums. There are still several that I have not been able to find any "where used" information. I will have to put them away is such a fashion that I can sort through them easily when trying to match them up when I am looking for an obscure drum.
> 
> View attachment 1040499
> 
> ...


Way too tidy ! You're not getting anything done buddy !


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 14, 2022)

Dose any one know if any of the 260 mounts are interchangeable with 360 mounts? I know that at least one isn't. Not sure about the rest? Now I know I can find out with a little bit of disassembling, but just figured I'd ask around first. I have a spare set of 260 mounts on hand.


----------



## Vt4ster (Dec 14, 2022)

Tabasco


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 14, 2022)

Vt4ster said:


> Tabasco


And peanuts! Both staples on the "saw chop" bench!


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 14, 2022)

The 015 cleaned up nicely. New(used) main spring, air filter drum, pull handle, couple screws. Rebuilt the carb with kit, refurbished the OE bar, muffler mod.
Runs great.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 14, 2022)

The Super2 is another story...the "air filter",


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Dec 14, 2022)

singinwoodwackr said:


> The 015 cleaned up nicely. New(used) main spring, air filter drum, pull handle, couple screws. Rebuilt the carb with kit, refurbished the OE bar, muffler mod.
> Runs great.View attachment 1040711
> View attachment 1040712


Nice!


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 15, 2022)

nothing is on my bench right now. strange.


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 15, 2022)

what's even stranger is my other bench is clean. this one is usually a pile of stuff and I never get to use it.


----------



## PV Hiker (Dec 15, 2022)

That is scary clean! My gal better not see this, she will say something....


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 15, 2022)

tomorrow I'm going to clear all the stuff off my table saw and outfeed table. one of those tools I don't use often so things just end up all over it.


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 15, 2022)

flatsfisher said:


> nothing is on my bench right now. strange.
> View attachment 1041023



Man you must like hammering things??


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 15, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Man you must like hammering things??


----------



## Bill G (Dec 15, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Man you must like hammering things??


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 16, 2022)

A pair of 461s on the bench.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Dec 16, 2022)

P100Super I add the engine extinguishing cable and the replacement of the av in the rear handle


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 17, 2022)

One 461 nearly done, the other needs a new top end...kind of a bummer, as it saves me time on the lathe if I can do multiple of the same model saw.

This one is done, other than waiting on an unlimited coil to show up.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 17, 2022)

flatsfisher said:


> tomorrow I'm going to clear all the stuff off my table saw and outfeed table. one of those tools I don't use often so things just end up all over it.


That is my bench


----------



## alaznik1990 (Dec 17, 2022)

If gotten a 031av for free and gonna se if it's worth repairing.Its got a ton of problems


----------



## bob kern (Dec 18, 2022)

alaznik1990 said:


> If gotten a 031av for free and gonna se if it's worth repairing.Its got a ton of problems


I have one in a million pieces ( came that way) waiting on a shelf. Might throw any pointers you find my direction!! I'll need em! Lol


----------



## alaznik1990 (Dec 18, 2022)

bob kern said:


> I have one in a million pieces ( came that way) waiting on a shelf. Might throw any pointers you find my direction!! I'll need em! Lol


When I will start putting it together I will keep you posted


----------



## Bill G (Dec 19, 2022)

alaznik1990 said:


> When I will start putting it together I will keep you posted


When you need 10 more let me know


----------



## stihltech (Dec 19, 2022)

Finally got time to ready used saws for sale. 362, 2 361s, 066. Waiting for 461 piston and cylinder and another 361 piston. Go over the 270 for the shop. Debating on a 441. And finally got 500is and 400s in.


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 19, 2022)

I picked up these from an old timer who was “tired of tripping on these damn saws”. 2 041s, 266SE and a Shindaiwa 680. Willing to bet some fresh fuel and they will pop. All are nice and tight.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 19, 2022)

joe25DA said:


> I picked up these from an old timer who was “tired of tripping on these damn saws”. 2 041s, 266SE and a Shindaiwa 680. Willing to bet some fresh fuel and they will pop. All are nice and tight.View attachment 1042167
> View attachment 1042168


you suck….


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 19, 2022)

^^^^^^ What he said^^^^^^^ LOL


----------



## Evan (Dec 19, 2022)

How long till pistons take on this shape in saws. Even a DLC coated pin. Makes the chainsaw pistons look like card board junk.. they kinda are


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 19, 2022)

Dominant Wiseco 52mm Piston for Stihl MS460


USA Made High Performance chainsaw piston for Stihl saws domed and coated good for hot saw and woods ported Dominant WHSH




dominantsaw.com


----------



## Evan (Dec 19, 2022)

Wiseco isnt any wear near the class of piston as wossner and cp wiseco also known for tolerances floating all over the place. 
Though that could be a good thing if you measure bore. Order a handfull of wiseco measure pistons and keep a pair that best fit that bore.


----------



## CJ1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Evan said:


> How long till pistons take on this shape in saws. Even a DLC coated pin. Makes the chainsaw pistons look like card board junk.. they kinda are


Hopefully never, as I don't want a 4 stroke chainsaw!! The piston Huskstihl put in my 372 was a quality piece so good ones are out there. Cj


----------



## Evan (Dec 20, 2022)

I said id never ride a 4 stroke. Apparently that changed I now ride a 22 kx450 and well I got used to it, came off old kx250s from the 2000s.

For what its worth I realy dont think saw quality is that great. Oem to wiseco dominant or whatever its called 

Tolerances loose ports rough unfinished. saws all around lack of care put into them. Just enough to yank money from our wallets 

Then hobbyiest compete to buy same saws that others use to make a living further decreases quality.

**** were talking pistons


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 20, 2022)

Evan said:


> How long till pistons take on this shape in saws. Even a DLC coated pin. Makes the chainsaw pistons look like card board junk.. they kinda are


Hows that make out at 14,000


----------



## Evan (Dec 20, 2022)

Pictured that piston is good to 9500 rpm Well I guess thats what valve train and all is good for. 
Bout 60hp machine


----------



## link (Dec 20, 2022)

Chevboy0167 said:


> Dominant Wiseco 52mm Piston for Stihl MS460
> 
> 
> USA Made High Performance chainsaw piston for Stihl saws domed and coated good for hot saw and woods ported Dominant WHSH
> ...


Gotta love that, thats some money consuming gear you got there I guess...


----------



## Chevboy0167 (Dec 20, 2022)

Notice the piston description almost always say for "Racing". Would you need it for a daily driver? No. Could it be bad ass and impressive with the proper matching machine work worth bragging rights? Maybe. Cost worth it to most firewood cutters? Probably not!


----------



## joe25DA (Dec 21, 2022)

This has been on my “bench” for 3 days. Waiting for parts, trouble shooting. Started off with no start from cab, traced to a blown fuse. Next starter solenoid clicking, bendix froze. New starter in, no power to starter! Bad solenoid from battery. Also had to clean carb to get it to recoil start. Get it running from recoil, conveyor stuck, that’s freed, now back to installing new solenoid, a couple wires and terminals. The plow wanted to join the fun so I had to order a new valve. Can’t really complain, plow is 20 years old as is the salter and this is the most I’ve done to them in the 10 years I’ve been here.


----------



## CJ1 (Dec 22, 2022)

Evan said:


> I said id never ride a 4 stroke. Apparently that changed I now ride a 22 kx450 and well I got used to it, came off old kx250s from the 2000s.
> 
> For what its worth I realy dont think saw quality is that great. Oem to wiseco dominant or whatever its called
> 
> ...


A piston is a 4st dirt bike is basically a ring holder at best. Heck that is about the same as the diamond pistons in my big block, expensive ring holders! I quit riding 4 stroke dirt bikes 2 years ago, I was faster on them but didn't have as much fun. Back on 250 2 strokes. Cj


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 22, 2022)

my Husqvarna 125cc piston and cylinder. just for fun.


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 29, 2022)

new project.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 29, 2022)

Cleaning the new-to-me Jet mill/drill. The previous owner used it as an overpriced drill press and it was full of wood shavings. It's otherwise in decent shape and I only paid $250 for it, easily the best deal I've ever gotten on a tool.


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 30, 2022)

sweet. that will get it done. I have a big ass gearhead mill. looks like you have a nice lathe to go with it.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Dec 30, 2022)

flatsfisher said:


> sweet. that will get it done. I have a big ass gearhead mill. looks like you have a nice lathe to go with it.



That's my 12x36 Grizzly...it's been a good lathe, I'm surprised how much I use it. I've been on the lookout for a mill, the price on this one made it impossible to say no.


----------



## Evan (Dec 30, 2022)

22 kx450 top end. Going together after new valves piston and timing chain


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 30, 2022)

Not really on my bench; just in the garage. Snap On 40th Anniversary Corvette limited edition box (missing Corvette placards). Picked it up at a good price; need to clean up and then will sell to fund my F350 project.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 31, 2022)

Shoot me a message on the box but somehow I think shipping might be a killer....

The man that chose the color is a bit suspect though....


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 31, 2022)

cool. did this old MAC Tools box to keep my machining tools in. someone had done a really bad rattle can job on it.


----------



## flatsfisher (Dec 31, 2022)

thinking about painting this one.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 31, 2022)

flatsfisher said:


> cool. did this old MAC Tools box to keep my machining tools in. someone had done a really bad rattle can job on it.



Damn, that's nice! I'm a big fan of Boeshield, too.


----------



## bulletpruf (Dec 31, 2022)

flatsfisher said:


> thinking about painting this one.



Looks like it would benefit from a fresh coat of paint. I had one of those boxes years ago, but got rid of it when I reconfigured my garage and stepped up to some Homak RS Pro boxes.


----------



## Evan (Dec 31, 2022)

Off the bench n ready to rip


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Jan 2, 2023)

Working on a Holzfforma 372XT today which is a copy of the Husky 372 X-torq. Why anyone would buy a strarocharged clone is beyond me, but anyway. Customer/friend bought it after me telling him how much I like the standard 372 clones I have. He said he’s only put about a tank of gas through it, and it runs like crap. Told him I would look at it, and he said he didn’t want me to look at it, he wanted me to have it. 

Fired it up and right off the bat I noticed it was only revving to about 70%. I noticed that the throttle cable didn’t look like it was routed right, but when I tried to correct it, it popped off inside the handle so now I get to tear into it further.


----------



## frogbiter (Jan 2, 2023)

It easily jumps off the track at the throttle trigger, it might not be necessary to pull it apart all that much.
Perhaps try the throttle lever directly at the carb with your finger when it runs.
It's never a waste of time to dismantle something though - as long as you put it back together again.


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Jan 3, 2023)

I’ve never pulled the gas tank off of a 372 before. Is there supposed to be some kind of bigger bushing in the recess in the tank that the end of this screw goes into?


----------



## J D (Jan 3, 2023)

The Shooters Apprentice said:


> I’ve never pulled the gas tank off of a 372 before. Is there supposed to be some kind of bigger bushing in the recess in the tank that the end of this screw goes into?
> 
> View attachment 1045636


Screw just sits in there to limit movement on the AV


----------



## The Shooters Apprentice (Jan 5, 2023)

Turns out the plastic around the throttle cable was all bunched up and broken at one end I ordered a new throttle cable for it and we will see how it does when it shows up.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 5, 2023)

I have my 10mm pin 044 apart and deciding on whether i want to put a Meteor jug and piston kit on it and send it. Or look for an OEM piston and rings and clean up the stock jug. There is not aluminum transfer on the cylinder, but the piston has some decent scratches on it. Oooorrrr.... maybe it just needs rings? I'm not sure which route I wanna go. This was my main falling saw from the early 2000's and has seen a lot of combat over the years. It was always cared for and maintained. Its just wore out and need a top end freshen up. I was a tad suprised at the scratches on the piston on the intake side. 

Anyways... it's now pretty much a shop queen and only comes out for the "big stuff" around here. But after falling a pretty dang big Douggie last weekend, she was lacking power where she used to not lack power. So it's time to extend the service life on the ol' girl.

Gary


----------



## Evan (Sunday at 4:51 PM)

Id be temped to get a 12mm crank and do a 46 top end on it.

If it were mine id use a brake hone wrapped with green Scotch Brite run it in the cylinder for awhile to make sure its good n cleaned out.
Then just toss a Meteor piston in it.




My 44 is currently in Phase 3

Phase one was stock logger saw, Phase 2 44/064 screw up and now 44/46 hopefully not a flop.

Its a mix of oem with not oem parts.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Sunday at 11:09 PM)

Some non-chainsaw related content from me. It looks like at least a couple weeks of crappy weather out here, so I figure it's a good time to grease some bearings on the Beta 300.


----------



## Evan (Monday at 4:11 AM)

Sierra_rider said:


> Some non-chainsaw related content from me. It looks like at least a couple weeks of crappy weather out here, so I figure it's a good time to grease some bearings on the Beta 300.



Good to see another trail bike.
Just did a full top end on mine.



Saturdays ride


----------



## Bhuver (Monday at 8:23 AM)

I just aquired a few of these saws. Havent had a chance to go over them yet. Looking forward to seeing what they can do.


----------



## bigbadbob (Monday at 10:57 AM)

Evan said:


> Id be temped to get a 12mm crank and do a 46 top end on it.
> 
> If it were mine id use a brake hone wrapped with green Scotch Brite run it in the cylinder for awhile to make sure its good n cleaned out.
> Then just toss a Meteor piston in it.
> ...


How often do you ride the couch?? 


Put a popup in my $50 266. 
Letting the locktite set
squish 29 comp was bout 200,,, with lube in the hole.
Will fire it today


----------



## Evan (Monday at 11:26 AM)

Just got my 046 top end locked down on my 44 did basic porting no gasket she wouldnt turn with gasket 15 18 ish. Alittle tight but im rolling with it.

Need oil line so I can finish putting clutch side together

The couche I ride alot most every weekend and lucky to have pretty sweet trails close I can ride after work in the summer.

150hrs since this time last year when 
she was new.

Unless you mean couche couche then never


----------



## GASoline71 (Monday at 6:58 PM)

Evan said:


> Id be temped to get a 12mm crank and do a 46 top end on it.
> 
> If it were mine id use a brake hone wrapped with green Scotch Brite run it in the cylinder for awhile to make sure its good n cleaned out.
> Then just toss a Meteor piston in it.
> ...



So, I took my 044 over to Wood's Logging Supply as the same guy that's been a mech/tech there for eons was willing to check my junk out. Anyhoo... He made me a deal I couldn't refuse and it's there getting the cylinder "cleaned up a little"  and a new Stihl piston and rings put in it. Mainly because... come to find out, what happened was one of the crank bearing cages fragged a tiny piece off and that's what was jingling around in my top end. So the case had to be split to put new bearings in it... so I let him do it.

Gary


----------



## JoeMay (Monday at 9:25 PM)

On the Off topic, what year is your Beta? I had a 2018 Xtrainer. Just too much bike for me being over 65 now. So I got a 2020 Beta Evo 250 trials bike. Put the seat kit on it, which comes with an integrated spare fuel cell. Now I do what I call DuroTrial riding. Slow, technical, tight one-track stuff. Balance, throttle, brake, clutch skills staying as sharp as possible. And when I fall, the ground is closer.


----------



## Sierra_rider (Tuesday at 1:05 AM)

JoeMay said:


> On the Off topic, what year is your Beta? I had a 2018 Xtrainer. Just too much bike for me being over 65 now. So I got a 2020 Beta Evo 250 trials bike. Put the seat kit on it, which comes with an integrated spare fuel cell. Now I do what I call DuroTrial riding. Slow, technical, tight one-track stuff. Balance, throttle, brake, clutch skills staying as sharp as possible. And when I fall, the ground is closer.



It's a 2020 300 race edition, this one is actually the third Beta I've owned. I had a '15 300re that I've since sold, and I still own my plated 2018 350. 

Technical riding is my favorite kind of riding and what I'm best at really. There is too much good riding locally to not be into the technical aspect of it.

I rode trials for a few years, it's a great skill builder...I started it as a training tool for my racing, but I then fell in love with it. I still have my '14 GasGas 280, but most of my trials riding now is limited to riding around the course I have set up on my property.


----------



## Evan (Tuesday at 2:53 AM)




----------



## serdie (Tuesday at 5:24 AM)

Evan said:


> View attachment 1047629
> 
> View attachment 1047630


Mac S550 on the bench, working on fuel lines, installing a chip ignition, changed sprocket to 3/8”, I can use large mount Husky bars on it with a little adjustment. Saw does run excellent even with the rebuilt flat back carburetor on it


----------



## Sierra_rider (Tuesday at 7:52 PM)

I turned some new wheel spacers for the Beta. The stock ones don't do a good job of protecting the seal, which in turn wears the spacers out, which in turn lets crapola into the bearings. This might be just a waste of 1/2 a day, but hopefully my design addresses this issue. If I like them, I might do the same with some stainless.


----------



## Evan (Tuesday at 11:56 PM)

Man those look awesome the spacers


----------



## Sierra_rider (Wednesday at 12:11 AM)

Evan said:


> Man those look awesome the spacers



Thanks, it's actually a pretty straightforward project on a lathe. It's just kinda tedious, as there are a few different diameters to turn...I must have measured everything 100 times.


----------



## heimannm (Wednesday at 9:04 AM)

From this










To this










I am guessing I'm missing something here?




My intent was to just clean it up and put in on display in the museum, but with the great mechanical condition of everything (except the swiss cheese bottom of the muffler) I could not resist making it run. Starts, runs, idles, oils...I didn't want to get it too dirty cutting on my test log but I am sure it is up to the task.

Mark


----------



## bigbadbob (Wednesday at 10:15 AM)

heimannm said:


> From this
> 
> View attachment 1047908
> 
> ...


I have the same saw hanging up. Mine is a one owner saw B4 me. If you going to put it in the museum i have the manual for it.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Wednesday at 10:18 AM)

I started to complete my 08 I have a starter and I miss all the other parts


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Wednesday at 10:20 AM)

Few from friends came in.

I pretty much dont take work anymore unless I know them first hand.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Wednesday at 10:33 AM)

And in fact, it's a weed eater cleaner, someone replaced the fuel line and put it backwards and later I can only guess what curses were falling ;-) Partner B400


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Wednesday at 11:07 AM)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> And in fact, it's a weed eater cleaner, someone replaced the fuel line and put it backwards and later I can only guess what curses were falling ;-) Partner B400


Want to see a funny one. Man the crap you can see come in. 

Look close to which one the fuel filter is one.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Wednesday at 12:09 PM)

*I will try to start the weed eaters before I change these wires / and your saw will run until the strainer in the carburetor is clogged*


----------



## joe25DA (Wednesday at 10:09 PM)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Want to see a funny one. Man the crap you can see come in.
> 
> Look close to which one the fuel filter is one.
> 
> View attachment 1047966


Hmm. Looks like the EPA tank vent filter kit. Only offered in 87 on the 3.7 craftsman’s.


----------



## joe25DA (Wednesday at 10:19 PM)

621 jred. I had it for sale untouched, dirty untested, tank full of spoiled fuel. All I knew was good spark and compression. I decided the saw deserves some attention. Took it apart, cleaned and checked out, new fuel lines and filter. Carb kit came today so it should be done tomorrow.


----------



## JoeMay (Wednesday at 11:00 PM)

Thanks for the photo. It will get me off the fence about tending to at a 49SP that’s been sitting on the shelf for at least a year.


----------



## leecopland (Yesterday at 1:36 AM)

I loved my 49 so. Sadly left it when moved to the UK.


----------



## bulletpruf (Yesterday at 9:35 PM)

On my bench? A few pairs of Ford/IH 7.3 IDI diesel heads -- building for my crew cab diesel dually 4x4 project.


----------

